# Abmahnung U+C Regensburg / Gewerblich KVR



## Nutzlosbranche (11 August 2012)

Nach den Abofallen: F. D. aus Gammelsdorf macht jetzt auf gewerbliche Massenabmahnungen wegen AGB-Fehler.


----------



## dvill (11 August 2012)

http://www.it-recht-deutschland.de/?p=278845


> Heute wurde uns eine Abmahnung der “KVR Handelsgesellschaft mbH”, Priel 5, 85408 Gammelsdorf vorgelegt





> Wie in der Vergangenheit bereits häufiger, bieten wir auch in diesem Fall an, Abmahnungen zentral entgegenzunehmen und zur Information anderer Betroffener kostenlos zu verwahren


Heute ist der 10.8.2012.

Google kannte den Onlineshop noch nicht im Juli 2012:

https://www.google.de/search?q=site...bs=cdr:1,cd_min:1.7.2012,cd_max:1.8.2012&tbm=

Google kennt den Shop etwa vom 10. August an:

https://www.google.de/search?q=site...w.r_qf.&fp=4dd066ef23a15229&biw=1677&bih=1173

http://whois.domaintools.com/kvr-onlineshop.de


> Changed: 2012-08-07T13:59:27+02:00


Das mit den Abmahnungen ging dann ja ganz fix. Wie viele "normale" Kunden pro Abmahnung könnten das sein?


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (11 August 2012)

Eigentlich müsste dieser Shop des Gammelsdorfer selbst deftig abgemahnt werden. Klickt man bei den Produkten auf "Versand", ist in dem Pop-Up nur zu lesen: "*** Tragen Sie hier Ihre Versandkosten ein ***"
Und die AGB dort bestehen auch nur aus der Widerrufsblehrung als Punkt 1 und bei Punkt 2 stehr nur "KVR Handelsgesellschaft mbH berücksichtigt in allen zwischen Unternehmer und Verbraucher zu regelnden Punkten die jeweils geltende Gesetzeslage."

Sieht alles so unfertig aus oder ist alles nur zum Schein, um die Wettbewerber unberechtigt in Massen kostenpflichtig abmahnen zu können.


----------



## dvill (12 August 2012)

http://www.rechtsanwaltskanzlei-urh...t_KVR_Handelsgesellschaft_mbH_Gammelsdorf_AGB


> In den ersten Monaten 2012 haben die U+C Abmahnungen zwar ein wenig abgenommen, allerdings erfolgen von dieser Kanzlei ganz aktuell seit August 2012 auch wettbewerbsrechtliche Abmahnungen. Diese erfolgen im Auftrag der KVR Handelsgesellschaft mbH. Priel 5, 85408 Gammelsdorf





> Um einen etwaigen Rechtsmissbrauch bei diesen Abmahnungen zu prüfen, werden wir die Anzahl und die Einzelheiten der Abmahnungen genau beobachten und uns auch mit anderen Kanzleien austauschen. Wir wären Ihnen daher dankbar, wenn Sie uns Ihre Abmahnung zur Information zuschicken würden. Gerne können Sie uns die Abmahnung auch anonymisiert zukommen lassen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 August 2012)

sorry Nicko, hab ich nicht gesehen, Du hast ja AN schon verlinkt


----------



## dvill (12 August 2012)

Auch nicht schlecht: http://wordpress.patchworkmarkt.com/?p=31715


> Was hat OTTO Versand
> und KVR-Onlineshop gemeinsam?


Allgemeiner gesagt findet man öfter mal mit einer Produkbezeichnung des KVR Onlineshops bei Otto einen gleichbezeichneten Artikel mit dem gleichen Produktbild mit dem gleichen Preis.

Beispiel:

http://www.otto.de/Car-Subwoofer-Ma...queryText,car-subwoofer, mac audio, sx 108 bp

und

http://kvr-onlineshop.de/product.php?id_product=45525 (Siehe Bild)


----------



## dvill (12 August 2012)

Noch einer: http://www.dr-wachs.de/blog/2012/08...hnung-im-auftrag-kvr-handelsgesellschaft-mbh/


> Aktuell liegt mir eine Abmahnung der KVR Handelsgesellschaft mbH vor, in der einem anderen Händler ein Verstoß gegen das Wettbewerbsrecht vorgeworfen wird. Konkret geht es um den Vorwurf  “die Lieferzeit bei Bestellung offen gelassen” zu haben.  Der Streitwert wird mit 10.000,00 EUR angesetzt was in 651,80 EUR Anwaltskosten resultiert. Ferner wird die Abgabe einer Unterlassungserklärung gefordert.


Weiter geht's: http://abmahnung-blog.de/abmahnwarn...werden-65180-und-eine-unterlassungserklaerung


> Die KVR Handelsgesellschaft hat ihren Sitz in Gammelsdorf und betreibt demnach einen Onlineshop.
> 
> Mit dem Abmahnschreiben wird eine Wettbewerbsverletzung vorgeworfen und auf deren Grundlage die Abgabe einer strafbewehrten Unterlassungserklärung gefordert.


----------



## dvill (13 August 2012)

http://www.anwalt24.de/beitraege-ne...delsgesellschaft-durch-die-rechtsanwaelte-u-c


> Uns liegen wettbewerbsrechtliche Abmahnungen der KVR Handelsgesellschaft mbH aus Gammesldorf (www.kvr-onlineshop.de) vor. [...]
> 
> Gegenstand der offensichtlich als Massenbrief versendeten Abmahnung ist der Vorwurf, unsere Mandantschaft haben mit einer Gerichtsstandvereinbarung in den AGB gegen Wettbewerbsrecht verstoßen.


http://www.ratgeberrecht.eu/abmahnung/abmahnung-kvr-handelsgesellschaft-mbh.html


> Mit der Abmahnung beanstanden die U+C Rechtsanwälte im Namen der Firma KVR Handelsgesellschaft mbH eine angeblich fehlerhafte und damit wettbewerbswidrige Klausel innerhalb von Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen (AGB).


----------



## dvill (13 August 2012)

http://www.rechtsanwaltskanzlei-urh...t_KVR_Handelsgesellschaft_mbH_Gammelsdorf_AGB


> Heute erhielt unsere Kanzlei einen Anruf von einem Anrufer, der uns mitteilte, dass er nach Erhalt einer Abmahnung im Onlineshop der KVR Handelsgesellschaft mbH, www.kvr-onlineshop.de, eine Bestellung aufgeben wollte. Da der Shop jedesmal eine Fehlermeldung bei einer Bestellung angab und er wenige Kilometer von Gammelsdorf wohnt, fuhr er nach Gammelsdorf an die angegebene Adresse der KVR Handelsgesellschaft mbH. Dort wusste man jedoch offenbar nichts von einer Firma mit dem Namen KVR.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (13 August 2012)

Nicht einmal die Lebensgefähtin des Herrn D. weiß was von diesem Onlineshop.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 August 2012)

Im Moment wird am Shop gearbeitet. Kaum zu bemerken, aber wenn man weiß, wo man hinschauen muß... 
product.php?id_product=7


----------



## dvill (13 August 2012)

http://www.ra-busch.de/


> Die Abmahnung ist in dem uns vorgelegten Fall schon materiell unbegründet. Zudem dürfte es sich um einen Fall unseriöser Geltendmachung wettbewerbsrechtlicher Unterlassungsansprüche handeln. Das folgt bei der uns vorliegenden Abmahnung schon dem Umstand, dass für die Abgabe der Unterlassungserklärung reflektionslos ein Fristablauf für kommenden Sonntag um 12:00 Uhr vorgesehen wird, dass das Adressfeld in der Abmahnung aus einem rudimentären Datensatz zusammengesetzt ist und dass als einzige Form der Individualisierung am Ende des Schreibens lediglich ein Screenshot der AGB eingefügt wurde.
> 
> Zudem handelt es sich bei der mit der Abmahnung vorgelegten Vollmacht der KVR Handelsgesellschaft mbH um eine Generalvollmacht für die Geltendmachung nicht näher bezeichneter „Rechtsverletzungen gem. UWG“, die sich nicht auf die Geltendmachung von Unterlassungsansprüchen gegen ein bestimmtes Unternehmen beschränkt.





> Der neue Name und der Geschäftszweck „Online-Shop“ wurden erst am 29.06.2012 beschlossen und gestern (!) ins Handelsregister eingetragen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 August 2012)

Na dann.


> Amtsgericht München Aktenzeichen: HRB 189573 Bekannt gemacht am: *14.08.2012 12:00 Uhr*
> Veränderungen
> *09.08.2012*
> OPM Media GmbH, [...] Die Gesellschafterversammlung vom *29.06.2012* hat die Änderung [...] beschlossen. Neue Firma: KVR Handelsgesellschaft mbH. Neuer Unternehmensgegenstand: Erbringung von Internetdienstleistungen, insbesondere Betreiben von Internetportalen, ferner Betrieb von Online-Shops und -portalen, Affiliate-Marketing, Online-Marketing.


Für was jetzt Affiliates? Für die Abmahnungen? Na, da wird's in und um München genug sündische _affiliates_ geben... Oder ist der Gammelsdorfer nur Vorkoster der sündischen Cäsaren? Ein Gladiator? Na, dann: die Tore auf, mögen die Spiele beginnen. _Ad Leones, turpilucricupidi!_


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (14 August 2012)

Vielleicht will man für den tollen, hauseigenen Onlineshop ja noch ein Partnerprogramm starten?


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 August 2012)

wo isser eigentlich hin, der schöne shop?


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (14 August 2012)

"Unser Shop steht aufgrund von Wartungsarbeiten vorübergehend nicht zur Verfügung. Wir bitten Sie, uns für die Unannehmlichkeiten zu entschuldigen und Ihren Besuch später zu erneuern!"

Der könnte auch ganz weg bleiben. Ich brauch ihn nicht. Ich kauf doch lieber bei Amazon.


----------



## dvill (14 August 2012)

http://www.internetrecht-rostock.de/abmahnung-kvr-handelsgesellschaft.htm


> Uns liegen mehrere Abmahnungen vor. In dem von uns betreuten Fall bestehen nach unserer Meinung zahlreiche Anhaltspunkte für Rechtsmissbrauch. In einen anderen Fall ist die Abmahnung nach unserer Ansicht diese nicht berechtigt.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (14 August 2012)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> "Unser Shop steht aufgrund von Wartungsarbeiten vorübergehend nicht zur Verfügung. Wir bitten Sie, uns für die Unannehmlichkeiten zu entschuldigen und Ihren Besuch später zu erneuern!"
> 
> Der könnte auch ganz weg bleiben. Ich brauch ihn nicht. Ich kauf doch lieber bei Amazon.


Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn der in absehbarer Zeit auch nicht mehr online geht. Dann wären die am Ende Ziel einer ähnlichen Strategie und dann geht womöglich die Rechnung nicht mehr auf...


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 August 2012)

Zur Erneuerung eines Besuches aufgefordert zu werden erinnert wieder daran, dass Übersetzer nie überflüssig werden.
kommt mir spanisch vor
spainshop24.com/

Ursache dafür ist, dass es bei fertigen Shop-Lösungen dafür templates gibt, wenn der shop offline geht
siehe hier
http://www.prestashop.com/forums/topic/78053-how-do-i-change-the-text-for-when-my-website-is-down/

Jaja, der Text passt aber nicht genau zu dem auf spainshop24.com...

_Mehr schreib ich da doch nicht, da bei prestashop einige existierende deutsche Anbieter zu finden sind, die offenbar die Buttonläsung nicht einsetzen. Und wer weiß, wer hier alles mitliest..._

Es hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen...
Das ist das Gammelsdorfer Umsonst-Template
Und wenn ich mir das so ansehe,... aber seht selbst
http://demo.uhupage.com/free_ps097/

Schnell, das letzte Fischöl ist gleich weg!
http://demo.uhupage.com/free_ps097/product.php?id_product=8

Ein chinesischer Freewareshop aus Gammelsdorf als Abmahnungsgrundlage. Geschichten gibt's, die gibt's gar nicht.

Einen hab ich noch: Das legendäre Regal hatte die Produkt-Nummer 7
http://demo.uhupage.com/free_ps097/product.php?id_product=7

Streng genommen hat der Ersteller dieses free-templates also auch irgendwie geklaut
nämlich hier:
http://www.medicineshopandclinic.com/images/products/original/product-id-162.jpg
(und ich setze noch die Frage drauf, warum ein chinesischer Freetemplate-Anbieter französische Bilder für Appleprodukte verwendet?) (etwa weil prestashop ein französischer Anbieter ist und der Chinese hat halt die französischen Vorlagen verwendet?) (aber haben dann etwa die Franzosen das Echinacinbild geklaut?) (und darf man einfach so einen Beipsielshop ins Netz stellen, mit Apple-Fotos?) (und weiß Prestashop eigentlich schon etwas von der Buttonlösung?)

*und flitz*

_this absolutely meaningless investigation was done using the latest search techniques developed by _DATA SHADOWS, BVI_ licensed_ _exclusively to aka-aka. Thank you very much for your attention._


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (15 August 2012)

KVR ist jetzt auch bei Amazon Marketplace als Verkäufer (KVR Handelsgesellschaft mbH) zu finden.
http://www.amazon.de/gp/browse.html?ie=UTF8&marketplaceID=A1PA6795UKMFR9&me=A2RIBIRX237EJM


----------



## Reducal (15 August 2012)

Aber der verkauft doch dort (noch) gar nichts.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (15 August 2012)

Kann auch ruhig so bleiben.


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 August 2012)

Er verkauft nicht, aber andere. Wettbewerbsverhältnis. Zum Beispiel mit Leuten, die so etwas verkaufen oder so etwas. Nur als Beispiel.
[...]
Aber er wird bald wieder einen neuen Namen brauchen, obwohl die Tinte des  Handelsregisterseintrags noch nicht trocken ist...


----------



## bernhard (16 August 2012)

http://www.recht-hilfreich.de/uncat...at-1-akte-20-12-mit-rechtsanwalt-uwe-martens/


> Am Mittwoch, 15.08.2012, war ein Fernseh-Team von Akte 20.12 von SAT 1 bei uns.[...] Es ging um zwei hochbrisante Themen: einmal die neue Masche der Abofallen und Internetabzocker, zum anderen das neue Abmahnwesen bei Internetshops.
> 
> Die SENDUNG AKTE 20.12 mit Ulrich Meyer wird am Dienstag, 21.08.2012, um 22.20 Uhr, auf SAT 1 gezeigt.


----------



## dvill (16 August 2012)

http://www.it-recht-deutschland.de/?p=278906


> Wie in unseren Beiträgen vom 10.08.2012 (hier und hier nachzulesen) berichtet und angeboten, möchten wir heute die uns (stand heute) bekanntgegebenen 52 Fälle anhand der von den Rechtsanwälten U+C verwendeten Aktenzeichen öffentlich machen.


Für ein Wochenende bestimmt kein schlechter Schnitt (Wenn alle brav zahlen. OK, nur wenn).


----------



## dvill (17 August 2012)

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aag/details...placeID=A1PA6795UKMFR9&seller=A2RIBIRX237EJM#


> Antwort des Verkäufers: Guten Tag! Leider lag uns bei dieser Bestellung eine falsche Verfügbarkeitsinformation eines Grosshändlers vor. Wir bitten die Unannehmlichkeit zu entschuldigen. Mit freundlichen Grüßen KVR Datum: 16. August 2012


So richtig verfügbar ist da nix.

Wenn mal nicht am Freitag wieder massenhaft Abmahnungen verfügbar sind, mit Frist bis Sonntag.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (17 August 2012)

Wenn der Schein trügt. Ist wie bei seinem kvr-onlineshop.de, der derzeit offline ist, nur das er es jetzt in den Marketplace von Amazon verlagert hat. Die Abmahnfähigkeit Dritter muss ja erhalten bleiben.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (17 August 2012)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Die Abmahnfähigkeit Dritter muss ja erhalten bleiben.


Da frage ich mich gerade, ob das überhaupt der Fall ist und ob das genügt, um Mitbewerber zu sein. Die wollen ja offensichtlich nichts verkaufen.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (17 August 2012)

Ich versteh es auch nicht, dass einer 3 Sterne vergibt. Neueste Bewertung: "Nicht lieferbar. Wahrscheinlich im Preis versehen. Wenigstens schnelle Info wegen Nichtlieferbarkeit."
Guter Bewertungskommentar: "Einmal und nie wieder! Storniert einen Tag nach der Bestellung einen Artikel, der angeblich mehrfach vorhanden war. Äußerst fragwürdiger Händler, über den das Internet einiges zu sagen hat!"

Man hat zig Krimskrams im Angebot, was man halt so bei Amazon gefunden hat, kann aber davon keinen einzigen Artikel, so wie es ausschaut, obwohl dort "Auf Lager" steht, liefern. Ob Amazon solche Verkäufer überhaupt haben will? Normal gehört so einer meiner Meinung nach aus dem Marketplace rausgeschmissen.


----------



## Reducal (17 August 2012)

....nun, dann kann man den Marketplaceteilnehmer auch bei Amazon kritisieren: https://www.amazon.de/gp/help/customer/contact-us/ref=hp_ss_comp_cu?ie=UTF8&nodeId=504874

Amazon ist nicht zimperlich und sperrt schon bei geringem Beschwerdeaufkommen. Allerdings gibt es schon einige (gebrauchte) Artikel aus dem Fundus des Anbieters, wie z. B. den hier: http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listi..._used?ie=UTF8&condition=used&m=A2RIBIRX237EJM

Schade, dass man Amazon auch als Flohmarkt für Gerümpel nutzen kann.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (17 August 2012)

Und wer bei Verfügbarkeiten flunkert, kann sich recht schnell eine Abmahnung eines Mitbewerbers einfangen...


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (17 August 2012)

F. D. ist dreist. Der hat den Namen auf "KVR" gekürzt. Heute früh stand unter http://www.amazon.de/gp/aag/details...placeID=A1PA6795UKMFR9&seller=A2RIBIRX237EJM# noch "KVR Handelsgesellschaft mbH".


----------



## nich-mit-mir (17 August 2012)

Ich habe auch noch einen interessanten Artikel im LAW Blog über die Kanzlei U + C heute gefunden


----------



## dvill (17 August 2012)

http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listing/B000001FSC/ref=dp_olp_0?ie=UTF8&condition=all

"0% positiv" steht im Wettbewerb zu niemandem. Ob das eine Abmahngrundlage sein kann?


----------



## Dickerhals (18 August 2012)

Mich haben die RA U+C auch mit einer Abmahnung kurz vor dem Wochenende glücklich gemacht. Das Kuriose ist nur, dass Herr GF F. D. als Gewerbe "Lebensmittel und Drogerieartikel" verkauft (oder auch nicht) laut Anwaltsschreiben, wir aber Sonnenschutzprodukte für Fenster usw. in Extraanfertigung! Kann es sein, dass die Rechtsanwälte so schlecht recherchieren? In welchen Wettbewerbsverhältniss sollte ich mit dieser Firma stehen?Das muss an die Anwaltskammer, dass kann nicht wirklich wahr sein. Und trotzdem muß ich mich äußern, denn das Gericht prüft erst, wenn die einstweilige Verfügung in einem Gericht seiner Wahl liegt und somit eine Schutzschrift, die ich schreiben müßte, um mich zu rechtfertigen, an 300 Gerichte geschickt werden müßte, somit sinnlos erscheint! Ja, ja.....und das wissen unsere Herrn Anwälte genau!Sehen wir von dem ganzen Ärger ab, möchte ich hoffen, dass in naheliegender Zeit, zivilrechtlich gegen Herrn F. D.. B. S., sowie die Beihilfe der U+C Kollegen vorgegangen wird! Sich gegenseitige Abmahnungen zu schicken stört das Geschäft erheblich und macht träge und mir ist es schleierhaft, dass in unserem Land die Politiker nicht fähig sind, dies zu unterbinden! Diese Lobby und Kriminalität muss unterbunden werden!


----------



## Reducal (18 August 2012)

Dickerhals schrieb:


> Diese Lobby und Kriminalität muss unterbunden werden!


Das ist keine Kriminalität, zumindest mangelt es an den erforderlichen Tatbeständen.


Dickerhals schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass die Rechtsanwälte so schlecht recherchieren?


Die recherchieren nicht nur schlecht, die sind es womöglich auch - für mich persönlich sind die Herren (insbesondere der Mandant der Kanzlei) das Gegenteil von Gutmenschen.



Reducal schrieb:


> ....nun, dann kann man den Marketplaceteilnehmer auch bei Amazon kritisieren...


Man nimmt die Kritik zumindest schon mal an:


			
				Amazon.com LLC schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr Reducal,
> 
> Viele Grüße von Amazon Services Europe.
> 
> ...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (18 August 2012)

Dickerhals schrieb:


> In welchen Wettbewerbsverhältniss sollte ich mit dieser Firma stehen?


Die Frage sollte man sicherlich stellen. Aktuell handelt es sich um ein Scheingewerbe um ein Wettbewerbsverhältnis behaupten zu können. Ob das tatsächlich der Fall ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Falls Du Dich anwaltlich beraten lässt, sollte man das auf jeden Fall abklopfen.

Es scheint eine gängige Masche zu sein und die üblichen Verdächtigen sind auch nicht weit:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Abmahnungen-gegen-Facebook-Pages-1669892.html


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (18 August 2012)

@ Reducal

Eine ähnliche Antwort habe ich auch von Amazon bekommen.


----------



## Dickerhals (19 August 2012)

Ich habe schon 3 Abmahnungen durch! Bei der ersten, habe ich einen Anwalt gebraucht, bei der zweiten hab ich den ganzen Mist umgeschrieben und mich mit anderen Abgemahnten zusammen telefoniert.Im Prinzip braucht man gar keine AGB´s, da es das BGB gibt, dass für Kunden gilt. Das Problem ist nur, wenn 2 Kaufleute zusammen kommen, dann schützt sich der eine Kaufmann und liefert nur zu seinen Konditionen. Es wäre so einfach, wenn es in Deutschland nicht so ein Wirrwahr geben würde. Jedes Gericht urteilt von Fall zu Fall anders und das ziehen die RA`s dann für sich raus! Jede Seite will nur Geld verdienen, soll sie auch. Es ist schon unglaublich, was da ein jeder persönlich unterschreibt, obwohl es auf die Firma ging. In dem Fall jetzt haben wir 3 Sachen. 1. Die Abmahnung ist in sich schon falsch, kann aber erst vor Gericht bewiesen werden und auf 300 Schutzschriften kann ich und die Gerichte verzichten. 2. Herr Sowieso gründet eine Firma zum Schein Anfang August um eine Woche später mit BEIHILFE einer Kanzlei X, denn die müßten sich für ihren Mandanten interessieren, um ca. 700 Firmen im Internet abzumahnen! 3. Was will ich von der Kanzlei und was will ich von dem Herren X? Bis jetzt konnten diese Herren weiter Geld verdienen und das nicht schlecht, WEIL SIE DIE LÜCKEN IN UNSEREN HERRLICHEN RECHTSSTAAT AUSNUTZEN! Ich halte schon lange nichts mehr von unserer Rechtssicherheit, zumindest als Steuerzahlender Selbstständiger.
Wie würdet Ihr an die Sache rangehen, ich habe schon eine Idee und da war ich gestern den halben Tag drüber!


----------



## dvill (19 August 2012)

Für den Zeitraum 11.8.2012 bis 18.8.2012 listet Google ungefähr 231 Ergebnisse

https://www.google.de/search?q=site...=cdr:1,cd_min:11.8.2012,cd_max:18.8.2012&tbm=

und für den Zeitraum 12.8.2012 bis 18.8.2012 genau 0 Ergebnisse

https://www.google.de/search?q=site...w.r_qf.&fp=c9218a36b4eaf051&biw=1636&bih=1140

Der Shop befindet sich bei meinen Tests der letzten Tage immer im Wartungsmodus. Für Google wohl auch. Und der Google-Bot probiert häufig und protokolliert seine Funde.

Zu welchem Shop kann ein Anbieter im Dauerwartungsmodus in einem Wettbewerbsverhältnis stehen?


----------



## dvill (19 August 2012)

http://www.ra-felling.de/2012/08/ve...-die-kvr-handelsgesellschaft-mbh-gammelsdorf/


> Unserer Kanzlei liegen aktuelle (Datum ab dem 08.08.2012) inzwischen 8 Abmahnungen des o.g. Duos vor.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (19 August 2012)

Neueste negative Bewertung im Amazon-Shop von F. D. (KVR):


> Ohne Worte! Fühle mich hintergangen. Bestellung wurde einfach storniert. Wie man sieht, bin ich nicht der einzige. Meiner Meinung nach nicht seriös!


In der "Produktliste" ist momentan "Ihre Suche nach ergab leider keine Produkttreffer". Also leer.


----------



## Dickerhals (19 August 2012)

Wenn die Kanzlei 700 Abmahnungen verschickt, was wahrscheinlich der Trainee erledigt hat, schauen, wen man abmahnt! Bei mir ist dem Duo ein krawalliger Fehler unterlaufen und somit auch im Eifer des Gefechts sehr unseriös einzustufen. Mal sehen, wenn der Shop wieder öffnet.......was wäre mit: " Negativer Feststellungsklage?" I hate it!
Falls die damit durchkommen, könnte man auch sagen: " Ich verdiene mein Geld viel leichter!"


----------



## Dickerhals (19 August 2012)

Ich klopfe hier noch andere Sachen ab und bin sehr froh, dass ihr so toll recherchieren könnt! Vielen Dank dafür, denn die Zeit die dafür drauf geht, haben manche Menschen nicht und davon leben die Anwälte!
Würde jetzt auch lieber am See liegen und die Seele baumeln lassen!


----------



## wolf2456 (19 August 2012)

Hallo, auch wir haben gestern am 17.08.12 eine Abmahnung von KVR von den Rechtsverdrehern u&c bekommen. Vermutlich wie bei euch genau das gleiche Schreiben mit einer viel zu weit gefassten Unterlassungserklärung und Ähren Fehlern. Auch wir haben einen Anwalt eingeschaltet und auch ich werde nichts Zahlen.

Mit der gleichen Begründung das der Shop von denen so um den 10.08 ans Netz ging und bereits abends am 14.08 nicht mehr erreichbar war. Inzwischen gibt es auch keine Artikel bei Amazon mehr von dem zu bestellen.

Vielleicht kann man eine Liste erstellen mit den Nummern der Abmahnungen damit man sieht wie viele da zusammen gekommen sind.

Außerdem: was haltet ihr von einer Geldsammelaktion auf ein Sperrkonto? Und mit diesem Geld geht man juristisch gegen KVR sowie U&C wegen versuchtem Betrug durch alle Instanzen um dem ein für alle mal das Lebenslicht auszublasen?

Ich hab schon mal 200 € dafür extra vorgesehen. Wenn jeder dabei ist der von denen abgemahnt wurde haetten wir sicher ein nettes Sümmchen um denen ordentlich einzuheizen.

Was meint ihr dazu?
Grüße Wolfgang


----------



## Reducal (19 August 2012)

wolf2456 schrieb:


> ...was haltet ihr von einer Geldsammelaktion auf ein Sperrkonto?


Nichts, wenn auch naiv/nett gemeint! Da ist jeder sich selbst der nächste.



wolf2456 schrieb:


> Auch wir haben einen Anwalt eingeschaltet ...


Selbst wenn letztlich die Forderung abgewendet werden kann, so ist doch auch der eigene Anwalt zu bezahlen. Da nutzt dir so eine kleine Kriegskasse gar nichts, weil sich zu viele bedienen würden.

Wie viel verlangen die Regensburger in deinem Fall?

Vor einigen Jahren hatte ich mal eine Website rund ums Golfen. Dort hatte ich mir erlaubt, das Logo der PGA zu verwenden. Da ich die Seite nicht gewerblich verwendet hatte, konnte ich die 900 € für die Anwälte behalten. Meine Anwältin aber berappte trotzdem 450 €.


----------



## Dickerhals (19 August 2012)

wolf2456 schrieb:


> Hallo, auch wir haben gestern am 17.08.12 eine Abmahnung von KVR von den Rechtsverdrehern u&c bekommen...


 
*Lieber Wolfgang, morgen geht an den Staatsanwalt ein Schreiben raus, dass wir verfasst haben, ohne Anwalt mit jedem einzelnen Detail! Denn das ist eine Zivilrechtliche Sache und geht um die Personen, nicht um die Firmen, die interessieren mich momentan weniger!Ich hoffe, dass der Staatsanwalt im öffentlichen Interesse, sich meines Vorwurfs des Betruges annimmt und nach Prüfung die einzelnen Schritte dafür einleitet.Du kannst, wenn Du willst, persönlich mit mir in Kontakt treten, dann kann ich Dir mein Vorgehen berichten oder schreibst oder lässt eine Anzeige zur Prüfung schreiben....je mehr, umso besser! Wenn ich mir einen Anwalt nehme, zahle ich trotzdem die 600 Euronen, weil der auch nach Prago abrechnet. Streitwert ist und bleibt 10 000.- Euro. Ich habe mich schon bei einem Anwalt in die Liste eintragen lassen und er hatte schon knapp 700 Stück, aber er kommt mit dem einspeisen nicht mehr hinterher, nun gut das Wochenende! Ich warte erstmal ab! Das Geld ist nicht das Wichtigste für mich, aber mich kotzt das an, dass diese Herren schon Jahre damit durchkommen. Ich warte direkt drauf in den Arsch getreten zu bekommen! Dein Anwalt ist nur so gut, so gut Du auch selber bist.....ist wie bei der Steuer, denk dran!*



wolf2456 schrieb:


> Ich hab schon mal 200 € dafür extra vorgesehen. Wenn jeder dabei ist der von denen abgemahnt wurde haetten wir sicher ein nettes Sümmchen um denen ordentlich einzuheizen.
> 
> Die lassen sich mit normalen Mitteln nicht einschüchtern und eine Krähe hackt der anderen kein Auge raus!


 

Lieber Wolfgang,siehe oben!

[Modedit by Hippo: Quote repariert]


----------



## Reducal (19 August 2012)

Dickerhals schrieb:


> Denn das ist eine Zivilrechtliche Sache und geht um die Personen, nicht um die Firmen, die interessieren mich momentan weniger!Ich hoffe, dass der Staatsanwalt im öffentlichen Interesse, sich meines Vorwurfs des Betruges annimmt und nach Prüfung die einzelnen Schritte dafür einleitet*.*


Was für Schritte sollten das denn sein? Du schreibst selbst bereits, dass dies eine zivile Sache sei, worin siehst du die Tatbestandsmerkmale für einen Betrug?


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (20 August 2012)

Und da gibt man dem 3 Bewertungspunkte?


> 3/5
> Verkäufer Angeschrieben keine Antwort erhalten hat Artikel storniert da angeblich nicht verfügbar :-/ komisch hat ihn aber zum Kauf angeboten


Quelle: Bewertungen für KVR bei Amazon


----------



## Dickerhals (20 August 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Was für Schritte sollten das denn sein? Du schreibst selbst bereits, dass dies eine zivile Sache sei, worin siehst du die Tatbestandsmerkmale für einen Betrug?


 Das ist jetzt aber nicht Dein Ernst , oder?


----------



## Hippo (20 August 2012)

Zwischen dem was der Bürger als (gefühltem) Betrug sieht und dem was im Gesetz als Betrugsvoraussetzungen gegeben ist klafft sehr oft eine große Lücke.
Glaub mir, wenn das Reducal schreibt weiß er warum ...


----------



## Dickerhals (20 August 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Zwischen dem was der Bürger als (gefühltem) Betrug sieht und dem was im Gesetz als Betrugsvoraussetzungen gegeben ist klafft sehr oft eine große Lücke.
> Glaub mir, wenn das Reducal schreibt weiß er warum ...


 
Jepp! Aber ich lehne mich jetzt erstmal mit Aussagen nicht mehr raus! Das soll ein Staatsanwalt entscheiden und kein RA!


----------



## Dickerhals (20 August 2012)

Ist die Shopseite bei Amazon jetzt nicht mehr erreichbar? Sollte die jetzt gesperrt sein?


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (20 August 2012)

Ist doch noch alles da. Nur die Artikel sind alle weg. Der Shop ist quasi nur leer.


----------



## Dickerhals (20 August 2012)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Ist doch noch alles da. Nur die Artikel sind alle weg. Der Shop ist quasi nur leer.


 
Stimmt, Amazon lässt sich da auch viel Zeit den zu entfernen! Wundert mich!


----------



## Tim (20 August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

auch wir haben eine Abmahnung der KVR erhalten und werden uns zu Wehr setzen. Hier übrigens auch der Handelregisterauszug - interessant ist die sehr pauschale Firmenbeschreibung - wir sind online und machen fast alles....

https://www.handelsregister.de/rp_w...onid=FFAD3D41DB20DB1E4A096D4FA5EB451D.tc04n03


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (20 August 2012)

Ist alles bekannt. Die Firma, wie sie vorher mal hieß, wie der GF heißt und was der macht. Ist ja kein Unbekannter. 


> Neuer Unternehmensgegenstand: Erbringung von Internetdienstleistungen, insbesondere Betreiben von Internetportalen, ferner Betrieb von Online-Shops und -portalen, Affiliate-Marketing, Online-Marketing.


Der Bauer hat mit Landwirtschaft auch nichts zu tun, trotzdem nennt sich die Firma Der Bauer, nur so als alternatives Beispiel.


----------



## Reducal (20 August 2012)

Tim schrieb:


> > wir sind online und machen fast alles....





			
				Ironymus schrieb:
			
		

> ...vor allem machen wir anderen Internetnutzern das Leben schwer und fühlen uns auch noch gut dabei, auch wenn wir wahrlich keine Gutmenschen sind...


----------



## Dickerhals (20 August 2012)

Tim schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> auch wir haben eine Abmahnung der KVR erhalten und werden uns zu Wehr setzen. Hier übrigens auch der Handelregisterauszug - interessant ist die sehr pauschale Firmenbeschreibung - wir sind online und machen fast alles....
> 
> https://www.handelsregister.de/rp_w...onid=FFAD3D41DB20DB1E4A096D4FA5EB451D.tc04n03


 
Der Handlungsspielraum ist somit breit gefächert! Warum wohl?


----------



## nönönö (20 August 2012)

Dickerhals schrieb:


> Stimmt, Amazon lässt sich da auch viel Zeit den zu entfernen! Wundert mich!


 
Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Ich habe Amazon die gesamten Umstände ausführlich geschildert (am Freitag) und daraufhin haben sie den Shop am Samstag gesperrt (das habe ich schriftlich). Der kann da nichts mehr einstellen. Somit hat er also weder einen funktionierenden Onlineshop noch eine andere Handelsplattform, die er braucht, um zumindest theoretisch überhaupt abmahnberechtigt zu sein!

Und in meinem Fall ist es so, dass selbst, wenn die Abmahnung inhaltlich berechtigt wäre (was sie nicht zwingend ist, da widersprüchliche Urteile dazu bestehen), KVR die Artikel nie im Angebot gehabt haben kann, da ich sie selbst herstelle und auch keine Konkurrenzprodukte existieren, die den gleichen Zweck erfüllen können. Zudem hat er Produktkategorien als Wettbewerber aufgeführt, in denen ich nicht tätig bin!

So gesehen war das eine kostenlose  Analyse meiner AGB auf Rechtssicherheit, die ich zum Anlaß genommen habe, diese zu überarbeiten, um mögliche Interpretationsspielräume auszuschließen.

@ Reducal

http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/263.html

liefert (in Verbindung mit Absatz 4)

http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/uwg_2004/__8.html

genügend Ansatzpunkte.

Allerdings ist das dann eben KEINE zivilrechtliche sondern strafrechtliche Angelegenheit (öffentliches Interesse)! Und darum geht es, wenn bei der Staatsanwaltschaft eine Strafanzeige hierzu erfolgt. Angesichts der erdrückenden Indizien, die die Herren da selbst liefern, ist es ja fast eine Straftat, hier KEINE Strafanzeige zu erstatten!  Man muss aber zwingend aus die Rechtsmissbräuchlichkeit abstellen, dazu wiederum finden sich genügend Indizien im Netz, wenn ein Gericht da zu anderen Schlüssen kommt, wander ich aus! . 52 Abmahnungen in wenigen Tagen sind allein auf einer Seite mit AZ dokumentiert, und das ist NICHT der aktuelle Stand (!), kein funktionierender Onlineshop, keine Lieferbereitschaft, was JEDER bei Amazon nachlesen kann usw., dusseliger geht´s ja kaum. Ich habe zahlreiche (unter einem Zeugen angefertigte) relevante Screenshots dazu archiviert, die sich inhaltlich bisher allerdings auch noch allesamt im Web finden lassen - für alle Fälle, falls nicht mehr verfügbar, wenn es ernst wird!


Und hier ein Fall eines guten Bekannten von Herrn D.:
http://www.test.de/Betrug-mit-Abmahnungen-Urteil-gegen-Michael-Burat-4336278-4336280/

Zitat:"Der Angeklagte M. B. soll zudem sogar noch einen Online-Shop gegründet haben, dessen einziger Zweck es war, Mitbewerber wegen Verstößen in ihren Vertragsbedingungen kostenpflichtig abmahnen zu können."


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (20 August 2012)

nönönö schrieb:


> Ich habe Amazon die gesamten Umstände ausführlich geschildert (am Freitag) und daraufhin haben sie den Shop am Samstag gesperrt (das habe ich schriftlich).


Dann lass mal sehen was Amazon geschrieben hat.


----------



## nönönö (20 August 2012)

Da bin ich vorsichtig, den genauen Wortlaut kann ich hier nicht wiedergeben.

Aber sinngemäß schon: Der Shop wurde gesperrt!

Ich hab Freitag lange mit einem Mitarbeiter gechattet und die ganzen relevanten Links ausgetauscht und denen deutlich gemacht, dass sie ihm derzeit als einzige (scheinbare) Handelsplattform die Rechtfertigung liefern, Abmahnungen schreiben zu können. Daraufhin habe ich dann auf Nachfrage am Samstag oben sinngemäß wiedergegebene Antowrt erhalten. Er kann nichts mehr dort anbieten!


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (20 August 2012)

Mir fallen da auch noch zwei Abmahnbetrügereien ein:

Shopbetreiber-Blog.de: Ehrlich währt am längsten: Präsident zu 3 Jahren Haft verurteilt
Heise online: Ermittlungen gegen Kfz-Kennzeichen-Abmahner in vollem Gange

Ich würde im aktuellen Fall eine Anzeige wegen Betruges oder weiterer infrage kommender Delikte machen, insbesondere da der GF eine Vorgeschichte hat.

Bei 500 bis 600 Abmahnungen innerhalb weniger Tage ist es unwahrscheinlich, daß vor Gericht einstweilige Verfügungen beantragt werden, daher sehe ich keinen Grund für Panik. Negative Feststellungsklagen sind oft eine gute Antwort an die Abzocker, allerdings sollte die Bonität des Gegners geprüft werden, sonst bleibt man auf den Kosten sitzen.

Nebelwolf


----------



## wolf2456 (20 August 2012)

Hallo Leute,

also erstmal ein Danke für die vielen hier die sich die Mühe gemacht haben und intensiv nachgeforscht haben. Leider habe ich selbst nicht die Zeit dazu im Moment.

Ich habe vorhin gerade mit meinem Anwalt gesprochen der inzwischen von Kollegen weiß, dass anhand der Geschäftsnummern auf den Briefen von einer Zahl >500 ausgegangen werden kann. Ich habe Ihn auch gefragt ob es Sinn macht den KVR anzuzeigen. Dies wurde ausdrücklich von Seiten meines Anwalts bejaht mit dem Zusatz das die Kollegen (in diesem Fall U+C) gleich mit angezeigt werden sollen. Grund hierfür ist das Mitwissen in dieser Sache, womit die sich nicht mehr rausreden können, dass sie nichts von einer missbräuchlichen Massenabmahnung wussten.

Was haltet Ihr eigentlich davon wenn wir in 4-5 Wochen dem netten Betreiber von KVR unsere Anwaltskosten in Rechnung stellen und als Zahlungsziel 7 Tage angeben? Klar ist das er nicht bezahlen wird. Die Kosten für den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid am achten Tag sind mir dann auch egal. Nur diesem muss der dann widersprechen und dann sehen wir mal weiter wann wir uns dann vor Gericht sehen.

@Reducal: Das mit dem Vorschlag Kriegskasse war nur gut gemeint. Unter Umständen hat der inzwischen durch Einschüchterung von verschiedenen Shopbetreibern schon soviel Kohle gemacht das er es drauf ankommen lassen könnte. Sicherlich würde er das momentan bei der Sachlage der Dinge nicht mehr tun. Aber wir könnten dem gewaltig ans Bein pinkeln und selbst in die Offensive gehen.

Aber anscheinend sind die Gebührensätze gleich geblieben. Ich bin auch mit 400,00 + 19 % dabei 

@Dickerhals: Netter Nick übrigens, den hab ich auch bei diesem D...    Sehr gerne können wir in Kontakt treten um uns auszutauschen und gegenseitig von unserem Wissen profitieren. Auf jeden Fall bin ich morgen bei unserer Polizeidienststelle und werde mal die Anzeige aufnehmen lassen.

Meine Bitte an alle die von KVR abgemahnt wurden. Lasst eine Strafanzeige aufnehmen. Nur so kann der zuständige Staatsanwalt nicht mehr die Sache wegen Geringfügigkeit einstellen.

Viele Grüße an alle
Wolfgang


----------



## dvill (20 August 2012)

Vorsicht. Die Herrschaften sind bei Auszahlungen etwas zögerlich:

http://www.ksta.de/region/online-quiz-die-jagd-nach-der-million,15189102,12644888.html

Sie selbst würden sagen: Zechpreller.


----------



## nönönö (20 August 2012)

@ Wolfgang

Letzlich ist alles andere als ein Strafprozeß auch mehr oder weniger witzlos. Die Masche läuft ja so, dass es leider genügend Leute gibt, die drauf reinfallen und zahlen. Unter dem Strich rechnet es sich so letztlich, solange dann halt hier und da nur mal zivilrechtlich ein paar Euro zurückfließen. Aber angemessener wäre es nach Meinung vieler sicherlich, wenn sich die Jungs der Abzockbranche in der JVA in der Gemeinschaftsdusche frisch machen dürfen   Das düfte den Spaß an der Sache doch deultich einschränken!

Wer sich ein Bild machen will:
http://www.popscreen.com/v/6aRj8/Deutsche-Zentral-Inkasso


Und ja: Auch gegen U+C, Anzeige wegen gemeinschalftliche begangenen Betrugs eben. Alle Beteiligten sind ja sehr gut bekannt in der Szene, da ergibt sich ein sehr schlüssiges Gesamtbild.


----------



## BenTigger (20 August 2012)

Na jetzt ist auch klar, warum die Abmahnungen gestartet wurden... die Milllion muss rangeschafft werden


----------



## Nicko1998 (20 August 2012)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Na jetzt ist auch klar, warum die Abmahnungen gestartet wurden... die Milllion muss rangeschafft werden


Erwähnung findet mal wieder die sattsam bekannte ganze Blase. Schade, dass das Video mittlerweile weg ist.


----------



## schokoladenhai (20 August 2012)

Meine Az-Nummer endet mit 392 mit Datum vom 16.08.2012

Wenn ich nun im google-Bilder-Cache nachsehe, existieren die Bilder der Webseite seit 10.08
Laut Denic ist die Seite des Herrn D. am 07.08 registriert worden.
Habe meine Widerrufsbelehrung am 08.08. geändert und bekam einen Screenshot mit der alten Datei.
Nur mal so zur Info.


----------



## Dickerhals (20 August 2012)

*Ja.....hervorragend!*Jetzt endlich sind wir halbwegs Dakor! Der Brief an den Staatsanwalt zwecks Prüfung ist raus! Öffentliches Interesse!!! Zivilrechtlich....Strafrecht...http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Privatrecht, gehört alles nebeneinander! Öffentliches Interesse heißt, der Staat muss agieren!!!! Und wenn nicht, dann wandere ich mit aus! Ich will mein Geschäft in Ruhe betreiben, es reicht mir mit den Reklementierungen so schon zu!


----------



## Dickerhals (20 August 2012)

wolf2456 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> also erstmal ein Danke für die vielen hier die sich die Mühe gemacht haben und intensiv nachgeforscht haben. Leider habe ich selbst nicht die Zeit dazu im Moment.
> 
> ...


 

Mach es doch gleich über den Staatsanwalt, sonst dauert es länger!


----------



## toll (20 August 2012)

@Dickerhals
An welche Staatsanwaltschaft hast Du Dein Anliegen geschickt? Gibt es ein Aktenzeichen?


----------



## nönönö (20 August 2012)

Dickerhals schrieb:


> *Ja.....hervorragend!*Jetzt endlich sind wir halbwegs Dakor! Der Brief an den Staatsanwalt zwecks Prüfung ist raus! Öffentliches Interesse!!! Zivilrechtlich....Strafrecht...http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Privatrecht, gehört alles nebeneinander! Öffentliches Interesse heißt, der Staat muss agieren!!!! Und wenn nicht, dann wandere ich mit aus! Ich will mein Geschäft in Ruhe betreiben, es reicht mir mit den Reklementierungen so schon zu!


 
Naja, natürlich, aber wenn Du jemand wegen Betruges verurteilen lassen willst geht das ausschließlich via Strafrecht! Wenn Du Schadenersatz für eine Beule im Auto haben willst, geht´s um Zivilrecht, wenn DU Deinen Gegener verklagst. Das auch im Strafrecht ggf. die Gesetze herangezogen werden, die für das Zivilrecht maßgeblich sind, ist dabei selbstverständlich. Aber Du schreibst halt von Betrug, also geht es hier um Strafrecht, wenn Du willst, das er dafür verknackt wird - sonst wärst Du beim Staatsanwalt auch an der völlig falschen Adresse ,


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (20 August 2012)

Hallo!



wolf2456 schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr eigentlich davon wenn wir in 4-5 Wochen dem netten Betreiber von KVR unsere Anwaltskosten in Rechnung stellen und als Zahlungsziel 7 Tage angeben?


 
Die Anwaltskosten wegen der Abmahnung mußt Du leider selber tragen, auf Abmahnungen zu reagieren gehört zu den normalen Aufgaben der Geschäftsführung und die Kosten sind daher nur in Sonderfällen (z. B. Markenrecht) einklagbar.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Dickerhals (20 August 2012)

Nebelwolf schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Außerdem kannst Du die absetzen! ganz toll, oder?


----------



## nönönö (20 August 2012)

@ Nebelwolf

Hm...

http://www.rechtsanwaltmoebius.de/internetrecht/abmahnung.html#AnkerB2

Punkt 2

Daraus "Ein Kostenerstattungsanspruch besteht im Ergebnis für den zu Unrecht Abgemahnten immer dann, wenn die Abmahnung offensichtlich willkürlich und damit missbräuchlich ist."

Einfach eine Rechnugn schreiben, riecht sicher nicht, aber wenn man es durchzieht, hat man meiner Ansicht nach sehr wohl einen Anspruch auf Erstattung und im hier vorliegenden Fall ist Rechtsmissbrauch ja nur schwer NICHT vorstellbar, mit den frei Haus gelieferten Beweisen..


----------



## Dickerhals (20 August 2012)

toll schrieb:


> @Dickerhals
> An welche Staatsanwaltschaft hast Du Dein Anliegen geschickt? Gibt es ein Aktenzeichen?


 
Kann ich Dir nicht sagen, momentan wäre das nicht der richtige Zeitpunkt! Sorry!


----------



## Dickerhals (20 August 2012)

nönönö schrieb:


> Naja, natürlich, aber wenn Du jemand wegen Betruges verurteilen lassen willst geht das ausschließlich via Strafrecht! Wenn Du Schadenersatz für eine Beule im Auto haben willst, geht´s um Zivilrecht, wenn DU Deinen Gegener verklagst. Das auch im Strafrecht ggf. die Gesetze herangezogen werden, die für das Zivilrecht maßgeblich sind, ist dabei selbstverständlich. Aber Du schreibst halt von Betrug, also geht es hier um Strafrecht, wenn Du willst, das er dafür verknackt wird - sonst wärst Du beim Staatsanwalt auch an der völlig falschen Adresse ,


 
Jepp, Betrug fällt unter StGB!


----------



## nönönö (20 August 2012)

Mich hat der Sch.... jetzt schon einen Haufen Zeit gekostet, jetzt brauche im mal 2 Tage Abstand. Dann werde ich mich auch aufraffen und Strafanzeige erstatten! Die setzen auf Bequemlichkeit der Opfer, den Gefallen darf man Ihnen nicht tun! Ich hoffe, das möglichst viele mitziehen, bei einer Strafanzeige geht man kein finanzielles Risiko ein, es kostet halt nur etwas Zeit.


----------



## Dickerhals (20 August 2012)

nönönö schrieb:


> Mich hat der Sch.... jetzt schon einen Haufen Zeit gekostet, jetzt brauche im mal 2 Tage Abstand. Dann werde ich mich auch aufraffen und Strafanzeige erstatten! Die setzen auf Bequemlichkeit der Opfer, den Gefallen darf man Ihnen nicht tun! Ich hoffe, das möglichst viele mitziehen, bei einer Strafanzeige geht man kein finanzielles Risiko ein, es kostet halt nur etwas Zeit.


 
Ach, sag bloß! Ich mache meine Geschäfte auch nicht nebenbei, ich könnt kotzen und habe wirklich andere Dinge im Kopf, aber die Zeit nehme ich mir und wenn es die Nacht kostet! Ist eh zu warm draußen!


----------



## nönönö (20 August 2012)

Nachtrag: Ich werde die Strafanzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Osnabrück erstatten,

a) ist das in meiner Nähe

b) ist denen die Masche prinzipiell nicht fremd, ich werde dort auf offene Ohren stoßen: http://computer.t-online.de/urteil-gegen-abmahn-betrueger-burat/id_54090196/index


----------



## nönönö (20 August 2012)

Dickerhals schrieb:


> Ach, sag bloß! Ich mache meine Geschäfte auch nicht nebenbei, ich könnt kotzen und habe wirklich andere Dinge im Kopf, aber die Zeit nehme ich mir und wenn es die Nacht kostet! Ist eh zu warm draußen!


 

Das war ganz sicher nicht an Dich gerichtet, Du unternimmst ja offenbar etwas, sondern an jene, die zu bequem sind. Das kann man ja prinzipiell auch oft nachvollziehen, es ist aber genau das, worauf solche Leute spekulieren. Und genau deshalb fühl ich mich da geradezu verpflichtet, aktiv zu werden!!


----------



## Dickerhals (20 August 2012)

nönönö schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Ich werde die Strafanzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Osnabrück erstatten,
> 
> a) ist das in meiner Nähe
> 
> b) ist denen die Masche prinzipiell nicht fremd, ich werde dort auf offene Ohren stoßen: http://computer.t-online.de/urteil-gegen-abmahn-betrueger-burat/id_54090196/index


 
Umgehst Du die Zuständigkeitsbereiche der Staatsanwaltschaft der Wohnorte und/ oder Geschäftsorte des Betrügers oder der Betrüger? Warum?


----------



## Dickerhals (20 August 2012)

nönönö schrieb:


> Das war ganz sicher nicht an Dich gerichtet, Du unternimmst ja offenbar etwas, sondern an jene, die zu bequem sind. Das kann man ja prinzipiell auch oft nachvollziehen, es ist aber genau das, worauf solche Leute spekulieren. Und genau deshalb fühl ich mich da geradezu verpflichtet, aktiv zu werden!!


 
.....keine Angst, habe es nicht persönlich genommen, bin nur mit der Gesamtsituation nicht zufrieden!


----------



## dvill (20 August 2012)

http://www.rechtsanwalt-metzler.de/...llschaft-mbh-wettbewerbsrechtliche-abmahnung/


> Auch diese wettbewerbsrechtliche Abmahnung erscheint zuweilen dubios. So steht die Website der Mandantschaft, www.kvr-onlineshop.de, seit einiger Zeit “vorübergehend nicht zur Verfügung” und lässt Zweifel an der kommerziellen Funktionalität und damit dem wirklich entstandenen wirtschaftlichen Schaden aufkommen. Des weiteren wurde in uns vorliegenden Fällen das Fehlen einer Widerrufsbelehrung beanstandet, obwohl diese deutlich sichtbar auf dem als Beweis anhängig gemachten Screenshot deutlich sichtbar ist.


Die Geschäfte brummen auf hohem Niveau.

Der Praktikant macht die Arbeit und der Anwalt berechnet hohe Geschäftsgebühren für Einzelfallbearbeitung.

Das hatten wir schon. Der Praktikant bedient den Industriedrucker, der Anwalt stellt die Geschäftsbögen: http://www.netzwelt.de/news/73533_3-probino-kein-anwalt-nummer.html


> Und lägen unter all dem nicht zufällig noch Blanko-Bögen der Tschen Kanzlei mit dem schönen roten T ganz rechts oben.


----------



## dvill (20 August 2012)

Diese Zusammenfassung verwendet auch Erkenntnisse hier aus unserem Forum:

http://www.recht-hilfreich.de/marke...-urteil-zu-abmahnung-durch-anwaltskanzlei-uc/

Das Forum wirkt. Seit über 10 Jahren.


----------



## dvill (20 August 2012)

Was der Google-Cache so alles weiß:

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...=1+&cd=4&hl=de&ct=clnk&gl=de&client=firefox-a


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (21 August 2012)

Partnerprogrammshop von Amazon.


----------



## toll (21 August 2012)

Dickerhals schrieb:


> Kann ich Dir nicht sagen, momentan wäre das nicht der richtige Zeitpunkt! Sorry!


 
Na ja, Du hast doch hier schon gepostet, dass da etwas laufen wird, von daher wird der Überraschungseffekt nicht mehr so groß sein. Ich kenne mich mit der Materie nicht gut aus, aber denke eine gemeinsame Aktion bei einer Staatsanwaltschaft würde mehr bringen, als wenn jeder sein eigenes Süppchen kocht.


----------



## nönönö (21 August 2012)

@ toll

Er möchte vielleicht keinen Hinweis auf seine Person geben, was ja mit der Wahl des Sitzes der Staatsanwaltschaft geschehen könnte. Das muss man dann wohl so akzeptieren.

@ all

In dem Link von dvill ist von geschätzen 300-500 Abmahnungen die Rede. Wenn ich mir die hier http://www.it-recht-deutschland.de/?tag=kvr-handelsgesellschaft
aufgeführten AZ ansehe (letztes AZ vom 13.08.) und ich mein AZ draufsetze komme ich auf mindestens 700 Abmahnungen zum Zeitpunkt, als meine aus dem Drucker kam.


Die seriösen HErren sind heute auch mal wieder in unserer Zeitung präsent:
http://www.noz.de/deutschland-und-welt/gut-zu-wissen/66137260/kanzlei-droht-mit-internetpranger


----------



## nönönö (21 August 2012)

Auf der Seite aus dvills Link steht, dass der Bericht dazu heute gesendet wird:
http://www.recht-hilfreich.de/uncat...at-1-akte-20-12-mit-rechtsanwalt-uwe-martens/


----------



## nönönö (21 August 2012)

Info: Ich habe die Staatsanwaltschaft Osnabrück soeben zunächst grob über den Sachverhalt und meine Absicht, Strafanzeige zu erstellen, informiert und um Angaben für das weitere sinnvolle Vorgehen gebeten. Grund ist, dass mir die schriftliche Eingabe per Brief aufgrund der zahlreichen notwendigen erklärenden oft krytischen Links wenig sinnvoll erscheint.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (21 August 2012)

nönönö schrieb:


> Auf der Seite aus dvills Link steht, dass der Bericht dazu heute gesendet wird:
> http://www.recht-hilfreich.de/uncat...at-1-akte-20-12-mit-rechtsanwalt-uwe-martens/


Mal sehen ob's kommt.


----------



## nönönö (21 August 2012)

Auf der Seite von Akte selbst ist es nicht zu finden. Egal, muss man ja nicht vorhocken, ist ja später dann ggf. online


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (21 August 2012)

Es gab schon in der Vergangenheit Themen, die nicht in der offiziellen Ankündigung gelistet waren.


----------



## toll (21 August 2012)

Weitere Shops:

http://www.ersatzteilpartner-shop.de/ ohne www. ist die Domain auf einen anderen Namen registriert. Sehr seltsam. 
http:/www.kvr-ersatzteilshop.de (Weiterleitung zu oben)

Es gibt bei einer Staatsanwaltschaft bereits mehrere Anzeigen. Ort und Aktenzeichen nenne ich sobald es mir möglich ist.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (21 August 2012)

Ist ein Partnershop den F.D. da eingerichtet hat (sieht man auch an der Url: "ersatzteilpartner-shop.de/?aid=215)". Einfach mal bei ersatzteilpartner.de auf "Partnershops" und "Ihr eigener Webshop - Kostenlos!" gehen und staunen. Die Firma aus Kassel, die dieses anbietet, hat sicherlich noch nichts mitbekommen, wer da einen "Partnershop" betreibt und wofür der mit aller Sicherheit gedacht ist.

Die Domain kvr-ersatzteilshop.de hat F.D. erst am 16.08.2012 registriert.

Und in dem Shop sehen die AGB genauso so aus wie bei kvr-onlineshop.de, wie er noch online war.


> Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen (AGB)
> 
> *1. Widerrufsrecht*
> 
> ...


----------



## toll (21 August 2012)

Wenn man die Site-Abfrage bei Google macht und dann auf eine andere aid-Id klickt, ändert sich footer und header entsprechend zum Partnershop. Sehr interessant.


----------



## Dickerhals (21 August 2012)

toll schrieb:


> Na ja, Du hast doch hier schon gepostet, dass da etwas laufen wird, von daher wird der Überraschungseffekt nicht mehr so groß sein. Ich kenne mich mit der Materie nicht gut aus, aber denke eine gemeinsame Aktion bei einer Staatsanwaltschaft würde mehr bringen, als wenn jeder sein eigenes Süppchen kocht.


 


toll schrieb:


> Weitere Shops:
> 
> http://www.ersatzteilpartner-shop.de/ ohne www. ist die Domain auf einen anderen Namen registriert. Sehr seltsam.
> http:/www.kvr-ersatzteilshop.de (Weiterleitung zu oben)
> ...


 
Das hilft wirtschaften! Sobald mir etwas bekannt ist, werde ich Euch auch berichten!


nönönö schrieb:


> @ toll
> 
> Er möchte vielleicht keinen Hinweis auf seine Person geben, was ja mit der Wahl des Sitzes der Staatsanwaltschaft geschehen könnte. Das muss man dann wohl so akzeptieren.
> 
> ...


----------



## nönönö (21 August 2012)

Ich habe soeben mit Herrn Rechtsanwalt Alexander Schupp telefoniert. Der betreut die nach meiner Kenntnis vollständigste öffentliche Liste über diese Abmahnwelle.

Nach seiner Aussage hat er derzeit ca. 140 Abmahnungen mit AZ vorliegen! Die Liste wird innerhalb der nächsten 2 Stunden aktualisiert und ist hier zu finden:
http://www.it-recht-deutschland.de/?tag=kvr-handelsgesellschaft

An alle Betroffenen meine Bitte, die Abmahnung dort zur Dokumentation hinzuschicken. Man kann dort guten gewissens freie Weitergabe zusagen, die Weitergabe erfolgt nur an die Staatsanwaltschaften! Der NAchweis der Massenabmahnung ist das schärfste Schwert in dieser Sache, insofern ist es sinnvoll, hier zentral zu sammeln! Er ist auch selbst mit dem Anwalt des avisierten Akte 20.12 Beitrags in Kontakt.

Nach Aussage von Herrn Schupp hat er so eine Resonanz auf einen Artikel zu diesem Thema noch nie erlebt! Ich denke mal, da hat sich einer ganz böse verzockt! Wie sagt man so schön: Gier frist Hirn!


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (21 August 2012)

Irgendwie muss man doch Mitleid haben mit dem armen Mann aus Gammelsdorf. Der muss doch auch von was leben, nachdem das mit den Abofallen als sehr gute Einnahmequellen nicht mehr geht wie noch vor Jahren.


----------



## Dickerhals (21 August 2012)

nönönö schrieb:


> Ich habe soeben mit Herrn Rechtsanwalt Alexander Schupp telefoniert. Der betreut die nach meiner Kenntnis vollständigste öffentliche Liste über diese Abmahnwelle.
> 
> Nach seiner Aussage hat er derzeit ca. 140 Abmahnungen mit AZ vorliegen! Die Liste wird innerhalb der nächsten 2 Stunden aktualisiert und ist hier zu finden:
> http://www.it-recht-deutschland.de/?tag=kvr-handelsgesellschaft
> ...


 

Genau dort sind wir auch gelistet!

 Wisst ihr, was ich denke? Das sollte die größte Abschlußaktion werden für die Drei und dann weg auf nimmer Wiedersehen! Ich glaube die sind schon über alle Berge und betreuen das auf einen sicheren Feld im Ausland! Die lachen sich garantiert schon kaputt über uns!Ich habe da so eine Ahnung!


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (21 August 2012)

nönönö schrieb:


> Auf der Seite aus dvills Link steht, dass der Bericht dazu heute gesendet wird:
> http://www.recht-hilfreich.de/uncat...at-1-akte-20-12-mit-rechtsanwalt-uwe-martens/


Nur so als Hinweis: Kommt heute noch nicht.


----------



## Reducal (21 August 2012)

toll schrieb:


> An welche Staatsanwaltschaft hast Du Dein Anliegen geschickt? Gibt es ein Aktenzeichen?


Ein Aktenzeichen braucht es nicht, denn zuständig sind die Staatsanwaltschaft in Landshut sowie die Kriminalpolizeiinspektion Erding.


Dickerhals schrieb:


> ....momentan wäre das nicht der richtige Zeitpunkt! Sorry!


So ein Quatsch, wie lange willste denn warten, wenn du dich heute betrogen fühlst? Der Tatbestand, den man annehmen könnte, ist bereits erfüllt, das macht die Arbeit eines Anwalts auch nicht besser!


----------



## dvill (21 August 2012)

http://www.it-recht-deutschland.de/?p=278926


> Doch leider bleibt der Shop, derentwegen die Kollegen in den letzten Tagen nunmehr geschätzte 1.000 Abmahnungen an Händler jeglicher Produktkategorien verschickt haben, seit einigen Tagen konsequent für die Öffentlichkeit uneinsehbar:





> Nachdem wir am 16.08.2012 eine erste Abmahnliste veröffentlicht hatten, stand das Faxgerät nicht mehr still, so dass es ein wenig dauerte, die eingegangenen Abmahnungen zu archivieren und in die Liste einzupflegen.
> 
> Hier nun folgt sie, unsere zweite Abmahnliste, wobei bei uns fast stündlich neue Schreiben eingehen, weshalb auch jetzt schon die Liste als nicht ganz vollständig bezeichnet werden darf.


Wie wird die Kasse wohl aufgeteilt?

Arbeiten die Anwälte für Sonderpreise im Massengeschäft oder bekommt der KVR Onlineshop nur eine Affiliate-Vergütung für das Ranschaffen von "Kundendaten"?


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (21 August 2012)

Zitat: "Arbeiten die Anwälte für Sonderpreise im Massengeschäft oder bekommt der KVR Onlineshop nur eine Affiliate-Vergütung für das Ranschaffen von "Kundendaten"

Ich denke, dass der RA Schupp sich seiner Sache sehr sicher ist, wie es ja auch der Tenor seiner im Wettbewerbsrecht beheimateten Kollegen ist. Am Ende zahlt die Zeche a) derjenige, in dessen Namen die Abmahnung veranlasst wurde und b) nach dessen wirtschaftlichem Tod die abmahnenden Rechtsanwälte.


----------



## nönönö (21 August 2012)

Weitere MEldungen aus Kanzleien:
http://www.openpr.de/news/657119/Abmahnungen-der-Firma-KVR-Handelsgesellschaft-mbH.html

http://www.ra-felling.de/2012/08/ve...-die-kvr-handelsgesellschaft-mbh-gammelsdorf/


----------



## nönönö (21 August 2012)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> Zitat: "Arbeiten die Anwälte für Sonderpreise im Massengeschäft oder bekommt der KVR Onlineshop nur eine Affiliate-Vergütung für das Ranschaffen von "Kundendaten"
> 
> Ich denke, dass der RA Schupp sich seiner Sache sehr sicher ist, wie es ja auch der Tenor seiner im Wettbewerbsrecht beheimateten Kollegen ist. Am Ende zahlt die Zeche a) derjenige, in dessen Namen die Abmahnung veranlasst wurde und b) nach dessen wirtschaftlichem Tod die abmahnenden Rechtsanwälte.


 
Wie gesagt, ich habe mit ihm telefoniert! Ich finde es schon sehr bemerkenswert, wie er sich da reinhängt - ebenso andere in dieser Sache! Der Azubi hat grad nichts anderes zu tun, als Übersicht in die Fälle zu bringen!!

Rechtlich ist er sich seiner Sache sicher, wer am Ende zahlt, steht aber auf einem anderen Blatt! Das sind beides  GmbH (U+C und KVR), da ist erstmal nicht so einfach ans Privatvermögen heranzukommen. Und wenn sie auch nur 1% der smarten Cleverness mitbringen, die sie vorgeben zu besitzen (woran man angesichts dieser diletantischen Vorgehensweise ja durchaus zweifeln kann), haben Sie das sehr klar getrennt. Es kann Dir durchaus passieren, dass Du eine negative Festellungsklage gewinnst, aber dennoch auf vierstelligen Anwaltskosten sitzenbleibst!

Und genau deshalb ist die Strafanzeige die weit elegantere und viel effektivere Variante! Denn a) bringt Dir der andere Weg ja auch nichts ausser Zeitaufwand und bestenfalls unter dem Strich eine schwarze Null, dass aber mit realem finanziellen Risiko, die Strafanzeige kostet hingegen nur ein wenig Zeit ohne weiteres Risiko und b) lachen die drüber, wenn mal ein paar Euro in die andere Richtung zurückfließen. Über Gemeinschaftsdusche in der JVA dann aber wohl eher nicht - wobei ich aber deren Neigungen auch nicht so genau kenne


----------



## dvill (22 August 2012)

Die Aktion wurde systematisch vorbereitet:

https://www.google.de/#hl=de&output...w.r_qf.&fp=c9218a36b4eaf051&biw=1636&bih=1140

Gemäß

http://muenchen.locanto.de/ID_135931451/Mehrere-Juristinnen-Juristen-fuer-Wettbewerbsrecht.html


> Aufgegeben
> vor einem Monat


läuft das seit einiger Zeit. Der Suchtext wird auch für Vollzeitkräfte verwendet

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...LE+&cd=6&hl=de&ct=clnk&gl=de&client=firefox-a


----------



## Dickerhals (22 August 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Ein Aktenzeichen braucht es nicht, den zuständig sind die Staatsanwaltschaft in Landshut sowie die Kriminalpolizeiinspektion Erding.
> So ein Quatsch, wie lange willste denn warten, wenn du dich heute betrogen fühlst? Der Tatbestand, den man annehmen könnte, ist bereits erfüllt, das macht die Arbeit eines Anwalts auch nicht besser!


 

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil! Es läuft doch!


----------



## toll (22 August 2012)

So Anzeige ist per E-Mail raus, siehe

http://www.justiz.bayern.de/sta/sta/la/

Sollte dieser Übermittlungsweg nicht ausreichen, würde ich die Anzeige nochmals per Fax senden.


----------



## Reducal (22 August 2012)

toll schrieb:


> So Anzeige ist per E-Mail raus, siehe
> 
> http://www.justiz.bayern.de/sta/sta/la/
> 
> Sollte dieser Übermittlungsweg nicht ausreichen, würde ich die Anzeige nochmals per Fax senden.


Auf jeden Fall, wenn du an die eMail den gegenständlichen Schriftsatz nicht hast anhängen können. Ohne einer Kopie des dem Forderungsschreibens ist eine Anzeige substanzlos und erfordert aufwendige Nachermittlungen - bedeutet, aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach würdest du in ein paar Wochen noch zur Polizei vorgeladen werden oder müsstest das Beweismaterial anderweitig noch nach reichen.


----------



## toll (22 August 2012)

Abmahnung sollte man natürlich einscannen und an die Mail anhängen, habe ich auch so gemacht. 

Ich habe den Fall nur in 2-4 Sätzen geschildert. Eine sach- bzw. rechtliche Einschätzung überlasst man der Staatsanwaltschaft. Keine Scheu haben, sondern diesen Weg in jedem Fall gehen, wenn man sich betrogen fühlt.

@reducal - gut, dass Du darauf hingewiesen hast


----------



## schokoladenhai (22 August 2012)

Ist online:
http://kvr-onlineshop.de


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (22 August 2012)

Sieht aber sehr (un)fertig aus. *Auf den ersten Blick* ist es der gleiche, bevor er offline war, nur ohne Bildchen der Artikel, aber mitsamt der ganzen Fehler die eigentlich abgemahnt werden müssten.


----------



## Bego87 (22 August 2012)

Siehe auch diesen Beitrag:
http://www.damm-legal.de/sind-die-a...handelsgesellschaft-mbh-rechtsmissbraeuchlich


----------



## Teleton (22 August 2012)

Lustig, keine Bilder und 30,- Euro Versandkosten egal für welchen Artikel.


----------



## Dickerhals (22 August 2012)

Vor allen Dingen, wenn Du ein T Shirt in den Warenkorb legst, was Du eh nicht siehst, sind die Versandkosten 30 Euro! Das ja niemand bestellt!


----------



## Dickerhals (22 August 2012)

Und er hat in den AGB`s nur das Widerrufsrecht drin! Das hätten wir uns denken können, oder?


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (22 August 2012)

Wie ich schon schrieb, die ganzen Fehler die schon drinnen waren, sind immer noch da.  Auch wenn man die Versandkosten auf der Produktseite einsehen will, kommt immer noch nur ein "*** Tragen Sie hier Ihre Versandkosten ein ***". 

30 Euro Versand, schon der Hammer.


----------



## toll (22 August 2012)

Da gibt es im Moment so viele Bestellungen. Der Shop bricht zusammen:



> *Resource Limit Is Reached*
> 
> The website is temporarily unable to service your request as it exceeded resource limit. Please try again later.


----------



## Dickerhals (22 August 2012)

Wie mein Anwalt damals sagte:" Mach keine AGB´S mehr rein, bringt eh nur Zoff! Ich würde sagen, statt es für den Kunden einfacher gemacht wird, sagen wir einfach das BGB ist ausschlaggebend. Der Kunde kennt sich mit dem Buch sicherlich aus und weiß was er zu tun hat! Meine Güte, wo geht das bloß noch hin! HALLO POLITIKER, IST JEMAND ZU HAUSE?


----------



## groo73 (22 August 2012)

Jetzt schau sich einer das an, es gibt den Artikel nicht mehr im Shop zu betrachten, aber im Warenkorb ist er noch aus einem früheren Bestellvorgang vorhanden...ist es denn überhaupt rechtlich zulässig, wenn ich nicht aktiv die AGBs und das Widerrufsrecht zur Kenntnis nehme (Häkchen setzen)? So oder so frage ich mich, warum der Herr D. diesen Shop wieder aktiviert, der kann doch nicht allen Ernstes noch eine Abmahnwelle starten wollen????


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (22 August 2012)

Hast wohl noch ein gültiges Cookie auf Deinen PC gehabt.

So lange ihn keiner stoppt, wird der weiter machen und die U+C hat doch auch vor nichts Skrupel. Warum kann man die nicht mal stoppen? AWT macht ja auch immer weiter mit ihrem Inkasso-Stalking und die hat auch noch keiner in die Schranken verwiesen.


----------



## Dickerhals (22 August 2012)

So.....jetzt ist die Beschwerde an die Anwaltskammer raus! Fertig!


----------



## groo73 (22 August 2012)

Ja, Cookies sind ja sooooo nützlich.....
Aber witzigerweise ist der Preis und das Bild original identisch mit dem Artikel bei OTTO. Das schick ich denen doch gleich mal rüber


----------



## Schelm (22 August 2012)

Hi,

seit wann berechnet die Deutsche Post Umsatzsteuer?


----------



## Goblin (22 August 2012)

Ob OTTO das toll findet ? Man könnte die ja mal informieren


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (22 August 2012)

Schelm schrieb:


> seit wann berechnet die Deutsche Post Umsatzsteuer?


Ist eh falsch, da für Pakete und Päckchen die Post-Tochter DHL zuständig ist. Oder wird alles etwa in Briefe und Luftpolstertaschen reingesteckt. Da könnte es einige Probleme geben, schon vom Porto her.

Unter http://www.deutschepost.de/dpag?xmlFile=1021693 steht was zu den Umsatzsteuerpflichtigen Produkten der Deutschen Post.

Der Shop ist meiner Ansicht nach immer noch ein reines Märchenschloss. Da wird nie was verschickt, weil man nichts hat zum verschicken.


----------



## toll (22 August 2012)

Da ist wohl das letzte Aufbäumen. Diese Story wird jemandem den finanziellen Ruin bringen und einem anderen eventuell die Zulassung kosten....


----------



## groo73 (22 August 2012)

Wenn ich nichts verschicke, weil ich ja einen Shop nur gründe, um im wettbewerbsrechtlichen Verhältnis mit den abgemahnten Firmen stehen zu können, ist es ja egal, ob ich per Brief verschicke oder per Paket....außerdem hat der Herr ja scheinbar eh keines der Produkte lieferbereit.
Das ist alles schon äußerst merkwürdig.

Otto weiß schon Bescheid, die ermitteln nach eigener Auskunft bereits, also sollte jeder, der Screenshots hat diese an Otto schicken, damit die ne Menge Beweise gegen die Abmahner bekommen.


----------



## groo73 (22 August 2012)

@toll:  Na hoffentlich!!!! Obwohl ja leider um einen Sch....haufen bekanntlich nicht nur eine Fliege kreist...


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (22 August 2012)

Ich dachte eigentlich OTTO wäre schon dran, also bevor dieser offline ging. Und warum soll jeder einen Screenshot hinschicken? Einer langt doch.


----------



## groo73 (22 August 2012)

Also mir haben die Herren von Otto gesagt, sie würden Beweise sammeln und ich solle Screenshots mit Datum und Artikelbildern an sie senden. Vielleicht tun die ja auch nichts und wollen nur den Anschein erwecken, ich weiß es nicht....aber ich dachte, je mehr sich "beschweren" oder melden, desto größer das Interesse von Otto.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (22 August 2012)

Andere sollen die Arbeit machen, so kommt mir das vor. Damit brauchen die nicht mehr suchen und selber Screenshots machen.  Ob OTTO bisher was machte oder die überhaupt was machen, weiß ich nicht. Vielleicht dauern deren Ermittlungen ja auch Jahre.


----------



## Bienenfreund (22 August 2012)

Hallo in die Runde,

mein Anwalt hat U+C gerade die Erwiederung gefaxt; mangels ordnungsgemäßer Bevollmächtigung (§174BGB) will ich nun von U+C 651€ zzg. meiner Reisekosten zum Anwalt und Verdienstausfall.
Anfang September geht's dann ins Inkasso mit den "Collegen" ....))

Achja: nun ist inzwischen gar ein Artikel mit Bild drin, und sehr schön noch: KVR hat eine Filiale in Fort Lauderdale......
Nachdem heute morgen ja von allen Bild-und beschreibungslosen Artikeln nur 10 Stück jeweils eingestellt waren, sind vom Becher zumindest 18 Stück verfügbar.

Ich weiß ja nicht, warum alle hier die 30€ P+V bemängeln....))  in der Verkaufsabwicklung bekommt man es nicht offen angezeigt, aber ab 10.000€ Versandwert kommt das Paket versandkostenfrei.....


----------



## groo73 (22 August 2012)

Immerhin kann bei so einer nachgewiesenen Urheberrechtsverletzung der ein oder andere Groschen für den Abmahnenden herausspringen, also hätte OTTO zumindest begründetes Interesse an einer schnellen Verfolgung. Na ja, die Hoffnug stirbt zuletz, nicht wahr?


----------



## Simmi (22 August 2012)

Jetzt geht es auch allen Ebayern an den Kragen 

http://myworld.ebay.de/kvrhandel/?_trksid=p4340.l2559


----------



## nönönö (22 August 2012)

Also ich sehe in dem "Onlineshop" nur genau EINEN Artikel!? Das wiederum ist grandios, den es ist ein weiterer glasklarer Beweis, dass der vorherige Shop mit über 33.000 Artikeln im Angebot nie als solcher funktionierend existiert hat! Die Liefern die Beweise am laufenden Band frei Haus, weiter so! 

Alles unter Zeugen (Datum des Screenshots) sichern!


----------



## nönönö (22 August 2012)

Simmi schrieb:


> Jetzt geht es auch allen Ebayern an den Kragen
> 
> http://myworld.ebay.de/kvrhandel/?_trksid=p4340.l2559


 
Nö, der Fall wird nur größer und die potentielle Strafe somit auch...


----------



## Schelm (22 August 2012)

Bin mal gespannt, wann er bei ebay rausgekickt wird


----------



## toll (22 August 2012)

Bienenfreund schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> 
> mein Anwalt hat U+C gerade die Erwiederung gefaxt; mangels ordnungsgemäßer Bevollmächtigung (§174BGB) will ich nun von U+C 651€ zzg. meiner Reisekosten zum Anwalt und Verdienstausfall.
> Anfang September geht's dann ins Inkasso mit den "Collegen" .....


 
Das ärgert mich eigentlich an der Sache am meisten. Man muss sich mit dieser Angelegenheit beschäftigen, mit Rechtsanwälten telefonieren, sich selbst Gedanken machen und auch noch Kosten für den eigenen RA übernehmen. Wenn diese Abmahnung rechtswidrig sein sollte, hat man offensichtlich aber keinen Regressanspruch, ob dieser beglichen würde, steht mal auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (22 August 2012)

Ob er wenisgtens diese CD hat oder doch nur irgendwo aus dem Müll gekramt, wenn dort beim Artikelzustand "Akzeptabel" steht?

Und wieder sind bei dem die AGB nur die bekannte Widerrufsbelehrung, die jetzt 2x dort zu finden sind.


----------



## nönönö (22 August 2012)

@ Schelm

Naja, was soll ebay machen, solange nichts konkretes vorliegt? Die CD wird er wohl irgendwo liegen haben und ggf. liefern können. Ebay darf ja nicht die Rechtsprechung vorwegnehmen, denn dadurch wären sie selbst angreifbar. Es muss erst ein Verstoß vorliegen, den Ebay entsprechend seiner AGB und Gesetzeslage ahnden kann. Das ist im konkreten Fall ärgerlich, aber prinzipiell ja bewährtes Recht.


----------



## nönönö (22 August 2012)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Ob er wenisgtens diese CD hat oder doch nur irgendwo aus dem Müll gekramt, wenn dort beim Artikelzustand "Akzeptabel" steht?
> 
> Und wieder sind bei dem die AGB nur die bekannte Widerrufsbelehrung, die jetzt 2x dort zu finden sind.


 
Was ja keineswegs problematisch ist, jedenfalls nicht zwingend! Im Grunde der sicherste Weg, Abmahnungen bzgl. AGB aus dem Weg zu gehen! Man braucht als Unternehmer keineswegs zwingend eine AGB, nur wenn man über die Gesetzeslage hinausgehende Regelungen treffen will, die sonst nicht klar berücksichtigt sind. Eine Widerrufsbelehrung reicht prinzipiell vollkommen aus, sofern allen weiteren Pflichten an den geforderten Stellen nachgekommen wird.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (22 August 2012)

Du verstehst es nicht. Wenn man keine AGB hat, lässt man sie weg, aber er deklariert die Widerrufsbelehrung als AGB, so sind diese nun 2x vorhanden. Auf kvr-onlineshop.de das gleiche, wo die AGB nur aus der Widerrufsbelehrung besteht und einen ominösen Punkt 2.

D. lässt AGB-Fehler abmahnen und was macht er? Die AGB sehen jedenfalls anders aus und nicht nur eine reine Widerrufsbelehrung.


----------



## nönönö (22 August 2012)

toll schrieb:


> Das ärgert mich eigentlich an der Sache am meisten. Man muss sich mit dieser Angelegenheit beschäftigen, mit Rechtsanwälten telefonieren, sich selbst Gedanken machen und auch noch Kosten für den eigenen RA übernehmen. Wenn diese Abmahnung rechtswidrig sein sollte, hat man offensichtlich aber keinen Regressanspruch, ob dieser beglichen würde, steht mal auf einem anderen Blatt.


 
Das sehe ich anders, wenn es Rechtmissbrauch war, was festzustellen ist, wirst Du auch ggf. Schadenersatz einfordern können. Ob dann noch jemand zahlungsfähig ist, steht allerdings auf einem anderen Blatt.

Aber das sehe ich auch so: Irgendwer spielt wilde Sau und die Opfer sind zunächst einmal in der Defensive. Eine akzeptable rechtliche Schranke dagegen sähe in meinen Augen so aus, dass für eine erste Abmahnung eine Höchstgrenze im zweistelligen Bereich festgesetzt wird und zudem eine Unterlassungserklärung erst im Widerholungsfall mit eine Vertragsstrafe belegt werden kann. Die realen Kosten eine berechtigten Abmahnung, die es ja nun auch durchaus gibt, wären damit zu decken (im Grunde sind es Standardschreiben, die jeder Anwalt in der Schublade hat) und die Masche würde nicht mehr funktionieren, das es sich nicht rechnet. Es handelt sich einzig und allein um meine Frage des politischen Willens!


----------



## nönönö (22 August 2012)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Du verstehst es nicht. Wenn man keine AGB hat, lässt man sie weg, aber er deklariert die Widerrufsbelehrung als AGB, so sind diese nun 2x vorhanden. Auf kvr-onlineshop.de das gleiche, wo die AGB nur aus der Widerrufsbelehrung besteht und einen ominösen Punkt 2.
> 
> D. lässt AGB-Fehler abmahnen und was macht er? Die AGB sehen jedenfalls anders aus und nicht nur eine reine Widerrufsbelehrung.


 
Doch ich verstehe es sehr wohl, das muss ich leider zurückgeben, den DU verstehst es nicht! Er kann eine AGB erstellen, die einzig und allein aus dem Widerrufsrecht besteht, wo soll da das Problem sein? Ich habe das Widerrufsrecht auch in meinen AGB, ZUSÄTZLICH zur normalen Widerrufsbelehrung, das ist absolut ok! Und ob man da noch mehr oder nicht zu schreibt, ist jedem selbst überlassen, nur dass man mit jeder weiteren Zeile mehr gefahr läuft, abgemahnt zu werden, solange man nicht 100% rechtskundig ist! Was hingegen nicht ausreicht ist eine Widerrufsbelehrung NUR in den AGB, aber das ist hier nicht der Fall!

ODer andersrum: Wo soll denn bitte der konkrete Verstoß sein, bei seinen AGB??? Worauf stützt Du Deine Annahme, dass eine AGB bestehend nur aus der Wiederrufsbelehrung rechtlich nicht in Ordnung wäre? Ich sehe dafür keinerlei Anhaltspunkte und auch keine entsprechenden Urteile.

Du brauchst gar keine AGB! Du musst nur Deinen Informationspflichten nachkommen, das aber nicht zwingend (und oft sogar nicht ausreichend!) in den AGB! Und wenn Du dann eine AGB erstellst, die nur aus dem Widerrufsrecht besteht und diese zusätzlich an "prominenter" Stelle hervorhebst, ist rechtlich alles ok!

EDIT (Ergänzung): Vielleicht verstehen wir uns auch falsch. Er muss selbstverständlich allen gesetzlichen Pflichten nachkommen. Das muss aber nicht zwingend in einem Punkt geschehen, der ausdrücklich "AGB" heißt. Manche Dinge sind ausdrücklich nicht ausreichend, wenn sie nur in den AGB stehen, andere können in einem Punkt namens AGB geregelt werden, oder aber auch an anderer Stelle. Sie werden dann auch an anderer Stelle faktisch "AGB" ohne so zu heißen.

Nach Rücksprache mit Herrn RA Schupp wollte ich das klarstellen, bevor der FALSCHE Eindruck ensteht, man bräuchte nichts angeben und sei damit auf der sicheren Seite. Angaben zu Vertragsschluss etc. müssen sehr wohl vorhanden sein, nur nicht zwingend in einem Punkt der namentlich AGB heißt.


----------



## Bienenfreund (22 August 2012)

toll schrieb:


> Das ärgert mich eigentlich an der Sache am meisten. Man muss sich mit dieser Angelegenheit beschäftigen, mit Rechtsanwälten telefonieren, sich selbst Gedanken machen und auch noch Kosten für den eigenen RA übernehmen. Wenn diese Abmahnung rechtswidrig sein sollte, hat man offensichtlich aber keinen Regressanspruch, ob dieser beglichen würde, steht mal auf einem anderen Blatt.


 

Wetten dass bei den Collgen was zu holen ist?
Die hatten doch keine Vollmacht, haben also damit ganz eng gesehen nur für sich gehandelt. KVR könnte sich beim Versuch diese Kosten zurückzuholen (aufgrund Rechtsmissbräuchlichkeit) immer darauf berufen, doch niemals eine Vollmacht erteilt zu haben.....

Achja: ich kenne einige Leute bei EOS (der Inkassofirma von Otto), da werde ich mal etwas Werbung für KVR machen.....  manchmal machen selbst solche kleinen Dinge Spaß!


----------



## nönönö (22 August 2012)

Bienenfreund schrieb:


> Wetten dass bei den Collgen was zu holen ist?
> Die hatten doch keine Vollmacht, haben also damit ganz eng gesehen nur für sich gehandelt. KVR könnte sich beim Versuch diese Kosten zurückzuholen (aufgrund Rechtsmissbräuchlichkeit) immer darauf berufen, doch niemals eine Vollmacht erteilt zu haben.....
> 
> Achja: ich kenne einige Leute bei EOS (der Inkassofirma von Otto), da werde ich mal etwas Werbung für KVR machen..... manchmal machen selbst solche kleinen Dinge Spaß!


 
Es bleibt zu hoffen: Aber wie gesagt: GmbH! Und wenn die Insolvent ist, ist der Porsche nicht zwingend gefährdet, der Privat in der Garage steht!


----------



## toll (22 August 2012)

Bienenfreund schrieb:


> Wetten dass bei den Collgen was zu holen ist?
> Die hatten doch keine Vollmacht, haben also damit ganz eng gesehen nur für sich gehandelt. KVR könnte sich beim Versuch diese Kosten zurückzuholen (aufgrund Rechtsmissbräuchlichkeit) immer darauf berufen, doch niemals eine Vollmacht erteilt zu haben.....


 
Das ist mir neu. Bei mir lag eine Vollmacht bei.


----------



## nönönö (22 August 2012)

Bei mir auch, das wäre mir also auch neu - und glaube ich so auch nicht


----------



## Bienenfreund (22 August 2012)

nönönö schrieb:


> Es bleibt zu hoffen: Aber wie gesagt: GmbH! Und wenn die Insolvent ist, ist der Porsche nicht zwingend gefährdet, der Privat in der Garage steht!


 
Also bei der KVR würde ich auch nicht auf solch' dünnes Eis gehen, bei den Anwälten steht aber stehts die Berufshaftpflichtversicherung dahinter.

Nehmen wir jetzt mal an, alle Empfänger der 700-800 Abmahnschreiben haben keine ausreichende Bevollmächtigung dabei ehabt, heißt 800* 650€ Schadenersatzanspruch gegen die Anwälte bzw. deren Versicherung. Und jetzt lässt sich an drei Fingern ausrechnen, was die Versicherung macht.

Das würde U+C das Leben nicht nur etwas erschweren.

Und hat schonmal jemand darüber nachgedacht, dass der Gute Herr D. sich auch des Vorwurfs der Insolvenzverschleppung schuldig machen könnte?
800*650€ Rechnung: das hat er nicht auf seinem Gschäftskonto gehabt und übersteigt das Kapital der GmbH ordentlich..... denn es wäre ja geradezu verwerflich zu denken, dass U+C nur Scheinrechnungen ausstellen. Oder etwas doch?????


----------



## nönönö (22 August 2012)

@ Bienenfreund

Du hast recht, die Berufshaftpflicht ist eine Pflichtversicherung in der Branche, wie ich gerade nachlese!

Wenn ich den von >33000 auf 1 Artikel geschrumpften Onlineshop sehe, krieg ich ´nen Lachkrampf


----------



## toll (22 August 2012)

Aber zahlt eine Versicherung bei grob fahrlässigem Verhalten?


----------



## nönönö (22 August 2012)

Allerdings fehlten in der ursprünglichen und auch jetzigen Form bzw. aufgrund des Angebotes des Shops andere Pflichtangaben, die ganz eindeutig abmahnfähig sind! Die Fehler sind dokumentiert!


----------



## toll (22 August 2012)

Ein paar mehr Artikel sind es jetzt wieder:

http://kvr-onlineshop.de/product.php?id_product=2
oder besser
http://www.amazon.de/Golf-Geschenk-Set-Bag/dp/B00716MGI0


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (22 August 2012)

Durch die 30 Euro Versandkosten beim D. ist das bei Amazon am Ende günstiger.


----------



## Teleton (22 August 2012)

> Nehmen wir jetzt mal an, alle Empfänger der 700-800 Abmahnschreiben haben keine ausreichende Bevollmächtigung dabei ehabt, heißt 800* 650€ Schadenersatzanspruch gegen die Anwälte bzw. deren Versicherung.


Weshalb soll das Beifügen einer Vollmacht zwingend erforderlich sein bzw wieso soll das Fehlen zu einem Kostenerstattungsanspruch gegen den Anwalt führen?


----------



## groo73 (22 August 2012)

Ich denke, daß die wichtigste Voraussetzung für einen Anspruch auf eigene Kostenerstattung (Anwaltskosten) der Beweis ist, daß der KVR-Onlineshop nur zu dem einzigen Zweck eingerichtet wurde, um als Referenzshop zu allen Abgemahnten zur Verfügung zu stehen. Daher auch die ganzen Artikel, die kein normaler Shop in dieser Vielfältigkeit anbietet. Immer mindestens einen Artikel im Sortiment zu haben, den in dieser oder ähnlicher Form auch ein anderer Shop anbietet, gibt erst die Möglichkeit zur Abmahnung, daher 33000 Artikel....wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, darf nur aus wettbewerbsrechtlichen Gründen abgemahnt werden, sofern sich der Abmahner durch irgendetwas in dem Shop des "Wettbewerbers" benachteiligt fühlt. Also z.B. eine Formulierung in den AGB. Daher muss den U+C Kollegen auch eine Vollmacht vorliegen, da sie selber kein begründetes Interesse an einer Abmahnung aus wettbewerbsrechtlichen Gründen darlegen könnten.

Verrücktes Rechtssystem, aber wenn zwei mit bösen Absichten Hand in Hand gehen, lässt sich das sehr leicht ausnutzen wie man sieht.


----------



## groo73 (22 August 2012)

Jetzt kostet der Versand "nur" noch 20 €....was zum Henker machen die denn da???? Und was sollen diese lächerlichen Golfsportartikel?
Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## toll (22 August 2012)

groo73 schrieb:


> Jetzt kostet der Versand "nur" noch 20 €....was zum Henker machen die denn da???? Und was sollen diese lächerlichen Golfsportartikel?
> Fragen über Fragen...


 
Die brauchen Bestellungen. Die Konkurrenz ist günstiger


----------



## groo73 (22 August 2012)

Jetzt sinds plötzlich 9 €


----------



## nönönö (22 August 2012)

Sehr interessantes Urteil!:

http://www.shopbetreiber-blog.de/2005/05/03/olg-jena-kleinstunternehmen-uu-nicht-abmahnbefugt/


----------



## nönönö (22 August 2012)

Alles wieder weg! Er scheint langsam festzustellen, dass er sich mit dieser Form der Massenabmahnung wohl auf ein Gebiet begeben hat, von dem er faktisch keine Ahnung hat!

Meine Bitte an alle: Alles was rechtlich fragwürdig erscheint per Screen festhalten!Die Halbwertzeit der Angebote beschleunigt sich offenbar


----------



## groo73 (22 August 2012)

Wer weiß, vielleicht liest der gute Mann ja sogar in diesem Forum :-D


----------



## nönönö (22 August 2012)

nönönö schrieb:


> Nach Rücksprache mit Herrn RA Schupp wollte ich das klarstellen, bevor der FALSCHE Eindruck ensteht, man bräuchte nichts angeben und sei damit auf der sicheren Seite. Angaben zu Vertragsschluss etc. müssen sehr wohl vorhanden sein, nur nicht zwingend in einem Punkt der namentlich AGB heißt.


 
Noch ein Link dazu, der sinngemäß das wiedergibt, was ich meine:
http://www.agb-erstellen.eu/agb-rechtsanwalt-potsdam-notwenig-muss-agb-sein

Bestimmt Angaben sind zwingend notwendig, aber eben nicht zwingend in einem Punkt namens AGB


----------



## nönönö (22 August 2012)

groo73 schrieb:


> Wer weiß, vielleicht liest der gute Mann ja sogar in diesem Forum :-D


 
Hilft auch nicht, die Fehler sind dokumentiert! Auch bei Amazon fehlten Angaben, was eindeutig abmahnfähig ist! Ich habe mehrere RA, die aktiv damit befasst sind darauf aufmerksam gemacht, da es nicht unbedingt sofort offensichtlich war!


----------



## Kanapp (22 August 2012)

Bienenfreund schrieb:


> mein Anwalt hat U+C gerade die Erwiederung gefaxt; mangels ordnungsgemäßer Bevollmächtigung (§174BGB) will ich nun von U+C 651€ zzg. meiner Reisekosten zum Anwalt und Verdienstausfall.
> Anfang September geht's dann ins Inkasso mit den "Collegen" ....))
> 
> .....



So ein Quatsch. Hat der BGH längst entschieden.

http://www.jurpc.de/rechtspr/20100186.htm

Sind hier im Forum nicht genügend Anwälte genannt, die sich mit dem Thema auskennen und die Dein Anwalt hätte fragen können?


----------



## groo73 (22 August 2012)

nönönö schrieb:


> Hilft auch nicht, die Fehler sind dokumentiert! Auch bei Amazon fehlten Angaben, was eindeutig abmahnfähig ist! Ich habe mehrere RA, die aktiv damit befasst sind darauf aufmerksam gemacht, da es nicht unbedingt sofort offensichtlich war!


 
Aber mal ganz blöd gefragt: wenn da bestimmte Dinge eindeutig abmahnfähig waren/sind und man sich durch so eine Abmahnung mal eben ein ordentliches Zubrot verdienen kann, warum geht der so ein Risiko ein? Zudem ist er doch durch eine Anwaltskanzlei vertreten, die sich auskennen und ihn darauf aufmerksam hätte machen müssen, daß seine AGBs, etc. wasserdicht sein müssten? Kann ein einzelner Mensch wirklich dermaßen dumm sein?  Oder weiß er, daß ihm nichts passieren kann?


----------



## toll (22 August 2012)

Wurde in irgendeiner Abmahnung eigentlich die Shopadressen der Gegenseite genannt. Alles konzentriert sich auf kvr-o..., eventuell....?


----------



## groo73 (22 August 2012)

"Unsere Mandantschaft bietet unter www.kvr-onlineshop.de Produkte der Kategorie ... an." So stehts in der Abmahnung an mich


----------



## nönönö (22 August 2012)

groo73 schrieb:


> Aber mal ganz blöd gefragt: wenn da bestimmte Dinge eindeutig abmahnfähig waren/sind und man sich durch so eine Abmahnung mal eben ein ordentliches Zubrot verdienen kann, warum geht der so ein Risiko ein? Zudem ist er doch durch eine Anwaltskanzlei vertreten, die sich auskennen und ihn darauf aufmerksam hätte machen müssen, daß seine AGBs, etc. wasserdicht sein müssten? Kann ein einzelner Mensch wirklich dermaßen dumm sein? Oder weiß er, daß ihm nichts passieren kann?


 
Nun ja, wenn man sich mit massenweisen Urhebberrechts und Abofallenabmahnungen auskennt, bedeutet das ja nicht, dass man sich auch im Wettbewerbsrecht gut oder auch nur ausreichend auskennt. "Schuster bleib bei Deinen Leisten"...

Jedenfalls haben die derart grobe Fehler und sich damit so offensichtlich angreifbar gemacht, dass man wirklich nur staunen kann, wie solche Leute jemals zu akademischen Weihen gekomen sind.


----------



## nönönö (22 August 2012)

toll schrieb:


> Wurde in irgendeiner Abmahnung eigentlich die Shopadressen der Gegenseite genannt. Alles konzentriert sich auf kvr-o..., eventuell....?


 
Verstehe die Frage nicht, das steht doch offenbar in jeder Abmahnung, das ist doch die BAsis der ganzen Geschichte!?


----------



## Simmi (22 August 2012)

In meiner 1. stand auch noch "www.kvr-onlineshop.de", in meiner 2. dann nur noch "bietet über das Internet...", ich warte nun auf die 3.


----------



## toll (22 August 2012)

groo73 schrieb:


> "Unsere Mandantschaft bietet unter www.kvr-onlineshop.de Produkte der Kategorie ... an." So stehts in der Abmahnung an mich


 
Okay, bei mir steht nämlich nur "...bietet über das Internet Produkte der Kategorie..." an.


----------



## toll (22 August 2012)

nönönö schrieb:


> Verstehe die Frage nicht, das steht doch offenbar in jeder Abmahnung, das ist doch die BAsis der ganzen Geschichte!?


 
Nö, so ist das nämlich nicht. Offensichtlich muss man nicht den Reiter benennen oder ist es hier das Ross?


----------



## nönönö (22 August 2012)

Simmi schrieb:


> In meiner 1. stand auch noch "www.kvr-onlineshop.de", in meiner 2. dann nur noch "bietet über das Internet...", ich warte nun auf die 3.


 
Ok, dann war das wohl die zweite Runde, als der Shop dicht war. Wird ja immer besser!  Keinen Shop, aber abmahnen, die müssen sich für sehr schlau und alle anderen inkl. Justiz für sehr doof halten


----------



## toll (22 August 2012)

Oder das dicke Ende kommt noch von anderer Seite


----------



## groo73 (22 August 2012)

nönönö schrieb:


> Nun ja, wenn man sich mit massenweisen Urhebberrechts und Abofallenabmahnungen auskennt, bedeutet das ja nicht, dass man sich auch im Wettbewerbsrecht gut oder auch nur ausreichend auskennt. "Schuster bleib bei Deinen Leisten"...
> 
> Jedenfalls haben die derart grobe Fehler und sich damit so offensichtlich angreifbar gemacht, dass man wirklich nur staunen kann, wie solche Leute jemals zu akademischen Weihen gekomen sind.


 
Na dann kann ich nur sagen: Attacke!!!! Zumindest sollten das diejenigen sagen, die Beweise sammeln konnten.


----------



## nönönö (22 August 2012)

Was den von mir konkret gemeinten Verstoß angeht, bin ich nicht abmahnbefugt, da kein Wettbewerber. Aber ich habe es wie gesagt an verschiedene RA weitergeleitet, die entsprechende Mandanten haben, die von U+C/ KVR abgemahnt wurden und sich der Sache gerne annehmen!


----------



## nönönö (22 August 2012)

toll schrieb:


> Oder das dicke Ende kommt noch von anderer Seite


 
??


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (22 August 2012)

Ich habe vorhin eine Registrierung durchgeführt. Okay Shop wird gerade gefüllt, aber man wird den Eindruck nicht los, dass man gar nicht daran interessiert ist, zu verkaufen und zu liefern bei Lieferfristen von 5 - 7 Tagen, ohne zu kennzeichnen, ob es sich um Arbeits- oder Kalendertage handelt und vor allem Versandkosten in Höhe von 30 Euro bei einem Warengegenwert von 16 Euro. Es werden auch keine Waren mehr von OTTO-Versand angeboten, sondern irgendwelche Teile, die sowieso in Deutschland nur schwer verkäuflich sind, halt irgendwo zusammengeklaubt, um irgend etwas darstellen zu können. Das ist aber nur das eine. Wenn sie keine den Abmahnsummen adäquate Umsätze vorweisen können, dann ist mindestens der Beweis für den Rechtsmißbrauch gegeben. Die  bisherigen Umsätze des KVR-onlineshops dürften sich in etwa bei 0 Euro bewegen. Bei ca. 1000 Abmahnungen reden wir schon von 650.000 Euro. Da kriegst selbst ein nur mittelmäßig talentierter Kopfrechner das Resultat hin.


----------



## nönönö (22 August 2012)

Wer einen Shop mit Spielzeug oder Elektronikartikeln führt und ihn abmahnen möchte, kann sich gerne bei mir melden!


----------



## toll (22 August 2012)

Wie kann man denn hier private Nachrichten senden?


----------



## nönönö (22 August 2012)

Auf Namen klicken und "Unterhaltung beginnen"


----------



## nönönö (22 August 2012)

Muss das Angebot  aber zurücknehmen, ich habe gerade Kontakt mit einem RA, der genau in diesem Punkt vorgehen will und es wäre kontraproduktiv, da jetzt Öffentlichkeit zu erzeugen...


----------



## toll (22 August 2012)

Gibt es hier eigentlich Shop-Betreiber, die der Gegnerseite ohne anwaltliche Hilfe geantwortet haben?


----------



## nönönö (22 August 2012)

ja, ich


----------



## Schelm (22 August 2012)

Ich glaube die haben so nen Zufalsgenerator, was die Kategorien und Produkte betrifft. - Jetzt baben die auch noch das Template gefetzt 

Kann man eine Betrugsanzeige auch bei der Polizei abgeben oder muss man da zur Staatsanwaltschaft?


----------



## Schelm (22 August 2012)

@ nönö haste schon ne Reaktion?


----------



## Bienenfreund (22 August 2012)

Kanapp schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch. Hat der BGH längst entschieden.
> 
> http://www.jurpc.de/rechtspr/20100186.htm
> 
> Sind hier im Forum nicht genügend Anwälte genannt, die sich mit dem Thema auskennen und die Dein Anwalt hätte fragen können?


 

Hi,

wenn es eine "normale" Abmahnung wäre, sicher...

Aber wir reden ja hier über Rechtsmißbrauch...
http://www.anwalt24.de/beitraege-ne...arlottenburg-urt-v-13-11-2009-az-238-c-171-09

Insofern können sich dann U+C mit dem von mir gewählten Gericht auseinandersetzen und versuchen nachzuweisen, dass sie nicht rechtsmißbräuchlich handelten. Ist für mich kostenfrei bei diesem Streitwert, also kein Risiko. Also immer raufhauen.

Ob ich als einziger keine ordentliche Vollmacht hatte, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Es lag ein Vollmachtsausdruck mit bei, allerdings ohne Datum und Unterschrift. Für mich sieht es derzeit so aus, dass der arme Herr D. Opfer von einem (möglicherweise) Fehler von U+C war. Kann ja mal passieren, und da KVR ja auch keine Artikel im Bereich Garten hat, liegt auch keine Abmahnung vor, sprich es greift wieder §174 BGB.


----------



## Bienenfreund (22 August 2012)

Hi,

jetzt wird das Design richtig edel....  ich habe zwar keine Artiekl im Warenkorb, aber dafür werden gleich wieder 30€ Kosten für P+V angezeigt


----------



## nönönö (22 August 2012)

Schelm schrieb:


> Ich glaube die haben so nen Zufalsgenerator, was die Kategorien und Produkte betrifft. - Jetzt baben die auch noch das Template gefetzt
> 
> Kann man eine Betrugsanzeige auch bei der Polizei abgeben oder muss man da zur Staatsanwaltschaft?


 
Kann man! Am sinnvollsten wäre aber in der Tat die Staatsanwaltschaft Landshut, da die im Bilde sind und es so am schnellsten laufen dürfte. D. ist dort gut bekannt!


----------



## nönönö (22 August 2012)

Schelm schrieb:


> @ nönö haste schon ne Reaktion?


 
Nein, die erwarte ich auch nicht, denn ich habe keine Fragen offen gelassen!


----------



## nönönö (22 August 2012)

Bienenfreund schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wenn es eine "normale" Abmahnung wäre, sicher...
> 
> ...


 

Die unvollständige Vollmacht wird nicht die Regel sein.

Und für das was Du ansprichst ist nicht §174 BGB relevant sondern § 2 Abs. 1 Nr. 3 UWG
"3. "Mitbewerber" jeder Unternehmer, der mit einem oder mehreren Unternehmern als Anbieter oder Nachfrager von Waren oder Dienstleistungen in einem konkreten Wettbewerbsverhältnis steht;"


----------



## Bienenfreund (22 August 2012)

nönönö schrieb:


> Die unvollständige Vollmacht wird nicht die Regel sein.
> 
> Und für das was Du ansprichst ist nicht §174 BGB relevant sondern § 2 Abs. 1 Nr. 3 UWG
> "3. "Mitbewerber" jeder Unternehmer, der mit einem oder mehreren Unternehmern als Anbieter oder Nachfrager von Waren oder Dienstleistungen in einem konkreten Wettbewerbsverhältnis steht;"


 
Das soll ja hier auch kein Wttstreit werden, wer das größte juristische "Halbwissen" hier hat. Ich gehe darauf, dass U+C keine Vollmacht hatten und da sie kein Wettbewerber von mir sind...
Den Rest (und die exakte juristische Bewertung) kann dann das Inkassobüro herausfinden.


----------



## BenTigger (22 August 2012)

nönönö schrieb:


> Wer einen Shop mit Spielzeug oder Elektronikartikeln führt und ihn abmahnen möchte, kann sich gerne bei mir melden!


Nur mal so als Nichtkaufmann gefragt:
Ich verkaufe Kleidung. Ist es mir dann verboten, auch Spielzeug zu verkaufen? Sprich, muss ich meine Handelsware anmelden und darf nur die Anbieten oder kann ich mein Angebot jederzeit erweitern?

Sprich ich kaufe mir ein Spielzeug, biete es an und bin nun Abmahnberechtigt?


----------



## schokoladenhai (22 August 2012)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Sprich ich kaufe mir ein Spielzeug, biete es an und bin nun Abmahnberechtigt?


 
Nur mal so mit juristischem Halbwissen geantwortet:
Es reicht die Absicht, gleiche Handelsware verkaufen zu wollen.


----------



## dvill (22 August 2012)

Jetzt kommen die Schnäppchenpreise, z.B.

http://kvr-onlineshop.de/category.php?id_category=774

http://www.easy-topshop.de/golfsport-und-geschenkeartikel-c37430480


----------



## nönönö (22 August 2012)

schokoladenhai schrieb:


> Nur mal so mit juristischem Halbwissen geantwortet:
> Es reicht die Absicht, gleiche Handelsware verkaufen zu wollen.


 
Das ist 100% falsch! Es reicht nicht mal, einen Online-Shop zu haben, in dem die Artikel angeboten werden, wenn man sie nicht wirklich auch liefern will/ kann ! Mit der einfachen Absicht evtl. Waren verkaufen zu wollen wird bei weitem noch keine Wettbewerbssituation konstituiert. Nach Deiner Ansicht könnte jeder jeden abmahnen, der ein Absicht zu haben vorgibt (da diese nicht objektiv zu überprüfen ist). Dem ist nicht so, es muss eine konkrete Wettbewerbssituation vorliegen.

Nochmal ein Urteil:
http://www.shopbetreiber-blog.de/2005/05/03/olg-jena-kleinstunternehmen-uu-nicht-abmahnbefugt/


----------



## nönönö (22 August 2012)

Bienenfreund schrieb:


> Das soll ja hier auch kein Wttstreit werden, wer das größte juristische "Halbwissen" hier hat. Ich gehe darauf, dass U+C keine Vollmacht hatten und da sie kein Wettbewerber von mir sind...
> Den Rest (und die exakte juristische Bewertung) kann dann das Inkassobüro herausfinden.


 
Und durch diese Kombination hast Du vermutlich schon einen Fehler begangen, weil Du einerseits die Vollmacht rügst, andererseits aber eine Rechtfertigung hinzufügst. Das widerspricht der geforderten Unverzüglichkeit.

http://www.channelpartner.de/knowledgecenter/recht/wettbewerb/273348/

Aufgabe des Inkassobüros ist auch vieles, aber ganz sicher nicht die juristische Bewertung - die müssen noch nicht einmal die Rechtmäßigkeit einer Forderung prüfen. Im übrigen ein Urteil, dass F. D. gerade erst in Berlin erstritten hat (und das ich auch durchaus nachvollziehen kann).
http://www.berlin.de/sen/justiz/gerichte/vg/presse/archiv/20110825.1605.356247.html


----------



## nönönö (22 August 2012)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Nur mal so als Nichtkaufmann gefragt:
> Ich verkaufe Kleidung. Ist es mir dann verboten, auch Spielzeug zu verkaufen? Sprich, muss ich meine Handelsware anmelden und darf nur die Anbieten oder kann ich mein Angebot jederzeit erweitern?
> 
> Sprich ich kaufe mir ein Spielzeug, biete es an und bin nun Abmahnberechtigt?


 
Ich denke, das wird eher eine Frage dessen sein, was Dein Gewerbeschein hergibt...


----------



## Reducal (22 August 2012)

dvill schrieb:


> Jetzt kommen die Schnäppchenpreise, z.B.
> 
> 
> > http://kvr-onlineshop.de/category.php?id_category=774


9 € Versandkosten für ein Geschenkset mit nicht mal der Größe eines Schuhkarton - so richtig zeitgemäß, wer will da nicht bestellen?

Merkt ihr eigentlich, wie sehr sich der Protagonist über vieles was hier und in anderen Foren geschrieben wird, lustig machen könnte? Schade, dass er sich hier sicher nie zu Wort melden würde, auch wenn er wollte.


----------



## Monster900 (22 August 2012)

Hallo Ihr lieben,

ich bin absoluter laie was Gesetzliche Dinge angeht. Deshalb meine Frage: Ist eigentlich keine Sammelklage möglich?


----------



## Reducal (22 August 2012)

Monster900 schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich keine Sammelklage möglich?


Nein, in Deutschland gibt es das nicht, hier kämpft jeder für sich selbst!


----------



## Monster900 (22 August 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Nein, in Deutschland gibt es das nicht, hier kämpft jeder für sich selbst!


Nicht möglich, oder nicht machbar?


----------



## nönönö (22 August 2012)

Da gibt´s jetzt dieses "Internet" von dem jetzt alle reden 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sammelklage


----------



## Monster900 (22 August 2012)

Ja, leider...danke


----------



## nönönö (22 August 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> 9 € Versandkosten für ein Geschenkset mit nicht mal der Größe eines Schuhkarton - so richtig zeitgemäß, wer will da nicht bestellen?
> 
> Merkt ihr eigentlich, wie sehr sich der Protagonist über vieles was hier und in anderen Foren geschrieben wird, lustig machen könnte? Schade, dass er sich hier sicher nie zu Wort melden würde, auch wenn er wollte.


 
Hm, wir machen uns eigentlich eher über IHN lustig  Wie lange er das ggf. selbst lustig findet, bleibt ja abzuwarten. Angesichts der hin- und herruderei im Shop sieht er jedenfalls grad nicht sehr souverän aus


----------



## Monster900 (22 August 2012)

Scheint ziemlich verzweifelt zu sein der gute.


----------



## Schelm (22 August 2012)

Das mit den Golfsportartikeln machen die sicherlich nur, um die arme Socke, abzumahnen. - Die machen noch nicht mal vor Kleinunternehmern halt.

Ich denke, ich erstatte hier die Anzeige wegen Betruges. - Wenn das hier vor meiner Haustüre verhandelt wird entstehen diesen Abzockern wenigstens Kosten.


----------



## dvill (22 August 2012)

Sein Shop steht derzeit im Wettbewerb mit der Augsburger Puppenkiste.


----------



## Schelm (22 August 2012)

Neee, oder?


----------



## Dickerhals (22 August 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> 9 € Versandkosten für ein Geschenkset mit nicht mal der Größe eines Schuhkarton - so richtig zeitgemäß, wer will da nicht bestellen?
> 
> Merkt ihr eigentlich, wie sehr sich der Protagonist über vieles was hier und in anderen Foren geschrieben wird, lustig machen könnte? Schade, dass er sich hier sicher nie zu Wort melden würde, auch wenn er wollte.


 
Logischerweise lernt er mit unseren Aussagen mit und versucht seine Taktik anzupassen!


----------



## nönönö (22 August 2012)

dvill schrieb:


> Sein Shop steht derzeit im Wettbewerb mit der Augsburger Puppenkiste.


 "Raus aus meiner Mupfel! Das ist meine Mupfel!" Qualitativ entspricht das durchaus dem gebotenen Stil


----------



## Schelm (22 August 2012)

Jup

Zitat: "
*Was immer wir für Sie tun können - wir tun es gerne!*

*Herzlich Willkommen bei KVR. Stöbern Sie nach Lust und Laune!*

Wir haben es uns zum Ziel gesetzt, Ihnen ein einzigartiges Einkaufserlebnis zu bereiten. Das ist angesichts der Vielzahl von Einkaufsmöglichkeiten im Internet sicher ein hohes Ziel. Daher setzen wir auf konsequente Kundenorientierung - sollten Sie also Fragen haben, so zögern Sie nicht uns anzusprechen. Wir helfen Ihnen weiter - bis Sie zufrieden sind!"


----------



## Dickerhals (22 August 2012)

Schelm schrieb:


> Jup
> 
> Zitat: "
> *Was immer wir für Sie tun können - wir tun es gerne!*
> ...


 ......jetzt noch ein Bild und ab zu Facebook!


----------



## Schelm (22 August 2012)

Ich will auch mal in die Mupfel! Ich find die aber ned. Is die schon ausverkauft?


----------



## nönönö (22 August 2012)

Dickerhals schrieb:


> Logischerweise lernt er mit unseren Aussagen mit und versucht seine Taktik anzupassen!


 
Tja, die Taktik ist aber schon soweit in die Hose gegangen, dass da gar nichts mehr zu retten sein wird. Die bisherigen Abmahnungen waren für die Tonne, weil eben nie eine Wettbewerbssituation bestanden haben dürfte. Ich betrachte das als kostenlose Überprüfung bestehender AGB auf Rechtssicherheit, auf die jetzt jeder reagieren kann, indem er seine AGB ggf. anpasst. Seien wir doch mal dankbar für diesen Service, wird ihn ja eine Menge Geld kosten! 

Und wenn er weiter machen möchte, muss er es mal ein paar Monate mit seriöser Arbeit versuchen und einen funktionierenden Shop mit Lieferfähigkeit betreiben etc. Ob er dazu in der Lage ist, darf angesichts der bisherigen volkswirtschaftlich doch eher bedingt produktiven Tätigkeiten wohl massiv bezweifelt werden.


----------



## Dickerhals (22 August 2012)

Monster900 schrieb:


> Nicht möglich, oder nicht machbar?


 ....in DE nicht machbar. Alles wird von USA abgekupfert und nachgemacht. Das leider nicht.


----------



## Schelm (22 August 2012)

Die Überprüfung meiner AGB kostet mich 250 Üros netto + die Erstellung einer Abmahnsicheren AGB mit einer Flatrate, die monatliche Kosten verursacht.


----------



## nönönö (22 August 2012)

Schelm schrieb:


> Die Überprüfung meiner AGB kostet mich 250 Üros netto + die Erstellung einer Abmahnsicheren AGB mit einer Flatrate, die monatliche Kosten verursacht.


 
Im Zweifel der beste Weg. Aber das zeigt auch, wie kleinen potentiellen Existenzgründern durch diesen Wahnsinn schon der Mut genommen werden kann, bevor Sie eine Idee überhaupt zuende gedacht haben. Da könnte die Politik auch mal drüber nachdenken, wie hoch die Opportunitätskosten für die Volkswirtschaft durch diesen Irrsinn sind.

Bei der Vorleistung die man erbringen muss, um solchen Abzockern zu entgehen, geht doch vielen schon die Puste aus, bzw. sie verlieren die Lust!


----------



## Schelm (22 August 2012)

Jo, deshalb geht es ja auch nicht so richtig aufwärts bei uns. Ein seriöser Unternehmer wird alles unternehmen, um seine Kunden zufriedenzustellen.
Das schlimmste, was passieren kann, ist wenn man in irgendwelchen Foren zerissen wird. - Dann kann man seinen Laden dicht machen.

Ich würde mich nicht wundern, wenn unser "Freund" demnächst den Namen seiner Lebensgefährtin übernimmt, denn sein Name ist bereits
sowas von verbrannt, dass der nie mehr einen Fuß auf die Erde bekommt.


----------



## Dickerhals (22 August 2012)

...UPDATE BERSCHWERDE gegen U+C...

gemäß BRAO
----------------------------------
*§ 43 Allgemeine Berufspflicht*
*Der Rechtsanwalt hat seinen Beruf gewissenhaft auszuüben. Er hat sich innerhalb und außerhalb*
*des Berufes der Achtung und des Vertrauens, welche die Stellung des Rechtsanwalts*
*erfordert, würdig zu erweisen.*
§ 43 a Grundpflichten des Rechtsanwalts
(1) Der Rechtsanwalt darf keine Bindungen eingehen, die seine berufliche Unabhängigkeit
gefährden.
(2) Der Rechtsanwalt ist zur Verschwiegenheit verpflichtet. Diese Pflicht bezieht sich
auf alles, was ihm in Ausübung seines Berufes bekanntgeworden ist. Dies gilt nicht für
Tatsachen, die offenkundig sind oder ihrer Bedeutung nach keiner Geheimhaltung bedürfen.
_*(3) Der Rechtsanwalt darf sich bei seiner Berufsausübung nicht unsachlich verhalten.*_
_*Unsachlich ist insbesondere ein Verhalten, bei dem es sich um die bewußte Verbreitung von*_
_*Unwahrheiten oder solche herabsetzenden Äußerungen handelt, zu denen andere Beteiligte*_
_*oder der Verfahrensverlauf keinen Anlaß gegeben haben*_.

Mit Begründung der markierten Punkte, wurde bei der Anwaltskammer Berlin Beschwerde gegen die GF´s U+C eingelegt. Erklärung nur kurz: Bitte prüfe jeder Abegmahnter *den Punkt 1 seine Abmahnung* und *seiner eigenen Tätigkeit*. Welcher Geschäftszweig wurde deklariert.....ERGO....Lügen und Unwahrheiten verbreiten. § 43 a (3)

2. Beschwerden sind nur möglich, NACH EINIGUNGSVERSUCHEN mit dem RA....dies laut Anwaltskammer. Also Richtigstellung innerhalb 24 H verlangen. In unserem Falle nicht reagiert.
Einigung nicht erfolgreich. Demach Beschwerde offiziell möglich.

Beschwerde wurde eingereicht wegen:

Beihilfe zum vorsetzlichen Betrug über Mandanten....Ungewissenhafte Ausübung der Tätigeit gemäß § 43 BRAO

warum....??

....UNSERE MEINUNG NACH = miserable, ungenügende NICHT GEPRÜFTE juristische Aussagen und Verbreitung von Umwahrheiten und bewußter Falschbeschuldigungen.

An alle U+C Mitleser.....Sie hätten unser Angebot annehmen sollen.
---------------------------------------------------------------


Alles Geschriebene und Recherschierte ist = Nur unsere Meinung. Unverbindlich. Es kann sich jeder sein eigene Meinung daraus bilden.


----------



## Dickerhals (22 August 2012)

Schelm schrieb:


> Die Überprüfung meiner AGB kostet mich 250 Üros netto + die Erstellung einer Abmahnsicheren AGB mit einer Flatrate, die monatliche Kosten verursacht.


 
Die AGB´s kannst Du jeden Monat anpassen und trotzdem findet ein anderer Anwalt das Korn zum schießen! Das Problem sind die Rahmenbedingungen in unserem Staat. Es ist vergebliche Liebesmüh! Wir sind seit 1999 online und seit 2003 wurde das IT Recht zum Kostenknaller in der RA - Branche!


----------



## nönönö (22 August 2012)

Mal ausserhalb der Abzockerbranche, wie wir sie kennen: Im Grunde ist für mich jeder Abmahner ein unseriöser Unternehmer, der es nach Kenntnisnahme eines für ihn fragwürdigen Sachverhaltes nicht vor weiteren Schritten zuerst mit einer einfachen Email versucht. Die muss noch nicht einmal konkret sein (da Zeit Geld ist), sondern einfach drauf hinweisen, dass man grob in xyz ein Problem sieht, gegen das man nach Ablauf von x Wochen vorzugehen gedenkt. DAS ist ehrbares Geschäftsgebaren! Sofern es einem um die Sache geht, ist das in fast allen Fällen damit erledigt, ergo ist alles weitere unnötig!


----------



## Schelm (22 August 2012)

jup, wir schaffen und ander verdienen kräftig mit. Selbständige sind halt auch Melkkühe der Nation.


----------



## Dickerhals (22 August 2012)

nönönö schrieb:


> Mal ausserhalb der Abzockerbranche, wie wir sie kennen: Im Grunde ist für mich jeder Abmahner ein unseriöser Unternehmer, der es nach Kenntnisnahme eines für ihn fragwürdigen Sachverhaltes nicht vor weiteren Schritten zuerst mit einer einfachen Email versucht. Die muss noch nicht einmal konkret sein (da Zeit Geld ist), sondern einfach drauf hinweisen, dass man grob in xyz ein Problem sieht, gegen das man nach Ablauf von x Wochen vorzugehen gedenkt. DAS ist ehrbares Geschäftsgebaren! Sofern es einem um die Sache geht, ist das in fast allen Fällen damit erledigt, ergo ist alles weitere unnötig!


 
Die Zeiten des "Ehrbaren Geschäftsgebaren" sind leider vorbei. Ich ging bis jetzt immer von meinem Grundsatz: " Leben und leben lassen" aus! Ich hoffe für die Zukunft meine Energie in mein Geschäft stecken zu dürfen und mich nicht mit solchen arrogantem Abschaum rumärgern zu müssen!


----------



## Schelm (22 August 2012)

@nönönö

Letzte Woche hat mich ein Mitbewerber mit dem Hinweis "wir sind ein fairer Mitbewerber" angeschrieben. Es ging um
die Formulierung " Baugleich mit". Nach dem freundlichen Hinweis, dass ihm das nicht passt, haben wir das sofort entfernt.

So läuft das unter seriösen Mitbewerbern. - Diese ganze Rechtskacke, die sich immer mehr aufbläht, wird doch nur von solchen
Menschen, wie Herr D verursacht. - Und wir müssen es letzlich alle aubaden, bzw. damit klarkommen, dass alles immer komplizierter
wird und man keine Homepage mehr ohne rechtsanwaltliche Beratung betreiben kann.


----------



## Dickerhals (22 August 2012)

...genau so muss das laufen. Allen Anderen geht es nur um das zu erlösende Abmahngeld mit RA : 2.

In der BRAO = übrigens = Bundesrechtsanwaltsordung steht auch, daß ein RA keinem Gewerbe nachgeht.... HAHAHAHA

Also eine Rechtsanwaltsgesellschaft mbH ist kein Gewerbe....

Wie pervers ist doch die Welt. Der Staat unternimmt erst etwas, wenn so ein Multianmahner incl. RA- Beihilfe Mensch, mit eingeschlagenen Schädel irgendwo gefunden werden. Es ist nicht nachvollziehbar, wie in einem so überreglementiertem Staat wie DE, derartige Praktiken überhaupt möglich sind.


----------



## nönönö (22 August 2012)

Dickerhals schrieb:


> Die Zeiten des "Ehrbaren Geschäftsgebaren" sind leider vorbei. Ich ging bis jetzt immer von meinem Grundsatz: " Leben und leben lassen" aus! Ich hoffe für die Zukunft meine Energie in mein Geschäft stecken zu dürfen und mich nicht mit solchen arrogantem Abschaum rumärgern zu müssen!


 
Ganz so schwarz sehe ich da nicht, ich verhalte mich so und habe es auch oft genug mit anderen Geschäftspartnern und Wettbewerbern so erlebt (zum Beispiel Hinweise auf neue Urteile etc.). Jene, denen es um die Sache selbst geht, verhalten sich in aller Regel auch so, wie es der Anstand gebietet.

Letzlich spielt das UWG in dieser Form (ohne klare Regeln z.B. für eine vorgeschriebene kostenfreie Vorabfrist vor kostenpflichtigen Maßnahmen, was zumutbar ist, wenn man nur eine Standardemail verschicken muss!)). nur den Abzockern in die Hände. Faktisch ist es doch so, dass 99% aller Verbraucher sich die AGB überhaupt nicht ansehen! Das bedeutet im Umkehrschluss: "Falsche" AGB können zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufs auch keinen Wettbewerbsvorteil oder Nachteil begründen, weil sie gar nicht als Unterscheidungsmerkmal zur Kenntnis genommen werden! Der Rest liest die dann auch erst, wenn es mal Streß gibt oder dieser droht. Gibt es den, verhalten sich die meisten Shopbetreiber dann ja auch völlig gesetzeskonform oder sogar kulant. Somit bleibt vielleicht 1 Promille, wo es dann am Ende wirklich auf die AGB ankommt. Und davon sind wiederum die meisten Fälle mit Hinweis auf die Rechtslage in Sinne des Verbrauchers ebenfalls erledigt.

Letzlich sind die AGB dann am Ende eigentlich nur dazu da, dass sich ernsthafte Konkurrenten gegenseitig an den Karren fahren können und damit die Abzocker etwas zu tun haben. Der eigentliche Verbraucherschutz ist allenfalls noch seltener Nebeneffekt. Nicht falsch verstehen: Die Intuition des UWG ist richtig und wichtig! Nur: Die Probleme die damit geregelt werden sollen, gibt es fast nie und wenn doch, ist es zwischen Verbraucher und Unternehmer fast immer zu regeln. Wenn sich dann 2 streiten wollen, können sie das tun. Diese Fälle werden aber gemessen an der Gesamtzahl aller Kaufverträge dermassen verschwindend gering sein, dass man sich fragen muss, ob die Verhätnissmäßigkeit da stimmt. In meinen Augen nicht, jedenfalls braucht kein Verbraucher wirklich das Abmahnwesen in der bestehenden Form. Wenn etwas nicht korrekt läuft, ist das im BGB klar geregelt und er kann es durchsetzen - und das müsste er bei einem uneinsichtigen Shopbetreiber so oder so tun. Das wird die absolute Ausnahme sein, denn kaum ein Shopbetreiber hat unrechtmäßige AGB aus Vorsatz im Web sondern nur, weil es für den Normalsterblichen kaum noch machbar ist, rechtssichere AGB zu formulieren. HAt er es geschaft, sind die nach gefühletn 3 Tagen schon wieder obsolet.Wenn hingegen einen Wettbewerber etwas stört, kann er es in der Praxis mit einer Email regeln, sofern es berechtigt ist, wir reden ja ausdrücklich vom ONLINEhandel, somit dürfte jeder Shopbetreiber leicht erreichbar sein! Das der Gesetzgeber diesen "kurzen Dienstweg" nicht zwingend vorschreibt, was der leichteste Weg wäre, um Mißbrauch zu unterbinden, zeugt von Inkompetenz, Ignoranz und fehlendem Wissen über die Praxis am realen Markt! Es gibt einfache Regeln, die auf der Hand liegen.Man muss sie nur in Recht umsetzen....wollen


----------



## Reducal (22 August 2012)

Schelm schrieb:


> Ich denke, ich erstatte hier die Anzeige wegen Betruges. - Wenn das hier vor meiner Haustüre verhandelt wird entstehen diesen Abzockern wenigstens Kosten.


Was nun, Anzeige wegen Verdacht des Betruges oder zivile Klage? Beim Strafrecht konzentriert sich alles auf den Wohnsitz des Beschuldigten, da entstehen ihm nahezu keine Kosten. Außerdem, viele die sich jetzt zu Wort melden, wissen nichts vom abenteuerlichen Vorleben des polyphemen Unternehmers. Der kennt sich sicher bestens mit derartigen Verfahren aus, denn wenn man den Beschwerden wegen dessen diversen Abofallen glauben kann und auch den gut recherchierbaren Krankenakten hier im Forum (nimimit & Co.) traut, dann gibt es schätzungsweise schon tausende von Anzeigen gegen ihn.

Übrigens, der zuvor erwähnte Rechtsanwalt S. veröffentlicht Listen und er steht auch mit der StA Landshut im Kontakt:


> Die Staatsanwaltschaft Landshut ist jedenfalls über den Fall informiert und prüft derzeit die Sach- und Rechtslage, das Aktenzeichen werden wir hier in Kürze veröffentlichen.


it-recht-deutschland.de/?p=278926


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (22 August 2012)

Einen interessanten Text gibt es übrigens auch hier: damm-legal.de/sind-die-abmahnungen-der-kanzlei-uc-rechtsanwaelte-fuer-kvr-handelsgesellschaft-mbh-rechtsmissbraeuchlich

Dort heißt es:





			
				damm-legal.de schrieb:
			
		

> Sind die Abmahnungen der Kanzlei U+C Rechtsanwälte für KVR Handelsgesellschaft mbH rechtsmissbräuchlich?


weiter wird erklärt, dass man in München (dem anscheinend tatsächlichen Ausführungsort der Problematik) aufrüstet:


			
				damm-legal.de schrieb:
			
		

> Auch die Stellenanzeige einer Firma olivosmedia GmbH, die zufälligerweise - wie die KVR Handelsgesellschaft mbH - in Gammelsdorf ansässig ist, und deus ex machina “_für unseren Münchner Standort (Haidhausen) … zum nächstmöglichen Zeitpunkt etwa 20-30 Juristinnen oder Juristen_” sucht, mit dem “_Aufgabengebiet:_
> 
> 
> _- Recherche von Rechtsverstössen im Internet
> ...


Damm-legal.de kommt zu folgendem Fazit:


> Rechtsmissbräuchlich ist es allerdings, wenn die Abmahntätigkeit des abmahnenden Unternehmens in keiner Relation mehr mit der eigenen Geschäftstätigkeit steht (vgl. OLG Hamm, Urteil vom 28.07.2011, Az. I-4 U 55/11, hier) oder ein Shop mit den Produktabbildungen und -texten eines anderen Onlinehändlers versehen ist, der Webauftritt also ersichtlich nur pro forma geführt wird, um eine Aktivlegitimation für die eigene Abmahntätigkeit zu konstruieren. Es ist also die _Gesamtschau _an Indizien, welche einen Rechtsmissbrauch belegt. Aus unserer Sicht sind weitere Indizien gegeben, die für einen solchen Rechtsmissbrauch sprechen.


Sehr schön geschrieben!


----------



## groo73 (23 August 2012)

Guten Morgen, ich habe den Betreiber des easy-top-shop aus Höflichkeit mal auf die mit seinen identischen Artikel(-bilder) bei KVR aufmerksam gemacht


----------



## Dickerhals (23 August 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Was nun, Anzeige wegen Verdacht des Betruges oder zivile Klage? Beim Strafrecht konzentriert sich alles auf den Wohnsitz des Beschuldigten, da entstehen ihm nahezu keine Kosten. Außerdem, viele die sich jetzt zu Wort melden, wissen nichts vom abenteuerlichen Vorleben des polyphemen Unternehmers. Der kennt sich sicher bestens mit derartigen Verfahren aus, denn wenn man den Beschwerden wegen dessen diversen Abofallen glauben kann und auch den gut recherchierbaren Krankenakten hier im Forum (nimimit & Co.) traut, dann gibt es schätzungsweise schon tausende von Anzeigen gegen ihn.
> 
> Übrigens, der zuvor erwähnte Rechtsanwalt S. veröffentlicht Listen und er steht auch mit der StA Landshut im Kontakt:
> it-recht-deutschland.de/?p=278926


 
STRAFANZEIGE wegen vorsätzlichem Betrug gegen F. D.


----------



## toll (23 August 2012)

Dickerhals schrieb:


> STRAFANZEIGE wegen vorsätzlichem Betrug gegen F. D.


 
Die rechtliche Beurteilung würde ich der Staatsanwaltschaft überlassen. Die Wut bringt niemanden weiter. Da sollte man manchmal die Faust lieber in der Hosentasche belassen.


----------



## nönönö (23 August 2012)

Wer Strafanzeige stellt, sollte das aus naheliegenden Gründen audrücklich nicht nur gegen D./ KVR sondern auch gegen U+C tun!


----------



## nönönö (23 August 2012)

Was ich an vielen Urteilen zum Abmahnwesen nicht nachvollziehen kann: Eine relativ niedrige Strafe wird oft mit der "geringen Schadenssumme im Einzelfall" begründet. Dass das aber in der Summe einen Millionenbetrug ergibt, spielt dann keine Rolle. Das geltende Recht hinkt den realen Möglichkeiten des Computerbetrugs 20 Jahre hinterher!


----------



## Dickerhals (23 August 2012)

toll schrieb:


> Die rechtliche Beurteilung würde ich der Staatsanwaltschaft überlassen. Die Wut bringt niemanden weiter. Da sollte man manchmal die Faust lieber in der Hosentasche belassen.


 
Wenn Du Strafanzeige erstattest, wird das zur Prüfung vorgelegt. Der Staatsanwalt entscheidet, ob die Strafanzeige angenommen wird. Wir sind betroffen und somit sind wir betrogen. Du darft dich gerne zurücklehnen und meditieren!


----------



## Dickerhals (23 August 2012)

nönönö schrieb:


> Wer Strafanzeige stellt, sollte das aus naheliegenden Gründen audrücklich nicht nur gegen D./ KVR sondern auch gegen U+C tun!


 


nönönö schrieb:


> Was ich an vielen Urteilen zum Abmahnwesen nicht nachvollziehen kann: Eine relativ niedrige Strafe wird oft mit der "geringen Schadenssumme im Einzelfall" begründet. Dass das aber in der Summe einen Millionenbetrug ergibt, spielt dann keine Rolle. Das geltende Recht hinkt den realen Möglichkeiten des Computerbetrugs 20 Jahre hinterher!


 
....ist klar! Die Rechtsanwälte sind nicht der Schwanz, sondern der Hund! Die ermöglichen dem Mandanten die Grauzonen auszutesten!

Während hier noch gequatscht wird, sind unsere Sachen schon am Montag raus! 1. Staatsanwaltschaft Betrug F. D. und U+C Kollegen wegen Beihilfe
2. Beschwerde Anwaltskammer mit vorheriger Ankündigung an U+C Kollegen

So.....ich gehe jetzt auch wieder meditieren und schaue was in der Eurozone so passiert!


----------



## toll (23 August 2012)

Dickerhals schrieb:


> Wenn Du Strafanzeige erstattest, wird das zur Prüfung vorgelegt. Der Staatsanwalt entscheidet, ob die Strafanzeige angenommen wird. Wir sind betroffen und somit sind wir betrogen. Du darft dich gerne zurücklehnen und meditieren!


 
Ich denke Betrug wäre es, wenn Du bezahlt hättest. So ist es wohl eher versuchter Betrug. Ich bin aber kein Jurist und daher habe ich nicht das Futter, um hier im Detail diskutieren zu können.


----------



## nönönö (23 August 2012)

groo73 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, ich habe den Betreiber des easy-top-shop aus Höflichkeit mal auf die mit seinen identischen Artikel(-bilder) bei KVR aufmerksam gemacht


 
@ groo73

Ich hab den gewünschten Screenshot gefunden, link per "Unterhaltung" geschickt"


----------



## nönönö (23 August 2012)

toll schrieb:


> Ich denke Betrug wäre es, wenn Du bezahlt hättest. So ist es wohl eher versuchter Betrug. Ich bin aber kein Jurist und daher habe ich nicht das Futter, um hier im Detail diskutieren zu können.


 
Ist doch sch....egal. Wenn Anzeige erstattet wird, kann das formlos geschehen und auch in laienhaftem juristendeutsch, solange erkennbar ist worum es geht. Der Staatsanwaltschaft erlangt mit der Strafanzeige Kenntnis von einer möglichen Straftat und sobald konkrete Anhaltspunkte/ Tatsachen bzgl. einer strabaren Handlung vorliegen, MUSS die Staastanwaltschaft die Ermittlungen aufnehmen Dann geht es seinen Weg. Letzlich wissen wir doch, worum es geht und was Dickerhals meint


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (23 August 2012)

RA Damm, aber auch einige seiner im Wettbewerbsrecht bewanderten Kollegen haben es ordentlich dargestellt. Nicht die Menge der ausgebrachten Abmahnungen ist entscheidend für den Rechtsmißbrauch, sondern die Relation. RA Schupp hat auf seiner Webseite ein Referenzurteil vom LG Koblenz in einem ähnlich gelagerten Fall eingestellt, das an Deutlichkeit nichts zu wünschen übrig lässt. In diesem, an Dreistigkeit kaum noch zu überbietendem Fall kommt ja nicht nur die eigene Abmahnwürdigkeit hinzu, sondern auch noch der Umstand, dass der KVR-Onlineshop Käufe gar nicht abgewickelt hat und über längere Zeit offline war und trotzdem die Abmahnmaschinerie auf Hochtouren lief.

Ich denke, da wird gerade ein Riesenfaß aufgemacht, um sich am Ende mit eingekniffenem Schwanz und blutiger Schnauze von dem "Geschäftsmodell" zu verabschieden.


----------



## Dickerhals (23 August 2012)

toll schrieb:


> Ich denke Betrug wäre es, wenn Du bezahlt hättest. So ist es wohl eher versuchter Betrug. Ich bin aber kein Jurist und daher habe ich nicht das Futter, um hier im Detail diskutieren zu können.


 
Der Ablauf einer Abmahnung ist immer gleich. Wenn Du Dich damit beschäftigst, würdest du das Vorgehen besser verstehen! Du musst kein Jurist sein, aber die meisten suchen sich zur Absicherung einen Solchen mit der 50:50 Chanche! Was meinst Du? Juristen haben alles in Ihrem Kopf? Nein, sie Blättern auch nur in den Präzedenzfällen herum und suchen sich zum Abmahnen die Gerichtsurteile raus, die in jedem Bundeland anders entschieden werden! Die Vorbereitung ist alles und wenn Du einen Onlineshop aufmachst, der keinen Inhalt hat und deren Absicht es ist, andere Abzumahnen vorsätzlich, nicht geschäftlich tätig ist, wie nennst Du das!
Ich versuche es mal anders. Du weißt, dass Du kein Geld hast und lässt Dir alles Mögliche schicken, nimmst es an und bezahlst nicht. Du hast schon mehrere offene Forderungen und kaufst fröhlich weiter mit der Absicht den anderen zu schaden und nicht zu zahlen. Ist das Betrug?


----------



## nönönö (23 August 2012)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> RA Damm, aber auch einige seiner im Wettbewerbsrecht bewanderten Kollegen haben es ordentlich dargestellt. Nicht die Menge der ausgebrachten Abmahnungen ist entscheidend für den Rechtsmißbrauch, sondern die Relation. RA Schupp hat auf seiner Webseite ein Referenzurteil vom LG Koblenz in einem ähnlich gelagerten Fall eingestellt, das an Deutlichkeit nichts zu wünschen übrig lässt. In diesem, an Dreistigkeit kaum noch zu überbietendem Fall kommt ja nicht nur die eigene Abmahnwürdigkeit hinzu, sondern auch noch der Umstand, dass der KVR-Onlineshop Käufe gar nicht abgewickelt hat und über längere Zeit offline war und trotzdem die Abmahnmaschinerie auf Hochtouren lief.
> 
> Ich denke, da wird gerade ein Riesenfaß aufgemacht, um sich am Ende mit eingekniffenem Schwanz und blutiger Schnauze von dem "Geschäftsmodell" zu verabschieden.


 
Und hier dürfte die Relation zum Gewinn nicht nur niedrig, sondern NEGATIV ausfallen  . Das Koblenzer Urteil habe ich meiner Strafanzeige übrigens beigelegt!

Zwei Anwälte, mit denen ich gesprochen haben meinten, die Beteiligten hätten da wohl das Urheberrecht mit dem Wettbewerbsrecht durcheinandergebracht  Kann so einem studierten RA ja schnell mal passieren, bevor man ein paartausend Briefe verschickt, da darf man nicht so nachtragend sein.


----------



## Dickerhals (23 August 2012)

nönönö schrieb:


> Und hier dürfte die Relation zum Gewinn nicht etwa niedrig, sondern HOCH ausfallen - nur halt mit negativem Vorzeichen  . Das Koblenzer Urteil habe ich meiner Strafanzeige übrigens beigelegt!
> 
> Zwei Anwälte, mit denen ich gesprochen haben meinten, die Beteiligten hätten da wohl das Urheberrecht mit dem Wettbewerbsrecht durcheinandergebracht  Kann so einem studierten RA ja schnell mal passieren, bevor man ein paartausend Briefe verschickt, da darf man nicht so nachtragend sein.


 
.........natürlich kann das einen studierten RA passieren....Menschen wie Du und Ich!


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (23 August 2012)

nönönö schrieb:


> .... da darf man nicht so nachtragend sein...


 Ja das trifft des Pudels Kern, wenn ein paar Anwälte und ein Abofallenbetreiber sich zusammentun, um im ganz großen Stil abzuzocken - es ist ja nichts anderes, als Wegelagerei - dabei Urheber- und Wettbewerbsrecht verwechseln, sollte man Ihnen wieder auf helfen und erklären, wie sie es richtig machen, nicht wahr?


----------



## nönönö (23 August 2012)

Dickerhals schrieb:


> .Menschen wie Du und Ich!


 
Warum beleidigst Du mich? Speziell diese sind weder wie Du noch wie ich


----------



## Dickerhals (23 August 2012)

nönönö schrieb:


> Warum beleidigst Du mich? Speziell diese sind weder wie Du noch wie ich


 
Sorry, die Vergleiche sind nicht standesgemäß, da hast Du Recht!


----------



## nönönö (23 August 2012)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> Ja das trifft des Pudels Kern, wenn ein paar Anwälte und ein Abofallenbetreiber sich zusammentun, um im ganz großen Stil abzuzocken - es ist ja nichts anderes, als Wegelagerei - dabei Urheber- und Wettbewerbsrecht verwechseln, sollte man Ihnen wieder auf helfen und erklären, wie sie es richtig machen, nicht wahr?


 
UrhG, UWG... verdammt, das kann aber auch wirklich leicht verwechseln. Irgendein Richter findet sich sicher, der das als lapidare Entschuldigung für dissen versuchten Millionendeal akzeptiert!


----------



## Heiko (23 August 2012)

Leute, kommt zurück auf den Teppich und diskutiert ernsthaft. So bringt das keinen weiter.


----------



## nönönö (23 August 2012)

Heiko schrieb:


> Leute, kommt zurück auf den Teppich und diskutiert ernsthaft. So bringt das keinen weiter.


 
Och komm, der ganze Mist ist für die Betroffenen nervig genug, sei doch froh, dass wir dennoch den Humor nicht verlieren! Klar, der Grundtenor sollte sich um die Sache drehen, aber muss gleich der Zeigefinger kommen, wenn mal ein wenig stammgetischt wird?? Zumal von Leuten, die schon reichlich Sachliches zum Thema beigetragen haben?


----------



## Heiko (23 August 2012)

Stammtisch führt aus meiner Erfahrung in der Regel zu juristischem Ärger. Darauf hab ich keine Lust.


----------



## nönönö (23 August 2012)

Gut zurück zur Sache: Morgen ist Freitag und ich bin gesapnnt ob die nächste Welle kommt. Meine Vermutung: Der Shop wird genau mit jenen Artikeln befüllt, die benötigt werden, um eine Wettbewerbssituation mit jenen vorzugaukeln, die morgen Post erhalten!

Morgen also Golf und Kaffee!


----------



## nönönö (23 August 2012)

Heiko schrieb:


> Stammtisch führt aus meiner Erfahrung in der Regel zu juristischem Ärger. Darauf hab ich keine Lust.


 
Ok, kann ich nachvollziehen. Wobei ich mir schon genau überlege, wie ich was schreibe. Andererseits: Den Ärger kann es auch bei anderen unüberlegten Formulierungen geben, eher sogar als bei offensichtlichem Geschwätz, das als solches leicht zu erkennen ist.


----------



## Reducal (23 August 2012)

Dickerhals schrieb:


> STRAFANZEIGE wegen vorsätzlichem Betrug


Betrug ist immer vorsätzlich, fahrlässig kann man nicht betrügen!


toll schrieb:


> Ich denke Betrug wäre es, wenn Du bezahlt hättest. So ist es wohl eher versuchter Betrug.


Zum teil ist das richtig! Da aber die Maschinerie bei den Regensburger Anwälten bereits angeschmissen wurde, kann es sein, dass der Versuch bereist zur deliktischen Vollendung "heran gereift ist". Dann ist es nämlich unerheblich, ob bezahlt wurde oder nicht. Aber immerhin - ein versuchter Betrug würde letztlich genauso abgestraft werden, wie ein vollendeter.

Auf meine Frage an Dickerhals habe ich noch keine Antwort, das Benennen eines Artikels beim § 263 StGB war für meinen Geschmack etwas dürftig





Reducal schrieb:


> ......worin siehst du die Tatbestandsmerkmale für einen Betrug?


Die Antwort könnte man nun aber gut auch bei den Hamburger Anwälten entleihen: 





Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> > Rechtsmissbräuchlich ist es allerdings, wenn die Abmahntätigkeit des abmahnenden Unternehmens in keiner Relation mehr mit der eigenen Geschäftstätigkeit steht (vgl. OLG Hamm, Urteil vom 28.07.2011, Az. I-4 U 55/11, hier) oder ein Shop mit den Produktabbildungen und -texten eines anderen Onlinehändlers versehen ist, der Webauftritt also ersichtlich nur pro forma geführt wird, um eine Aktivlegitimation für die eigene Abmahntätigkeit zu konstruieren. Es ist also die _Gesamtschau _an Indizien, welche einen Rechtsmissbrauch belegt. Aus unserer Sicht sind weitere Indizien gegeben, die für einen solchen Rechtsmissbrauch sprechen.
> 
> 
> Sehr schön geschrieben!


Nun muss die Staatsanwaltschaft LA nur noch den Sachverhalt prüfen und alle einzelnen Anzeigen zusammen ziehen, um sich einen Überblick vom Vorgang zu verschaffen - dann hat sich diese sachfremde Annhame nämlich auch erübrigt:





nönönö schrieb:


> Was ich an vielen Urteilen zum Abmahnwesen nicht nachvollziehen kann: Eine relativ niedrige Strafe wird oft mit der "geringen Schadenssumme im Einzelfall" begründet.


 
Will nicht klugscheißern aber der Vollständigkeit wegen 





Dickerhals schrieb:


> Der Staatsanwalt entscheidet, ob die Strafanzeige angenommen wird.


Jede Anzeige wird "angenommen", alles andere wäre Strafvereitelung im Amt! Ob es aber zu einer Anklage reicht, das muss dann erst geprüft werden und bedarf in diesem Fall zwingend den zuvor erwähnten "Überblick im Vorgang", insbesondere der Erfassung aller eingehenden Anzeigen.


----------



## nönönö (23 August 2012)

@ Reducal

Verstehe den Bezug zu meinem Zitat in Deinem Text nicht?


----------



## nönönö (23 August 2012)

Ah, verstehe ihn doch! Leider ist die Annahme nicht sachfremd, es gibt zahlreiche Urteile, die sich genau darauf explizit beziehen! In der Summe ging es um Millionen, aber die Strafe blieb milde auch mit dem ausdrücklichen Hinweis darauf, dass der Schaden für jeden einzelnen Geschädigten ja gering war! Schwer nachvollziehbar, aber deshalb ja nicht "sachfremd" sondern Realität!


----------



## Dickerhals (23 August 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Betrug ist immer vorsätzlich, fahrlässig kann man nicht betrügen!
> Zum teil ist das richtig! Da aber die Maschinerie bei den Regensburger Anwälten bereits angeschmissen wurde, kann es sein, dass der Versuch bereist zur deliktischen Vollendung "heran gereift ist". Dann ist es nämlich unerheblich, ob bezahlt wurde oder nicht. Aber immerhin - ein versuchter Betrug würde letztlich genauso abgestraft werden, wie ein vollendeter.
> 
> Auf meine Frage an Dickerhals habe ich noch keine Antwort, das Benennen eines Artikels beim § 263 StGB war für meinen Geschmack etwas dürftigDie Antwort könnte man nun aber gut auch bei den Hamburger Anwälten entleihen: Nun muss die Staatsanwaltschaft LA nur noch den Sachverhalt prüfen und alle einzelnen Anzeigen zusammen ziehen, um sich einen Überblick vom Vorgang zu verschaffen - dann hat sich diese sachfremde Annhame nämlich auch erübrigt:
> ...


 

Ich bin immer wieder froh, dass Du alles klar stellst! Danke dafür!

Wie gesagt, den Rest soll der Staatsanwalt prüfen, den zur Prüfung liegt´s ja nun vor! Hier wird immer wieder von vorn herangetreten und dafür habe ich keine Zeit! Mir bringt es auch nicht´s ewig alles in Frage zu stellen! Ich mach es oder ich mache es nicht....Punkt! Ansonsten sind die Herren schon in der Schweiz wohin ich mich auch bald verbröseln werde, wenn das hier so weiter geht! Oder am Besten in ein Land wo ich das Geld an die Maffia zahlen kann, die haben wenigstens klare Ansagen!


----------



## nönönö (23 August 2012)

nönönö schrieb:


> Ah, verstehe ihn doch! Leider ist die Annahme nicht sachfremd, es gibt zahlreiche Urteile, die sich genau darauf explizit beziehen! In der Summe ging es um Millionen, aber die Strafe blieb milde auch mit dem ausdrücklichen Hinweis darauf, dass der Schaden für jeden einzelnen Geschädigten ja gering war! Schwer nachvollziehbar, aber deshalb ja nicht "sachfremd" sondern Realität!


 
Nachtrag dazu: "Weltfremd" hinsichtlich der Entscheidung lasse ich gelten, "sachfremd" in bezug auf meine Aussage aber nicht 

Hier in vergleichbarem Kontext ausdrücklich nachzulesen, ist ja nun nicht so, dass ich mir so eine Aussage einfach aus den Fingern sauge!:

http://openjur.de/u/432081.html

Daraus (Punkt 755):
"Weiter hat die Kammer strafmildernd berücksichtigt, dass der den einzelnen Geschädigten entstandene Schaden mit Beträgen zwischen EUR 60,- und ca. EUR 110,- gering ist. Außerdem war zu berücksichtigen, dass sich die Geschädigten voreilig auf den Internetseiten der Angeklagten angemeldet haben, da sie auf allen Seiten den Kostenhinweis bei angemessener, sorgfältiger Prüfung gesehen hätten. Insoweit ist von einem Mitverschulden der Geschädigten auszugehen."

Für mich ein Unding, weil es nichts am gesamten Umfang des Betrugs ändert!

Ohnehin sehr lesens-/ überfliegenswert der Text. Angaben zu Zahlungsquoten etc. ...


----------



## Reducal (23 August 2012)

nönönö schrieb:


> Ah, verstehe ihn doch! Leider ist die Annahme nicht sachfremd, es gibt zahlreiche Urteile....


...und Urteile werden auf den Einzelfall zurecht gefällt. Ohne abschweifen zu wollen aber da spielen die Lebensumstände, die schwere der Tat, die Beute usw. tragende Rollen.

Bei der vorliegenden Problematik wird erst noch zu prüfen sein, ob überhaupt eine Straftat vorliegt (z. B. durch Täuschungs- und Bereicherungsabsicht). Das prüft die Staatsanwaltschaft und erst wenn die zu der Erkenntnis gelangt, dass dem so sein könnte, dann würde eine Anklage vorbereitet werden. Bis dahin würde man aber auch erst noch den Verdächtigen anhören und dessen Einlassung mit denen der Anzeigenerstatter abgleichen. Dass sich der Verdächtige nicht zur Sache einlässt, liegt auf der Hand und ist auch sein gutes Recht. Üblicher Weise werden aber seine Anwälte sich erst einmal alle Anzeigen kommen lassen und Akteneinsicht nehmen - danach könnte eine Stellungnahme erfolgen, oder auch nicht. Jedenfalls wird in solchen Sachen eigentlich immer die Einstellung des Verfahrens beantragt und auch entsprechend begründet. Ob dem die Staatsanwaltschaft folgt, bleibt abzuwarten. Bis dahin ist Weihnachten 2012 längst vorbei.


----------



## veritas (23 August 2012)

dvill schrieb:


> Jetzt kommen die Schnäppchenpreise, z.B.
> 
> http://kvr-onlineshop.de/category.php?id_category=774
> 
> http://www.easy-topshop.de/golfsport-und-geschenkeartikel-c37430480


 


groo73 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, ich habe den Betreiber des easy-top-shop aus Höflichkeit mal auf die mit seinen identischen Artikel(-bilder) bei KVR aufmerksam gemacht


 
Vermutlich wird das den easy-topshop nicht viel kratzen, da der auch so gut wie nichts verkauft (googlen unter easy-topshop und trusted shops - Bewertungen).
Trotzdem glaube ich eher nicht, dass die was miteinander zu tun haben. Der easy-topshop hat die Artikel von einem Grosshändler names NK-Trading gelistet.
Nun könne es ja sein, dass unser KVR dazugelernt hat und sich bei einem Grosshändler registriert hat, damit er dort im Zweifelsfall die Waren auch erwerben und weiterveräußern kann. Und auch dabei ist weitere Grosshändler aufzutun, denn seit kurzem erscheint eine (noch leere) Kategorie 'Lebensmittel'....
Allerdings könnte es es auch so sein, dass die Bilder samt Artikelbeschreibung von NK-Trading ohne deren Wissen 'ausgeliehen' sind. Beim Stöbern bei NK-Trading http://www.nk-trading.biz/katalog.html findet man alle Artikel und Texte zwar als PDF, aber Bilder wie auch Texte lassen sich problemlos rauskopieren...
Das würde dann auch die Preise erklären, wenn man keine Preislisten hat macht man einfach Preise 'frei Schnauze' rein, eh egal, wenn man es sowieso nicht wirklich verkaufen will.

Aber wie auch immer Ende Fahnenstange scheint noch nicht erreicht. Man ist weiter aktiv, ob nun als Schadensbegrenzung oder Legitimation für Weiteres wird sich zeigen.

Ich seh das Ganze nicht so easy und klar zugunsten der Abgemahnten, wie manche hier. Klar nach dem gesunden Menschenverstand und dem Rechtsgefühl natürlich. Aber diese Typen sind mit allen Wassern gewaschen, sind schon mit haarsträubenden Dingen durchgekommen...und wenn ich mir so manche Urteile unserer Justiz hierzu ansehe...da gilt doch anscheinend wirklich der Grundsatz 'im Zweifel für den Angeklagten (Abzocker)'


----------



## nönönö (23 August 2012)

@ Reducal

Das ist ja alles richtig.... war aber auch gar nicht mein Thema, ohne abschweifen zu wollen, bist Du dann aber doch deutlich abgeschweift! Mein Thema, das Du zitiert hast war: Es gibt Urteile, in denen der Umstand, dass der Schaden im Einzelfall gering war, strafmildernd gewertet wird, obwohl das an dem Gesamtumfang nichts ändert und zudem wohl angenommen werden darf, dass dieser "geringe Schaden im Einzelfall" ganz bewusst zur Masche gehört, weil dann die Neigung sicher höher ist, dem Ärger mit der Zahlung aus dem Weg zu gehen. Genau deshalb verstehe ich es nicht, weil es offensichtlich zur "Taktik" gehört.

Und das hast Du als "sachfremd" bezeichnet. Ist es aber eben leider ganz offensichtlich nicht. Du kannst es ja als angemessen empfinden, aber es ist damit nicht sachfremd, da real z.B. in o.g. Urteil nachzulesen. Und da wurden sehr wohl "alle Anzeigen (bzw. Fälle) zusammen gezogen", was nach Deiner Ansicht dann ja den geringen Schaden im Einzelfall "erübrigen soll", wenn meine Annahme sachfremd wäre. Das ist aber halt leider nicht so...

Das alle Umstände gewertet werden, ist ja nicht neu, soll so sein und wurde nicht bestritten. Ich habe nur gesagt, dass die Tatsache, dass DIESER Umstand (der des geringen individuellen Schadens) strafmildernd gewertet wird, für mich aus o. g. Gründen nicht nachvollziehbar ist.


Daher ist das unpassend:

Dein Zitat:
"...und alle einzelnen Anzeigen zusammen ziehen, um sich einen Überblick vom Vorgang zu verschaffen -dann hat sich diese sachfremde Annhame nämlich auch erübrigt:"
Zitat von nönönö: ↑
Was ich an vielen Urteilen zum Abmahnwesen nicht nachvollziehen kann: Eine relativ niedrige Strafe wird oft mit der "geringen Schadenssumme im Einzelfall" begründet.​​


----------



## nönönö (23 August 2012)

veritas schrieb:


> Ich seh das Ganze nicht so easy und klar zugunsten der Abgemahnten, wie manche hier. Klar nach dem gesunden Menschenverstand und dem Rechtsgefühl natürlich. Aber diese Typen sind mit allen Wassern gewaschen, sind schon mit haarsträubenden Dingen durchgekommen...und wenn ich mir so manche Urteile unserer Justiz hierzu ansehe...da gilt doch anscheinend wirklich der Grundsatz 'im Zweifel für den Angeklagten (Abzocker)'


 
Kommt sicher auch auf den Einzelfall an. Ich bin kein Jurist, habe mich aber im Rahmen meines Studiums mehr als nur rudimentär mit BGB, HGB und Wettbewerbsrecht befassen müssen und nehme da zumindest 3/5 tel Wissen für mich in Anspruch  In meinem Fall sehe ich es "klar und easy", weil er unabhängig davon, dass der Shop eh´nie funktionierte, keine Produkte in diesem nicht funktionierenden Shop hatte, die mit denen von mir angebotenen im Wettbwerb stehen.

Aber auch unabhängig davon haben die RAs mit denen ich gesprochen habe, sich doch sehr (!) deutlich zu der Sache geäußert! Dass die das öffentlich diplomatischer und im üblichen Juristenkonjunktiv ausdrücken, sollte keinen überraschen  .... und auch nicht verunsichern. Und die Urteile, die ich zur Thematik so sehe, sprechen auch für sich. Wo findest Du denn ein konkretes Urteil zu Massen-AGB-Abmahnungen, die Deinen Zweifel begründen?

In der Kategorie "Lebensmittel" war vorhin übrigens Kaffee zu sehen, Screenshot liegt vor.


----------



## groo73 (23 August 2012)

veritas schrieb:


> Vermutlich wird das den easy-topshop nicht viel kratzen, da der auch so gut wie nichts verkauft (googlen unter easy-topshop und trusted shops - Bewertungen).
> Trotzdem glaube ich eher nicht, dass die was miteinander zu tun haben. Der easy-topshop hat die Artikel von einem Grosshändler names NK-Trading gelistet.
> Nun könne es ja sein, dass unser KVR dazugelernt hat und sich bei einem Grosshändler registriert hat, damit er dort im Zweifelsfall die Waren auch erwerben und weiterveräußern kann. Und auch dabei ist weitere Grosshändler aufzutun, denn seit kurzem erscheint eine (noch leere) Kategorie 'Lebensmittel'....
> Allerdings könnte es es auch so sein, dass die Bilder samt Artikelbeschreibung von NK-Trading ohne deren Wissen 'ausgeliehen' sind. Beim Stöbern bei NK-Trading http://www.nk-trading.biz/katalog.html findet man alle Artikel und Texte zwar als PDF, aber Bilder wie auch Texte lassen sich problemlos rauskopieren...
> ...


 
Ich habe mit dem Betreiber des e...-topsh... gesprochen und für ihn stellte sich die Sache so dar, wie für die Mehrheit der Betroffenen hier im Forum: derartige Abmahnaktionen zerstören oder behindern zumindest alle Internetshop-Betreiber. Daher wollte er mit den Leuten von N.-Tr...g. von denen er die Produktbilder hat und welche ihn darauf hinwiesen, er könne sich bei Verdacht auf Mißbrauch der Bilder jederzeit an sie wenden, darüber sprechen und sie auf K..-Shop hinweisen. Vielleicht hat Herr D. tatsächlich eine Erlaubnis, die Bilder zu nutzen, vielleicht aber auch nicht, wie bei den O..o Bildern. Vielleicht kommt er aus dieser ganzen Sache tatsächlich ungeschoren und um ein paar Goldtaler reicher heraus. Vielleicht weiß er ganz genau was er tut und nutzt einfach die unzureichende Gesetzeslage in Deutschland aus. Vielleicht aber auch nicht. Vielleicht geht er davon aus, daß sich alle Betroffenen einfach auf den Rücken werfen, mit den Beinen zappeln und nichts gegen ihn und seine Machenschaften unternehmen. Vielleicht denkt er, was bei den Abofallen klappt, klappt auch in diesem Fall. Dieses vielleicht ist es meiner Meinung nach wert, alles zumindest zu versuchen. Und wenn es trotz aller Versuche zu keinem A-Tritt für Herrn D. führt, kann ich mir wenigstens nicht vorwerfen, ich hätte nicht alles versucht. Ich mag es nämlich nicht, das Opfer zu spielen und Betrüger, die auf Kosten anderer Ihren Lebensunterhalt "verdienen"* mag ich noch viel weniger!*

*Aus aktuellem Anlass habe ich die Klarnamennennung nach bestem Gewissen zu vermeiden versucht*


----------



## veritas (23 August 2012)

okay dann ohne Klarnamen, das restliche i-net ist zum Glück voll davon und so können sich dann neue Leser dann darüber irgendwie ein Bild machen. Kann man geschriebene Beiträge bearbeiten oder löschen?


----------



## nönönö (23 August 2012)

Soweit ich das überblicke wurde das schon geändert. Danke an die Mods und sorry von meiner Seite, lag nicht in meiner Absicht, da Streß zu verursachen!


----------



## veritas (23 August 2012)

Shop wird erweitert....neu: Bekleidung, Autoreifen, Kunststoffspielzeug, Holzspielzeug


----------



## Dickerhals (23 August 2012)

veritas schrieb:


> Shop wird erweitert....neu: Bekleidung, Autoreifen, Kunststoffspielzeug, Holzspielzeug


 

Die nächsten Abmahnungen müssen raus, Potenzialsuche!!!!! 

Liebe Mods, sollte kein Rufmord werden, aber irgendwie ist das schon bei den Herren vorbei. Ich glaube, die stehen darüber! Trotzdem werde ich mich an die Anweisung halten!


----------



## schokoladenhai (23 August 2012)

groo73 schrieb:


> Ich mag es nämlich nicht, das Opfer zu spielen und Betrüger, die auf Kosten anderer Ihren Lebensunterhalt "verdienen"* mag ich noch viel weniger!*


Me too!
Und dazu kenne ich  das Textilkennzeichungsgesetz.


----------



## dvill (23 August 2012)

Der Bühnenzauber, der derzeit im Onlineshop veranstaltet wird, mag unterhaltsam sein. Ein wettbewerbsrechtlich relevanter Shop stellt sich dort nicht dar.

Der Otto-Klonshop der ersten "Schaffensperiode" ist vielfach dokumentiert.

Eine Zusammenfassung der bisherigen Aufführung auf der Kleinkunstbühne:

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2012/0...nhaft-abmahnungen-durch-urmann-collegen-6759/


----------



## bernhard (24 August 2012)

Beiträge, die nicht im engen Sinne nützliche Informationen zum eigentlichen Thema liefern, versammeln sich unter

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/vielleicht-oder-nicht-war-abmahnung-u-c-regensburg.39786/


----------



## dvill (24 August 2012)

http://www.it-recht-deutschland.de/?p=278926


> [UPDATE 23.08.2012: Shop ist wieder online und füllt sich langsam mit Produkten nach dem "Arche-Noah-Prinzip": Häufig findet sich nur ein Produkt seiner Art, was darauf schließen lässt, dass Herr Drescher nun versucht, zu den Abgemahnten nachträglich Wettbewerbsverhältnisse herzustellen. Der Haken: Die bereits - vermeintlich - entstandenen Abmahnkosten kann er allenfalls dann ersetzt verlangen, wenn er bereits zum Zeitpunkt der Abmahnung Wettbewerber war.]


----------



## Reducal (24 August 2012)

dvill schrieb:


> http://www.it-recht-deutschland.de/?p=278926
> 
> 
> > .... kann er allenfalls dann ersetzt verlangen, wenn er bereits zum Zeitpunkt der Abmahnung Wettbewerber war....


...ob die Kosten aber überhaupt zu ersetzen sind, wäre im Zweifelsfall erst durch ein Gericht zu entscheiden. Aber Obacht - der Protagonist ist bekanntlich ein sehr streitlustiger Zeitgenosse mit einer sehr eigenen Rechtsauffassung.

Sehr nett fand ich übrigens diesen hier: 





nönönö schrieb:


> Ich betrachte das als kostenlose Überprüfung bestehender AGB auf Rechtssicherheit, auf die jetzt jeder reagieren kann, indem er seine AGB ggf. anpasst. Seien wir doch mal dankbar für diesen Service...


----------



## nönönö (24 August 2012)

"Arche Noah-Prinzip" 

Sehr schöne Formulierung!

Mal ein dickes DANKE an die Mods und Admins im Forum, ohne diese Öffentlcihkeit wäre es kaum möglich, da Übersicht hereinzubringen!

Bin mal gespannt, ob heute neue Fälle eintrudeln!


----------



## Dickerhals (24 August 2012)

Ähm....jetzt wird es schon ganz lustig! Five Points.....http://www.amazon.de/gp/aag/details...tplaceID=A1PA6795UKMFR9&seller=A2RIBIRX237EJM

Die letzte Bemerkung ist zu schön! Jetzt wird das auch schön getürkt!

Das ist übrigens auch der Einzigste, der seinen Namen vollständig schreibt!

[Modedit by Hippo: Beiträge getackert und überflüssigen Quote entfernt]


----------



## nönönö (24 August 2012)

Sagen wir mal so: Wenn sich ein eindeutig seriöser Händler verhauen hat und das ordentlich begründet, habe ich auch keine Probleme damit, trotzdem eine gute Bewertung zu geben (vermutlich meist eher gar keine, aber ich würde ihm keine "reinwürgen", wenn plausibel). Aber angesichts dieser Umstände??? 

Vielleicht hat er einfach nicht auf dem Schirm gehabt, was da läuft, das muss ja nicht zwingend gefaked sein. Es geht ja immerhin draus hervor, dass er nicht liefern konnte!


----------



## nönönö (24 August 2012)

Wo sind die letzten Beiträge zum Zahlungsablauf hin??


----------



## aurum24 (24 August 2012)

Moin zusammen. Hier ist ja schon Einiges zusammengekommen gegen die Patienten. Bezüglich der Staatsanwaltschaft und Sachlage prüfen, stellt sich bei mir aber ersthaft die Frage, wieso das so lange dauern soll ? Ich glaube eher, daß bei dieser Sache, die ja schon nicht alltäglich ist, eine sogenannte Dringlichkeit geboten ist. Denn schließlich "verändert" der Patient ja ständig seinen Shop, um auf einen rechtskonformen Stand zu kommen. Abgesehen davon kommen hier mMn. auch die Hilfspatienen = Collegen gewaltig unter Druck, sollte sich herausstellen, daß die hier Helfershelfer sind. Dies wiederum dürfte leicht zu erforschen und zu beweisen sein, wenn in einer überraschenden Aktion vor Ort, Aktenmaterial sichergestellt wird. So uninteressant dürfte die Storry für die Staatsanwaltschaft nicht sein. Und wenn es diese doch ist, haben wir in DE als Unternehmer nichts mehr zu suchen. Der Staat ist für ordentliche Rahmenbedingungen zuständig und sollte auf berechtigte Hinweise / Klagen seiner GOLDESEL ein offenes Ohr haben.....


----------



## bernhard (24 August 2012)

nönönö schrieb:


> Wo sind die letzten Beiträge zum Zahlungsablauf hin??


OffTopic ist in der Plauderecke: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...-regensburg-gewerblich-kvr.39884/#post-353920


----------



## nönönö (24 August 2012)

Ich fand das ganz und gar nicht nicht OffTopic, da es ja letztlich den Ablauf zu dem Fall hier zeigt und es wurde ja unterstellt, das sei getürkt. Anhand des geschilderten Ablaufs zeigt sich, dass das ein vorschnelles Urteil ist. Also sehr wohl zum Thema passend.


----------



## Dickerhals (24 August 2012)

Ich fasse nochmal zusammen für die neuen User!

Ich habe eine Abmahnung bekommen von den bekannten Anwälten, deren Mandant, auch bekannt, einen Internethandel mit Gemischtwaren verkauft, aber eigentlich nichts verkauft! Der Shop wird momentan aufgeblasen um die Abgemahnten in ein Wettbewerbsverhälnis zu bringen. Die Abmahnung kam bevor der Shop geöffnet war und Umsätze generiert wurden.
Meine Abmahnung, war mit dem Wortlaut:" Mein Mandant betreibt einen I-Shop indem er Lebensmittel und Drogerieartikel verkauft!" Ich jedoch verkaufe Rolltore und zwar " Extraanfertigungen"! Da ist es sowieso anders beschert in den AGB´s als bei Lagerware! Aber das kann gerne durchgeklagt werden!

1. Wie steht der Herr D. mit Mir im Wettbewerb?........Gar nicht, da Rolltore nichts mit seinem beschriebenen Gewerbe zu tun haben!

2. Somit bestand für mich von Haus aus nicht die Frage, eine Unterlassungserklärung zu unterschreiben und an die Anwälte Euro 681,50 zu zahlen!

3. Warte ich jetzt 10 Tage, bis ich eine einstweilige Verfügung bekomme, falls nicht scheint es die Herren RA und Herrn D. nicht mehr zu interessieren!

Nächste Woche, müssten die Anwälte etwas von sich hören lassen im Normalfall!

Der Betrug der Sache wurde schon eingehend erläutert, aber keiner weiß genau, wie es ausgehen wird! Somit müssen wir abwarten!


----------



## nönönö (24 August 2012)

aurum24 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen. Hier ist ja schon Einiges zusammengekommen gegen die Patienten. Bezüglich der Staatsanwaltschaft und Sachlage prüfen, stellt sich bei mir aber ersthaft die Frage, wieso das so lange dauern soll ? Ich glaube eher, daß bei dieser Sache, die ja schon nicht alltäglich ist, eine sogenannte Dringlichkeit geboten ist. Denn schließlich "verändert" der Patient ja ständig seinen Shop, um auf einen rechtskonformen Stand zu kommen. Abgesehen davon kommen hier mMn. auch die Hilfspatienen = Collegen gewaltig unter Druck, sollte sich herausstellen, daß die hier Helfershelfer sind. Dies wiederum dürfte leicht zu erforschen und zu beweisen sein, wenn in einer überraschenden Aktion vor Ort, Aktenmaterial sichergestellt wird. So uninteressant dürfte die Storry für die Staatsanwaltschaft nicht sein. Und wenn es diese doch ist, haben wir in DE als Unternehmer nichts mehr zu suchen. Der Staat ist für ordentliche Rahmenbedingungen zuständig und sollte auf berechtigte Hinweise / Klagen seiner GOLDESEL ein offenes Ohr haben.....


 
Ich sehe es so: Die Intention der Gesetzgebung ist absolut nachvollziehbar und richtig! Die Gesetze sind nur schlecht formuliert, da sie ganz offensichtlich Lücken haben und zu Mißbrauch einladen. Kommt einem fast so vor, als ob der Gesetzgeber glaubt, dass es dreiste Abzocker schon nicht geben wird. Die Staatsanwaltschaft wird kaum das Problem darstellen, dazu dürfte die Sachlage zu offensichtlich sein. Die Frage ist nur, was dann die Gerichte aus der Rechtsgrundlage stricken, die eben so lückenhaft dasteht. Wir haben zig widersprüchliche Urteile zum Abmahnwesen, das zeigt eindeutig, dass die Gesetzgeber geschlampt haben, sonst könnte es die in dieser absurd anmutenden Massivität gar nicht geben.


----------



## aurum24 (24 August 2012)

Bei uns in die Sache ähnlich. Geschäftlich völlig ohne Bezug zum Patienten. Anderes Gewerbe. Hier haben die Collegen anscheinend den eilig gekauften Schampus zu früh aufgemacht.

Was steht denn als Geschäftszweig bei EUCH drin, in der Abmahnung ?


----------



## nönönö (24 August 2012)

Mit der bei mir angemahnten Kategorie habe ich jedenfalls rein gar nichts zu tun! Ich weiß aber wie es zustande kommt, denn das Wort zentrale Wort taucht bei mir auf der Shopseite auf, nur aber in völlig anderem Zusammenhang und nicht ansatzweise hinsichtlich angebotener Artikel! Es wurde halt nach "(Kategorie), AGB, Lieferzeiten" gesucht und das hat dann gereicht, wenn google irgendwas rausschmeißt. Die angeworbenen Kräfte hätten wohl sorgfältiger auf Tauglichkeit getestet werden müssen, aber die sind ja sicher noch in der Probezeit!


----------



## aurum24 (24 August 2012)

Das ist ja interessant. Dann haben die ja total gepennt, die Sportsfreunde. Weil, wenn die Collegen sich mit dem GESCHÄFTSZWEIG des Patienten schriftlich festgelegt haben.......ist die grosse Frage, ob dies so einfach zu revidieren oder zu ändern ist. So quasi, da schicke ich gleich noch eine Abmahnung raus und deklariere schnell um. Ab sofort verkauft er also Gummipuppen und ein dose Kaffee...


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (24 August 2012)

D. passt sich an. Bietet urplötzlich Sachen an, nur um andere die das gleiche verkaufen auch abmahnen zu können. Gestern kamen z.B. Reifen dazu, heute findet man sogar ein Autoradio. Ob man jetzt ATU auch abmahnt, sollte man angeblich was finden? Oder traut man sich an die erst gar nicht ran?


----------



## Dickerhals (24 August 2012)

Ich sag Euch Bescheid, falls ich die nächste Abmahnung bekomme! Ist heute schon Freitag? Eigentlich hätten sie, die Patienten,  Gemischtwarenhandel schreiben sollen, aber das scheint es nicht zu geben als Deklaration!


----------



## aurum24 (24 August 2012)

Dabei fällt mir ein Anhaltspunkt ein:
Wenn wir nun alle oder wenigstens 50 Abmahnungen hätten, und überall steht ein anderer Geschäftszweig drin, wären selbst die Collegen der Lüge (in Anlehnung der Anwaltsordung) überführt. Ich sehe das eigentlich auch als eine Art Täuschung / Betrug......Dies ist aber nur meine Rechtsauffassung. Ich werde mal Herrn Schupp anrufen ob in Richtung schon gedacht wurde....


----------



## Dickerhals (24 August 2012)

aurum24 schrieb:


> Dabei fällt mir ein Anhaltspunkt ein:
> Wenn wir nun alle oder wenigstens 50 Abmahnungen hätten, und überall steht ein anderer Geschäftszweig drin, wären selbst die Collegen der Lüge (in Anlehnung der Anwaltsordung) überführt. Ich sehe das eigentlich auch als eine Art Täuschung / Betrug......Dies ist aber nur meine Rechtsauffassung. Ich werde mal Herrn Schupp anrufen ob in Richtung schon gedacht wurde....


 
Klingt gut....vielleicht sollten wir den Hörer dann alle mal in die Hand nehmen und Herrn Schupp anrufen! Keine schlechte Idee!


----------



## nönönö (24 August 2012)

@ Aurum

Versteh ich jetzt nicht, wenn er schriebt "mein Mandant bitet im Internet Produkte der Kategorie XYZ an" legt er sich doch auf nichts fest, was ausschließen würde, dass er auch andere anbietet?? Wer A anbietet darf auch Z anbieten, wo soll da ein Rechtsverstoß zu erkennen sein?? Ich kann nirgends ein Gesetz finden, dass er mich über den gesammten Umfang seiner Geschäfte informieren müsste, um in einer konkreten relevanten Kategorie (theoretisch) abmahnbefugt zu sein?

Und der letzlich relavante Sachverhalt (keine Wettbewerbssituation) ist ohnehin die Basis der ganzen Sache, glaube Herr Schupp hat schon genug Arbeit damit


----------



## aurum24 (24 August 2012)

Bezüglich des weiteren Verlaufes habe ich mich mal kurz tel. beraten lassen. Die Gegenseite wäre jetzt am Zug mittels einweil. Verfügung. Da dies in unserem Land, meist ohne Prüfung bei Gericht durchgewunken wird, hat man erst die Möglichkeit, sich nach der Zustellung der E.V. durch den Gerichtsdiener, mittels Einspruch zu wehren. Wie seht Ihr das, was macht unser Patient ?


----------



## nönönö (24 August 2012)

aurum24 schrieb:


> Bezüglich des weiteren Verlaufes habe ich mich mal kurz tel. beraten lassen. Die Gegenseite wäre jetzt am Zug mittels einweil. Verfügung. Da dies in unserem Land, meist ohne Prüfung bei Gericht durchgewunken wird, hat man erst die Möglichkeit, sich nach der Zustellung der E.V. durch den Gerichtsdiener, mittels Einspruch zu wehren. Wie seht Ihr das, was macht unser Patient ?


 
Ich sehe das so:
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/digital/...s-nepper-der-dummen-und-angstzahler-1.1314892

Zitat daraus: "weshalb die Fallensteller ihre Geschäftsmodelle immer auf die Leichtsinnigen und Gehetzen, die Unachtsamen und Vertrauensseligen ausrichten, oder, wie eine am Mittwoch in Hamburg verurteilte Internet-Abzocker-Bande gerade zu Protokoll gab: "Wir wollen die Dummen und die Angstzahler."

Ich denke, die Quote wird angesichts dessen, dass es hier um Unternehmer geht und um einen höheren Betrag, niedriger sein! Zudem muss man ja auseinanderhalten: Bei den Urheberrechtsabmahnungen lag ja sehr oft tatsächlich ein sehr konkreter individueller und oft auch vorsätzlicher Rechtsverstoß vor, der auch den Abgemahnten oft klar gewesen sein wird. Zudem wird ja bei den "Pornoabmahnungen" mit der Scham gespielt etc. Das sieht auf unserem Gebiet hier ja alles etwas anders aus, ich denke, die Quote wird ERHEBLICH niedriger sein, als im gestern hier genannten Urteil angeführt.

Und auch wenn Sie offenbar Urheberrecht und UWG durcheinandergewürfelt haben, wir Ihnen jetzt wohl klar sein, dass es da dezente Unterschiede gibt! Ich halte nochmal fest: Kein reales Angebot, keine Wettbewerbssituation. Selbst bei konkretem Angebot: Keine Verhältnissmäßigkeit erwirtschafteter Gewinne zu den Anwaltskosten gegeben. Wo soll hier die Handhabe sein? Zudem haben Sie selbst die ganzen benötigten Indizien frei Haus geliefert, was will man denn mehr?


----------



## aurum24 (24 August 2012)

nönönö schrieb:


> @ Aurum
> 
> Versteh ich jetzt nicht, wenn er schriebt "mein Mandant bitet im Internet Produkte der Kategorie XYZ an" legt er sich doch auf nichts fest, was ausschließen würde, dass er auch andere anbietet?? Wer A anbietet darf auch Z anbieten, wo soll da ein Rechtsverstoß zu erkennen sein?? Ich kann nirgends ein Gesetz finden, dass er mich über den gesammten Umfang seiner Geschäfte informieren müsste, um in einer konkreten relevanten Kategorie (theoretisch) abmahnbefugt zu sein?
> 
> Und der letzlich relavante Sachverhalt (keine Wettbewerbssituation) ist ohnehin die Basis der ganzen Sache, glaube Herr Schupp hat schon genug Arbeit damit


 
Sehe ich nicht so.

Z.B. Mandant ist laut Rechtsvertreter ein Lebensmittelhändler und pisst einen REIFENHÄNDLER wegen falschen AGB´s an. Hallo??? GEHTS NOCH ?
Wenn, dann hätte der College wenigstens schreiben müssen, UNTER ANDEREM. Es fehlt doch anderenfalls EIN wettbewerblicher Zusammenhang.


----------



## nönönö (24 August 2012)

Ok, ich habe dich mißverstanden. Du meinst 50 Abmahnungen, in denen jeweils ein FALSCHERr GEschäftszewig angegeben wird, der nicht in Bezug zur Tätigkeit des Abgemahnten steht. Das war mir nicht klar, weil "anderer" nicht "falscher" in Deinem Beitrag steht, aber da hätte ich drauf kommen können.

Letztlich denke ich aber dennoch, dass das eigentlich nichts wesentliches ändert, denn es bleibt ja letzlich dabei, dass er nicht abmahnberechtigt ist. Genannt habe ich diesen Umstand in meiner Strafanzeige aber  natürlich! Das diese "Wilde-Sau-Methode" sich in vielen Abmahnungen wiederfindet, ist den Anwälten, mit denen ich in KOntakt war aber auch durchgehend ohnehin klar!


----------



## aurum24 (24 August 2012)

@nönönö

Nachtrag: Es ging hier nicht um die Relevanz der Abmahnungen, welche ohnehin obligatorisch ist. Es geht um die Collegen. Dies muss aber jeder sich zur Wehr Setzende selber entschieden, was tun er gedenkt, weil die eine Krähe wird der Anderen keine Auge aushacken.....


----------



## nönönö (24 August 2012)

Klär mich mal auf, was Du damit bzgl. Anwaltsordnung konkret meinst, da bin ich nicht im Bilde. Danke vorab!


----------



## toll (24 August 2012)

aurum24 schrieb:


> weil die eine Krähe wird der Anderen keine Auge aushacken.....


 
In diesem Fall scheinen einige Collegen-Krähen anders zu denken und wollen schon, dass man der Krähe die Augen zerlegt


----------



## nönönö (24 August 2012)

aurum24 schrieb:


> @nönönö
> 
> , weil die eine Krähe wird der Anderen keine Auge aushacken.....


 
Das ist sicher oft richtig, aber ich glaube, so pauschal tust Du damit manchem RA Unrecht, wenn ich mir das Engagement des ein oder anderen in dieser Sache so ansehe... und das oft sogar  unentgeltlich und dazu noch ohne Aussicht darauf, dass dadurch unmittelbar eine Mandantschaft resultiert. Das realativiert das doch deutlich!


----------



## aurum24 (24 August 2012)

nönönö schrieb:


> Klär mich mal auf, was Du damit bzgl. Anwaltsordnung konkret meinst, da bin ich nicht im Bilde. Danke vorab!


 
Die BRAO ist für JEDEN Collegen verbindlich. War vor 2 Tagen hier schon mal gepostet von Dickerhals. Dies sind ca. 77 Seiten. Auf Seite 22 ist ein guter Absatz.

*§ 43 Allgemeine Berufspflicht*

*Der Rechtsanwalt hat seinen Beruf gewissenhaft auszuüben. Er hat sich innerhalb und außerhalb des Berufes der Achtung und des Vertrauens, welche die Stellung des Rechtsanwalts erfordert, würdig zu erweisen.*

§ 43a Grundpflichten des Rechtsanwalts

(1) Der Rechtsanwalt darf keine Bindungen eingehen, die seine berufliche Unabhängigkeit gefährden.

(2) Der Rechtsanwalt ist zur Verschwiegenheit verpflichtet. Diese Pflicht bezieht sich auf alles, was ihm in Ausübung seines Berufes bekanntgeworden ist. Dies gilt nicht für Tatsachen, die offenkundig sind oder ihrer Bedeutung nach keiner Geheimhaltung bedürfen.

*(3) Der Rechtsanwalt darf sich bei seiner Berufsausübung nicht unsachlich verhalten. *
*Unsachlich ist insbesondere ein Verhalten, bei dem es sich um die bewußte Verbreitung von Unwahrheiten oder solche herabsetzenden Äußerungen handelt, zu denen andere Beteiligte oder der Verfahrensverlauf keinen Anlaß gegeben haben.*
------------------------------------------------------
Es gibt noch mehr Punkte, die hier greifen. Bei längerem Lesen.......
Die dicken Punkte meine ich im Zusammenhang mit nachweislich UNWAHRHEITEN verbreiten. Die Collegen habe sich VORHER zu informieren, ob der Patient koscher ist. Ebenso haben sich die Collegen gegenüber der Gegenseite gründlich zu informieren und keine Unwahrheiten zu verbreiten. Beispiel Wettbewerb zum Patient, obwohl anderes Gewerbe....


----------



## nönönö (24 August 2012)

Das war mir schon klar, ich wollte nur wissen, auf welchen Punkt Du Dich konkret beziehst, der eine hier noch nicht bekannte Sachlage begründet, eben WEIL es ja schon Thema war. Ehrlich gesagt: Das ist mir da alles zu weichgespült, letztlich sehe ich es als die falsche Reihenfolge an. Wenn Strafanzeige gegen KVR UND U+C gestellt wurde würde ich halt schlicht abwarten was daraus wird. Je nachdem, was dabei rauskommt, kommt dann Schritt 2 wohl von alleine.

Aber soll natürlich jeder so machen, wie er möchte!!


----------



## Reducal (24 August 2012)

Dickerhals schrieb:


> Klingt gut....vielleicht sollten wir den Hörer dann alle mal in die Hand nehmen und Herrn S. anrufen!


Der Herr Rechtsanwalt kümmert sich aber um die Angelegenheit nicht aus Nächstenliebe oder Sportgeist sondern von Berufs wegen. Wie meint ihr, wird er die Telefonate in Rechnung stellen? Also wären solche Anrufe möglichst zu unterlassen, jedenfalls wird das von hier aus sicher nicht empfohlen! (Es sei denn, einer hat dem RA ein Mandat erteilt, für das er auch zahlt!)


----------



## aurum24 (24 August 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Der Herr Rechtsanwalt kümmert sich aber um die Angelegenheit nicht aus Nächstenliebe oder Sportgeist sondern von Berufs wegen. Wie meint ihr, wird er die Telefonate in Rechnung stellen? Also wären solche Anrufe möglichst zu unterlassen, jedenfalls wird das von hier aus sicher nicht empfohlen! (Es sei denn, einer hat dem RA ein Mandat erteilt, für das er auch zahlt!)


 
Unfug. Ich habe selber am Freitag letzter Woche mit Ihm gesprochen. Es hat sich sogar bedankt, daß er die Abmahnung frei nutzen kann.


----------



## Insider (24 August 2012)

aurum24 schrieb:


> Unfug.


@ aurum24, um etwas mehr Sachlichkeit kann gebeten werden.


----------



## nönönö (24 August 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Der Herr Rechtsanwalt kümmert sich aber um die Angelegenheit nicht aus Nächstenliebe oder Sportgeist sondern von Berufs wegen. Wie meint ihr, wird er die Telefonate in Rechnung stellen? Also wären solche Anrufe möglichst zu unterlassen, jedenfalls wird das von hier aus sicher nicht empfohlen! (Es sei denn, einer hat dem RA ein Mandat erteilt, für das er auch zahlt!)


 
Wie kommst Du zu so einer Aussage, ohne den konkreten Sachverhalt zu kennen! Ganz schön anmaßend! Es gibt durchaus RA, die diesen Beruf aus Leidenschaft ergriffen haben und manchmal auch nur der Sache wegen kämpfen. Dass das indirekt auch sowas wie Werbung ist, ist sicher richtig, aber damit nicht primäres Motiv! Ganz erhlich: Angesichts dessen, was ich hier in einem absolut konkreten Fall mitbekommen habe, empfinde ich Deine Aussage als unverschämt! Wenn die Sache durch ist und ich davon Kenntnis erlange, schreib ich Dir das konkrete BEispiel per PN (ich denke, ich werde es nicht hier schrieben können)

Sowas kann dann das i-Tüpfelchen darstellen, wegen dem sich diese Anwälte dann doch irgendwann sagen: "Warum mach ich den ganzen Sch... überhaupt, wenn ich mich dann doch nur Unterstellungen ausgesetzt sehe"! Ich hoffe, Du gehst da jetzt nicht von Deiner Denke aus und überträgst das einfach auf andere!?


----------



## nönönö (24 August 2012)

Insider schrieb:


> @ aurum24, um etwas mehr Sachlichkeit kann gebeten werden.


 
Wald rein, Wald raus!


----------



## nönönö (24 August 2012)

Übrigens habe ich mit 3 Anwälten in dieser Sache telefoniert, die mir sehr konkrete Tipps gegeben haben ohne dass auch nur 1ct. geflossen wäre!


----------



## toll (24 August 2012)

nönönö schrieb:


> Übrigens habe ich mit 3 Anwälten in dieser Sache telefoniert, die mir sehr konkrete Tipps gegeben haben ohne dass auch nur 1ct. geflossen wäre!


 
Kann ich bestätigen. Letztlich liefert man selbst aber auch Informationen, die den Herren erst nach Studium sämtlicher Internetforen zugänglich wären. Also ein Geschäft auf Gegenseitigkeit


----------



## Dickerhals (24 August 2012)

Der Anwalt rief mich übrigens zurück, aber nicht aus Nächstenliebe!

 Und belästigen kann man einen Anwalt nicht, denn es sitzen im Vorzimmer die Damen, die den Anruf durchstellen oder auch nicht. Und ja, ein Mandat ist bei einem Anwalt erstrebenswert und somit auch in seinem Interesse und dazu äußert er sich sicherlich mit jedem Einzelnen! Somit kann doch jeder selbst entscheiden, auch der Anwalt, welche Gespräche er führen will oder nicht!

Ich hoffe, bevor man ein Mandat vergibt, darf man den Anwalt noch kennen lernen. In der freien Wirtschaft bewirbt man sich auch! Ich möchte es schon wissen mit wem ich es zu tun habe und wo die Reise hingeht!


----------



## nönönö (24 August 2012)

Dazu möchte ich noch anmerken, dass nicht einmal ansatzweise soetwas wie ein dezentes Drängen zu einer Mandatschaft zu vernehmen war, durch keine Blume, einfach NULL! Es ging einzig und allein um die Sache! In einem Fall hab ich sogar direkt im ersten Satz gesagt, dass das KEIN Auftrag wird, dennoch war der RA sehr freundlich und eine echte Hilfe!


----------



## Insider (24 August 2012)

nönönö schrieb:


> Wald rein, Wald raus!





toll schrieb:


> Studium sämtlicher Internetforen


Will nicht unken aber dies hier ist das forum.computerbetrug.de und einen Computerbetrug vermag ich hier nicht wirklich zu erkennen.

Hier gibt es Aktivisten, die sich schon seit vielen Jahren strittiger Phänomene angenommen haben und über diese Portal sehr viel Hilfe streuen konnten. Dieses Forum hier sollte kein Chatroom für Newbies sein, die verärgert über ihr Problem sind und die jegliche Nebengeräusche und vor allem die erfahrenen User hier gleich abwatschen. Einige dieser "erfahrenen User" sind womöglich selbst Juristen, engagierte Journalisten oder z. B. auch Ermittlungspersonen von Staatsanwaltschaften. Hinter jedem Nic verbirgt sich eine anonyme Persönlichkeit, deren wahre Identität man nicht einfach so unterschätzen sollte.

Was ich damit schreiben will: _der Ton hier ist sehr rüde!_


Heiko schrieb:


> Stammtisch ... Darauf hab ich keine Lust.


Seid doch bitte sachlich im Thema und freundlich zu einander!


----------



## aurum24 (24 August 2012)

Ich denke der grosse Unterschied JETZT also mit den "Gewerblichen" und ZUVOR mit den Verbrauchern ist, daß die Gewerblichen in Ihrer Laufbahn schon mehr dieser oder ähnlicher Typen, wie den Patienten "begegnet" sind. Oder anderen Stess und Ärger mit Behörden + Finanzamt durchgemacht haben, daß viele Leute, der Abnickerrei (ja, ich zahle) einfach überdrüssig sind. Vielmehr habe zumindest ich, nach 13 Jahren Geschäftsführer einen ganz eigenen Hass gegen diese Art von "Geschäftsleuten" entwickelt, daß mich so leicht, Nichts mehr aus der Bahn wirft. Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, was passiert wäre, hätte den Patienten letzte Woche in seiner "Villa " angetroffen. Ich beschäftige mich nun mit diesem Mist schon 1 Woche und das nervt eigentlich am Meisten. Das Geld ist nicht der Grund. Zahlt man eben weniger Steuern auf diese "Ausgabe". Diese Gestalten stören jedoch den normalen Geschäftsablauf vieler seriöser Unternehmen. Ups, wieder ein öffentliches Interesse.....

In diesem Sinne, Schönes WE.


----------



## nönönö (24 August 2012)

@ Insider

Das verstehe ich schon, aber wenn etwas sachlich unangebracht ist, wie in diesem Falle, spielt es schlicht keine Rolle, ob der Schreiber 10 oder 70 Jahre alt ist, seit gestern oder seit 10 Jahren hier usw. Auch das gehört zum Web! Ein Newbie kann auch recht haben, ein verdientes Mitglied ebenso unrecht. Und hier ging es um eine konkrete Unterstellung die einige Newbies sehr konkret anhand eigener Erfahrung widerlegen können. Warum sollte das bitte nicht angemessen sein? Es geht um konkrete Aussagen und nicht um das, was vorher war oder hinterher sein wird. Es geht auch nicht um Personen, wenn einer in einem Post Unfug schreibt, kann er im nächsten dennoch eine Glanzleistung vollbringen!

Ich sehe das zudem sehr wohl als (mutmaßlichen) Computerbetrug, weil es nur durch Web und PC möglich ist, so zu agieren. Wenn man das hier als reines Verbraucherforum sehen will (geschlossen) hätte man das am ersten Tag klarstellen müssen. Aber die Tage wurde noch "stolz" drauf verwiesen, dass Erkenntnisse aus diesem Forum woanders verwendet werden.

Sachlichkeit ist immer angemessen, mal Lachen sollte auch mal dürfen. Aber der Vorwurf von Reducal war nun mal nicht sachlich, zumindest sachlich in dieser pauschalen Form nicht richtig. Wenn ich die ganz persönliche und konkrete Erfahrung gemacht habe, dass mir da ein RA konkret mit Rat und Tat zur Seite steht, ohne nach meiner Kontonummer zu fragen, steht das dem eben 180 Grad entgegen. Pauschalaussagen dieser Art sind kontraproduktiv. Daran ändern ja auch ggf. 100.000 andere sehr gute Beiträge dann nichts...


----------



## Dickerhals (24 August 2012)

Insider schrieb:


> Will nicht unken aber dies hier ist das forum.computerbetrug.de und einen Computerbetrug vermag ich hier nicht wirklich zu erkennen.
> 
> Hier gibt es Aktivisten, die sich schon seit vielen Jahren strittiger Phänomene angenommen haben und über diese Portal sehr viel Hilfe streuen konnten. Dieses Forum hier sollte kein Chatroom für Newbies sein, die verärgert über ihr Problem sind und die jegliche Nebengeräusche und vor allem die erfahrenen User hier gleich abwatschen. Einige dieser "erfahrenen User" sind womöglich selbst Juristen, engagierte Journalisten oder z. B. auch Ermittlungspersonen von Staatsanwaltschaften. Hinter jedem Nic verbirgt sich eine anonyme Persönlichkeit, deren wahre Identität man nicht einfach so unterschätzen sollte.
> 
> Was ich damit schreiben will: _der Ton hier ist sehr rüde!_ Seid doch bitte sachlich im Thema und freundlich zu einander!


 
Der Ton ist ganz und gar nicht rüde. Warum sollte ich anders schreiben, wenn ich wüßte wer im Forum ist und welche Ausbildung er hätte. Das ist jetzt wirklich verletzter Stolz! Ich bin ein gestandener Geschäftmann, der auch schon eine Menge Erfahrung mitbringt und wurde zuerst abgewatscht mit einem gewissen Wink! Das es aber nicht immer für mich läuft, scheint nur in der freien Wirtschaft ein Aspekt zu sein, wo der ein oder andere durch muss! Danke für Eure Info! Ich frage mich jetzt ernsthaft ob es richtig war, so viele Informationen auszutauschen!


----------



## toll (24 August 2012)

Insider schrieb:


> _Studium sämtlicher Internetforen - _
> Was ich damit schreiben will: _der Ton hier ist sehr rüde!_


 
Sorry, ich kann an meinem Post nichts Anstößiges erkennen.


----------



## Heiko (24 August 2012)

Zu Eurer Info:

http://www.lexea.de/news/detail/mas...handelsgesellschaft-in-die-schranken-108.html


----------



## nönönö (24 August 2012)

Super, danke!


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (24 August 2012)

Ist ja erfreulich.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (24 August 2012)

Nur kvr-onlineshop.de ist leider weiter online, nicht wie in dem Artikel steht das er bereits abgeschaltet ist.

Folgendes steht jetzt dort:


> Was immer wir für Sie tun können - wir tun es gerne!
> 
> Herzlich Willkommen bei KVR. Stöbern Sie nach Lust und Laune!
> 
> Wir haben es uns zum Ziel gesetzt, Ihnen ein einzigartiges Einkaufserlebnis zu bereiten. Das ist angesichts der Vielzahl von Einkaufsmöglichkeiten im Internet sicher ein hohes Ziel. Daher setzen wir auf konsequente Kundenorientierung - sollten Sie also Fragen haben, so zögern Sie nicht uns anzusprechen. Wir helfen Ihnen weiter - bis Sie zufrieden sind!


----------



## Simmi (24 August 2012)

Es fehlen aber schon wieder z.B. die Kategorien u. Teile des Templates. Der Mann ist eben erst neu in der Branche


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (24 August 2012)

Oder man weiß nicht mit so einem kostenlosen Shop-Template umzugehen.


----------



## dvill (24 August 2012)

Zieht der die Angebote von Amazon per Bot rüber oder ist der Praktikant blind?

http://www.amazon.de/Sämtliche-Gedichte-Johann-Wolfgang-Goethe/dp/3458173552

http://kvr-onlineshop.de/product.php?id_product=246

Im Bild steht der Preis mit 15 Euro. Und was nimmt die Gammelsdorfer Puppenkiste?


----------



## Simmi (24 August 2012)

Mensch dem U von U+C muss doch langsam der Kamm schwillen, wenn der Praktikant nicht aus den Socken kommt. Hätte er mal in die gelben Seiten geschaut, da findet man jemand der sich damit auskennt. Jetzt wird es aber eng, da es nur noch wenige gibt die noch keines seiner netten Schreiben bekommen haben.


----------



## Heiko (24 August 2012)

Und noch ein interessanter Artikel:
http://boingboing.net/2012/08/23/german-copyright-trolls-will-s.html


----------



## nönönö (24 August 2012)

dvill schrieb:


> Zieht der die Angebote von Amazon per Bot rüber oder ist der Praktikant blind?
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Sämtliche-Gedichte-Johann-Wolfgang-Goethe/dp/3458173552
> 
> ...


 

Verstoß gegen die Buchpreisbindung, abmahnfähig!

*http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/buchprg/BJNR344810002.html*

*§ 3*

Zudem falsche Mehrwertsteuerangabe! Danke, Screenshot unter Zeugen erstellt!


----------



## nönönö (24 August 2012)

Heiko schrieb:


> Zu Eurer Info:
> 
> http://www.lexea.de/news/detail/mas...handelsgesellschaft-in-die-schranken-108.html


 
Wobei ich die vorgehensweise nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann, weil damit ja ein Wettbewerbsverhältnis anerkannt wird. Naja, viele Wege führen zum Ziel


----------



## schokoladenhai (24 August 2012)

nönönö schrieb:


> Verstoß gegen die Buchpreisbindung, abmahnfähig!
> 
> *http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/buchprg/BJNR344810002.html*
> 
> ...


 
http://kvr-onlineshop.de/product.php?id_product=92
_Batterieverordnung_? Ich finde keine auf der ganzen Webseite!
http://kvr-onlineshop.de/product.php?id_product=225
_Textilkennzeichungspflicht_? Die Grammzahl sagt wohl weniger über die Zusammensetzung des Materials aus.

Es fällt mir wirklich sehr schwer sachlich zu bleiben!


----------



## Teleton (24 August 2012)

http://kvr-onlineshop.de/product.php?id_product=250
Lustig, Werbung mit Rufausbeutung:


			
				kvr schrieb:
			
		

> Achtung - dies ist keine Ray-Ban-Sonnebrille.


----------



## veritas (24 August 2012)

Schon seltsam, dieses Hickhack mit dem Shop derzeit. Und dann noch in aller Öffentlichkeit. 
Kam mir fast so vor als sollte für jede Branche ein Abmahngrund geboten weden: Bücher ohne
Buchpreisbindung, Lebensmittel ohne grundpreisauszeichnung, Bekleidung nicht korrekt nach der
Textilkennzeichnungspflicht, Spielwaren ohne Gefahrenhinweise ect. 
Quasi damit ein paar Gegenabmahnungen kommen und so ja ein Wettbewerbsverhältnis anerkannt
wird. 
Weiß nicht was ich von dem allem halten soll, so dilettantisch kann man ja gar nicht vorgehen, ob 
da nicht doch was mit bezweckt wird?


----------



## schokoladenhai (25 August 2012)

Zudem ist es seltsam, dass Produkte identische Lagerbestände eines anderen Shops haben.
http://kvr-onlineshop.de/product.php?id_product=177 (130) = http://www.ihs-rcmodelle.de/p/666696201/rc-amg-mercedes-clk-dtm-rot-40-mhzb
http://kvr-onlineshop.de/product.php?id_product=129 (1008) = http://www.rakuten.de/produkt/nika-tee-sieb-dinosaurier-t-rex-666695976.html


----------



## microline (25 August 2012)

Hallo liebe Leute,

mein Name ist Frank und ich war einer der Ersten, die eine Abmahnung ( wg. fehlerhaften AGB ) von der kvr / U+C erhalten haben.
Die Abmahnung lag am 10.08. in meinem Postkasten und zu der Zeit konnte ich nichts im Internet über die kvr finden.

Ich habe die Sache einem Fachanwalt übergeben und mittlerweile ist ein Schrieb raus, in dem die Abmahnung abgelehnt wird.
Keine Zahlung an U+C und keine mod. UE.

Mittlerweile würde ich anders reagieren, nämlich garnicht. Dann hätte ich auch die Kosten für den Anwalt gespart.
Man ist offensichtlich auf schnelles Geld aus und wird den Weg vor Gericht scheuen.


----------



## nönönö (25 August 2012)

@ veritas

Ich sag mal so: Wenn ein Geschäftsmodell (Abofallen) kollabiert, die Lebenshaltungskosten aufgrund des ausschweifenden Lebens hoch sind und die Weitsicht fehlte, Kohle für magere Zeiten zur Seite zu legen, kann man schon mal Verzweifelungstaten begehen. Ob das hier der Fall ist, weiß ich nicht, aber es wäre zumindest eine psychologisch nachvollziehbare Erklärung, für diesen offensichtlichen Irrsinn. Dass die Abmahnwelle mit der verpflichtenden Button-Lösung startete ist ja vermutlich nicht zufällig...


----------



## nönönö (25 August 2012)

Hat jemand Kenntnis von neuen Abmahnungen seit dem 23.08.?


----------



## veritas (25 August 2012)

Ja das wäre interessant und auch ob jemand von den ersten Abmahnungen
in irgendeiner Form wieder von den Herren gehört hat.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (25 August 2012)

Teleton schrieb:


> http://kvr-onlineshop.de/product.php?id_product=250
> Lustig, Werbung mit Rufausbeutung:


 
Vielleicht sollte man die von Ray-Ban darauf hinweisen, dass der Gammelsdorfer Werbung mit deren Namen für Plagiate macht.


----------



## microline (25 August 2012)

Sgt. Pepper schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man die von Ray-Ban darauf hinweisen, dass der Gammelsdorfer Werbung mit deren Namen für Plagiate macht.


 
Wird sofort gemacht.


----------



## Nicko1998 (25 August 2012)

Wer da so alles mit dem Getreideverwamser "zusammenwohnt"???


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (25 August 2012)

Du meist dieses Brieflastenbild mit den vielen Schildern?


----------



## Reducal (25 August 2012)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Nicko1998 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wer da so alles mit dem Getreideverwamser "zusammenwohnt"???
> ...


Siehe hier: 





Dickerhals schrieb:


> ....jetzt noch ein paar Hausbilder...


----------



## dvill (25 August 2012)

Hat die Gammelsdorfer Puppenkiste eine eigene Gewinnerzielungsabsicht?

Wenn der Otto-Klonshop dort nicht als Partnershop mit Provisionen vergütet worden ist, bleibt dem Shopbetreiber keine Möglichkeit, eigene Einnahmen zu erzielen. Entweder lehnt er Bestellungen ab (wie im Amazon-Shop von KVR) oder er tippt die Bestellung 1:1 bei Otto selbst ein, für lau.

Beim jetzigen Shop seit wenigen Tagen bleibt die Frage, ob durch ein

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streckengeschäft

was übrig bleiben könnte. Wie finden Kunden diesen Shop? Wo ist Werbung? Hat schon jemand bestellt? Von wo erfolgt der Versand?


----------



## nönönö (25 August 2012)

microline schrieb:


> Wird sofort gemacht.


 
Hast Du das erledigt? Soweit ich weiß, reagiert Ray-Ban das SEHR aggressiv, wäre also wirklich wichtig und vermutlich effizient!


----------



## schokoladenhai (25 August 2012)

Komisch irgendwie wurde der 34.Kunde bei Amazon dann doch beliefert. Glückwunsch!
http://www.amazon.de/gp/aag/details...tplaceID=A1PA6795UKMFR9&seller=A2RIBIRX237EJM#


----------



## nönönö (25 August 2012)

Naja, wäre ja eher komisch gewesen, wenn er dann nicht doch mal versucht hätte, den Schein zu wahren. Ist ihm damit aber nur bedingt gelungen


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (25 August 2012)

Ganz große Show. Man kennt es von den Abofallenseiten aus den Anfangsjahren der Nutzlosbranche, wo auch immer mal "zufriedene Kunden" mit Kommentaren gelistet wurde.


----------



## Dickerhals (26 August 2012)

schokoladenhai schrieb:


> Komisch irgendwie wurde der 34.Kunde bei Amazon dann doch beliefert. Glückwunsch!
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/aag/details...tplaceID=A1PA6795UKMFR9&seller=A2RIBIRX237EJM#


 

Er hat jetzt auch wieder Zeit, seinen Shop auf Fordermann zu bringen! Mit was für einer Hingabe er das tut, ist ein fleißiger Mann!


----------



## jupp11 (26 August 2012)

schokoladenhai schrieb:


> Zudem ist es seltsam, dass Produkte identische Lagerbestände eines anderen Shops haben.


Blick in die Karten des Nachbarn erspart stundenlanges Nachdenken


----------



## schokoladenhai (27 August 2012)

Und weiter gehts im kvr-shop...Champagner, Badetücher - nur das gute Zeug! 
Produkte welche bis zu 50% mehr kosten als bei den Mitbewerbern, lassen mich doch glatt böse Dinge vermuten.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (27 August 2012)

Tja, aber die AGB's sind nach wie vor im Verborgenen, Widerrufsbelehrung ist so nicht korrekt und und und... wenn er nicht diesen miesen Ruf hätte und sich gleich ein noch mieseres Geschäftsmodell gesucht hätte, dann hätte man ja geneigt sein können, ihm hilfreich zur Seite zu stehen. Aber so, Nööö!


----------



## schokoladenhai (27 August 2012)

Ärgern würde es mich persönlich, bei google unter meinem Shopnamen,
a.) weder auf Platz 1 zustehen noch 
b.) mit den Tags: Abmahnung, Abzocke & Anwalt gefunden zu werden.
Vielleicht wird das aber nur überbewertet.

Welche CDs wurden eigentlich bei Amazon verkauft?
c.) Unzufriedene Kunden werden vielleicht auch nur überbewertet?!

Im Moment gibt es Lautsprecherkabel kvr-onlineshop.de/product.php?id_product=258 für 0,00 €. Schnäppchen!
Ich habe wohl noch eine Menge an kaufmännischem Denken zu lernen.


----------



## toll (27 August 2012)

Ja, kannst ja mal 10 Stück bestellen. Die Menge ist leider nicht am Lager


----------



## komchie (27 August 2012)

dvill schrieb:


> http://www.it-recht-deutschland.de/?p=278845
> 
> 
> Heute ist der 10.8.2012.
> ...


 

Danke für den It-recht-deutschland Link.

hab mich hier im Forum extra angemeldet um mich bei euch zu bedanken!!!!  

Ich wurde auch von u+c abgemahnt und hab mich dann auch bei denen gemeldet. War wohl nicht der einzige der sich wegen diesen u+c Anwälten bei it-recht-d. gemeldet hatte.

Ich kann die Kanzlei def. weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (27 August 2012)

Danke für den Tipp, bin gerade tätig geworden. Wollte nicht gierig sein und habe es bei einer Trommel belassen. Gegangen wären eh nur 2 Stück. Hat jemand Interesse an Lautsprecherkabeln?


----------



## komchie (27 August 2012)

Und, der Wievielte bist du?


----------



## nönönö (27 August 2012)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, bin gerade tätig geworden. Wollte nicht gierig sein und habe es bei einer Trommel belassen. Gegangen wären eh nur 2 Stück. Hat jemand Interesse an Lautsprecherkabeln?


 
Erzähl mal wie´s weitergeht


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (27 August 2012)

Habe ne automatisierte Bestellbestätigung bekommen. Banküberweisung ist raus und ich sehe der Lieferung entgegen LOL. Ich denke, spätestens, wenn Franky die Bestellerdaten sieht, wird ihm klar sein, dass da noch was kommt.


----------



## schokoladenhai (27 August 2012)

Fehlt da die Grundpreisangabe ?
http://kvr-onlineshop.de/product.php?id_product=235


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (27 August 2012)

Keine Ahnung, müssen bei Kosmetika usw. Preisangaben auf eine Grundmenge gemacht werden?


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (27 August 2012)

"Fehlt da die Grundpreisangabe ?" Habe ich eben nachgelesen, hast Recht gehabt... die fehlt tatsächlich. Kommt halt noch ein Grund zur eigenen Abmahnwürdigkeit hinzu. Bei so vielen anderen eigenen Verstößen macht das schon nichts mehr, das Kind ist im Brunnen!


----------



## Monster900 (27 August 2012)

Für was macht er sich eigentlich noch die Mühe? Der sitzt jetzt schon seit Tagen am Rechner und pflegt wahllos Artikel ein. So ein Aufwand für nix und wieder nix. Scheinbar liest er auch mit denn, den Artikel http://kvr-onlineshop.de/product.php?id_product=235 gibt's jetzt schon nicht mehr. Also Leute, aufpassen und keine Tip's mehr geben.

Würde mich auch interessieren was bei deiner Bestellung noch rauskommt Herr Katzenschwanz


----------



## Goblin (27 August 2012)

Wenn ich ehrlich bin hab ich den Sinn dieses Onlineshops immer noch nicht verstanden 

Kann mich mal jemand aufklären warum sich jemand so eine Mühe macht


----------



## dvill (27 August 2012)

Die Gründe kennt man nicht. Ganz zufällig gab es in einem ganz anderen Fall bei einem total durchgeknallten Netzindianer die ganz schlaue Idee wie folgt:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...fe-fuer-Abofallenbetreiber-Burat-1436637.html


> Der Angeklagte [...] hat außerdem der Staatsanwaltschaft zufolge einen Onlineshop für Computerartikel einzig zu dem Zweck betrieben, um Mitbewerber wegen deren fehlerhaften Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen in 15 Fällen abzumahnen und sich so um die Abmahnkosten zu bereichern.


Das ist hier natürlich ganz anders. Der Link ist total OffTopic.


----------



## BenTigger (27 August 2012)

ihr könnt mit 100% Sicherheit davon ausgehen, das hier mitgelesen wird. Es wurde denen schon oft in die Suppe gespuckt, weil hier genug genug Info zur massiven Schleimproduktion bekanntgegeben wurde. Auch wurde immer versucht, die Schleimproduktion still zu legen. Aber die Fabrik arbeitet immer noch, da darauf geachtet wurde, das die Firma reibungslos weiterproduzieren kann.


----------



## nönönö (27 August 2012)

Hat jemand Kenntnis davon, ob das morgen bei Akte 20.12 läuft (wie schon für letzte Woche avisiert)? Auf der Homepage ist wieder keine Ankündigung zu sehen..


----------



## nönönö (27 August 2012)

Goblin schrieb:


> Wenn ich ehrlich bin hab ich den Sinn dieses Onlineshops immer noch nicht verstanden
> 
> Kann mich mal jemand aufklären warum sich jemand so eine Mühe macht


 
Vielleicht möchte er es mal mit seriöser Arbeit versuchen und das sind die ersten Gehversuche?!


----------



## dvill (27 August 2012)

Der Shop wird top gewartet. Jetzt zum Beispiel.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (27 August 2012)

Seine ersten Gehversuche und seriös? Meinst Du nicht, dass Du da etwas zuviel von ihm verlangst?

Leider sind schon wieder Wartungsarbeiten angesagt, weshalb ich meine nächste Bestellung nicht aufgeben konnte, schade eigentlich.


----------



## Perkeo (27 August 2012)

Wichtig wäre m.E., diese ganzen abmahnfähigen Fehler rechtssicher zu dokumentieren, zu sammeln um sie im Bedarfsfall auch anderen Betroffenen zur Verfügung zu stellen. Also vor dem Posten, sichern und dokumentieren. 

lg Perkeo


----------



## Monster900 (27 August 2012)

Jo, gut Idee, macht eh jeder


----------



## schokoladenhai (27 August 2012)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> Habe ne automatisierte Bestellbestätigung bekommen. Banküberweisung ist raus und ich sehe der Lieferung entgegen LOL. Ich denke, spätestens, wenn Franky die Bestellerdaten sieht, wird ihm klar sein, dass da noch was kommt.


Jetzt bekomme ich doch glatt Bedenken...der Shop ist down!


----------



## dvill (27 August 2012)

Nach dem Sandmännchen schaltet die Gammelsdorfer Puppenkiste ab. Morgen ist ein neuer Tag.


----------



## nönönö (27 August 2012)

Also ich hab ca. 40 Screenshots zu der Sache... nur damit das hier zu finden ist, falls mal jemand in die Verlegenheit kommt, im Web nach Beweismaterial zu suchen...


----------



## dvill (27 August 2012)

Screenshots sind gut, wenn das Datum und die Zeit enthalten sind, z.B. die Windows-Uhr oder besser tagesschau.de. Ich finde auch den PDF-Druck gut, wenn in den Kopf- und Fusszeilen die URL und die Systemzeit zu sehen sind.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (27 August 2012)

schokoladenhai schrieb:


> Jetzt bekomme ich doch glatt Bedenken...der Shop ist down!


 
Oupps, Du meinst, es droht der Totalverlust meiner 9 Euronen? Na, sowas aber auch! Na ja, er ist ja der Abzocker meines "Herzens" und ausdrücklich nicht der Abzocker meines "Vertrauens". Ich glaube, ich schreibe die 9 Ocken einfach mal ab, wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen. Jetzt Dirk Katzenschwanz traurig, aber keineswegs enttäuscht, weil Dirk Katzenschwanz von vornherein kein Vertrauen gehabt.


----------



## BenTigger (27 August 2012)

nönönö schrieb:


> Also ich hab ca. 40 Screenshots zu der Sache... nur damit das hier zu finden ist, falls mal jemand in die Verlegenheit kommt, im Web nach Beweismaterial zu suchen...


Na dann hoffen wir mal, dass du in ein paar Monaten auch noch hier ab und zu reinschaust, um dann im Bedarfsfall damit zur Verfügung zu stehen ;.-)


----------



## nönönö (27 August 2012)

dvill schrieb:


> Screenshots sind gut, wenn das Datum und die Zeit enthalten sind, z.B. die Windows-Uhr oder besser tagesschau.de. Ich finde auch den PDF-Druck gut, wenn in den Kopf- und Fusszeilen die URL und die Systemzeit zu sehen sind.


 
Zeit ist jeweils zu sehen, aber eigentlich Nebensache, weil das auch vor Gericht in Zweifel gezogen werden kann (und wird), ist ja schließlich wirklich keine Kunst, das zu faken! Vieles von dem korrespondiert aber eben mit Angaben z.B. hier im Forum und das zusammen ergibt dann wieder etwas handfestes!


----------



## nönönö (27 August 2012)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Na dann hoffen wir mal, dass du in ein paar Monaten auch noch hier ab und zu reinschaust, um dann im Bedarfsfall damit zur Verfügung zu stehen ;.-)


 
Selbst wenn ich dann vermutlich seltener reinschaue, wird man das hier bei Bedarf im Web finden und kann mich via Boardsystem ja problemlos erreichen.


----------



## Perkeo (27 August 2012)

nönönö schrieb:


> Selbst wenn ich dann vermutlich seltener reinschaue, wird man das hier bei Bedarf im Web finden und kann mich via Boardsystem ja problemlos erreichen.


Genau, darauf kommt's an, danke "Nönönö" für die Arbeit. Vielleicht sollt man auch mal seine anderen Seiten so der Reihe nach unter die Lupe nehmen. Die ganzen Abofallen z.B. Nachdem das Button Gesetz nun in Kraft ist, hätt er auch kräftig umbauen müssen. Hat er das getan?

lg Perkeo


----------



## dvill (28 August 2012)

Goblin schrieb:


> Kann mich mal jemand aufklären warum sich jemand so eine Mühe macht


Der Link hier steht schon im Forum, aber doppelt schadet nicht, weil es von einem Fachmann kommt: 

http://www.it-recht-deutschland.de/?p=278926


> [UPDATE 23.08.2012: Shop ist wieder online und füllt sich langsam mit Produkten nach dem "Arche-Noah-Prinzip": Häufig findet sich nur ein Produkt seiner Art, was darauf schließen lässt, dass Herr D. nun versucht, zu den Abgemahnten nachträglich Wettbewerbsverhältnisse herzustellen. Der Haken: Die bereits - vermeintlich - entstandenen Abmahnkosten kann er allenfalls dann ersetzt verlangen, wenn er bereits zum Zeitpunkt der Abmahnung Wettbewerber war.]


----------



## Dickerhals (28 August 2012)

Im Prinzip, müßte täglich einer abmahnen, dann hätten wir noch mehr Potential, was vor Gericht zusammengezogen wird!  Ich hoffe immer noch auf die Staatsanwaltschaft, die hier auch mitliest! Es kommt auch darauf an, was Herr D. mit dem Shop generiert hat und in welchem Verhälnis dies zu seinen Abmahnungen steht! Da gab es ja das Urteil vom Landgericht Koblenz November 2010.

Er liest sicherlich mit und ist fleißig!


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (28 August 2012)

@Dickerhals: wenn er fleißig mitgelesen hätte, dann wären nicht am 17.08.2012 noch fleißig Abmahnungen ausgelaufen. Sagen wir es mal so, auch eine dicke fette Abmahnkanzlei, die immer wieder durch Großaktionen wie einem Pornopranger auf sich aufmerksam macht, ist vor Geldgier-frißt-Hirn-Fehlern gefeit. Sonst hätten sie die ersten feinen Warnsignale aufmerksamer behandelt und Herrn D. nicht so frei, sprich dilettantisch, gewähren lassen. Das Wettbewerbsrecht kennt im Gegensatz zum Urheberrecht auch die Durchgriffshaftung auf die abmahnenden Rechtsanwälte, so dass die Insolvenz von Herrn D. auch keinen Schutz vor weiteren Forderungen aus der Abmahnwelle bieten würde.

Auch ein abschließender Fleiß würde nicht mehr helfen, es sind einfach zu viele Fehler im Vorfeld begangen worden. Für unsereins bedeutet das: Zurücklehnen und mit Genuß erleben, wie die Bombe bei Herrn D. und seinen Anwälten hochgeht.


----------



## Dickerhals (28 August 2012)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> @Dickerhals: wenn er fleißig mitgelesen hätte, dann wären nicht am 17.08.2012 noch fleißig Abmahnungen ausgelaufen. Sagen wir es mal so, auch eine dicke fette Abmahnkanzlei, die immer wieder durch Großaktionen wie einem Pornopranger auf sich aufmerksam macht, ist vor Geldgier-frißt-Hirn-Fehlern gefeit. Sonst hätten sie die ersten feinen Warnsignale aufmerksamer behandelt und Herrn D. nicht so frei, sprich dilettantisch, gewähren lassen. Das Wettbewerbsrecht kennt im Gegensatz zum Urheberrecht auch die Durchgriffshaftung auf die abmahnenden Rechtsanwälte, so dass die Insolvenz von Herrn D. auch keinen Schutz vor weiteren Forderungen aus der Abmahnwelle bieten würde.
> 
> Auch ein abschließender Fleiß würde nicht mehr helfen, es sind einfach zu viele Fehler im Vorfeld begangen worden. Für unsereins bedeutet das: Zurücklehnen und mit Genuß erleben, wie die Bombe bei Herrn D. und seinen Anwälten hochgeht.


 
Dein Wort in Gottes Gehörgang! Ich hoffe, wir erleben es noch mit, wenn die Bombe hochgeht!Aber Du mußt doch zugeben, dass er fleißig ist! Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass er nicht blöd ist!


----------



## Dickerhals (28 August 2012)

Übrigens! Heute kam die Antwort von der Anwaltskammer, dass die Beschwerde angenommen worden ist und diese zur Einsicht weitergeleitet wird!


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (28 August 2012)

@Dickerhals: Deine doppelte Verneinung kann ich nur bejahen. Ich stelle das Referenzurteil eines ähnlich, beileibe aber nicht annähend so dreisten und dilettantischen Falles hier noch mal rein und vergleiche bitte die sehr kurzen Zeiten zwischen "Tathergang", Abmahnung und Endurteil.


----------



## nönönö (28 August 2012)

Ich möchte auch andere darum bitten, weiter Verstöße immer per Screenshot festzuhalten (machen eh´viele , denke ich). Die Halbwertzeit bei dem nervösigen Gezucke in dem Shop nimmt ja immer weiter ab, also sehe ich nicht alles, zudem hat jeder hier sein eigenes "Fachgebiet" in dem er Verstöße erkennt. Ausserdem ist mein Speicherplatz begrenzt bei der Anzahl der Fehler brauche ich ja bald noch eine extern 2TB Festplatte allein die Truppe  Ich habe auch die Stellenanzeigen etc. gesichert, falls das mal verschollen sein sollte und gebraucht wird.


----------



## schokoladenhai (28 August 2012)

Nebenbei habe ich auch noch knapp 30 Screenshots.


----------



## Simmi (28 August 2012)

Ich glaube es werden kaum Screenshots dazu kommen, mein Tipp: der kommt mit dem Shopsystem nicht wieder. Der fährt jetzt täglich mit einem Stapel Abmahnungen zum Kumpel "U" von "U+C" nach Regensburg. So war das sicher vorher nicht geplant.
Wie lange kann man den im nachhinein mit den gesammelten Screenshots eigentlich abmahnen?


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (28 August 2012)

Beitrag auf dem SAT1 Forum ist vom 07.03.2012:

_[Vollzitat aus einem anderen Forum entfernt. Der Link führt zu dem Gesagten. (bh)]_

Quelle: Klick


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (28 August 2012)

Nun ja, auch wenn der KVR-onlineshop vorerst abgetaucht ist, heißt das nicht, dass nicht noch weitere abmahnfähige Projekte online geschaltet wären: http://bestseller-online-shop.de/


----------



## nönönö (28 August 2012)

Man weiß gar nicht, wo man anfangen soll


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (29 August 2012)

Ein besonders hübsches Bild vom Briefkasten unseres Abmahn-Azubis mit hängendem Briefkastenschlüssel. Offensichtlich ist der Besitzer des Briefkastens vor der gezückten Kamera getürmt.

http://s7.directupload.net/images/120829/6bzq2ze9.jpg


----------



## Schelm (29 August 2012)

Hat heute jemand Post von Herrn S. bekommen?

Also ich bin dabei wenn genügend mitmachen.


----------



## nönönö (29 August 2012)

Wallfahrt nach Gammelsdorf, oder wie?  Ich hab aber keine Post...


----------



## dvill (29 August 2012)

Diese Herrschaften, die ihre Mitmenschen in gut getarnte Kostenfallen locken und dann als "Zechpreller" verhöhnen, haben ein gutes Gespür, wie weit ihr Sicherheitsabstand zu ihrer Kundschaft mindestens sein sollte.

Drahtzieher sind erfahrungsgemäß niemals in Nähe der dekorativen Briefkästen zu finden. Dort gibt es nur unbeteiligte Nachbarn, die die "Besuche" der Kundschaft und der Fernseh-Teams zu ertragen haben.

Für die Post gibt es oft eine Dauerweiterleitung, dass selbst die Briefkastenleerung durch Helfershelfer nur selten erfolgen muss.


----------



## Perkeo (29 August 2012)

Schelm schrieb:


> Also ich bin dabei wenn genügend mitmachen.



Ich auch 

lg Perkeo


----------



## dvill (29 August 2012)

Hier war mal ein Briefkasten "bewohnt":

http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-49067578.html

Das ist aber historisch gesehen eine klare Ausnahme und vermutlich nicht wiederholbar.


----------



## Heiko (29 August 2012)

Auch nochmal zur Info: 
http://www.kanzlei-rader.de/?p=903#more-903


----------



## Ich bins (30 August 2012)

Wir haben die Abmahnung durch KVR zwar erfolgreich durch unseren Anwalt abgewehrt,
jedoch nehme ich die Sache sehr persönlich und bin bereit weitere Schritte gegen diese lustigen Gesellen
zu unternehmen um auch für andere Massenabmahner ein Zeichen zusetzen.



> Hat heute jemand Post von Herrn S. bekommen?


 
wie kommt man an diese Post?


----------



## Schelm (30 August 2012)

Ich werde hier nichts mehr ausplaudern - der Feind  hört mit. Wenn ihr wissen wollt, was ihr unternehmen könnt,
kontaktiert Herrn S. - der wird es euch erklären. Um so mehr Leute bei dieser Sache mitmachen, desto besser.
Vielleicht wird das die Collegen sogar ihre Lizenz kosten. Es wird Zeit, dass diese Kreaturen, mit ihren höchst
fraglichen Geschäftsmodellen, endlich aus dem Verkehr gezogen werden.


----------



## Ich bins (30 August 2012)

Hallo Schelm

wie kann man denn Herrn S. kontaktieren?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (30 August 2012)

Ich bins schrieb:


> wie kann man denn Herrn S. kontaktieren?


Hier: http://bit.ly/OxskSw


----------



## Ich bins (30 August 2012)

Ach so der Herr S. 

Wir hatten mit Ihm bereits Kontakt und haben die erhaltene Abmahnung zur Verfügung gestellt.

Für die Abwehr der Abmahnung haben wir dann unseren eigenen Anwalt mit dem wir seit Jahren erfolgreich zusammen arbeiten beauftragt.

Mir geht es jetzt vorallem darum, das diesen und zukünftigen Massenabmahnern gezeigt wird das wir Unternehmer uns dass nicht gefallen lassen.

Wenn noch jemand andere Ideeen hat gegen dieses Pack vorzugehen kann er germe mit mir in Kontakt treten.


----------



## Schelm (30 August 2012)

Es passiert gerade. Die Frage ist nur, wer alles mitmacht.


----------



## Ich bins (30 August 2012)

Ok. dann werde ich mich nochmal mit Herrn S. in Verbindung setzen.


----------



## recht so! (30 August 2012)

Schelm schrieb:


> Es passiert gerade. Die Frage ist nur, wer alles mitmacht.


Ich zum Beispiel. Habe gerade mein o.k. an Herrn S. gemailt.


----------



## Schelm (30 August 2012)

Mein OK hat er auch


----------



## schokoladenhai (30 August 2012)

Bin auch dabei.
Wir sind jedoch bisher zuwenig.


----------



## Schelm (30 August 2012)

@Dirk Katzenschwanz

Wenn man denen jedoch nachweisen könnte, dass die z.B "Halbe Halbe" machen, sieht das meiner Meinung nach schon etwas anders aus.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (30 August 2012)

Zuwenig? Hey, allein bei RA A.S. liegen über 100 Mandate und bei seinen Kollegen geschätzt noch mindestens das Doppelte. Das sollte reichen, zumindest den netten Herrn aus Gammelsdorf wirtschaftlich zu ruinieren und den Collegen die Lust vor weiteren Abmahnungen zu nehmen.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (30 August 2012)

Schelm schrieb:


> @Dirk Katzenschwanz
> 
> Wenn man denen jedoch nachweisen könnte, dass die z.B "Halbe Halbe" machen, sieht das meiner Meinung nach schon etwas anders aus.


 
Okay, da gebe ich Dir Recht, aaaber wie willst Du das nachweisen, bzw. werden die solche Vereinbarungen doch nicht schriftlich fixiert und so hinterlegt haben, dass unsereiner daran käme?


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (30 August 2012)

@ nönönö: Hmm ich hätte es ein wenig anders ausgedrückt, denn nicht Dein Hinweis, sondern derjenige, der mit 800 km/h in eine parkende Kugel gelaufen ist, war böse.


----------



## Schelm (30 August 2012)

@ Dirk Katzenschwanz

manchmal muss man einfach nur dem Geld folgen


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (30 August 2012)

Das ist schon richtig, dass man nur dem Geld folgen muss, nur leider sind mir dabei die Hände gebunden und diejenigen, die dazu befähigt wären, befassen sich nicht mit in erster Linie zivilrechtlich relevantem Kleinkram. Sorry, dass ich das so sagen muss.


----------



## Schelm (30 August 2012)

@Dirk Katzenschwanz

Und das nutzen die feinen Herren dann mächtig aus. - Da könnte ich kotzen ...


----------



## dvill (30 August 2012)

http://www.firmenwissen.de/az/firmeneintrag/85408/8350276130/KVR_HANDELSGESELLSCHAFT_MBH.html


> BranchendatenBrancheninformationen für KVR Handelsgesellschaft mbH
> 
> Nach Klassifikation der Wirtschaftszweige des statistischen Bundesamtes (WZ 2008) ist KVR Handelsgesellschaft mbH wie folgt zugeordnet:
> 
> Hauptbranche:  Datenverarbeitung, Hosting und damit verbundene Tätigkeiten   (Branchencode: 63.11)


Man könnte auch sagen: Permanente Shopwartung, nix mit Verkauf, Handel und Warenwirtschaft.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (30 August 2012)

dvill schrieb:


> Man könnte auch sagen: Permanente Shopwartung, nix mit Verkauf, Handel und Warenwirtschaft.


 
Ich würde den Geschäftszweck der KVR Handelsgesellschaft mbH wie folgt formulieren: "moderne Wegelagerei, Erbringen von Nutzlosleistungen, Erstellung eines Alibi-Onlineshops zu Abmahnzwecken, Darstellung einer Kulisse viel Leistung für null Gegenleistung verlagen zu wollen"


----------



## akeem (30 August 2012)

Hallo zusammen. Ich bin neu hier und bin froh durch einen ganz besonderen gemeinsamen Freund zu euch gefunden zu haben. Ich habe eben meinem Helferlein Herrn S. die Zusage gegeben. Ich werde einen ausgeben, damit den feinen Herren mal richtig ausgeschenkt wird. Ich hoffe, es machen genug mit!


----------



## akeem (30 August 2012)

Gegen U+C wurde heute eine Einstweilige Verfügung im Falle "Porno-Pranger" erlassen.

http://www.regensburg-digital.de/schlappe-fuer-porno-anwaelte/30082012/

Hätte wohl besser Erwachsenen-Filme geladen, als einen Online-Shop eröffnet...


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (30 August 2012)

Ich glaube, da hat jemand gezündelt und übersehen, dass er die eigenen Strohballen in Brand gesteckt hat. Aber Hand aufs Herz, es trifft in dem Fall ganz sicher die Richtigen.


----------



## recht so! (31 August 2012)

*KVH Handelsgesellschaft mbH bei “ersatzteilpartner.de” gekündigt, danach DDoS-Attacke auf den Server von it-recht deutschland*

http://home.arcor.de/margot.wolf/ddos.jpg

(...) 


-- 
unbewiesene Unterstellung gelöscht - hr


----------



## Kanapp (31 August 2012)

Interessantes Update am Ende des Artikels:

http://www.it-recht-deutschland.de/?p=278952

Wehrt sich da einer?

Ich frage Herrn K. mal, ob er eine Beschwerde vorliegen hat und von wem...(damit hier nicht immer unbewiesene Behauptungen aufgestellt werden müssen)


----------



## recht so! (31 August 2012)

Dabei hab' ich in meiner unbewiesenen Unterstellung noch nicht mal Namen genannt... 
Wollte nur zum Ausdruck bringen, daß eine DDoS-Attacke nun wirklich nicht die feine englische Art ist und der/die Verursacher mit strafrechtlichen Konsequenzen rechnen müssen (aber vielleicht spielt das jetzt auch schon keine Rolle mehr).


----------



## nönönö (31 August 2012)

Bitte genau lesen:
http://www.it-recht-deutschland.de/?p=278952

Jurablogs.com hat offenbar Probleme mit dem Rückgrat und lässt sich einschüchtern

Wer eine Meinung dazu hat, sollte das an die in o.g. Link genannte Emailadresse äussern. Ich denke, dass sind wir angesichts des Engagements von Herrn Schupp und seinen Leuten in dieser Sache schuldig! Ausreden gibt´s nich


----------



## akeem (31 August 2012)

Ich habe soeben Herrn K. angeschrieben und um eine Stellungnahme gebeten. Nicht dass ich mit einer konkreten Antwort rechnen würde...


----------



## Simmi (31 August 2012)

Nachdem nun auch selbst vor Attacken gegen Rechtsanwaltskanzleien der Abgemahnten nicht zurückgeschreckt wird, sollten wir umso mehr gestärkt und gemeinsam an einem Strang ziehen. Ich habe da vollstes Vertrauen in das weitere Vorgehen von RA Hr. S.


----------



## Perkeo (31 August 2012)

Ich finde, man sollte die Dinge jetzt nicht durcheinander würfeln. Eine DDOS-Attacke ist eine Straftat, wer tatsächlich dahinter steckt, wird ohnehin schwer zu ermitteln sein. Auch wenn gewisse Rückschlüsse nahe liegen, sollte auch hier der Grundsatz gelten "im Zweifel für den Angeklagten". Mutmaßungen und unbewiesene Verdächtigungen helfen niemandem weiter und spielen letztendlich nur D+U in die Hände.
Warum der Blog von Herrn Schupp nun bei jurablogs gesperrt wurde, weiß ich nicht, solang werd ich auch nicht über "mangelndes Rückgrat" spekulieren. Vielleicht liegen den Betreibern einfach auch nicht alle Informationen vor. Ich persönlich will auch niemandens "Existenz" vernichten, wie das vor ein paar Tagen hier jemand geschrieben hatte. Sollte Herr D. oder Herr RA U. zur Einsicht kommen und ihr Geld in Zukunft mit redlicher Arbeit verdienen wollen, wäre ich der erste, der ihnen dafür alles Gute wünscht.  

Gerade wenn die Gegenseite so offensichtlich unkorrekt und skrupellos agiert, sollte man eben gerade deshalb genau das NICHT tun und ÄUSSERST korrekt und besonnen vorgehen. Da hab ich nach wie vor vollstes Vertrauen in Herrn Schupp und beteilige mich gerne an seinem geplanten Vorgehen. Ob es darüber hinaus sinnvoll ist, wenn ich - als ohnehin juristischer Laie - diesen Herrn von Jurablogs anschreibe. weiß ich nicht.... Muß ich erst mal drüber nachdenken.

lg Perkeo


----------



## akeem (31 August 2012)

Juristischer Laie hin oder her, es geht mir darum Unmut zu zeigen und nicht still zu sitzen und abzuwarten. Ich will mich nicht total machtlos fühlen müssen!
Das Argument der Sachlichkeit und Bedachtheit unterstütze ich im Übrigen völlig!


----------



## nönönö (31 August 2012)

@ Perkeo

Wenn Du wie Du sagst Vertrauen in Herrn S. hast dann solltest Du das tun, denn er wird die Kontaktemailadresse nicht ohne Grund in o.g. Link angeführt haben.

Ergänzend sei erwähnt, dass Jurablogs it-Recht/ Schupp ohne jede vorherige Kontaktaufnahme gesperrt hat! Und zumindest dieser Stil ist fragwürdig. Die mögen am Ende gute und plausible Gründe haben, aber dann muss man sie auch dem Betroffenen nennen, das gebietet allein schon die Thematik dieses Portals. Bei dieser Verfahrensweise drängen sich mir da schon Bandscheibenprobleme am Rückgrat auf...


----------



## Simmi (31 August 2012)

@Perkeo
Es wurden doch keine Mutmaßungen oder Verdächtigungen zur DDOS-Attacke ausgesprochen, jeder darf davon halten was er möchte. In meinem Kopf ist dabei aber ein Name oder auch zwei, dagegen kann ich mich einfach nicht wehren.


----------



## nönönö (31 August 2012)

Nicht direkt unser Thema, aber sicher dennoch von Interesse:
http://www.regensburg-digital.de/zweites-gericht-urteilt-gegen-porno-pranger/31082012/

Schön ist ja, dass die Herren ein sehr stimmiges Gesamtbild abliefern, das jedem Staatsanwalt unmittelbar deutlich macht, mit was für seriösen Zeitgenossen er es hier zu tun hat. Sagen wir mal so: Bei dem, was die in den vergangenen Monaten und speziell dann mit der diletantischen AGB-Bummerang-Lachnummer abgeliefert haben mach ich mir mal langsam über Wetteinsätze Gedanken, die ich auf ein Urteil gegen die Gammelsdorfer Puppenkiste und deren fachkundige Erfüllungsgehilfen setze. Es kann sich doch wirklich nur um eine Verzweifelungstat handeln, was die da abliefern!? Man kann als Anwalt doch wirklich nicht so wenig Ahnung von der Materie haben und andererseits kann man die allgemeine Verfassung des potentiellen Gegners doch nicht so dermaßen weltfrend fehleinschätzen, wie es hier beides geschehen ist. Da muss doch verzweifelte Panik als Triebfeder eine Rolle gespielt haben, mit rationalem Handeln hat dieses Himmelfahrtskommando ja mal rein gar nichts zu tun!? Ich meine: Wenn man ein Konzept entwerfen möchte, wie sowas garantiert *NICHT* funktionieren kann, würde ich nach ca. einer Woche gründlicher Recherche in etwa genau auf das Konzept kommen, was das Dreamteam da an den Start gebracht hat!?

Oder aber die alte Lebensweisheit "Gier frist Hirn" hat eine neue Stufe erreicht und die Gier leidet in diesem Fall unter Fresssucht in schlimmster Ausprägung. Da hilft dann eine Magenverkleinerung, was sich in diesem Falle in Form eines drastisch reduzierten Lebenswandels auf 10 qm umsetzen ließe, da ist man dann ganz schnell mit nur kleinen positiven Erfahrungen sehr zufrieden und Lebensglück bemisst sich auf einmal an ganz anderen Dingen  !


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (1 September 2012)

@ nönönö,

volle Zustimmung! Teile unseres "Dreamteams" haben es ja fertiggebracht, sich mit dem "Pornopranger" auch ganz weit in die Öffentlichkeit zu drängen. Schöner kann es gar nicht kommen, wenn solche Gierschlünde sich selbst in der Öffentlichkeit in ihre Einzelteile zerlegen.


----------



## Dickerhals (1 September 2012)

Wollt nur kurz einwerfen, dass seit 6 Tagen mein Vodafone LTE nicht mehr geht, ich hier kurz vor der Verzweiflungstat stehe mit der Hotline.......jetzt zur Telekom gewechselt bin und den nächsten Fall eröffnen könnte! Ansonsten ist das Leben in herrlichster Ordnung!

@ Alle! Denkt bitte an die Beschwerde Anwaltskammer!!!!!!!!!!!!! Es sind zu wenig!


----------



## Reducal (1 September 2012)

Dickerhals schrieb:


> Vodafone LTE


Ein sehr interessantes Thema, aus technischer Sicht, hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/lte.39987/. Zu deinem Problem gibt es auch schon seit längerem Meldungen, z. B. hier: http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/...robleme-mit-highspeed-datenfunk-a-764817.html


----------



## Insider (1 September 2012)

Dickerhals schrieb:


> Beschwerde Anwaltskammer!


Gut so! Allerdings muss die Anwaltskammer beim Verdacht einer strafbaren Handlung (der erwähnt wurde) das eigene berufsstandliche Verfahren aussetzen und die Beschwerden bis zu einer abschließenden Prüfung der sachlich und örtlichen zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft übergeben. Erst danach können weitere Schritte in eigener Sache unternommen werden, die sich an den Entscheidungen der Staatsanwaltschaft orientieren. Das hat übrigens hier die Erfahrung gelehrt, aus einem Fall mit einer Münchener Rechtsanwätin, unter anderen auch mit Beteiligung des selben Mandanten als Auftraggeber.


----------



## dvill (1 September 2012)

Was nützt das theoretische SEO-Wissen

https://www.google.de/#hl=de&gs_nf=...pw.r_qf.&fp=b930b9ee2e93e386&biw=957&bih=1140

und

https://www.google.de/#hl=de&gs_nf=...w.r_qf.&fp=b930b9ee2e93e386&biw=1096&bih=1140

wenn der Praktikant die Datenbank nicht zum Laufen bringt?


dvill schrieb:


> Der Shop wird top gewartet. Jetzt zum Beispiel.


Die Wartung findet bei meinen Tests seit Montag ohne Unterbrechung statt. Google findet auch nichts Neues in dieser Woche:

https://www.google.de/search?q=site...s=cdr:1,cd_min:28.8.2012,cd_max:1.9.2012&tbm=

Die Otto-Bilder verschwinden so langsam aus dem Google-Cache, die Bilder der zweiten Spielzeit der Gammelsdorfer Puppenkiste liegen noch auf dem Server, aber die Produkbeschreibungen sind wech.

https://www.google.de/search?num=10...0.0.0.321.321.3-1.1.0...0.0...1ac.ANvPPLGNUc0

Verkaufen kann man so jedenfalls nichts.

PS: Wg. Rechtsanwaltskammer: http://rechtsundlinks.blogspot.de/2011/11/weihnachtsgeld-128680-eur.html


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (1 September 2012)

... wenn der Praktikant die Datenbank nicht zum Laufen bringt... ja genau, er hat ja noch meine Bestellung in seinem Offline-Shop abzuwickeln, ich warte!


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (1 September 2012)

dvill schrieb:


> PS: Wg. Rechtsanwaltskammer: http://rechtsundlinks.blogspot.de/2011/11/weihnachtsgeld-128680-eur.html
> 
> 
> > Das Pikante daran: Die Schreiben werden ausnahmslos direkt an die Mandanten verschickt - und keineswegs an den zuständigen Gegenanwalt (mich), wie es das Berufsrecht der Rechtsanwälte eigentlich in § 12 BORA verlangt. Sicherlich gibt es dafür einen guten Grund...


Ist das bei dieser Abmahnungswelle hier auch so?


> http://www.bverfg.de/entscheidungen/rs20081125_1bvr084807.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nönönö (1 September 2012)

Mal am Rande: Ich hatte ja bei "meiner" Staatsanwaltschaft in der Nähe Anzeige gegen U+C und KVR erstattet, auch weil die schon vergleichbare Fälle (Olaf T. usw.) gut kennen. Heute habe ich ein Anschreiben von denen bekommen, in dem ich drum gebeten werde, meine avisierten Infos dazu einzureichen (Screens, Sachverhalt usw.)


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (1 September 2012)

U+C progagiert auf ihrer Internetseite mit PDF:


> In einem von uns geführten Verfahren, in dem wir die KVR Handelsgesellschaft mbH vertreten, hat das LG Hamburg auf unseren Antrag hin eine einstweilige Verfügung erlassen. Das LG hält mit dieser Entscheidung an seiner bisherigen Rechtsprechung (vgl. LG Hamburg, Urteil vom 14.09.2006, Az. 327 O 441/06) fest, wonach eine sog. salvatorische Klausel, durch welche die Vertragsparteien für den Fall der Unwirksamkeit einer Bestimmung vereinbaren, diese durch eine andere Bestimmung zu ersetzen, die dem wirtschaftlichen Zweck der unwirksamen Bestimmung am nächsten kommt, in Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen unzulässig ist.


Das LG Hamburg (!) hat der Dringlichkeit wegen ohne mündliche Verhandlung eine EV erlassen.


----------



## nönönö (1 September 2012)

Was ja jetzt bei der einseitigen Darlegung des Sachverhaltes nicht großartig überraschend ist, jetzt gibt´s dann halt Widerspruch etc. ...  U+C wird ja nicht vorgetragen haben "unser Mandant hat keinen funktionierenden Onlineshop und das was zwischendurc mal zu sehen war, diente nur dazu, Abmahnungen zu legitimieren" - vermute ich jedenfalls, so ganz kann man deren Gedankengänge ja eh´nie nachvollziehen, insofern schließe ich das auch nicht ausdrücklich aus 

Das mit dem fliegenden Gerichtsstand ist auch so eine Sache, die kein vernunftbegabter Mensch verstehen muss, spielt alles nur der Abzockerbranche in die Hände: http://www.e-recht24.de/news/tausch...fliegender-gerichtsstand-bei-abmahnungen.html


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (1 September 2012)

Darum werden sie auch das LG Hamburg genommen haben, weil man weiß was das für eine tolle Institution  ist.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (1 September 2012)

Mann, was für A....l.....! Wie sonst sollte man diese Klausel denn anders gestalten?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (1 September 2012)

nönönö schrieb:


> ...hatte ja bei "meiner" Staatsanwaltschaft in der Nähe Anzeige gegen U+C und KVR erstattet...habe ich ein Anschreiben von denen bekommen, in dem ich drum gebeten werde, meine avisierten Infos dazu einzureichen (Screens, Sachverhalt usw.)


Hattest du eine Anzeige erstattet ohne den Sachverhalt zu erläutern oder wolltest du noch Material nach reichen? Bei letzterem macht es Sinn erst noch den Nachläufer anzufordern, bevor der dann später erst ein trudelt. Produziert nämlich jedes Mal erst wieder einen weiteren, womöglich unnötigen Verwaltungsakt, der sich gerade beim outsourcen an eine andere StA nicht gut macht (vorerst Ablehnung der Übernahme). Schreibe halt bei der Gelegenheit dazu, dass man sich nach inoffiziellen Meldungen im Internet längst in Landshut mit dem Fall beschäftigt:


			
				RA Schupp schrieb:
			
		

> Die Staatsanwaltschaft Landshut ist jedenfalls über den Fall informiert und prüft derzeit die Sach- und Rechtslage


 


Dickerhals schrieb:


> ...die Staatsanwaltschaft, die hier auch mitliest!


Sicher nicht, das wäre a) ein Novum und b) Ablenkung bis zur Befangenheit.


----------



## nönönö (1 September 2012)

@ Rüdiger

Ich habe den Sachverhalt schon direkt erläutert, "meine" Abmahnung beigefügt und den Sachverhalt grob, aber schon eindeutig umrissen (keine Lieferbereitschaft etc., kennen wir ja alles). Das allerdings per Email mit der Bitte mir die Stelle zu nennen, an die ich den genauen Sachverhalt mit Screenshots, Weblinks etc. senden kann, die ja per Brief wenig Sinn ergeben hätten, das hätte ich dann eigentlich erst als die eigentliche Anzeige angesehen. Aber die Staatsanwaltschaft hat direkt ein Ermittlungsverfahren eingeleitet, wie ich dem Betreff entnehmen kann.

Ja, dass mit Landshut werde ich dazuschreiben. Ich hatte ursprünglich die örtliche Staatsanwaltschaft gewählt, weil ich weiss, dass die für dieses Thema sensibilisiert ist und ja zum Zeitpunkt der Anziege nicht zwingend klar war, wie andere reagieren. Und die Anzeige lautet ja auch gegen beide Beteiligten Parteien.

Befangenheit? Hm, ein Staatsanwalt muss sich doch ein Bilder der Sachlage machen können, warum sollte es nicht dazugehören, in Foren zu stöbern? Ich meine, die lesen ja auch Tageszeitung und Nachrichtenmagazine etc., dass wäre ja nur eine andere zusätzliche Quelle, um sich ein Bild zu verschaffen. Es ist ja auch der Staatsanwalt, nicht der Richter! Gibt´s da überhaupt Befangenheit??

Das find ich auf die Schnelle: http://archiv.jura.uni-saarland.de/Entscheidungen/pressem98/OLG/befansta.html

Hätte mich auch irgendwie gewundert, ist doch eigentlich nicht verwunderlich, wenn der Staatsanwalt seine Argumentation stützen will und sich dafür die Argumentation zusammensucht

Etwas unglücklich formuliert, aber klar was gemeint ist, denke ich


----------



## Perkeo (2 September 2012)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> U+C progagiert auf ihrer Internetseite mit PDF:
> 
> Das LG Hamburg (!) hat der Dringlichkeit wegen ohne mündliche Verhandlung eine EV erlassen.



Ist doch nicht überraschend und altbekannte U+C Masche. Sie werden sich das schwächste Schaf rausgesucht haben um es zur Abschreckung aller durch's Dorf zu treiben. Schickt er mir eine EV, holt er sich blaue Eier die er so schnell nicht vergisst. Ist einfach so, was Recht ist, muss Recht bleiben.

lg Perkeo


----------



## dvill (2 September 2012)

Mal eine zeitliche Übersicht.

Der KVR Onlineshop kam Anfang August (Google findet am 10.8. erste Seiten) zur Welt:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/abmahnung-u-c-regensburg-gewerblich-kvr.39874/#post-352807

Am 12.8.2012 fiel hier und anderswo auf, dass die erste Aufführung in der Gammelsdorfer Puppenkiste ein Otto-Klonshop war:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/abmahnung-u-c-regensburg-gewerblich-kvr.39874/#post-352823

Dieser Shop ging am 14.8.2012 offline und kam in der Woche danach nicht wieder:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/abmahnung-u-c-regensburg-gewerblich-kvr.39874/#post-352996

Am 21.8.2012 tauchte hier ein Ersatzteilshop auf:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...sburg-gewerblich-kvr.39874/page-5#post-353577

Am 21.8.2012 kam die zweite Aufführung in der Gammelsdorfer Puppenkiste:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...sburg-gewerblich-kvr.39874/page-6#post-353644

Es kamen nach und nach weitere Produkte. Es gab lustige Preise für Versand und Artikel. Man folgte dem "Arche-Noah-Prinzip":

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...burg-gewerblich-kvr.39874/page-14#post-353897

Die EV aus Hamburg wurde am 24.8.2012 beschlossen. Sie wurde dann wenige Tage zuvor beantragt, also genau an den Tagen, an denen der Ersatzteilshop und die zweite Spielzeit auf kvr-onlineshop.de online gingen.

Das Gericht in Hamburg konnte also "prüfen", dass KVR einen Shop betreibt. Passt genau.

Der kvr-onlineshop.de wird nach den Erkenntnissen hier im Forum seit dem 28.8.2012 dauergewartet:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...burg-gewerblich-kvr.39874/page-19#post-354143

Der Ersatzteilshop ist fort und kommt so nicht wieder:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...burg-gewerblich-kvr.39874/page-22#post-354363

Bleiben die Fragen:

a) Welcher "Shop" wird anlässlich der Hauptverhandlung in Hamburg zur Unterhaltung des Gerichtes aufgeführt?

b) Reicht ein "Tagesangebot" zu Gerichtsterminen aus, um ein Wettbewerbsverhältnis zu begründen?

c) Kann ein Unternehmer selbst wissen, ob er nun Onlinehändler ist oder nicht?

d) Können die Complizen wissen, was wirklich läuft?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (2 September 2012)

nönönö schrieb:


> Das allerdings per Email  mit der Bitte mir die Stelle zu nennen, an die ich den genauen Sachverhalt mit Screenshots, Weblinks etc. senden kann....


So läuft das natürlich nicht in D. Es braucht schon eine gewisse Verfahrenssicherheit, die wir hier gern immer wieder erklären: 





Reducal schrieb:


> ....erfordert aufwendige Nachermittlungen - bedeutet, aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach würdest du in ein paar Wochen noch zur Polizei vorgeladen werden oder müsstest das Beweismaterial anderweitig noch nach reichen.


 


nönönö schrieb:


> Aber die Staatsanwaltschaft hat direkt ein Ermittlungsverfahren eingeleitet, wie ich dem Betreff entnehmen kann.


Das ist immer so, wenn ein Anfangsverdacht und konkrete Verdächtigungen vorliegen.


nönönö schrieb:


> Hm, ein Staatsanwalt muss sich doch ein Bilder der Sachlage machen können, warum sollte es nicht dazugehören, in Foren zu stöbern?


Das machen die aller wenigsten, zumal zumeist die behördlichen Internetzugänge dafür gesperrt sind. Betrachte man aber die Berge an Vorgängen bei so einem staatlichen Anwalt, dann ist leicht zu erahnen, warum neben der Aktenlage keine Zeit für Onlinespielerei mehr ist. Staatsanwälte neigen allenfalls dazu, die Polizei mit solchen Recherchen zu beauftragen.


nönönö schrieb:


> ....ist doch eigentlich nicht verwunderlich, wenn der Staatsanwalt seine Argumentation stützen will und sich dafür die Argumentation zusammensucht...


Die Argumentationskette setzt sich aus dem Sachverhalt, den Tatbestandsmerkmalen und den einschlägigen Gesetzen zusammen. Foren, Facebook & Co. sind aller höchstens unbedeutende Randerscheinungen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 September 2012)

dvill schrieb:


> Die EV aus Hamburg wurde am 24.8.2012 beschlossen.


Von Kabarett-Altmeister Dieter Hildebrandt stammt folgender Satz (leicht abgewandelt):

_"Es genügt nicht, Recht zu haben, man muss auch mit dem Landgericht Hamburg rechnen"_


----------



## nönönö (2 September 2012)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> So läuft das natürlich nicht in D. Es braucht schon eine gewisse Verfahrenssicherheit, die wir hier gern immer wieder erklären:
> 
> Das ist immer so, wenn ein Anfangsverdacht und konkrete Verdächtigungen vorliegen.
> Das machen die aller wenigsten, zumal zumeist die behördlichen Internetzugänge dafür gesperrt sind. Betrachte man aber die Berge an Vorgängen bei so einem staatlichen Anwalt, dann ist leicht zu erahnen, warum neben der Aktenlage keine Zeit für Onlinespielerei mehr ist. Staatsanwälte neigen allenfalls dazu, die Polizei mit solchen Recherchen zu beauftragen.
> Die Argumentationskette setzt sich aus dem Sachverhalt, den Tatbestandsmerkmalen und den einschlägigen Gesetzen zusammen. Foren, Facebook & Co. sind aller höchstens unbedeutende Randerscheinungen.


 
Moin Rüdiger,

Diskussionen gewinnen nach meiner Erfahrung ungemein, wenn sich die Antworten auch konkret auf vorher wirklich geschriebenes beziehen!  Das ist hier leider nur begrenzt der Fall, Du schweifst vom konkret gesagten ab und arguemntierst mit begrenztem Bezug auf den Zusammenhang. Das mag dann am Ende sogar "richtig" sein, aber es hat auch keiner dem widersprochen,

Zu _"So läuft das natürlich nicht in D":_
Doch genau so läuft das! Jedenfalls dann, wenn Du *mein Anliegen* im Auge behälst und mir nicht davon abschweifend den allgemeinen Weg der Strafanzeige erläutern willst, nach dem ich nicht gefragt habe, weil ich ihn kenne. Ich wollte lediglich von der Staatsanwaltschaft den Weg erfahren, wie ich denen ihre Arbeit möglichst leicht machen kann, indem ich Ihnen die relevanten Links auf elektronsichem Wege zur Verfügung stelle. Da das auf derr Webseite nicht herauszufinden war, hab ich den Sachverhalt grob umrissen und um die benötigten Kontaktdaten gebeten, die Email ging an die Poststelle der Staatsanwaltschaft. Daraufhin hätten sie nicht zwingend ein Ermittlungsverfahren eröffnen müssen (ich hatte gefragt, an wen ich die Strafanzeige am sinnvollsten richte), da es dazu noch zu unkonkret war, was ich geschrieben hatte. Jedoch haben sie offenbar bereits darin genügend Anhaltspunkte für eine Straftat erkannt und ein Ermittlungsverfahren eröffnet.

Mein Anliegen in meiner Email war zu erfahren, wie ich die weiteren Infos am sinnvollsten loswerde, es geht ja teilweise um recht kryptische Links. Das habe ich erfahren, also kann man festhalten: So läuft das in D.! Ich habe mich insofern mißverständlich ausgedrückt, soweit ich von "meiner Strafanzeige" geschrieben habe. Im Grunde war es nur eine Anfrage an die Postelle, wohin ich die mit Links etc. richten kann, es wurde dann als Strafanzeige aufgefasst - das mag verwirrt haben. Aber auch dann: So löuft das trotzdem, denn ich habe doch alles erreicht, was ich mit der Email erreichen wollte, soll da denn Deiner Ansicht nach "nicht gelaufen" sein?


_"Das ist immer so, wenn ein Anfangsverdacht und konkrete Verdächtigungen vorliegen."_
Das ist mir durchaus bekannt, ich kenne den Weg. Ich stelle lediglich erfreut fest, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft in den wenigen Angaben meiner Email bereits einen ausreichenden Anfangsverdacht erkennt!


_"Das machen die aller wenigsten, zumal zumeist die behördlichen Internetzugänge dafür gesperrt sind. Betrachte man aber die Berge an Vorgängen bei so einem staatlichen Anwalt, dann ist leicht zu erahnen, warum neben der Aktenlage keine Zeit für Onlinespielerei mehr ist. Staatsanwälte neigen allenfalls dazu, die Polizei mit solchen Recherchen zu beauftragen."_

Das mag und wird so sein, aber darum ging es hier ja nicht. Das der Staatsanwalt nicht persönlich googelt ist sicher anzunehmen, dennoch wird er in Fällen, in denen es relevant ist (!), auch Erkenntnisse, die durch Recherche in Foren zustande gekommen sind, heranziehen. Nach meiner Auffassung wäre auch alles andere als "schlampige Arbeitsweise" einzuordnen. Wer da letztlich tippt, ist ja irrelevant, jedenfalls kommen ggf. relevante Erkenntnisse in die Akten. Wenn dann einer hier schreibt "die Staatsanwaltschaft liest mit", kann man sich doch denken, wie das gemeint ist eben im Sinne von "Erkenntnisse werden dort verwertet". Es wäre eher überraschend (und letzlich sogar dumm), wenn das nicht so wäre. Im Einzelfall wäre es ja auch schlicht als "schlampige Arbeitsweis"e zu werten, wenn das nicht geschehen würde. Kommt sicher vor, aber das bedeutet nicht, dass es nie geschieht, was der Begriff "Novum" ja impliziert.


"Die Argumentationskette setzt sich aus dem Sachverhalt, den Tatbestandsmerkmalen und den einschlägigen Gesetzen zusammen. Foren, Facebook & Co. sind aller höchstens unbedeutende Randerscheinungen."

Die Aussage halte ich in dieser pauschalen Form für falsch. Der erste Teil ergibt sich von selbst, der zweite Teil kann aber wesetntlich Bestandteil des ersten sein. Und daher kommt es ganz sicher auf den konkreten Einzelfall an.
Letztlich ging es aber am Ende um Deine ursprüngliche Aussage, die da lautete:

_Sicher nicht, das wäre a) ein Novum und b) Ablenkung bis zur Befangenheit. _

Und dem widersprichst Du ja jetzt in vorherigem Zitat selbst, denn selbst wenn Du es nur als Randerscheinung ansiehst ist es damit a) kein Novum mehr und b) sieht es ja nun mal so aus, dass es den Fall der Befangenheit des Staatsanwalts in unserem Rechtssystem gar nicht gibt!

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn:

- Mit meiner Email habe ich genau das erreicht, was ich wollte, also geht das so!

- das Staatsanwaltschaften direkt oder über die ihr zur Verfügung stehenden Organe auch über Foren recherechiert ist alles andere als abwegig (wäre im Einzelfall sogar grob nachlässig im SInne von "schlampig ermittelt")

- gibt es den Fall der Befangenheit eines Staatsanwalts gar nicht

Ich bin ja für Hilfe dankbar, aber das Fahrradfahren braucht man mir nun auch nicht mehr erklären  Nichts für ungut...


----------



## nönönö (2 September 2012)

@ dvill

Danke für die Zusammenfassung, macht mir mein Schreiben an die Staatsanwaltschaft etwas leichter!


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (2 September 2012)

nönönö schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut...


Na da sind wir ja beieinander, und beide können wir unsere Meinung bzw. Erfahrung behalten!

Mir geht es nur darum, dass auch anderen Lesern dieses Forums verdeutlicht wird, was andere ja angeblich immer schon wissen. Während hier vor allem viele Betroffene sich zu Wort melden, gibt es auch diejenigen, denen dieses Forum hier schon seit Jahren und bei vielen Problemen als Sprachrohr und Plattform dienlich ist, was auch vom Insider > HIER < schon mal erwähnt wurde.


----------



## nönönö (2 September 2012)

@ Rüdiger

auch da hat aber das eine nichts mit dem anderen zu tun. Ich bin selber in andere Foren sehr aktiv in denen ich das "darstelle", was hier die "Top 3" verkörpert. Auch da ist es aber mein Selbstverständnis, dass ich nicht allein dadurch, dass ich länger als jemand anderes dabei bin, mehr Beiträge verfasst habe, Älter bin oder auch sehr oft einfach sehr gute Ratschläge gegeben habe nicht automatisch in jedem EInzelfall recht habe oder richtig liege. Wie auch schon in meiner Antowrt auf Deinen verlinkten Beitrag sinngemäß geschrieben, sehe ich das als merkwürdige Sichtweise an, denn im Grunde macht ja genau das das Web aus, eben KEINE Hierarchien "von Amts wegen" etc. Das es dennoch immer respektvoll zugehen sollte, ist dagagen richtig und selbstverständlich. Zum Teil muss ich aber feststellen, dass hier oft jene, die als "frisch registiriert" deklariert sind, automatisch (da liegt das Problem!) als "ahnungslos" behandelt werden. Auch das ist keine feine Art! Nur weil man vorher nicht in diesem Forum angemeldet war bedeutet das nicht, dass man vorher nicht am Leben teilgenommen hat und eine Menge Erfahrung haben kann, es fehlte halt nur der Anlass, sich hier zu registrieren! Aber so anmaßend kommt hier dann doch so manch Alteingesessener rüber: "Neuling" = "kennt sich mit nix aus". Wie schon gesagt: Wald rein, Wald raus... Manche sehen das scheinbar als Einbahnstraße, für die "Altvorderen"!?

Mal konkret: Wenn einem wie im letzten Beispiel mit Befangenheit argumentiert wird, es diesen Fall aber bei geneuer Recherche gar nicht gibt, sollt emna vielleicht einfach mal Stärke zeigen und sagen "Sorry, war Blödsinn!" DAS hätte Stil! 

Und wenn ich etwas schreibe, dann aber weitschweifend (Schein-)Gegenargumentiert wird (mit mangelndem Bezug zur tatsächlichen Aussage, bzw. aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen), um letztlich nur davon abzulenken, dass es inhaltlich ("Novum"= nie vorher geschehen/ Befangenheit des Staatsanwalts gibt es nicht/ meine Email hat genau das erreicht, was sie erreichen sollte. Also drei fragwürdige Aussagen auf engem Raum, da wird man auch als Frischling hier widersprechen dürfen, oder ist das eine Verletzung von irgendwelchen überlesenen Autoritätsregeln?) Dann SORRY! Aber auch nur dann  ) falsch war, finde ich das persönlich auch fragwürdig und wenig souverän. Es geht hier doch hoffentlich nicht um Revierverteidigung der Platzhirsche (wie leider in so vielen Foren), sondern Inhalte ... oder?? 

Nebennbei: ICh habe wiederholt zum Ausdruck gebracht, dass ich die Arbeit der "Macher" hier sehr schätze! Aber es geht hier nicht um (vermeintliche) Autoritäten und Hahnenkämpfe, sondern allein um Inhalte - mir jedenfalls!


----------



## Dickerhals (3 September 2012)

nönönö schrieb:


> Was ja jetzt bei der einseitigen Darlegung des Sachverhaltes nicht großartig überraschend ist, jetzt gibt´s dann halt Widerspruch etc. ... U+C wird ja nicht vorgetragen haben "unser Mandant hat keinen funktionierenden Onlineshop und das was zwischendurc mal zu sehen war, diente nur dazu, Abmahnungen zu legitimieren" - vermute ich jedenfalls, so ganz kann man deren Gedankengänge ja eh´nie nachvollziehen, insofern schließe ich das auch nicht ausdrücklich aus
> 
> Das mit dem fliegenden Gerichtsstand ist auch so eine Sache, die kein vernunftbegabter Mensch verstehen muss, spielt alles nur der Abzockerbranche in die Hände: http://www.e-recht24.de/news/tausch...fliegender-gerichtsstand-bei-abmahnungen.html


 

Fliegender Gerichtsstand? Tja, dass erspart den Richtern regelrecht Arbeit, die sich aber auch häuft! Die Anhörung des Verklagten kommt immer erst vor Gericht und somit versucht man sich immer vorweg zu einigen....50:50 Change!

Das Internetgeschäft scheint in unserm Staat keine große Bedeutung zu haben. Man sollte sich wirklich mal mit einer Petition und 50.000 Stimmen vor unserem Bundestag melden. Welcher Partei würde man das am ehesten zutrauen, unseren Interessen zu folgen und zu vertreten!?


----------



## nönönö (3 September 2012)

Hier geht die Tatsache zwar unter, dass es sich bei der KVR-Welle um gewerbliche Angelegenheiten handelt, aber dennoch nett zu lesen 

http://www.verbraucherschutz.tv/201...ungen-rund-um-abofallen-und-massenabmahnungen


----------



## Dickerhals (3 September 2012)

Wirklich sehr nett geschrieben!


----------



## dvill (4 September 2012)

http://www.anwalt24.de/beitraege-ne...ahnen-fuer-die-kvr-handelsgesellschaft-mbh-ab


> Alleine schon die Zahl der verschickten Abmahnungen spricht dafür, dass die Protagonisten aus dem legitimen Rechtsinstitut der Abmahnung eine Geschäftsidee entwickelt haben. Betroffene haben daher gute Chancen, gegen eine rechtsmissbräuchlich ergangene Abmahnung vorzugehen. Im vorliegenden Fall fehlte es zudem an einem Wettbewerbsverhältnis zwischen der KVR Handelsgesellschaft mbH und dem Onlineshopbetreiber. Beide Firmen waren und sind auf vollkommen verschiedene Bereiche spezialisiert, sodass es schon an einer essentiellen Voraussetzung für eine Abmahnung fehlte: Laut dem UWG sind neben Verbraucherschutzstellen und Handelskammern etc. lediglich direkte „Mitbewerber“ zu Abmahnungen berechtigt.


http://www.beckmannundnorda.de/merkblatt_abmahnung.pdf


> *- Schadensersatzanspruch:*
> Eine unberechtigte Abmahnung ist ein Eingriff in den eingerichteten und ausgeübten Gewerbebetrieb und wettbewerbswidrig. *Folge:* Schadensersatz.


----------



## nönönö (4 September 2012)

Leutz, kommt mal bitte in die Hufe, was die Unterstützung der Aktion von Herrn S. angeht, kann ja wohl nicht sein, dass sich ein Teil der Betroffenen sagt "lass man die anderen machen". Das maximale Risiko ist begrenzt und wohl für jeden vertretbar!


----------



## recht so! (4 September 2012)

nönönö schrieb:


> Leutz, kommt mal bitte in die Hufe, was die Unterstützung der Aktion von Herrn S. angeht, kann ja wohl nicht sein, dass sich ein Teil der Betroffenen sagt "lass man die anderen machen". Das maximale Risiko ist begrenzt und wohl für jeden vertretbar!


 
Ich bin schon mit an Bord; zur Not wäre ich auch noch bei 100,- EUR dabei.
Was mich ein wenig nachdenklich stimmt, ist die Aussage von Herrn S., daß nach Auskunft der
Geschäftstelle der StA Landshut derzeit noch keine Strafanzeige zum aktuellen
Fall vorliegt. Das hat sich hier: http://www.it-recht-deutschland.de/?p=278926 und auch hier im Forum schon mal anders angehört.


----------



## HeikoS (4 September 2012)

Habe mich bereits mit Herrn S. in Verbindung gesetzt, warte derzeit auf weitere Informationen.
Bisher nur kurze Rückinfo erhalten, ich hoffe auch, dass er weitere Anfragen/Unterstützer hat.


----------



## nönönö (4 September 2012)

@ recht-so!

Ich kann nur für mich sprechen: Meine Strafanzeige läuft und das Ermittlungsverfahren ist eröffnet. Heute habe ich nach Aufforderung der StA den gesamten Sachverhalt inkl Screens, Links etc. noch ausführlich dazu erläutert.


----------



## Dickerhals (4 September 2012)

recht so! schrieb:


> Ich bin schon mit an Bord; zur Not wäre ich auch noch bei 100,- EUR dabei.
> Was mich ein wenig nachdenklich stimmt, ist die Aussage von Herrn S., daß nach Auskunft der
> Geschäftstelle der StA Landshut derzeit noch keine Strafanzeige zum aktuellen
> Fall vorliegt. Das hat sich hier: http://www.it-recht-deutschland.de/?p=278926 und auch hier im Forum schon mal anders angehört.


 
Schon klar! Wer mauert hier denn so drastisch!


----------



## Dickerhals (4 September 2012)

nönönö schrieb:


> @ recht-so!
> 
> Ich kann nur für mich sprechen: Meine Strafanzeige läuft und das Ermittlungsverfahren ist eröffnet. Heute habe ich nach Aufforderung der StA den gesamten Sachverhalt inkl Screens, Links etc. noch ausführlich dazu erläutert.


 
Ich habe vom Staatsanwalt noch keine Info, nur von der Anwaltskammer! Der Sachverhalt ging aber schon vor 2 Wochen an den Staatsanwalt raus, Einwurfeinschreiben!


----------



## nönönö (4 September 2012)

@ Dickerhals

die Mühlen malen langsam, weisst Du ja...

Ich habe bisher alles per Email eingereicht, die StA hat per Brief geantwortet und mir beide Wege zur Antwort freigestellt. Da es um viele Links geht, habe ich auch wieder per Email geantwortet


----------



## dvill (4 September 2012)

Wohin ist denn die EV aus Hamburg von der Bühne getreten?

https://www.google.de/search?q="LG ...fficial&client=firefox-a&source=hp&channel=np


----------



## recht so! (4 September 2012)

dvill schrieb:


> Wohin ist denn die EV aus Hamburg von der Bühne getreten?
> 
> https://www.google.de/search?q="LG Hamburg auf unseren Antrag hin eine einstweilige Verfügung erlassen. Das LG"&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:defficial&client=firefox-a&source=hp&channel=np


 
Vielleicht wird die Seite der Collegen gerade gewartet? Woran erinnert mich das bloß?


----------



## Simmi (5 September 2012)

So, nochmal in das Web abtauchen, wo ist F.D. mit Kvr aktuell geschäftlich aktiv ?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (5 September 2012)

Simmi schrieb:


> So, nochmal in das Web abtauchen, wo ist F.D. mit Kvr aktuell geschäftlich aktiv ?


Eng gesehen lt. Handelsregistereintrag in Gammelsdorf bei Moosburg. Es gibt aber auch andere Stimmen, die da womöglich über den Tellerrand hinaus schauen können:


Anonymus Connectus schrieb:


> ......liegt das eher daran, dass er ohnehin einen Großteil seiner kostbaren Zeit in der Landeshauptstadt verbringt?
> 
> Wenn man nun nach der Olivosmedia GmbH googelt, fällt einem immer wieder eine veraltete Adresse am Münchener Ostbahnhof auf. Geht man aber ein Stückchen weiter und hat z. B. eine Besorgung bei einer der vielen Firmen im Gewerbepark "Grillparzerstraße" zu erledigen, dann fällt einem ganz hinten in der Ecke auch der Eingang Grillparzerstr. 12a auf, an dem in großen Lettern der Schriftzug "Olivosmedia GmbH" prangert.


----------



## nönönö (5 September 2012)

@ Dirk

Ich vermute, Dir ist bekannt, dass gegen die EV vorgegangen wird!?


----------



## toll (5 September 2012)

nönönö schrieb:


> Ich vermute, Dir ist bekannt, dass gegen die EV vorgegangen wird!?


 
Nein, bisher nicht. Woher auch?


----------



## nönönö (5 September 2012)

@ Toll

Das ging ja an Dirk, bei dem ich annehme, dass er davon in Kenntnis gesetzt wurde!? Ist jedenfalls so...


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (5 September 2012)

Simmi schrieb:


> wo ist F.D. mit Kvr aktuell geschäftlich aktiv ?


Hinweis gabs zwar schon vom Rüdiger aber mal eine Ansicht vom anzunehmenden "Tatort" aus dem Frühjahr 2011. Eine Gassiroute meines Hundes führt mich übrigens dort immer wieder mal vorbei.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (5 September 2012)

Ich vermute, dass der RA S. vorhin mit mir telefoniert hat und ich die einstweilige Verfügung in Kopie vorliegen habe.


----------



## Simmi (5 September 2012)

Es geht um aktuelle Tätigkeiten von F.D. mit der Kvr, nur diese wird doch als Wettbewerber in Betracht gezogen!


----------



## Perkeo (6 September 2012)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> Ich vermute, dass der RA S. vorhin mit mir telefoniert hat und ich die einstweilige Verfügung in Kopie vorliegen habe.



Vielleicht kann man das allgemeine Angezicke wieder einstellen. Die Angelegenheit ist auch so schon ärgerlich genug und ich würd mich hier gerne einfach informieren und in der Sache austauschen.

Herzlichen Dank,
Perkeo


----------



## schokoladenhai (6 September 2012)

Aktueller Zwischenstand bei Amazon:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/aag/details...tplaceID=A1PA6795UKMFR9&seller=A2RIBIRX237EJM


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (6 September 2012)

schokoladenhai schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de/gp/aag/details...tplaceID=A1PA6795UKMFR9&seller=A2RIBIRX237EJM


Da ist der Gammelsdorfer Briefkasten wohl zu klein geworden:


> Post an Kundenservice bitte an:
> Postfach 1201
> 85361 Moosburg


Außerdem lassen sich so Weiterleitungen mit geringerem Schwund schneller umsetzen.


----------



## nönönö (6 September 2012)

schokoladenhai schrieb:


> Aktueller Zwischenstand bei Amazon:
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/aag/details...tplaceID=A1PA6795UKMFR9&seller=A2RIBIRX237EJM


 
Was will uns der Künstler damit sagen? 



5/5:
"keine ich will kauf wo???"
Sergej H., 2. September 2012


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (7 September 2012)

Ich vermute mal, dass [...] Schade eigentlich, denn wo sonst gab es 10m Lautsprecherkabel mit Durchmesser 1,5 mm für 0,00 Euro zu kaufen? Leider hinkt der Gute mit der Bestellabwicklung ein wenig hinter den ausgelobten 5-7 Tagen (ob Werk- oder Kalendertage damit gemeint waren, das ließ der ansonsten so abmahnwütige Betreiber offen). Es überfordert einen Shopbetreiber natürlich, [...] Trotzdem muss er sich meine schärfer werdenden Nachfragen gefallen lassen, denn schließlich habe ich ihm doch das Lieferentgelt überwiesen.

_[Spekulationen ohne Beleg entfernt. Bitte die Nutzungsbedingungen beachten. (bh)[{I]_


----------



## Dickerhals (7 September 2012)

nönönö schrieb:


> Was will uns der Künstler damit sagen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Schlecht bezahlter Nebenjob vielleicht?


----------



## schokoladenhai (7 September 2012)

5/5:
 

"alles bestens super cd schon lange gesucht und bei euch gefunden vielen dank^^"
 

michael , 7. September 2012
 
->  Kumpel Michael hat wohl eine amazon-Lieferung bekommen! Glückwunsch!


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (7 September 2012)

Immer diese auffälligen Freundschaftsdienste.


----------



## Dickerhals (8 September 2012)

schokoladenhai schrieb:


> 5/5:
> 
> 
> "alles bestens super cd schon lange gesucht und bei euch gefunden vielen dank^^"
> ...


 
Schätze, die war noch privat im Fundus!


----------



## Nicko1998 (8 September 2012)

Oder der Michael aus Ulrichstein bzw. Rodgau hält seinem Kumpel etwas die Stange...


----------



## aurum24 (8 September 2012)

Neuigkeiten für alle Geschädigten / Betroffenen:

Post von heute:

- Aktenzeichen bei Staatsanwaltschaft Landshut gegen F.D. ist: 32 Js 24440 / 12 (Vorwurf: Computerbetrug)
- gegen die "Kollegen" gibts auch Neuigkeiten, werden jedoch hier nicht offen gepostet


----------



## Dickerhals (9 September 2012)

Jepp! Habe auch Post bekommen! Aktenzeichen passt! Und den Rest warten wir mal ab, da hat mein Vorredner Recht!


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (9 September 2012)

Auf meine freundliche Anfrage, wo meine Lautsprecherkabel für 0,00 Euro - Versandkosten 9,00 hatte ich ja bereits überwiesen - habe ich noch keine Antwort erhalten. Allmählich ist er deutlich über der ausgelobten Lieferzeit von 5-7 Tagen. Was soll ich nur tun?


----------



## Reducal (9 September 2012)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> Was soll ich nur tun?


Auf Erfüllung mahnen, und später evtl. verklagen. Aber neben dem Büro in München ist ja gleich der Saturn, da wird sich sicher zügig Ware für den Versand beschaffen lassen.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (10 September 2012)

Mahnen und Verklagen? Ich glaube nicht, dass da noch viel zu holen sein wird. Im Gegensatz zur unzulässigen wettbewerbsrechtlichen Abmahnung, bei der der Abgemahnte auf seinen eigenen Rechtsberatungskosten sitzen bleibt, werden diese bei einer rechtsmißbräuchlichen Abmahnung dem Inititator auferlegt. Und meines Wissens ist es ja nicht bei einer Abmahnung geblieben. Nach Schätzung sollen es mehr als Tausend gewesen sein. Dann kommen ganz sicher noch ein paar urheberrechtliche Auseinandersetzungen mit dem Rechteinhaber der Bilder KVR-offlineshop 1.0 hinzu und man hat sich ja nicht mal entblödet, eine einstweilige Verfügung gegen einen Shopbetreiber zu erwirken. Da bleibt am Ende gar nix mehr übrig.


----------



## Goblin (10 September 2012)

Wie wäre es mit einer Strafanzeige wegen Betrug wenn keine Ware kommt ?!


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (10 September 2012)

Och, ich glaube der ist mit dem, was er da alles angerichtet hat, gestraft genug, da muß ich nicht auch noch nachtreten, oder?


----------



## Reducal (10 September 2012)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> .... da muß ich nicht auch noch nachtreten, oder?


Oh doch! Der schont ja auch niemanden und immerhin soll ja jeder das bekommen, was er verdient!

Das Einfachste wäre es, wenn man den Sachverhalt kurz und kanckig zusammen schreibt und per Briefpost an die PI Moosburg sendet. Dem Briefkopf sollten alle Daten des Geschädigten entnommen werden können und dann sollte auf jeden Fall ein Nachweis für die Überweisung dabei sein. Nicht den Satz vergessen: "_... ich stelle Strafantrag wegen aller in Betracht kommender Delikte gegen ..._"!


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (10 September 2012)

Hmmm, wenn das wirklich so einfach ist, da komme ich natürlich ins Grübeln. Ich habe damals in Erwartung von Lieferproblemen selbstverständlich von dem gesamten Bestell- einschließlich des Bezahlungsvorgangs Screenshots gemacht, so dass ich das problemlos belegen könnte. Du erlaubst, dass ich mir das noch mal gründlich überlege?


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (10 September 2012)

Morgen bei Akte: "Von wegen sichere Button-Lösung: Die aktuellen Tricks der Abofallen-Mafia"

http://www.sat1.de/tv/akte/sendungen/akte-20-1229


----------



## schokoladenhai (10 September 2012)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> Auf meine freundliche Anfrage, wo meine Lautsprecherkabel für 0,00 Euro - Versandkosten 9,00 hatte ich ja bereits überwiesen - habe ich noch keine Antwort erhalten. Allmählich ist er deutlich über der ausgelobten Lieferzeit von 5-7 Tagen. Was soll ich nur tun?


 
Weder habe ich Antwort auf meine Mail bekommen, ebenso ist via AB niemand persönlich erreichbar, noch habe ich meine Lautsprecherkabel und ebenfalls nicht mein Geld zurück.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (10 September 2012)

@Schokoladenhai, nicht möglich, hattest Du etwa auch die Spule Lautsprecherkabel zu sagenhaften 0,00 Euro bestellt und die Versandkosten überwiesen? Auch auf meine freundliche Nachfrage wurde nicht reagiert und na ja, den AB habe ich mir gleich gespart. Was willst Du weiter tun?


----------



## schokoladenhai (10 September 2012)

Habe herzallerliebst auf den AB gebabbelt und bleibe gepannt.
Und ich habe drei Spulen Kabel, welche ich dringend benötige.


----------



## Reducal (10 September 2012)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> Ich habe damals in Erwartung von Lieferproblemen selbstverständlich von dem gesamten Bestell- einschließlich des Bezahlungsvorgangs Screenshots gemacht....


Das sind beste Voraussetzungen und ich vermute mal, dass eine gewisse Frau Staatsanwältin B. in LA gern solche Fakten vorgelegt bekommt.





Reducal schrieb:


> Wenn du dich betrogen fühlst, warum nicht? Das kostet nichts ...


----------



## nönönö (10 September 2012)

Nicht, dass er sagt, das war ein WLAN-Kabel


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (10 September 2012)

Na ja, er weiß ja, wer ich bin und ich bin mir sicher, er wird sich bei Sichtung des Bestelleingang gedacht haben: "nicht der schon wieder". Was mich ein wenig abhält, das ist schlicht der staatliche Kostenapparat, den ich da verursache, in Relation zum Ergebnis. Aber wenn es ihn denn auf Trab hielte, was er zur Zeit eher weniger gebrauchen kann, dann kommt mir die Erkenntnis: "ja warum denn nicht, hey, wer hat denn eigentlich angefangen." Frage: Anzeige bei der Polizeiinspektion Moosburg oder besser gleich beim Staatsanwalt in LA?


----------



## blowfish (11 September 2012)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> Anzeige bei der Polizeiinspektion Moosburg oder besser gleich beim Staatsanwalt in LA?


Nicht erst den Umweg über die Staatsanwaltschaft nehmen. Die werden deine Anzeige auch erst an die Polizei zurück geben um noch notwendige Ermittlungen führen zu lassen.


----------



## Reducal (11 September 2012)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> Frage: Anzeige bei der Polizeiinspektion Moosburg oder besser gleich beim Staatsanwalt in LA?


Ist eigentlich egal, wobei nicht davon auszugehen ist, dass sich der Verdächtige bei der Polizei zur Sache äußert. Somit könntest du das Brieflein auch gleich an das Referat 32 bei der StA senden.


Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> Was mich ein wenig abhält, das ist schlicht der staatliche Kostenapparat, den ich da verursache, in Relation zum Ergebnis.


Das ist ein Irrtum. Erstens gibt es keine Kosten, die hier zu Buche schlagen und zweitens könnte genau so ein Fall in die Ereigniskette zur Klärung des Sachverhalts unter dem Leitvorgang bei der StA gehören.


Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> ...ich bin und ich bin mir sicher, er wird sich bei Sichtung des Bestelleingang gedacht haben: "nicht der schon wieder".


Na und? Der hat ein Angebot gemacht und du hast ernsthaft (beweist die Zahlung) es angenommen. Nun kommt keine Ware, keine Reaktion. Demnach steht nun einmal der Verdacht des Warenbetruges, weil der Verkäufer womöglich nämlich gar nicht liefern wollte.

Mir ist schon klar, dass der Protagonist hier gelegentlich mal rein liest. Aber gerne doch!


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (11 September 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Mir ist schon klar, dass der Protagonist hier gelegentlich mal rein liest. Aber gerne doch!


 
Ja, das denke ich auch, dass er hier regelmäßig nicht nur mitgelesen, sondern hin und wieder auch mal seine dreisten Abofallen propagiert hat. Ob er momentan Lust und Musse dazu hat, das wage ich allerdings ein wenig zu bezweifeln. Es gibt da durchaus lesenswerte Textpassagen bei M. T.-A., in denen sie genau das beschrieben hat und gerade diejenigen, die ein wenig länger hier dabei sind, werden sich an die ein oder andere Begnung der unsinnigen Art erinnern können.


----------



## dvill (12 September 2012)

Der mehrfach angekündigte Akte-Beitrag ab ca. Minute 20:

http://www.sat1.de/tv/akte/video/akte-vom-11-09-2012-ganze-folge


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (13 September 2012)

Och nöö, habe heute die Kontoauszüge durchgesehen und die Gutschrift über 9,00 Euro auftrags der KVR-Handelsgesellschaft mbH vorgefunden. Na ja, dafür bin ich mir sicher, dass der Bestell- und Nichtliefervorgang in einer Gerichtsverhandlung mit Gegenstand Bewertung der wettbewerbsrechtlichen Abmahnungen und deren Rechtsmißbrauch noch mal zur Rede gebracht werden wird.


----------



## Tempelverleih Takis (13 September 2012)

Sollte jemand noch Daten etc. aus dem Shop brauchen, ich habe ihn hier komplett als Datensicherung vom 20.08. inkl. aller Links (ca 1GB).
Ich hatte auch eine Bestellung gemacht und 10 min später Wiederufen, da kam auch gleich die Bestätigung.
Also ich würde da wieder bestellen 
... er hat bestimmt mehr als nur eine Abmahnung für mich *grins*


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (13 September 2012)

@Tempelverleih Takis: Ich glaube nicht, dass der noch einmal online geht... schade eigentlich bei der Preisgestaltung, nur geliefert hat er halt noch nie, schnüff.


----------



## dvill (14 September 2012)

Bei anderen Produkten, z.B. preisgebundenen Büchern, wurde ganz schön aufgeschlagen:

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c....php?id_product=246+&cd=1&hl=de&ct=clnk&gl=de


----------



## Tempelverleih Takis (14 September 2012)

Ja wenn er nicht liefert, kann man ihn doch auch Wettbewerbsrechtlich eine vor den "Latz" ballern.
Warum bietet er seine Abmahnungen nicht einfach im Shop an? z.B. ... diese Woche Abmahnung inkl. Bilderrahmen und Nagel
Wenn ich hier nochmal den Shop zitieren dürfte:
Was immer wir für Sie tun können - wir tun es gerne!


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (14 September 2012)

Wollte mal nachsehen, was F.D. mit der jetzt obsoleten DOZ angestellt hat, nachdem ja auch keine Google-Werbung mehr aufgeschaltet ist und habe das Handeslregister befragt:

http://s14.directupload.net/images/120914/yye6xc9f.jpg


Aha, umbenannt in eine Praeda Vermögensverwaltungsgesellschaft also. Ich wollte mir sicher sein, weshalb ich für den Begriff *Praeda* ein Lateinisch-Deutsches Wörterbuch bemüht habe:

http://s7.directupload.net/images/120914/zhc64arg.jpg

Ich weiß ja nicht, aber zumindest mir kam es so vor, als wäre das Fell des Bären verteilt worden, bevor er erlegt war.


----------



## Tempelverleih Takis (14 September 2012)

Ja, er muß jetzt kleinere Brötchen backen,
er hat ja die Artikel im Webshop (komplette Artikelliste von NK-Trading im Bereich RC und Geschenkartikel) teilweise unter EK, maximal EK plus 1 Cent verkauft.
Und hier wollt ihr ihm Böses 
*Generosissime, Herr D.!*

_[ModEdit DF: Bitte NUB beachten. ]_


----------



## dvill (14 September 2012)

Die Dauerwartungsanzeige hat jetzt sogar die Pflichtangaben für ein Impressum. Da war der Praktikant mal wieder richtig fleißig.


----------



## Perkeo (14 September 2012)

Grottenschlechtes Layout ist nicht zufällig strafbar.....? Lasst uns sammeln für einen "<br> - Tag"....


----------



## schokoladenhai (17 September 2012)

Bin nun so richtig sauer. Warte immernoch auf meine 30 Meter Lautsprecherkabel.
Keine Antwort auf Mails, keine Möglichkeit telefonisch jemanden zu erreichen und der Lieferverzug wird einfach verschwiegen.
Geld zurück für meine bereits überwiesenen Portokosten gab es auch nicht.
Meine Bestellung war vom 27.08 mit 5-7 Tagen Lieferzeit. Und nun?


----------



## Tempelverleih Takis (17 September 2012)

Ja ich würde eine Unterlassungserklärung fordern, dann wäre noch eine Mahnung wegen der nicht glieferten Bestellung und wenn nix passiert eine Klage wegen Betrug.
Ich geh mal davon aus das Herr D. der Bestellung nicht widersprochen hat.
Die Hotline würde ich noch anrufen und allles notieren. Nicht das Herr D. wegen prämenstruellen Beschwerden nicht liefern konnte 
Ich würde da nichts auslassen, leider lief es bei meinen Tests im Shop Reibungslos und ich kann nichts bemängeln.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (17 September 2012)

@Tempelverleih Takis: Deine Testbestellung ist reibungslos abgelaufen?

Mein Lautsprecherkabel wurde auch nicht geliefert und ähnlich wie beim Schokoladenhai wurde mit keiner Silbe auf meine Beschwerden wegen Nichtlieferung eingegangen. Allerdings hat F.D. die vorab gezahlte Lieferkostenpauschale nach wenigen Tagen kommentarlos zurückgezahlt. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Goblin (17 September 2012)

> Allerdings hat F.D. die vorab gezahlte Lieferkostenpauschale nach wenigen Tagen kommentarlos zurückgezahlt


 
Wenn das mal bei allen Internetshops so flott ginge. Hier hat der F.D wohl Muffe dass ein Kunde zur Polizei rennt und "weitere Schritte" unternimmt


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (17 September 2012)

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass er angesichts meines Namens gedacht hat, nicht schon wieder, dieses A........ und der olle Spielverderber wollte mir einfach den Spass nicht gönnen


----------



## dvill (17 September 2012)

So ganz ohne Spaß muss der nicht leben:

http://www.kanzlei-thomas-meier.de/...oomd&view=joomd&layout=detail&id=11&Itemid=71

Bessere "Zuarbeit" kann er nicht haben, nur so als Beispiel.


----------



## Insider (17 September 2012)

Goblin schrieb:


> Hier hat der F.D wohl Muffe dass ein Kunde zur Polizei rennt und "weitere Schritte" unternimmt


Wohl kaum, denn diese Plenkelei kennt der Typ doch bestimmt schon in- und auswendig. Schon seit Jahren wird er (wenn man Gerüchten dahin gehend glauben kann) immer wieder mal gelegentlich von den Behörden belästigt. Diesen Kleinkram erledigen dann sicher die bekannten Kanzleien für ihn.


----------



## Dickerhals (18 September 2012)

Gibt es vielleicht was Neues an der Abzockerfront oder wird es tatsächlich Weihnachten!? Ich glaube immer noch, dass dieser Herr D. und die Kanzlei davon kommt! Es ist so ruhig irgendwie, dass macht mich schon stutzig!


----------



## bernhard (18 September 2012)

Ich habe diverse Spekulationen, Wettervorhersagen, Mutmaßungen ohne klare Quellenangaben entfernt.

Hier im Forum geht es um Erfahrungsberichte über Tatsächliches, um den Erfahrungsaustausch von Betroffenen und nachvollziehbare Sachinformationen.

Wer hier schreiben will, sollte zunächst prüfen, ob er im Sinne des Themas einen Beitrag leisten kann, der für die anderen lesenswert ist.


----------



## schokoladenhai (19 September 2012)

Interessant: http://www.opm-media.de/rechtliches.php


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (19 September 2012)

An der Seite der nicht mehr bestehenden Firma sieht man wieder das die zur Nutzlosbranche gehört. Keine seriöse Firma hätte so einen Firmenauftritt im Internet. Man stelle sich vor, VW würde seine potentiellen Käufer mit Rechts-blabla, dubiosen Urteilen, einer Ratenzahlungsmöglichkeit für angeblich bestehende Forderungen begrüßen, aber von Fahrzeigen, außer höchstens mit einem kleinen Bildchen von einem Auto was es gar nicht mehr gibt, keine Spur.


----------



## Reducal (19 September 2012)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> An der Seite der nicht mehr bestehenden Firma ....


Wie meinst du das? Die Firma besteht sehr wohl noch, nur der Name hat sich geändert.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (19 September 2012)

Aus Raider wird Twix, sonst ändert sich nichts.

Die Firma OPM Media GmbH gibt es also noch? Ich dachte die nennt sich laut Handelsregister seit einiger Zeit KVR Dingsbums mbH? Und wenn die sich jetzt KVR nennt, warum firmiert man immer noch unter OPM Media GmbH auf dieser tollen Firmen-Nutzlosseite?


----------



## Reducal (19 September 2012)

Das Gründen einer Firma kostet sicherlich etwas mehr als nur das Umbenennen. OPM stand für Internetprojekte, wie diese Abzockerei via drive2u.de. Das LG Landshut hat es aber untersagt, die dort bis dahin übliche Preisangabe ggü. den "Kunden" einzusetzen (Urteil vom 16.08.2011, Az. 54 O 1465/11). Somit war meiner Meinung nach die Firmenbezeichnung verbrannt, so dass man besser ein anderes Pferd satteln musste. Erfahrung hatte der Protagonist ja ohnehin schon mit dem Name-wechsel-dich-Spiel, ich erinnere nur an die frühere Polyphem Media Ltd., aus der irgend wann mal die OPM Media GmbH gebastelt worden ist.

Bleibt festzustellen, dass alles nur eine Frage der (kurzen) Zeit ist. Die zeitlichen Abläufe sind nämlich im Nachhinein betrachtet sehr überschaubar.


----------



## HeikoS (19 September 2012)

Ist es denn überhaupt gestattet, unter alter Firmierung einen Webauftritt zu unterhalten?


----------



## Reducal (19 September 2012)

Verboten ist das sicherlich nicht und auch nicht strafbewährt. Allerdings könnte man gewisse Komplikationen nach dem TMG herleiten, die nach einem Wettbewerbsverstoß riechen könnten: 





KatzenHai schrieb:


> > Telemediengesetz (TMG): Telemediengesetz: Änderungen im Impressum » eRecht24.de - Internetrecht vom Rechtsanwalt, Rechtsberatung - Anwalt
> 
> 
> Da stehts.


Letztlich geht es aber immer um die Erreichbarkeit des Medienanbieters und die scheint hier so oder so gewahrt zu sein.


----------



## nönönö (20 September 2012)

Mein Vertrauen in den Rechtsstaat würde heute nachhaltig getrübt 

Hintergrund: Ich bekomme heute Post von der Regensburger Staatsanwaltschaft. Darin zu lesen: "Der Strafanzeige .... wird ... keine Folge gegeben".

Soweit überraschend genug! Aber der eigentliche "Skandal" kommt noch! In der Begründung ist nichts, aber wirklich rein gar nichts zu lesen, was mit dem konkreten Fall hier zu tun hat!  ! Kein Witz!

Da steht eine drittel A4 Seite, die sich auf die Pornoabmahnungen von U+C bezieht. NUR auf die, es geht ausschließlich um Urheberrechtsgeschichten in dieser bekannten Angelegenheit!

Das bedeutet: Die haben den Namen U+C gelesen und sofort ihr Standardschreiben als Antwort verschickt ohne sich den ausführlich geschilderten und völlig anders gelagerten Sachverhalt auch nur ansatzweise durchzulesen! Das verletzt das gebotene Mindestmaß an Sorgfaltspflicht massivst! Ich finde das unfassbar, dass eine Staatsanwaltschaft derart schlampig arbeiten kann! Ich hätte wahrscheinlich auch "Verdacht auf Tötungsdelikt" reinschreiben können und hätte ene Einstellungsbegründung mit Bezug auf Urheberrechtsabmahnungen erhalten. Ich halte mich jetzt mal zurück, was mir dazu alles an passenden Begrifflichkeiten anfallen würde!

Dass ich Beschwerde einlege, brauche ich sicher nicht weiter ausführen!


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (20 September 2012)

Und was sagt die Staatsanwaltschaft Landshut die für F.D. zuständig ist?


----------



## aurum24 (20 September 2012)

@nönönö

...da muss was bei Dir schiefgelaufen sein. Wir haben erwirkt, was wir wollten. Landshut hat ein Aktenzeichen und arbeitet planmäßig.....Die Anwaltskammern (ja, 2 an der Zahl) im Übrigen ebenfalls. Sollten Betroffene mehr Infos benötigen, gerne per PM. Öffentlich äußern wir uns dazu nicht konkret.


----------



## nönönö (20 September 2012)

@ NB
Landshut sagt bisher noch nichts. Wenn die wie Regensburg arbeiten steht da dann wahrscheinlich etwas von Abofallen 

@ Aurum
Ganz offensichtlich, ja! Aber das hat ganz sicher nicht an meinem Schreiben gelegen, welches den Sachverhalt eindeuig und nicht falsch zu verstehen schildert, sondern daran, dass es nicht gelesen wurde bzw. nur bis zur Zeile "U+C" gekommen sind und dann einen Standardbrief rausgehauen haben.

Finde ich absolut unverschämt! Zumal direkt nach den Adressen der beiden Protagonisten der Sachverhalt umrissen wird und aus dem Zusammenhang klar hervorgeht, dass es genau um die in der Begründung angeführte Geschichte NICHT geht!


----------



## Dickerhals (20 September 2012)

Muss meinem Vorredner Aurum 24 Recht geben! Läuft alles mit Aktenzeichen! Was bei Dir schief gelaufen ist weiß ich nicht! Öffentlich würde ich mich hier auch nicht unbedingt äußern! Dazu läuft zu viel!


----------



## aurum24 (20 September 2012)

...Nachtrag.

@nönönö

Sende deine STA.Z. an Landshut mit der Verwendung unseres Aktenzeichens.

32 Js 24440 / 12 (Vorwurf: Computerbetrug)

Ich verstehe Deinen Frust. Ich habe schön öfter so ähnliche Sachen mit Amtsgerichten durch....Aber mit der Zeit lernt man.


----------



## nönönö (20 September 2012)

So wie ich es verstehe, ist der naheliegende Weg erstmal eine Beschwerde an die Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Nürnberg, so wie es im Anschreiben genannt wird. Der Teil bzgl. F.D. sollte ja in Landshut vorliegen. Ich werde Dein Aktenzeichen in der Beschwerde mit einfügen, danke!

ICh hoffe auch, dass es nicht nötig ist, da viel zu lernen, ich brauche sowas nicht alle paar Wochen  Hat ja auch nichts mit "falsch gemacht" zu tun, wenn die Staatsanwaltschaft schlicht und ergreifend nicht liest - was die Begründung ja wasserdicht belegt.


----------



## nönönö (20 September 2012)

Dickerhals schrieb:


> Muss meinem Vorredner Aurum 24 Recht geben! Läuft alles mit Aktenzeichen! Was bei Dir schief gelaufen ist weiß ich nicht! Öffentlich würde ich mich hier auch nicht unbedingt äußern! Dazu läuft zu viel!


 
Schief glaufen ist, dass es ganz offensichtlich gar nicht gelesen wurde und die vor lauter Anzeigen gegen U+C den Überblick verloren haben, worum es bei wem geht. Das die Justiz überlastet ist, wissen wir, aber das ist ja keine Entschuldigung für derartige Schlamperei... Ich äussere mich ja auch nur zur surrealen Arbeitsweise der StA, mehr nicht...

Und angesichts der Arbeit, die dieser Dreck macht, hab ich ebenso einen DICKEN HALS!!!


----------



## aurum24 (20 September 2012)

Ja, das geht auch. Landshut wird eine weitere Anzeige zum Aktenzeichen "dazuheften"

Nochmal, wenn bezüglich der Kollegen Interesse besteht, bitte Kontakt. Nur soviel, der Weg über BRAO war der Richtige. Aber hier sind bestimmte Regeln einzuhalten, bevor der Weg zum Erfolg wird.
Wir sind der Meinung, daß diese Helfershelfer, die eigentlich Schuldigen sind.


----------



## nönönö (20 September 2012)

Die Ansicht kann ich nachvollziehen, zumal die es ja definitiv besser hätten wissen müssen.

JEtzt ist Wochenende, Montag setzt ich mich ran...


----------



## Reducal (20 September 2012)

Könnt ihr euch noch an meine Beiträge auf den ersten Seiten erinnern? Da haben sich einige pikiert verhalten und dabei wollte ich euch schon damals darauf hinweisen, dass man sich von der strafrechtlichen Schiene nicht zu viel erwarten sollte.

Regensburg? Ah ja, eine Anzeige gegen die Anwälte, die einfach nur das realisiert hatten, was ihnen ihr Mandant (womöglich über seine rechtlich versierten Bekanntschaften) vorgelegt hatte. Dass sich im Nachhinein der Sachverhalt auch für U+C etwas ungünstig entwickelt hatte, hat mit strafbarer Handlung der Kanzlei meiner Meinung nach auch weiterhin nichts zu tun. Immerhin - seit die Welle losgetreten wurde, ist doch anscheinend sehr bald wieder von weiteren Abmahnungen abgesehen worden, oder täusche ich mich da?

Wenn es tatsächlich ein Verfahren geben sollte, dass bis zu einer Anklage geführt wird, dann in Landshut! Regensburg würde dabei mit abgefrühstückt werden.


----------



## aurum24 (20 September 2012)

@reducal

Du hast nur zum Teil Recht. Die Kollegen haben für uns nachweislich gegen ihre bindende BRAO verstossen. Das ist zwar im ersten Blick nicht "sexy" aber mache Dich mal kundig, wie das weiter verläuft.......Wir haben das getan und sind der Meinung, hier einen Ansatz gefunden zu haben.

Ob es nun Seitens der Rechtsverdreher zur "Beihilfe" reicht, sei dahingestellt. Fakt ist, daß DIE sich an ihre eigenen "Spielregeln" zu halten haben. OHNE WENN UND ABER.


----------



## Reducal (20 September 2012)

aurum24 schrieb:


> Wir ... sind der Meinung, hier einen Ansatz gefunden zu haben.


Man will ja keine Staatsanwaltschaft belehren aber etwas Hilfestellung tut manchmal gut. Wie schon geschrieben, die Regensburger werden sicher die erforderlichen Entscheidungen nicht zu treffen haben sondern die in Landshut. Die hier notwendige Verfahrenseffizienz kann vorausgesetzt werden.


----------



## nönönö (20 September 2012)

@ Reducal

Nee, nicht "ah ja". Die Kanzlei taucht in meinem Schreiben an die OSnabrücker StA nur (logischerweise) als Beteiligte auf, die Strafanzeige wurde in erster Linie gegen F.D. gestellt und da gemeinschaftlich begangener Betrug im Raume steht, kommt man um den Partner nicht drumherum, wenn es vollständig sein soll. Was daraus weiter zu folgern ist, ist ja Sache der Staatsanwaltschaft! Die Staatsanwaltschaft OS hat offenbar das Schreiben nach Landshut und Regensburg weitergeleitet, nicht ich habe in Regensburg Strafanzeige gestellt! Und auch ob die das "einfach nur realsiert haben" wäre dann erst Gegenstand der Ermittlungen, denen vorzugreifen ist sicher auch nicht sachdienlich.

Zudem bitte ich doch darum, nicht etwas so auszulegen, wie es gerade in den Kram passt, denn das hat hier nichts damit zu tun, dass es hier ganz eindeutig so ist, dass die Begründung NULL Bezug zur Anzeige hat! Und nur darum geht es gerade...Mit der Relevanz der ganzen Sache hat es hier gar nichts zu tun, denn die hat die StA Regensburg gar nicht verstanden/ gelesen, daher gibt es dazu auch keine Aussage!

Abgesehen davon laufen mehrere Sachen, nur weil da eine Staatsanwaltschaft den Inhalt einer Anzeige nicht erfasst hat und völlig absurd reagiert, hast Du damit bisher noch nicht Recht mit der Ansicht, dass man da strafrechtlich nichts erwarten sollte.

Wobei ich Dir völlig zustimme, dass man da erstmal abwarten muss, was da rauskommt. Nur: Was willst Du denn ganz konkret mit Deiner Skepsis sagen?? Ja sicher nicht, dass man einfach NICHTS tun soll! Also... Wenn nichts passiert am Ende, ist es halt so! Aber es nicht zu versuchen wäre idiotisch und geradezu unerträglich!


----------



## Reducal (20 September 2012)

Du liest zu schnell, denn der Inhalt meiner Aussagen wird schon wieder mal gequirlt wiedergekäut, z. B. das hier:


nönönö schrieb:


> ... hast Du damit bisher noch nicht Recht mit der Ansicht, dass man da strafrechtlich nichts erwarten sollte.


ich schrieb aber





Reducal schrieb:


> ....dass man sich von der strafrechtlichen Schiene nicht *zu viel* erwarten sollte.


----------



## nönönö (20 September 2012)

Meinetwegen auch das, ist eine andere Aussage, richtig, also sorry! Habe ich aber auch nicht überlesen, sondern nur nicht so exakt reproduziert, weil es mir darum gar nicht ging, sondern darum das sich da wieder das gängige Problem zeigt, dass etwas beantwortet wird, was gar nicht gefragt wurde bzw. was hier gar nicht relevant ist im genauen Zusammenhang. Ich persönlich erwarte erstmal gar nichts, hoffe höchstens. Aber ich unternehme zumindest etwas, wie viele andere auch, aber noch mehr werden einfach zuschauen und die Arbeit anderen überlassen.

In meinem Beitrag ging es aber ganz konkret und nur darum, dass die StA Regensburg eine Strafanzeige beantwortet, ohne deren Inhalt auch nur ansatzweise gelesen zu haben. Einen anderen Schluss lässt die Begründung, die sich vollständig und ausschließlich um Dinge dreht, die hier nicht relevant sind und in und für meine Anzeige keine Rolle spielen, eindeutig nicht zu. Und das ist schon verdammt unverschämt bis skandalös, oder siehst Du das anders? Der Zusammenhang ist ja so als wenn ich einen Ladendieb anzeige, der Anzeige aber keine Folge gegeben wird, weil der Unfallgegner grün hatte! Welcher Unfallgegner? Genau!

Aus diesem Beitrag machst Du aber jetzt ein "ich habe euch ja sagen wollen..." Das tut hier aber rein gar nichts zur Sache, weil mein Schreiben zu dem Fall selbst ja gar keine Stellung dazu bezieht, sondern sich ausschließlich um die Porno-Urhebberrechtsabmahnungen (bzgl. derer ich auch die Begründung sogar nachvollziehen kann!) dreht. Daher ist der von Dir hergestellte Bezug halt fehlt am Platz, denn den gibt es nicht.

Das man nicht erwarten muss, dass eine Strafanzeige unter Hinweis auf völlig irrelavante und nicht im Zusammenhang stehende Sacherverhalte abgelehnt wird, die nur belegen, dass jede Sorgfaltspflicht seitens der StA vernachlässigt wurde, dürfte ja wahrscheinlich auch Deine Zustimmung finden!? Der Text ist ja eindeutig nicht einmal überflogen worden, mehr als der Name der Kanzlei, die im Schreiben eine sekundäre Rolle spielt, ist ganz eindeutig nicht erfasst worden, bevor die Antwort feststand. Und das ist wirklich dazu geeignet, das Vertrauen in den Rechtsstaat in Zweifel zu ziehen.


----------



## Dickerhals (21 September 2012)

@Reducal

Ich würde mir persönlich von Dir wünschen, dass Du konkrete Vorschläge machst und nicht immer alles in Frage stellst. Du weißt genau, dass es nichts bringt, einen Leien irre zu führen. Entweder Du hängst Dich mit rein für uns, auch wenn wir keinen anwaltlichen Beistand haben oder Du lässt es! Es ist hier kein Kräfte messen, sondern wir gehen gemeinsam gegen Betrüger vor! Da wäre es angebracht wirklich sachdienliche Hinweise zu liefern!


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (21 September 2012)

Reducal hat sich aus dieser Diskussion erst einmal ausgeklinkt, weshalb ich das nicht unkommentiert lassen möchte und hier kurz für ihn noch mal auf den Sachverhalt eingehe.



Dickerhals schrieb:


> .....sondern wir gehen gemeinsam gegen Betrüger vor! Da wäre es angebracht wirklich sachdienliche Hinweise zu liefern!


Dazu kann ich dir nur Hippos Posting noch einmal vorgeben, der da neulich schrieb: 





Hippo schrieb:


> Zwischen dem was der Bürger als (gefühltem) Betrug sieht und dem was im Gesetz als Betrugsvoraussetzungen gegeben ist klafft sehr oft eine große Lücke. Glaub mir, wenn das Reducal schreibt weiß er warum ...


Reducal hatte darauf verwiesen, dass es nur wenig Sinn macht, sich auf die StA Regensburg einzuschießen, wo doch die StA Landshut in der Sache zuständig ist. Es tut kaum was zur Sache, dass dort die Helferlein des Protagonisten ihren Sitz haben. Dies war doch schon mal ein sachdienlicher Hinweis. Man kann wegen der laufenden Anzeigen ohnehin derzeit von außen nichts weiter tun, als das Ermittlungsergebnis der StA Landshut abzuwarten.

Die StA Regensburg hat dem nönönö eine anscheinend sachfremde Einstellungsverfügung übersandt. Natürlich kann man dagegen Rechtsmittel einlegen und sich beschweren. Wenn man aber den Ablauf in diesem Einzelfall betrachtet, so wurde da ja schon eine ganze Menge Manpower investiert:

Anzeige per eMail bei der StA OS
Anforderung von Beweismaterial beim Anzeigenerstatter
unnötige Abtrennung der zwei Verfahrensgegenstände (KVR / U+C)
Übergabe zweier Verfahren durch die StA OS an die StAen Landshut und Regensburg
StA Regensburg - Einstellung, warum eigentlich?
StA Landshut - läuft noch
Allein mit nönönö´s Anzeige haben sich nun schon drei Staatsanwälte beschäftigt. Der eine hat die Zuständigkeit zerpflückt, der andere kein Interesse an der Verfolgung und der letzte (nämlich die StA´in in LA) sammelt alle Vorgänge und wird letztlich die Entscheidung zu treffen haben, ob die Verdachtsmomente und das Beweismaterial zu einer Anklage reichen.


----------



## nönönö (21 September 2012)

@ Rüdiger

Erst einmal möchte ich festhalten, dass ich auch Reducals Arbeit, soweit ich sie hier überhaupt überblicke (bin neu hier und fast nur hier aktiv, hab mich aber durchaus umgesehen) sehr schätze! Ich verstehe auch, dass bei dem Ausmaß, indem er sich hier engagiert, sich manchmal eine Art "Betriebsblindheit" einstellt (das ist nicht bösartig gemeint) und gefühlte zigmalige Wiederholungen eines (vermeintliche) ähnlichen Vorgangs zu eher launigen Bemerkungen führt .. die dann beim Leser nicht immer gut ankommen. Mir als Mod in einem von mir betreuten Forum geht es da manchmal nicht anders!

Ich kann den Eindruck, den Dickerhals wiedergibt auch nachvollziehen! Vieles wirkt auf den Leser nur destruktiv und wenig konstruktiv. Was soll ein Satz wie "erwartet nicht zuviel"? Das ist doch dazu geeignet zu entmutugen und nichts zu unternehmen. Das kann ja kaum das Ziel sein!? Das dazu..

Die Frage ist jetzt, was Du mit Deiner Aufzählung eigentlich aussagen willst, das wird nicht deutlich. Ich habe eine Strafanzeige gestellt und zwar auf einem korrekten mir dafür offenstehenden Weg! Alles weitere habe nicht ich zu verantworten. Wenn da etwas unnötig erscheint, dann haben die Staatsanwaltschaften nicht sauber gearbeitet, was aber nicht mir anzulasten ist.

Zur "Manpower":

Punkt 1 war eine einfache Anfrage per Email in wenigen Zeilen, da brauchbare Angaben auf der Website fehlen

Punkt 2 war nicht viel mehr als ein Formbrief der StA OSnabrück

Punkt 3 liegt nicht an mir, wurde von mir auch nicht nahegelegt. Zudem beinhaltet das BEweismaterial beide Seiten, folglich liegen die dann auch in Landshut vor und werden dort dann zur Kenntnis genommen - sofern die da sauberer arbeiten als in Regensburg. Sagen wir mal so: Ich sollte von einer StAschaft erwarten dürfen, dass sie eine sinnvolle Weiterbearbeitung hinbekommt. Wenn sie das nicht schafft ist das denen zuzuschreiben, nicht mir!

Punkt 4 siehe Punkt 3. Grundsätzlich halte ich das aber keineswegs für falsch, allenfalls den zeitlichen Ablauf, da für ein Vorgehen gegen die Kanzlei ein Urteil gegen FD in dieser Sache vorliegen sollte. Aber auch hier: Ich habe die Strafanzeige gestellt, ich habe nicht darüber zu entscheiden, was dann die richtige Vorgehensweise ist! Sofern Du das also mir anlasten willst: Nönönö! Des weiteren kann man das auch anders interpretieren, nämlich dass die Staatsanwaltschaft OS sich die Sache genau vorgenommen hat und es darufhin für sinnvoll erachtet hat, das abgetrennt nach Regensburg zu geben - auch nicht ahnend, dass die dort Strafanzeigen nur ungern lesen. Willst Du Dich jetzt hinstellen und sagen: "Das weiß ich aber besser"?? Na dann, ich hatte bis gestern Vertrauen in die Arbeitsweise der StAs, das wurde jetzt allerdings nachhaltig gestört.

Punkt 5 (frei nach Kinski): Ich verstehe die Frage nicht??!! Warum? Steht doch drin! Du verstehst es nicht? Ich schon: Die haben die Anzeige nicht gelesen sondern nur die Adresse der Kanzlei gelesen, mehr nicht. Die Worte die mir dazu einfallen, sind nicht druckreif!

Punkt 6 Abwarten, vielleicht kommt ja die Tage ein Anschreiben das "nicht Folge gegeben wird" weil der Baum gefällt wurde oder so ein ähnliche zusammenhanglsoes Zeug, wie aus Regensburg.

Ich halte noch einmal fest: Ich bin mit meiner Strafanzeige einen völlig korrekten mir offenstehenden Weg gegangen! Das die Staatsanwaltschaften dann das Ihre tun und sauber arbeiten, darf man annehmen und erwarten, das ist DEREN Aufgabe, nicht meine! Das ist hier ganz offensichtlich nicht geschehen! Das ist nicht der richtige Zeitpunkt, sich da irgendetwas herauszusuchen, um sich selbst auf die Schulter zu klopfen und zu sagen "hab ich doch immer gesagt". Nein: Das Staatsanwaltschaften Strafanzeigen NICHT LESEN (!) und dann abschlägig bescheiden hat hier *KEINER* gesagt - und hat auch ganz sicher keiner als vorhersehbar eingestuft, folglich ist da jede Schlaumeierei fehl am Platz! Und nur darum geht es! Hätte sie gelesen, wäre der Sachverhalt ein anderer, folglich hat dieser Fall übelster Schlampigkeit nichts mit dem zu tun, was hier ansonsten besprochen wird.


Ich schicke Dir per PN gerne die Begründung! Was da drinsteht ist im Zusammenhang bestenfalls absurdes Theater - ohne JEDEN Zusammenhang, ausser dass in beiden Sachverhalten U+C beteiligt ist.

Ich bitte also darum, hier nicht Ursache und Wirkung zu verwechseln! Der Fehler liegt ganz sicher nicht bei mir, wenn woanders nicht ein Mindestmaß an Sorgfalt eingehalten wird!


----------



## Dickerhals (22 September 2012)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Reducal hat sich aus dieser Diskussion erst einmal ausgeklinkt, weshalb ich das nicht unkommentiert lassen möchte und hier kurz für ihn noch mal auf den Sachverhalt eingehe.
> 
> Dazu kann ich dir nur Hippos Posting noch einmal vorgeben, der da neulich schrieb:
> Reducal hatte darauf verwiesen, dass es nur wenig Sinn macht, sich auf die StA Regensburg einzuschießen, wo doch die StA Landshut in der Sache zuständig ist. Es tut kaum was zur Sache, dass dort die Helferlein des Protagonisten ihren Sitz haben. Dies war doch schon mal ein sachdienlicher Hinweis. Man kann wegen der laufenden Anzeigen ohnehin derzeit von außen nichts weiter tun, als das Ermittlungsergebnis der StA Landshut abzuwarten.
> ...


 


Ich weiß nicht, was ihr immer mit den Staatsanwälten habt, die über U+C richten sollen. Ich habe Eingangs formuliert, es über die Anwaltskammer zu machen, denn laut BRAO lief da erklärend einiges schief.Auch die Anwälte haben sich an Richtlinien zu halten! Dafür muss man aber einige Vorraussetzungen im Vorfeld erledigt haben! Das weiß Reducal und Rüdiger sicherlich. Das wurde hier nie besprochen , leider. Aurum 24 scheint da schon mehr Tätigkeit in die richtige Richtung gemacht zu haben!
Warum das hier unter den " Alten Wissenden" nicht erläutert wird entzieht sich mir jeder Einsicht!


----------



## Hippo (22 September 2012)

Dickerhals schrieb:


> ...Warum das hier unter den " Alten Wissenden" nicht erläutert wird entzieht sich mir jeder Einsicht!


Kennst Du den Spruch von der einen und der andern Krähe...?
Was hilfts wenn man einem Hilfesuchenden diese Information gibt die ihm aber letztendlich erstmal nichts bringt und soweit im großen und ganzen dem verpetzten Anwalt nicht mehr als ein "Dudu" einbringt.


----------



## Dickerhals (23 September 2012)

Spätestens jetzt müßte ich mir auf die Schulter klopfen und sagen:" Gut, dass ich mir keinen Anwalt genommen habe!" Den Spruch hatte ich schon im Eingang erwähnt und war selbstverständlich genau Deiner Meinung.Und wenn ein "Dudu" in unserem Land der normale Weg ist, dann ist es Zeit auzuwandern und in die Welt der Korruption und Maffia einzutauchen. Da ist der Fall schnellstens erledigt im Sinne von 2 Seiten.

Falls Du mir erklären möchtest, dass die Erklärung der Anwälte lückenlos entschuldbar ist, dann wünsche ich den Anwälten noch ein perfektes Leben im sanften Schlaf Ihrer Anliegen und ihren Kunden den sanften Schlaf der Erkenntnis, dass wir in einem sicheren Staat der Demokratie und der Sicherheit des Rechtsstaates leben. Zum Glück müssen die meisten Leute soviel arbeiten, dass sie sich hier wohl fühlen. In diesem Sinne..." Ich bin dann mal weg!" , wünsche Euch relaxte Wochen!


----------



## aurum24 (23 September 2012)

Dazu abschließend....Die meisten LEUTE und Unternehmer haben keine Zeit, sich um diesen derartigen Mist zu kümmern, weil die meisten Unternehmer mit Geld verdienen und Steuern zahlen beschäftigt sind. Daher ist auch der Staat normal für die richtigen Rahmenbedingungen für die Unternehmer zuständig. Wie so oft, hat dieser jedoch hier auf der gesamten Linie versagt, indem sich solche Patienten wie F.D, M.BU. und Helfershelfer, Konsorten & Collegen nach Lust und Laune, auf Kosten seriöser Unternehmer bereichern können. Viele der Politiker und Richter, welche heute die Gesetze machen und durchsetzen, wußten vor einiger Zeit nicht mal, wie man INTERNET oder Onlineshop richtig schreibt. Und genau diese Unfähigkeit setzt sich z.B. fort, in der Erstellung sogenannter Wettbewerbsgesetzen. Fehlerhafte AGB...lächerlich. Hier hätte der "Gesetzesgeber" schon lange einen Riegel vorschieben müssen. Ich könnte diese Ausführung noch ewig fortführen. Will ich aber nicht. Vielleicht ändert sich wirklich erst was, wenn so ein Patient oder Helfershelfer mit Rübe ab, irgendwo mit Bekennerschreiben aufgefunden wird. Diese Zeit hatten wir schon mal oder ? Die Älteren, wie auch ich, werden sich erinnern.


----------



## dvill (5 Oktober 2012)

Gefahr gebannt?


> Firefox kann keine Verbindung zu dem Server unter kvr-onlineshop.de aufbauen.


http://toolbar.netcraft.com/site_report?url=kvr-onlineshop.de


----------



## Simmi (5 Oktober 2012)

Es verdichten sich die Hinweise, dass U+C oder Herr F.D. die Daten zu den festgestellten Wettbewerbsverstößen an sog. Wettbewerbsvereine weitergegeben haben, die ihrerseits nunmehr von der Abmahnwelle Betroffene (soweit sie die Texte ihrer Shops nicht abmahnsicher geändert haben) abmahnen.

Hat da schon jemand Post bekommen?


----------



## nönönö (5 Oktober 2012)

nönönö schrieb:


> Mein Vertrauen in den Rechtsstaat würde heute nachhaltig getrübt
> 
> Hintergrund: Ich bekomme heute Post von der Regensburger Staatsanwaltschaft. Darin zu lesen: "Der Strafanzeige .... wird ... keine Folge gegeben".
> 
> ...


 
Update: Heute nach meiner BEschwerde Post erhalten, dass das Ermittlungsverfahren wieder aufgenommen wurde!


----------



## nönönö (5 Oktober 2012)

Simmi schrieb:


> Es verdichten sich die Hinweise, dass U+C oder Herr F.D. die Daten zu den festgestellten Wettbewerbsverstößen an sog. Wettbewerbsvereine weitergegeben haben, die ihrerseits nunmehr von der Abmahnwelle Betroffene (soweit sie die Texte ihrer Shops nicht abmahnsicher geändert haben) abmahnen.
> 
> Hat da schon jemand Post bekommen?


 
Wie ich seinerzeit schon schrieb: Ich habe die Abmahnung als kostenlose Überprüfung der Rechtssicherheit meiner AGB aufgefasst und entsprechend zweifelhafte Passagen angepasst. Wer danach untätig geblieben ist (sofern der "Verstoß" selbst vorlag) hat dann ja auch selbst schuld (soweit man das bei dieser Seuche so sagen kann, im Grunde ist es ja in erster Linie vom Gesetzgeber provoziert), wenn er nichts geändert hat.


----------



## dvill (5 Oktober 2012)

http://www.ra-felling.de/2012/10/massenabmahnung-kvr-erstes-urteil-gegen-kvr/


> Ich hatte bereits am 16.07.2012 von dem Verdacht einer rechtsmissbräuchlichen Massenabmahnung durch die Fa. KVR Handelsgesellschaft mbH, Gammelsdorf durch die RAe U + C berichtet. In vier dieser Fälle haben mich meine Mandanten beauftragt, eine sog. negative Feststellungsklage einzureichen. Diese hat das Ziel festzustellen, dass die jeweilige Abmahnung der Fa. KVR keine Rechtswirkungen entfaltet, insbesondere soll auch festgestellt werden, dass die Mandanten weder die vorbereitete strafbewehrte Unterlassungserklärung unterschreiben noch die geforderten anwaltlichen Gebühren bezahlen müssen.
> 
> Nunmehr hat als erstes Gericht das Landgericht Arnsberg – Kammer für Handelssachen – mit Urteil vom 27.09.2012 diesen Anspruch der Mandanten bestätigt.


----------



## dvill (18 Oktober 2012)

http://www.123recht.net/Der-Abmahnanwalt-eine-deutsche-Unart-__a129369.html


> Es ist wirklich absurd, einen Webshop abzumahnen, weil er seine Widerrufsbelehrung mit der Überschrift "Verbraucher haben das folgende Widerrufsrecht" versehen hat. Der Leser werde im Unklaren gelassen, ob er selbst Verbraucher ist oder nicht - so die Argumentation des Abmahnenden.
> 
> Noch absurder aber wird es, wenn eine Mutter abgemahnt wird, weil Sie die Kleider ihrer Kinder verkauft und aufgrund der Menge angeblich gewerblich handeln soll.
> 
> Es ist absurd, für eine Abmahnung Geld verlangen und so abkassieren zu können. Der ursprüngliche Gesetzeszweck, Gerichte zu entlasten, hat in Deutschland dazu geführt, dass Einzelunternehmer, kleine Webshops, Homepageinhaber etc. für Bagatellen kräftig gemolken werden können.


----------



## dvill (22 Oktober 2012)

http://www.ra-felling.de/2012/10/massenabmahnung-kvr-zweites-vu-gegen-die-fa-kvr/


> Nunmehr ist ein weiterer Erfolg zu vermelden:
> 
> Vor dem Landgericht Hamburg haben wir zwischenzeitlich ein weiteres Versäumnisurteil (Az. 416 HKO 141/12) gegen die Fa. KVR wegen der Abmahnung vom 17.08.2012 erhalten.


----------



## aurum24 (31 Oktober 2012)

UPDATE

Heute wurde uns abermals, Post von der Anwaltskammer Regensburg, bezüglich unserer Beschwerde gegen die Collegen zugestellt.

....nach ausführlicher Prüfung der Anwaltskammer, teilte man uns mit, daß die Sache, bis zum Abschluss der staatsanwaltschaftlichen Ermittlungen abzuwarten ist.

Die vorliegenden Fakten wären unklar, sodaß man sich hier anscheinend nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen will. Dies ist auch die Meinung unserer Rechtsvertreter.

Nun denn, wir bleiben hier trotzdem an der Sache dran.

Melden uns bei Neuigkeiten von der Staatsanwaltschaft.


----------



## Reducal (31 Oktober 2012)

aurum24 schrieb:


> ....nach ausführlicher Prüfung der Anwaltskammer, teilte man uns mit, daß die Sache, bis zum Abschluss der staatsanwaltschaftlichen Ermittlungen abzuwarten ist.


Also nichts neues: 





Insider schrieb:


> Allerdings muss die Anwaltskammer beim Verdacht einer strafbaren Handlung (der erwähnt wurde) das eigene berufsstandliche Verfahren aussetzen und die Beschwerden bis zu einer abschließenden Prüfung der sachlich und örtlichen zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft übergeben. Erst danach können weitere Schritte in eigener Sache unternommen werden, die sich an den Entscheidungen der Staatsanwaltschaft orientieren.


----------



## dvill (9 November 2012)

http://www.ra-felling.de/2012/11/massenabmahnung-kvr-drittes-vu-gegen-die-fa-kvr/


> Auch in einem dritten Verfahren ist weiteres Versäumnisurteil gegen die Fa. KVR wegen der Abmahnung vom 17.08.2012 ergangen. Gegen die bisherigen Versäumnisurteile ist seitens der Firma KVR kein Einspruch eingelegt worden.
> 
> Damit zeigt sich, dass die Fa. KVR den diesseitigen Vorwurf der rechtsmissbräuchlichen Abmahnung offenkundig nicht bestreiten kann.


http://www.ra-felling.de/2012/11/massenabmahnung-kvr-erstes-urteil-gegen-kvr/


> Nachtrag vom 05.11.12:
> 
> Das erste Urteil des LG Arnsberg vom 27.09.2012, zugestellt am 02.10.2012, gegen KVR ist mangels Einspruch rechtskräftig.


----------



## Dickerhals (16 November 2012)

Bin wieder zurück aus dem Ausland! Es scheint momentan alles abgetaucht zu sein! Außer den oben genannten Neuigkeiten weiß ich auch nichts Neues! Ein paar negative Feststellungsklagen werden kommen und anerkannt! Die geben doch kein Geld aus! Ich warte immer noch auf den großen Durchbruch, aber ob der überhaupt in unserem Land kommt, glaub ich nicht!


----------



## Hippo (16 November 2012)

Die kleinste juristische Zeiteinheit ist bekanntermaßen der Monat ...
... und wenn da was passiert ist die Karawane schon weitergezogen


----------



## dvill (26 November 2012)

Mal was Neues: http://www.ra-felling.de/2012/11/kvr-pleite/


----------



## Reducal (26 November 2012)

dvill schrieb:


> Mal was Neues: http://www.ra-felling.de/2012/11/kvr-pleite/


Und wieder eine Firma ins Nirwana geschossen. Bin mal gespannt wie die nächste Revolveridee heißt und was die dann macht.


----------



## dvill (27 November 2012)

http://www.damm-legal.de/lg-berlin-...-wettbewerber-sich-in-die-insolvenz-fluechtet


> LG Berlin, Urteil vom 18.01.2007, Az. 16 O 570/06
> § 8 Abs. 4 UWG, § 826 BGB
> 
> Das LG Berlin hat darauf hingewiesen, dass bei einer rechtsmissbräuchlichen Abmahnung nicht nur der - im entscheidenden Zeitpunkt der Vollstreckung meist - insolvente Wettbewerber auf Ersatz der entstandenen Rechtsanwaltskosten in Anspruch genommen werden kann, sondern auch der abmahnende Rechtsanwalt. Im vorliegenden Fall sah das Landgericht eine gesamtschuldnerische Haftung des Rechtsanwalts mit seinem Mandanten gemäß § 826 BGB als gegeben an, da die streitgegenständliche Abmahnung rechtsmissbräuchlich erfolgt sei.


----------



## Hippo (27 November 2012)

oh ohhhh ...
... das könnte die Lust seltsame Abmahnungen mit anschließendem Inkasso zu betreiben gewaltig dämpfen!


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (27 November 2012)

Die Meldung des Tages!


----------



## aurum24 (4 Dezember 2012)

...sehr geil diese Info. Damit ist der Weg frei, für ein weiteres Schreiben an die Anwaltskammer Regensburg. 

Die gleichgesinnten Kollegen dort, sollten nun endlich mal Farbe bekennen, was seriöse Anwaltstätigkeit und was Betrug oder Beihilfe zum Betrug ist.

Es werden ab sofort Wetten darauf angenommen, ob dies durch diese "Behörde" erfolgen wird....oder nicht.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (5 Dezember 2012)

Tschuldigung aurum24 (goldiger Name) die RA-Kammer ist keine Behörde. Sie wacht zwar über die Aktivitäten der Collegen in ihrem Zuständigkeitsbereich, beschränkt sich aber i.d.R. auf die Sanktionierung von Falschabrechnungen, nicht aber auf die Tätigkeit als solche.

An den Entzug einer Anwaltslizenz sind extrem hohe Hürden gestellt, unvergleichlich viel höher, als beispielsweise für den Entzug einer Arzt- oder Apothekerlizenz. Im übertragenen Sinn bedeutet dass, das man einem Arzt erst dann die Approbation entziehen könnte, wenn er einen Mord in Ausübung seines Dienstes vorsätzlich begangen hätte und er vorher rechtskräftig dafür und nicht etwa für Diebstähle o.ä verurteilt worden wäre.

Im vorliegenden Fall haben die Collegen in ihrer Misere das aus juristischer Sicht Vernünftigste getan, nämlich die angestrengten Verfahre gar nicht anzutreten, um auch nicht die gerichtliche Feststellung der Unrechtmässigkeit ihrer Abmahnungen testiert zu bekommen. Das obliegt dann einem gesonderten Verfahren, das eigens angestrengt werden müsste. Währenddessen wurde wohl die Zeit genutzt, um die GmbH zu entleeren und möglichst rasch und unauffällig, nach dem Motto "greif 'nem nackten Mann in die Tasche" zu beerdigen.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (5 Dezember 2012)

Man nehme nur als Beispiel die Frau K. G. aus München. Die Anwaltskammer München wollte wegen ihren Handlungen schon nichts unternehmen und hat der Dame, nachdem sie jetzt nur noch auf Strafrecht macht, sogar eine Fachanwaltsurkunde für "Fachanwältin für Strafrecht" überreicht.


----------



## aurum24 (6 Dezember 2012)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> Tschuldigung aurum24 (goldiger Name) die RA-Kammer ist keine Behörde. Sie wacht zwar über die Aktivitäten der Collegen in ihrem Zuständigkeitsbereich, beschränkt sich aber i.d.R. auf die Sanktionierung von Falschabrechnungen, nicht aber auf die Tätigkeit als solche.
> 
> An den Entzug einer Anwaltslizenz sind extrem hohe Hürden gestellt, unvergleichlich viel höher, als beispielsweise für den Entzug einer Arzt- oder Apothekerlizenz. Im übertragenen Sinn bedeutet dass, das man einem Arzt erst dann die Approbation entziehen könnte, wenn er einen Mord in Ausübung seines Dienstes vorsätzlich begangen hätte und er vorher rechtskräftig dafür und nicht etwa für Diebstähle o.ä verurteilt worden wäre.
> 
> Im vorliegenden Fall haben die Collegen in ihrer Misere das aus juristischer Sicht Vernünftigste getan, nämlich die angestrengten Verfahre gar nicht anzutreten, um auch nicht die gerichtliche Feststellung der Unrechtmässigkeit ihrer Abmahnungen testiert zu bekommen. Das obliegt dann einem gesonderten Verfahren, das eigens angestrengt werden müsste. Währenddessen wurde wohl die Zeit genutzt, um die GmbH zu entleeren und möglichst rasch und unauffällig, nach dem Motto "greif 'nem nackten Mann in die Tasche" zu beerdigen.


--------------

...darum habe ich das Wort BEHÖRDE, ja auch in Anführungszeichen geschrieben.... , weil nach unserer Rechtsauffassung dies so ist, jedoch defakto eben nicht. PUNKT

Und außerdem Irrtum. Wir stehen mit der "Behörde" in mehrfachem schriftlichen Kontakt. Genaueres dazu, wenn uns auf dem postalischem Wege von dieser "Behörde" ein rechtsverbindlicher Bescheid zur Sache vorliegt. Die Zweifler sollten sich in diesem Zusammenhang genau damit beschäftigen und vor allem mit der BRAO auseinandersetzen (lesen), welche Saktionen verhängt werden können, wenn...

Das ist auf dem ersten Blick vielleicht nicht sexy, aber auf dem zweiten Blick mit Sicherheit. Wir hatten dies schon vor 2 Monaten hier gepostet, daß man sich auf diesem Wege sehr wohl gegen dieses Pack wehren kann. Nach unserer Rechtsauffassung, ist es eben ganz klar Beihilfe zum Betrug. Und so ist auch unsere Argumentation. Nach mittlerweile 14 Jahren Onlinetätigkeit...hatten wir schon mit so einigen Abwahnanwälten zu tun und auch WIR, haben dazu gelernt. Anwälte handeln BRAO - Konform, wenn vor Mandatsübernahme die Sachlage, Daten, Wahrheitsgehalt und der Mandant selber genau geprüft werden. Unwahrheiten zu verbreiten, unwahre Geschäftsbezeichnungen oder Geschäftsbeziehungen zu erfinden, ist eben nicht BRAO- Konform.

Wer das anders sieht, braucht das ja nicht so zu machen und wartet bis zum nächsten Mal, und lässt Alles wieder und wieder über sicher ergehen...Brave Bürger (Schafe), gute Anwälte.

Abschließend nochwas: Eine entscheidende Rolle, wie es hier gegen die Collegen weitergeht oder nicht, spielt die Staatsanwaltschaft, welche in der Hauptsache gegen den Verursacher tätig wird oder eben nicht...Die Sache ist ja ohnehin am Laufen, nur noch nicht entschieden.


----------



## dvill (7 Dezember 2012)

http://www.ra-felling.de/2012/12/di...enzverfahren-der-kvr-handelsgesellschaft-mbh/


> Nun hat die OGV Eichner mit weiterem Schreiben vom 04.12.2012 mitgeteilt, dass über das Vermögen der KVR Handelsgesellschaft mbH das vorläufige Insolvenzverfahren vor dem Amtsgericht Landshut (Az. 30 IN 970/12) eröffnet worden sei. Zugleich hat das Gericht gem. § 21 Abs. 2 Nr. 3 InsO die Durchführung weiterer Zwangsvollstreckungsmaßnahmen einstweilen eingestellt.


----------



## Antiscammer (7 Dezember 2012)

Der Vollständigkeit halber darf erwähnt werden, dass bei einer Insolvenz der abmahnenden Partei im Falle einer rechtsmißbräuchlichen Abmahnung der Abmahnanwalt selbst in die Durchgriffshaftung genommen werden kann.

LG Berlin, Urteil vom 18.01.2007, Az. 16 O 570/06

http://www.damm-legal.de/lg-berlin-...-wettbewerber-sich-in-die-insolvenz-fluechtet


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (8 Dezember 2012)

Erste Schritte in diese Richtung sind gerade unternommen worden: Klick


----------



## aurum24 (13 Dezember 2012)

Das wird ja immer besser.

Zur Erinnerung:
Wir hatten bereits mit Schreiben vom 20.08.12 Klage gegen die "Collegen" wegen des gleichen Verdachts+Annahme Klage eingereicht. Ebenso gegen den Patienten / Verursacher / Störer. Die Sta. Landshut ist nur gegen den Störer aktiv geworden...BISHER. Eine Äußerung zu den "Collegen" blieb aus. (= Traurig) Mit der Klageerhebung eines Mitkollegen, also Anwalt gegen einen Anwalt, dürfte nun die Sache eine ganz andere+neue Qualität+ Schwung bekommen. Die Sache wird nun sehr sehr spannend, auch wenn es noch etwas dauert. Das Sprichwort mit der Krähe und dem Aushacken des Auges, trifft hier eindeutig nicht zu.


----------



## Dickerhals (13 Dezember 2012)

Sehr gut! Es ist nichgt nur die Flucht in die Insolvenz, sondern gegen die Anwaltskanzlei zur Mithilfe wurde auch gezwickt und das von einem Anwalt! Ich finde es hervorragend, dass sich wirklich mal eine Krähe traut!
Das nächste Schreiben geht raus! So langsam kommt das Vertrauen wieder in unseren Rechtsstaat!


----------



## aurum24 (13 Dezember 2012)

Das Vertrauen ist erst da, wenn der (selbsternannte) "Rechtsstaat" hier richtigerweise gegen die "Collegen" vorgeht und zusätzlich diese im Sinne des "Dienstweges" zurechtgwiesen werden. Alles Andere sind Vorschusslorbeeren.


----------



## Dickerhals (13 Dezember 2012)

Deswegen das Wort " so Langsam" ! Ich hatte die Befürchtung, dass es nicht mal soweit kommt! Ich hoffe es wird schnell gehandelt, damit nicht zuviel verwischt werden kann! Leider haben um die Weihnachtszeit alle Urlaub! Ob das jetzt gut oder schlecht ist, müssen wir abwarten!


----------



## Perkeo (15 Dezember 2012)

Freunde, wie schaut's aus? Wer letzte Woche E-Mail von Herrn Schupp bekommen hat, weiß ja bescheid. Wer von euch wird klagen gegen die Herrschaften?


----------



## recht so! (25 Dezember 2012)

Perkeo schrieb:


> Freunde, wie schaut's aus? Wer letzte Woche E-Mail von Herrn Schupp bekommen hat, weiß ja bescheid. Wer von euch wird klagen gegen die Herrschaften?


 
Würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## dvill (15 Januar 2013)

http://www.ra-felling.de/2013/01/regressklage-gegen-die-rechtsanwalte-u-c/


> Nach dem die KVR Handelsgesellschaft mbH die Eröffnung des Insolvenzverfahrens über ihr Vermögen beantragt hatte (wir berichteten), habe ich  nun in einem ersten Fall für eine Mandantin Klage gegen die Rechtsanwaltsgesellschaft U + C mbH beim Amtsgericht in Regensburg (Az. 4 C 3780/12) eingereicht.


----------



## bernhard (16 Januar 2013)

OffTopic verscchoben: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/i-b-e-h.41418/


----------



## dvill (19 März 2013)

Vermutlich ganz anders, aber irgendwie ähnlich:

http://www.it-recht-deutschland.de/?p=279843


> Heute wurden uns gleich mehrere Abmahnungen der Fa. “Order Online USA Inc.”, 109 E 17th St 25, WY 82001 Cheyenne, USA vorgelegt.


http://restpostenverzeichnis.info/Impressum/


> Impressum
> 
> Order Online USA, Inc.
> 109 E 17th St 25
> ...


Die Company No. ist klasse.


----------



## dvill (19 März 2013)

Sehr ergiebig ist die Suche nicht:

https://wyobiz.wy.gov/Business/FilingSearch.aspx


----------



## dvill (20 März 2013)

Zu dem neuen Fall gibt es weitere Betroffene:

http://www.ratgeberrecht.eu/abmahnung/abmahnung-order-online-usa-inc-bode-partner.html


> Die vorliegenden Verstöße wurden von unserer Mandantin unter Zuhilfenahme einer spezialisierten Ermittlungsfirma protokolliert. Ein Sachbearbeiter dieser Firma hat den Verstoß in einer Datenbank protokolliert und Screenshots zur Beweissicherung angefertigt (einen Teil davon finden Sie im Anhang).


http://www.recht-freundlich.de/abmahnung-von-bode-und-partner-durch-order-online-usa-inc
http://www.luebeckonline.com/news/n...-hamburger-kanzlei-bode-partner-erhalten.html
http://www.anwalt24.de/beitraege-ne...ruefer-fuer-order-online-usa-inc-cheyenne-usa
http://www.anwalt.de/rechtstipps/ab...durch-rechtsanwaelte-bode-partner_040936.html

Die Kanzlei und der Webshop nutzen den gleichen Hoster:

http://toolbar.netcraft.com/site_report?url=http://www.abmahnung-bode-partner.com
http://toolbar.netcraft.com/site_report?url=http://restpostenverzeichnis.info/


----------



## Reducal (20 März 2013)

Eine Frage, die sich wohl dzt. mancher Beobachter stellen mag:



			
				forenuser schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.auktionshilfe.info/thread_7946p1
> 
> *Hat jemand einen Hinweis, wer dieser geheimnisvolle L. K. sein könnte?*


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (20 März 2013)

dvill schrieb:


> Sehr ergiebig ist die Suche nicht:


 
Wie man's nimmt. Die verantwortlichen Personen lassen sich nicht finden.

https://wyobiz.wy.gov/Business/FilingDetails.asp

Seriös ist das Ganze keinesfalls, denn warum sollte sich ein Gewerbetreibender bei seinen Webseiten hinter einem Anonymisierungsdienst verstecken?


----------



## bernhard (20 März 2013)

Das Thema bei Heise:

http://www.heise.de/resale/meldung/Online-Shop-Betreiber-erhalten-Massenabmahnungen-1826656.html


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (20 März 2013)

> Wer kein Geld für einen Anwalt ausgeben will, könnte das Risiko eingehen, einfach gar nichts zu unternehmen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass rund 500 Abmahnungen ausgesprochen wurden. Die meisten Abgemahnten lassen sich anwaltlich beraten und weisen die Abmahnung zurück. Die Kanzlei Bode & Partner erstickt wahrscheinlich derzeit in Arbeit und wird wohl kaum in der Lage sein, massenhaft einstweilige Verfügungen gegen die Abgemahnten zu erwirken.
> 
> Außerdem bin ich überzeugt, dass es bei dieser lange vorbereiteten Massen-Abmahnung gar nicht um fairen Wettbewerb geht, sondern ausschließlich darum, dass die Kanzlei Bode & Partner schnell reich wird. Massenhafte Gerichtsverfahren lohnen aber nicht so, wie das bloße Abmahnen....


http://www.wortfilter.de/news13Q1/4634-Massen-Abmahnung-Order-Online-USA-Inc.php


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (20 März 2013)

Bei der Sache kam mir der Gedanke, dass hinter dem wieder ein bekannter Gammelsdorfer stecken könnte.


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (21 März 2013)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Bei der Sache kam mir der Gedanke, dass hinter dem wieder ein bekannter Gammelsdorfer stecken könnte.


Wahrscheinlich nicht. Wie mir eine Bekannte erzahlt hat, die mit einer Bekannten der Bekannten des Niederbayern schafft, will der jetzt doch auf Videovertrieb machen (mit richtigen DVDs und so).


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (21 März 2013)

Da kann ich mir schon vorstellen, aus welcher Branche die DVD's wohl kommen, die vertrieben werden wollen.


----------



## BenTigger (21 März 2013)

Ja, Tips, ala "wie ignoriere ich dümmliche Abzockmahnschreiben" ??


----------



## Nicko1998 (21 März 2013)

Das ist ja in der Tat ein Riesending, das hier gedreht wird:
http://www.ratgeberrecht.eu/abmahnung/abmahnung-order-online-usa-inc-bode-partner.html

Die Amalienstraße 71 in München??? Warum nur kommt mir diese Adresse irgendwie bekannt vor?
Elustra? Companea?


----------



## BenTigger (21 März 2013)

Wow, da gehts ja heftig ab. Da war das von U+C nur Sandkistenspielzeug.
Die IHK sagt sogar, "dass haben wir so noch nie erlebt".
Abgemahnt werden sogar Shops, die seit 31.12.2011 DICHT sind  aber aktuell grade vor Absendung der Abmahnung wurde noch mal der Abmahnungsgrund geprüft und besteht weiterhin


----------



## Reducal (21 März 2013)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Die Amalienstraße 71 in München??? Warum nur kommt mir diese Adresse irgendwie bekannt vor?
> Elustra? Companea?


Richtig, dort kann es nur einen geben. Die Copanea ist ein Firmengründungsunternehmen, insbesondere für Ltd.s und Incs. Deren Dienste haben schon einige Halunken genutzt. Sobald aber die ersten Beschwerden aufkommen, macht Companea den Laden i. d. R. auch gleich wieder dicht. Der Herr H., in der Amalienstr., greift aber schon echt oft in die Sch... mit seinen Kunden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 März 2013)

Order Online USA Inc

ist eine Briefkastenfirmengründung der

Primera, Inc. (--> J.P.) (siehe mehr dazu: hier) (Seite ist registriert durch den nächsten Briefkastenhändler)
109 E 17th St 25
Cheyenne, WY 82001
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





und hängt zusammen mit der

Order Online USA Inc in Montana

die wiederum eine Briefkastenfirmengründung der

Montana Filing Usa Inc
1601 Second Ave N Ste 70
Great Falls, MT 59401-0000 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ist.

Deren "registered agent" ist

Primo, Inc.
1215 11th Avenue
Helena, MT 59601-0000
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Nette Konstruktion, muss man sich merken. Companea macht das offenbar möglich. Kostet ja nicht viel. Und Zypern ist es auch nicht. Da wäre es böse Geldwäsche böser Russen. Aber in den USA? Wer würde da so etwas behaupten wollen?


----------



## Reducal (22 März 2013)

Da fragt man sich aber schon, wie dann die Hamburger Rechtsanwälte zu dem "Fettnapf" gelangt sind oder gelangte der Fettnapf zu den Anbwälten?



> Unsere Kanzlei Bode und Partner am Standort Hamburg beschäftigt Buchprüfer und Rechtsanwälte. Wir haben uns u.a. auf den Bereich urheberrechtliche und wettbewerbsrechtliche Abmahnungen spezialisiert und verfügen über umfangreiche Spezialkenntnisse in diesen Rechtsgebieten, von dem unsere Mandanten profitieren.


 
Nein, das ist keine Schmähkritik, jedenfalls keine, von der ich wüsste!​


----------



## bernhard (22 März 2013)

Und das bei einem führenden Anbieter ...


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (22 März 2013)

Geht aber wieder.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (22 März 2013)

Bei mir hat sich am 10.12.2012 ein Max Mustermann mit der Adresse Max[...]@gmail.com angelegt. Die hinterlegte Telefonnummer beginnt mit (0162) 3[...]. Da geht aber leider niemand ans Telefon. Da muß jemand das gesamte deutschsprachige Internet umgegraben haben. Ich hatte den Button rechtzeitig ausgetauscht und darf jetzt nicht mitspielen. Ich hätte mir gerne erklären lassen an welcher Stelle Online Order USA und meine Firma im Wettbewerbsverhältnis stehen.

Max Mustermann kauft Autoteile bei ecs-cars.de und fährt vermutlich einen alten VW Golf 4 R32. Die Fleißarbeit wurde wohl in Deutschland oder Polen erledigt.

Nebelwolf


----------



## dvill (22 März 2013)

Welcher Shop von diesen hier ist denn das führende Unternehmen in der Branche?

https://www.google.com/search?q=" A...8,d.bGE&fp=14232bc9e7df3fe7&biw=1848&bih=1003


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (23 März 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> Da fragt man sich aber schon, wie dann die Hamburger Rechtsanwälte zu dem "Fettnapf" gelangt sind oder gelangte der Fettnapf zu den Anbwälten?


 
Wie RA Weiß auf ratgeberrecht.eu mitteilt, haben die den Fettnapf selber aufgestellt.



			
				ratgeberrecht.eu schrieb:
			
		

> *Update 20.03.2013: *Weil wir es uns nicht glauben konnten, haben wir soeben telefonischen Kontakt zu dem abmahnenden Rechtsanwalt Torsten Riebe gesucht, um uns zu erkundigen, *ob die Rechtsanwälte Bode & Partner tatsächlich Initiatoren der Massenabmahnungen sind*. *Dies ist uns durch eine Mitarbeiterin der Sozietät bestätigt worden.*


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (23 März 2013)

Die "Mitarbeiterin der Sozietät" dürfte die Angestellte eines Bürodienstleisters sein, die ihre Anweisungen abarbeitet. Zu den Rechtsanwälten Riebe und Bode hat bisher keiner Kontakt gehabt, jedenfalls berichtet keine Quelle davon. Die Impressen der beiden Bode&Partner-Seiten nennen unterschiedliche Kontaktdaten. Mich stört das deutliche Ungleichgewicht zwischen der technischen und der juristischen Umsetzung. Es ist relativ viel Aufwand in die vier (!) Einkaufsplattformen geflossen, aber auf der juristischen Seite hat man alles verpatzt:

Frist für einstweilige Verfügung überschritten
Ausländische Firma, die bei Klagen eine Sicherheitsleistung vorstrecken muß
Verpatzter Serienbrief
...

Ich habe den Eindruck, daß eine Fake-Webshop-Bande hier die Finger im Spiel hat. Vielleicht weiß man bei Online Order USA nichts von den Vorgängen in Deutschland? Der Zeitpunkt kurz vor den Osterferien war sicherlich gezielt gewählt. Die Opfer sollten vor dem Wochenende (vor Urlaubsantritt) zahlen, danach fliegt die Sache eh auf, daher ist die Echtheit von Vollmachten irrelevant.

Ich sehe bisher keine eindeutigen Beweise, daß Riebe und Bode hinter der Sache stehen. Sie könnten Täter, aber auch Opfer eines geschickten Identitätsdiebstahls sein.

Nebelwolf


----------



## dvill (24 März 2013)

Wer ist der Dropshipping-Anbieter?

Das sieht schon mal ähnlich aus:

http://www.pixmania-pro.de/de/de/19298022/art/toshiba/lx830-11d-all-in-one-englische-ausfuhrung.html

http://www.restpostenverzeichnis.info/Computer/Computer/Desktop-PCs-UK/TOSHIBA-LX830-11D-All-In-One-Englische-Ausfuehrung.html


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (24 März 2013)

Es lebt, es lebt!

Die Webseite www.bode-partner.de/de/733-Hamburg wurde um einen Satz ergänzt und ich bin mir ganz sicher, daß dieser Satz erst seit wenigen Stunden da steht:


> Ferner verfügen wir über eine Zweigstelle in der Spaldingstraße 210, 20097 Hamburg.


 
Hier ist der Google-Cache vom 13. März:
http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:gaUEgiDpte0J:http://www.bode-partner.de/de/733-Hamburg+Tel. 040.501146 site:bode-partner.de&hl=de&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&gbv=1&ct=clnk

In der Spaldingstraße 210 konnten keine Büros von Bode & Partner gefunden werden, so berichten Hamburger, die einen kleinen Ausflug gemacht haben.

Die Änderung der Webseite belegt, daß die Anwälte mit der Abmahnung zu tun haben und versuchen Fehler auszuputzen.

Nebelwolf

ps. ich hatte einen Teil meines Textes beim Abschicken gekillt, daher fehlte zunächst der Google-Cache.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (24 März 2013)

Siehe Google Cache ("Es handelt sich dabei um ein Abbild der Seite, wie diese am 13. März 2013 05:23:37 GMT angezeigt wurde.").

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:gaUEgiDpte0J:www.bode-partner.de/de/733-Hamburg http://www.bode-partner.de/de/733-Hamburg&cd=1&hl=de&ct=clnk&gl=de

Da steht der Satz noch nicht.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (24 März 2013)

@dvill

In den Kommentaren bei RA Weiss habe ih gerade folgenden Hinweis gefunden:


> Sämtliche im usaproductsshop. com angezeigten Artikel sind - inklusive Artikelnummer - aus dem Edessa Shop kopiert - edessa-shop. eu.


 
Nebelwolf


----------



## dvill (25 März 2013)

Hier gibt es fertige "Shops" zu kaufen:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Online-Shop-...3504?pt=Geschäftsverkäufe&hash=item3a7f85ba00
http://www.ebay.de/itm/ONLINE-SHOP-...6707?pt=Geschäftsverkäufe&hash=item3cd0126ed3


> Die Artikel stammen von einem großen europaweiten Dropshipper.
> 
> Wir haben exclusiv ein Programm geschrieben, dass sich die CSV-Datei des Dropshippers herunterlädt
> und die Verfügbarkeit der Produkte auf Knopfdruck aktualisiert (siehe Bild).
> Die Preise können von Ihnen prozentual angepasst werden (z.B. 35% hinzurechnen, um Ihre Gewinnspanne zu erhöhen)





> Der Dropship-Partner ist Pixmania-Pro.com


----------



## dvill (26 März 2013)

Zurück zum Dreschflegel: http://www.ra-felling.de/2013/03/regressklage-gegen-die-rechtsanwalte-u-c-nachtrag/


> Nun hat das zuständige Amtsgericht  einen Verhandlungstermin auf den 09.04.2013 anberaumt. Zusätzlich hat das Gericht folgende Anordnungen getroffen:
> 
> Der Beklagte Geschäftsführer der insolventen KVR Handelsgesellschaft mbH soll “detailliert vortragen, mit welchen Partnerfirmen, welche Absprachen über den Einkauf welcher Güter, zu welchen Preisen getroffen wurden, ob die Geschäftstätigkeit jemals aufgenommen wurde und falls nicht weshalb”.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (27 März 2013)

Oha, oje... je nachdem mit wem sich der St.-Anwalt ausgetauscht hat, wollen wir mal schauen, auf welchen Ebenen unser F.... D....... da alles schwach sein wird:

1. Anfang 08/2012 ging der KVR-Shop Bildern und Drop-Shipping-Angeboten vom Otto-Versand online bei gleichzeitigem Auslauf von ca. 500 Abmahnungen
2. Mitte 08/2012 Versuch der ersten Bestellabwicklungen mit dem Otto-Versand
3. Mitte 08/2012 Otto-Versand lehnt Zusammenarbeit ab. Mahnt gleichzeitig KVK-Shop wegen mißbräuchlicher Verwendung von Bild- und Textmaterial ab. Es laufen weiter Abmahnungen raus
4. Ab Mitte 08/2012 KVR-Shop geht offline, hektischer Umbau und Implementierung eines komplett neuen Angebots mit Importwaren
5. Ab Mitte 08/2012 Rückabwicklung erster Bestellvorgänge, es laufen weiter Abmahnungen aus
6. Ende 08/2012 KVR-Shop geht nach einem vorübergehenden re-launch endgültig offline.
7. Geschätzte Anzahl an ausgelaufenen Abmahnungen: ca. 1000


----------



## dvill (29 März 2013)

Neues von Dreschflegel und Complizen:

http://www.rechtsanwaltskanzlei-urh...homas_Martin_Urmann_wegen_versuchten_Betruges


> Schreiben der Staatsanwaltschaft Augsburg vom 20.03.2013
> 
> [...] Dass man Forderungen aus einer Abmahnung aus unterschiedlichen Gründen zurückweist, kommt vor. Dass Abmahnungen sich aus welchen Gründen auch immer einmal als unbegründet herausstellen, ist ebenfalls nicht selten. Dass jedoch gegen den Abmahner und gegen den abmahnenden Rechtsanwalt ein Ermittlungsverfahren der Staatsanwaltschaft wegen versuchten Betruges geführt wird, haben wir in unserer bisherigen beruflichen Praxis noch nicht erlebt.


----------



## BenTigger (29 März 2013)

dvill schrieb:


> Neues von Dreschflegel und Complizen:
> 
> http://www.rechtsanwaltskanzlei-urh...homas_Martin_Urmann_wegen_versuchten_Betruges


 
Auch Wichtig, selber Link zeigt auch folgendes:



> ....Sollte sich der Vorwuf des Betruges gegen F. D. sowie gegen Rechtsanwalt Th. U. erhärten, dürfte dies auch die Geltendmachung eigener Schadensersatzansprüche (etwa eigene Anwaltskosten) gegen F. D. sowie Th. U. (U + C Rechtsanwälte) erleichtern.
> Wir sind gespannt über die weitere Entwicklung und werden an dieser Stelle weiter berichten. Sollten Sie auch eine solche Abmahnung erhalten haben, leiten Sie diese am besten an die Staatsanwaltschaft Regensburg weiter unter Angabe des Aktenzeichens 103 Js 16997/12 (Ermittlungsverfahren gegen Th. M. U. wegen versuchten Betruges). Gerne können Sie sich auch an unsere Kanzlei wenden.


----------



## dvill (29 März 2013)

http://www.recht-hilfreich.de/marke...hnung-rechtsanwalt-betrug-staatsanwaltschaft/


> Nun holt die Abmahnwelle den vormaligen Shopbetreiber und die Regensburger Anwaltskanzlei ein. Die Staatsanwaltschaft Regensburg führt ein Ermittlungsverfahren wegen versuchten Betruges durch. Doch die Überraschung ist groß: Obwohl wohl zighunderte Abmahnungen bundesweit versandt worden waren, liegt der Staatsanwaltschaft nur eine einzige Strafanzeige vor. Wehrt sich denn heute keiner mehr gegen betrügerische Machenschaften? Werden Online-Vergehen als Kavaliersdelikte angesehen? Wir müssen mit Verwunderung den Kopf schütteln und die Augen reiben.
> 
> Die Staatsanwaltschaft Regensburg ist auf Unterstützung angewiesen, insbesondere wünschte Sie die Übermittlung von
> 
> ...


----------



## Reducal (29 März 2013)

Warum arbeitet die StA Regensburg in der Sache parallel zur StA Landshut, warum ziehen wegen des Sachzusammenhangs nicht beide an einem Strang?

Man hat wohl eingangs das Potential der verdächtigen Handlung übermäßig unterschätzt. Außerdem könnten die zwei verschiedenen Standorte wohl in Sachen "PEBB§Y" eine durchaus übergeordnete Rolle spielen.



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> (*Pe*_rsonal_*b*_edarfs_*b*_erechnungs_*sy*_stem_) Ausgesprochen wird der Begriff wie Pepsi. PEBB§Y ist in Deutschland das aktuelle (seit 2005) System für die Personalbedarfsplanung der Landesjustizverwaltungen.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (29 März 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> Warum arbeitet die StA Regensburg in der Sache parallel zur StA Landshut, warum ziehen wegen des Sachzusammenhangs nicht beide an einem Strang?



Ganz einfach, weil die Struktur unserer Justiz das ausgehende 19. Jahrhundert wiederspiegelt, als kriminelle Vergehen noch und nur auf lokaler/regionaler Ebene stattfanden und die dazwischeliegende Entwicklung schlicht verpennt wurde, oder warum ist jeder lokale Staatsanwalt dazu "verurteil", auf eigene Faust gegen Internetkriminelle zu ermitteln.


----------



## Antiscammer (29 März 2013)

Wie von der Anwaltskanzlei Forsthoff in Heidelberg auf deren Internetseite berichtet wird, ermittelt jetzt die Staatsanwaltschaft Regensburg sowohl gegen die Anwaltskanzlei Urmann + Collegen als auch gegen den Geschäftsführer der ehemaligen "KVR" in Gammelsdorf.
http://www.rechtsanwaltskanzlei-urh...homas_Martin_Urmann_wegen_versuchten_Betruges


> Diese Woche erreichte uns ein Schreiben der Staatsanwaltschaft Augsburg, welches es in sich hat: Die Staatsanwaltschaft zeigt an, ein Ermittlungsverfahren gegen den Regensburger Rechtsanwalt [...] Urmann und Herr [F.O.D.] wegen versuchten Betruges zu führen. Hintergrund sind die Abmahnungen durch die Kanzlei U + C Rechtsanwälte für die KVR Handelsgesellschaft mbH. Wir vertreten etliche Betroffene, die eine solche Abmahnung im letzten Jahr erhalten haben.
> [...]
> Sollten Sie auch eine solche Abmahnung erhalten haben, leiten Sie diese am besten an die Staatsanwaltschaft Regensburg weiter unter Angabe des Aktenzeichens 103 Js 16997/12 (Ermittlungsverfahren gegen [...] Urmann wegen versuchten Betruges).


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (31 März 2013)

Köstlich! Ich war selber zugegen als der Gesichtsflipper vor dem Verwaltungsgericht erschien. Das zuckende Gesicht wurde dann auch noch von Sat1 verewigt.
Dass der Abmahnwahnwalt seinen Schwarzkittel verliert wage ich aber zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (1 April 2013)

Ich denke nicht, dass es darum gehen wird, einem RA seinen Schwarzkittel zu entziehen. Allerdings sehe ich hier die Notwendigkeit ein Exempel für Nachahmer zu statuieren.

Und ob der Gesichtsflipper danach wieder von der "Stärkung seines Vertrauens in den Rechtsstaat" reden wird?


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (1 April 2013)

Weil es so schön ist, hier nochmal das Video mit dem "Gesichtsflipper":


----------



## dvill (3 April 2013)

http://www.regensburg-digital.de/ermittlungen-gegen-porno-pranger-anwalt/02042013/


----------



## aurum24 (3 April 2013)

Frage an die Spezialisten des Rechtssystems...

Macht es Sinn, die Staatsanwaltschaft Regensburg schriftlich darauf hinzuweisen, daß es bereits ein Aktenzeichen und ähnlich lautende Anzeigen bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Landshut gibt ?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (3 April 2013)

Nein, es sei denn man hat bereits eine vorschnelle Einstellungsverfügung erhalten.


----------



## aurum24 (3 April 2013)

Danke für die Info.

Die Frage erstand, weil die Staatsanwaltschaft Regensburg, um Mithilfe von Betroffenen sucht.

Es macht doch wenig Sinn, die ganzen Unterlagen zu kopieren und denen in Reg. nochmal den ganzen Kram zuzuschicken. Die können sich doch selbst die Unterlagen austauschen. Mir ist es insoweit auch unklar, warum die Staatsanwaltschaft Regensburg (normal nicht zuständig für F.D., da Regierungsbezirk Niederbayern zuständig) sich der Sache FRÜHER als das eigentlich zuständige Landshut sich darum kümmert und das Verfahren insofern offen in Gang setzt. In Landshut ist noch nichts eröffnet.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (3 April 2013)

aurum24 schrieb:


> In Landshut ist noch nichts eröffnet.


Doch, nur wurde das nicht veröffentlicht. Die dortige Frau StA´in ist jedenfalls eine ganz fleißige.


----------



## aurum24 (3 April 2013)

...dass was ermittelt wird, ist schon klar, sonst würde es kein Aktenzeichen geben. Aber es ging mir schon um die öffentliche Eröffnung, wie in Regensburg.

Okay, wie auch immer. Dann halten wir uns weiterhin passiv zurück und lassen die Dinge Ihren Lauf nehmen. Werden demnach nicht mit Sta. Regensburg in Kontakt treten. Ist ohnehin deren Aufgabe. Wollte nur nicht, daß hier irgendwas aus Mangels an....eingestellt wird.

Wenn dazu noch ein Hinweis zu beachten ist, so bitte ich darum, Diesen zu JETZT zu nennen.


----------



## Hippo (3 April 2013)

aurum24 schrieb:


> ...Wenn dazu noch ein Hinweis zu beachten ist, so bitte ich darum, Diesen zu JETZT zu nennen.


Doch zuviel Hochzeitsfilme geguckt 


> ... _möge_ er _jetzt_ Reden, oder für _immer schweigen_


----------



## aurum24 (3 April 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Doch zuviel Hochzeitsfilme geguckt


 
..haha, sehr witzig.


----------



## Antiscammer (3 April 2013)

> Dass der Abmahnwahnwalt seinen Schwarzkittel verliert wage ich aber zu bezweifeln.


Richtig, da muss in Deutschland schon viel passieren - und ein paar rechtsmissbräuchliche Serienabmahnungen reichen da nicht. Der Münchner Anwalt S. hatte ja vor einigen Jahren organisatorisch gewerbsmäßige Urheberrechtsverletzungen mit Millionenschaden betrieben - und das barmherzige Gericht hatte ihm 10 Monate auf Bewährung gegeben, damit das Strafmaß unter der kritischen Grenze von 12 Monaten bleibt und der wertgeschätzte Herr Kollege nur ja nicht die Anwaltszulassung verliert. Ob die bei einem Nicht-Juristen auch so milde geurteilt hätten?


----------



## dvill (4 April 2013)

http://www.suedkurier.de/region/kre...te-Abmahnungen-oder-Abzocke;art372432,5985567


> In diesem Fall machte jedoch die hohe Zahl der von dem Shop-Betreiber in Auftrag gegebenen Abmahnungsschreiben stutzig. 120 Abmahnungen waren in Auftrag gegeben worden, der Anwalt schaffte jedoch „wegen des hohen Arbeitsaufwands“ nur die Hälfte. Von den Abgemahnten wiederum kam nur ein Bruchteil der Zahlungsaufforderung nach. So wurden von den rund 33 000 Euro Anwaltskosten letztendlich nur rund 8000 Euro erstattet. Der Rest blieb bei dem 56-jährigen Auftraggeber hängen und wird nach Auskunft des Anwalts derzeit „abgestottert“.


Da sind die hier erwähnten Anwälte doch deutlich "leistungsfähiger". Die schaffen viel mehr "Fälle".

Bleibt die Frage, ob die Auftraggeber auch viel leistungsfähiger abstottern können. Der Briefkasten in Wyoming muss für den Anwalt in Hamburg eine Goldgrube sein.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 April 2013)

Order Online USA Inc
registered agent
http://www.wyomingcorporations.us/wyoming_llc_nevada_llc.htm


Da waren doch noch andere Namen im Spiel. Kann die jemand nennen, ohne dass er viel danach suchen müsste?
(Das sind ja alles nur, naja, Firmen_hülsen, lauter shelf companeas halt.)_


Korrespondierende Adressen in London sind u.a.


THE PICASSO BUILDING
CALDERVALE ROAD
WAKEFIELD
WF1 5PF
GB


483 GREEN LANES
LONDON
N13 4BS
GB


69 GREAT HAMPTON STREET
BIRMINGHAM
WEST MIDLANDS
B18 6EW
GB


Im Zusammenhang mit Steueroasen möchte ich folgende Worte zitieren:


> The state of Wyoming does not levy a personal or corporate income tax. Wyoming does not impose a tax on intangible assets such as bank accounts, stocks, or bonds, either. In addition, Wyoming does not assess any tax on retirement income earned and received from another state. Further, there is no legislative plan to implement any of these types of taxes.


American Virgin Islands...

_Dies ist eine Ergänzung zu meinem Beitrag hier_
neben der Elustra gibt es auch noch eine andere companea-company... die führt zur rechten Hand des Weitersfelder Toioioieufls...


----------



## dvill (15 April 2013)

http://www.ratgeberrecht.eu/abmahnung/abmahnung-order-online-usa-inc-bode-partner.html


> Das Aktenzeichen der Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg, Kaiser-Wilhelm-Straße 100, 20355 Hamburg, lautet: 3002 Js 251/13


----------



## dvill (18 April 2013)

http://www.ratgeberrecht.eu/abmahnung/abmahnung-order-online-usa-inc-bode-partner.html


> Update 18.4.2013: Offensichtlich will die Order Online mein Geld nicht. Seit meiner Bestellung gestern steht die entsprechende PayPal-Zahlung an Marc Green auf „Nicht gebucht“.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (20 April 2013)

Zitat: "_Offensichtlich will die Order Online mein Geld nicht_."

Franky hat mir damals die geleistete Zahlung für die bestellte Kabelspule klammheimlich zurücküberwiesen. Da war Dirk Katzenschwanz auch traurig.


----------



## nönönö (24 April 2013)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Auch Wichtig, selber Link zeigt auch folgendes:


 
In dem Artikel heißt es: "Jetzt ermittelt jedenfalls die Staatsanwaltschaft Regensburg sowohl gegen Rechtsanwalt Thomas Martin Urmann als auch gegen Frank Oliver Drescher wegen des Verdachts des versuchten Betruges. Da bislang lediglich eine Strafanzeige voliegt, hat die Staatsanwaltschaft unsere Kanzlei um Mithilfe gebeten."

Da gibt es jetzt zwei Möglichkeiten:
1. Das stimmt nicht

2. Diese eine Strafanzeige ist MEINE!

Ich habe ja wie berichtet im Anfang September 2012 Strafanzeige gestellt. Zwischenzeitlich wurde mir 3 x mitgeteilt, dass das Ermittlungsverfahren eingestellt wurde, teilweise mit absurden Begründungen, beim ersten Fall sogar mit einer Copy & Paste Begründung, die mit dem Fall rein gar nichts zu tun hatte!

Nach meinen ersten beiden Beschwerden gegen die Einstellung (Ende September und Anfang November) wurde das Verfahren immer wieder aufgenommen. Zuletzt wurde mir die Einstellung am 08.02.2013 ein drittes mal Anfang Februar mitgeteilt. Daraufhin habe ich erneut am 19.02. Beschwerde eingelegt und meine Argumentation nach Rücksprache mit einem in dieser Sache bekannten Anwalt ein wenig umgestellt bzw. den Schwerpunkt verlagert (weniger Rechtmissbrauch, mehrComputerbetrug) und kollussives Handeln der Beteiligten dargelegt. Ich habe allerdings bis heute keine MItteilung erhalten, dass das Verfahren wieder aufgenommen wurdee, aber auch nicht, das meine Beschwerde abgewiesen sei. Also läuft es wohl...

Edit: Es IST meine Anzeige, gleiches Aktenzeichen! Ich hatte schon arg am Rechtsstaat gezweifelt, umnso mehr freut es mich, dass meine Beharrlichkeit erste Erfolge zeigt - auch wenn es nur der erste Schritt ist

http://www.rechtsanwaltskanzlei-urh...homas_Martin_Urmann_wegen_versuchten_Betruges


----------



## nönönö (24 April 2013)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Richtig, da muss in Deutschland schon viel passieren - und ein paar rechtsmissbräuchliche Serienabmahnungen reichen da nicht. Der Münchner Anwalt S. hatte ja vor einigen Jahren organisatorisch gewerbsmäßige Urheberrechtsverletzungen mit Millionenschaden betrieben - und das barmherzige Gericht hatte ihm 10 Monate auf Bewährung gegeben, damit das Strafmaß unter der kritischen Grenze von 12 Monaten bleibt und der wertgeschätzte Herr Kollege nur ja nicht die Anwaltszulassung verliert. Ob die bei einem Nicht-Juristen auch so milde geurteilt hätten?


 
Das scheint so zu sein! Und genau deshalb hab ich bei meiner letzten Einlassung (nach Rücksprache mit A.S.)  in der Argumentation dazu auch nicht mehr primär auf Rechtsmißbrauch sondern auf Betrug abgestellt. Dreh und Angelpunkt ist die Tatsache, dass das ganze Konstrukt KVR/ U+C gar keinen Sinn ergibt, wenn hier kein kollusives Handeln der Beteiligten vorliegt. Dazu kamen inzwischen die VErsäumnisurteile, mit denen man der ganzen Sache etwas Nachdruck verleihen konnte. Mich jedenfalls freut es, dass mein "Starrsinn" sich zumindest bis zu diesem Erfolg ausgezahlt hat! Wenn am Ende rauskommt, dass die einfach unser schlaues Rechtssystem überlistet haben, dann nehme ich das halt so hin. Nur: Bis zu diesem Punkt war lediglich "aktiver Widerwille" seitens der StA maßgebend. Und zwar in einer Form, die ich so bisher nicht für denkbar gehalten hätte! Erste BErgürndung der Einstellung bezog sich auf den Pornopranger von U+C und hatte nichts mit dem Fall zu tun, die zweite hatte als Dreh- und Angelpunkt "einige wenige Abmahnungen" als Begründung, die keine Massenabmahnung erkennen lassen, Nr. 3 hat als Grundlage lediglich den im HR eingetragenen GEschäftszweck herangezogen und diesen als 100% faktisch und ausschließlich gegeben vorausgesetzt ohne den Sachverhalt zu prüfen. Diese drei Punkte habe ich dann ausführlichst letztlich seziert/ widerlegtund dann scheint man letzten Endes auch dort erkannt zu haben, dass nicht viel mehr als gemeinschaflticher Betrug als Erkärung für das Verhalten übrig bleibt, bzw. zumindest der hinreichende Verdacht besteht.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (24 April 2013)

Hmmm, nönönö, irgendwie tue ich mich ein wenig schwer mit Deinen Postings. 

Es gibt mindestens 20 RAe, die über zusammen sicherlich > als 100 Abgemahnte vertreten. Als besonders herausragend sind hier der RA Schupp mit alleine schon > 50 Mandaten und der RA Felling zu nennen. Beide schreiben sie unabhängig voneinander, dass sie mit juristischen Mitteln (sowohl straf- als auch zivilrechtlich) gegen die Verursacher vorgehen. Insgesamt geht man von ca. 1.000 ausgelaufenen Abmahnungen aus. Mir sind selbst weitere Fälle von Anzeigen bekannt, die allesamt (noch) nicht eingestellt worden sind. 

Der Halmfruchtverwamser und Hauptcollege müssen sich am 29.04.2013 einer hochnotpeinlichen Befragung unterziehen, inwieweit über den KVR-onlineshop vor, während und nach der Abmahnwelle kommerzielle Geschäfte abewickelt worden sind. 

Da wir wissen, dass z.B. der Otto-Versand keine einzige Ware geliefert hat, um die Testbestellungen abwickeln zu können, der Shop mit der Abmahnwelle online gegangen ist und sein unwürdiges Dasein inklusive 2er Relaunchs bereits nach 4 Wochen ausgehaucht hat, kann diese Frage eigentlich nur negativ beantwortet werden. 

Was ein wenig bleibt, das ist die Verzettelung über diverse Gerichte, weil m.E. unabhängig voneinander Lanshut, Regensburg und Augsburg in der Sache tätig sind. 

Oder verstehe ich da etwas ganz falsch?


----------



## nönönö (24 April 2013)

@ Dirk

Ich weiß ja nicht, was Du genau wie verstehst, insofern weiß ich auch nicht, ob Du da etwas "ganz falsch" verstehst.

Im verlinkten Text steht, dass in der Sache in Regensbur genau eine Strafanzeige vorliegt. Wenn dem so ist, ist das meine, denn ich hab dort eine gestellt und das ist auch mein Aktenzeichen. Scheinbar haben die alle nur KVR angezeigt, nicht aber U+C, anders kann ich´s mir auch nicht erklären.

Ich bin MINDESTENS ebenso verwundert wie Du, angesichts der Welle offenbar der einzige zu sein, der es in Regensburg soweit "gschafft" hat. Wobei ich die Anzeige ja ursprünglich in Osnabrück gestellt habe und die die ZUständigkeit da gesehen haben.

Mit Herrn Schupp hatte ich heute Kontakt, von ihm lag bisher keine Anzeige Regensburg vor und er hat mir ausdrücklich dazu gratuliert. Felling habe ich den brandaktuellen Stand nicht auf dem Schirm, aber das letzte was ich kenne ist, dass er gegen KVR vorging und dann erst im Nachgang U+C auf dem Plan hatte. So gesehen kann das schon stimmen.

Wie gesagt, ich habe Anzeige gestellt, 3 x Beschwerde durchgehalten und es entspricht meinem AZ. Also???

ISt doch schön, dass mal etwas halbwegs "zählbares" vorliegt!

Und zeitlich passt es ja auch. Womit tust Du Dich jetzt schwer, ich klär gern auf, sofern möglich!?


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (24 April 2013)

@nönönö, hatte ich wohl übersehen, dass Du die Collegen angezeigt hast und nicht nur den Getreideverprügler. Ich denke, das wird so sein, dass i.d.R. die Anzeigen gegen den Shopbetreiber gemacht wurden, während die Anwälte in der Beziehung leider leer ausgegangen sind. Leider gebe ich Dir auch in dem Punkt Recht, dass anwaltliche Collegen getreu dem Motto "eine Koryphäe hackte der anderen kein Auge aus" einen gewissen Bonus genießen.

Was Dir RA Schupp mit Sicherheit aber auch mitgeteilt haben wird, das ist, dass er auf allen Ebenen gegen diese Welle vorzugehen gedenkt und das schloß seinen Worten, zumindest mir gegenüber, auch die Collegen ein. Wie das zu werten ist, überlasse ich jedem, aber seine Aussage, da jemanden hinter Gitter bringen zu wollen und zu können, hatte mich überrascht.


----------



## nönönö (24 April 2013)

@ Dirk

Ich fasse das nochmal zusammen...

Ich hatte seinerzeit recht kurz nach der 2ten Abmahnwelle (mit der ich die Abmahnung bekommen habe), Strafanzeige bei der StA Osnabrück gestellt, in der Annahme, dass die aufgrund vorher verhandelter prominenter Fälle (Fall M.B.) den Sachverhalt ernst nehmen und dann weiterleiten. Das in der Hoffnung, dass es über diesen Weg dann nicht sofort in den Papierkorb wandert. Ich hab darin anfänglich (erstes Anschreiben an die StA per Email) letztlich noch gar keine konkret als aus meiner Sicht Schuldigen genannt, das hat die StA-OS dann gemacht! Und die Zuständigkeit offenbar in Regensburg gesehen. Warum weiß ich nicht, ist mir am Ende auch egal, ist halt so.

Dann kamen eben in der Folge 3 x Eröffnungen der Ermittlungsverfahren mit jeweiliger Einstellungen. Die Begründungen waren wirklich durchgehend irgendetwas zwischen, grotesk, absurd und lächerlich. Die letze Einstellung war vom Februar, da wollte ich fast schon aufgeben. Dann habe ich aber nochmal bei RA Schupp nachgehakt, wie da bei ihm der Stand der Dinge ist. Und durch das TElefonat bin ich dann 1-2 Tage später erst auf die Idee gekommen, die Argumentation, die vorher immer auf den Rechtsmissbrauch abstellte konkret auf den eigentlichen Betrug zu lenken und hier das im Rechtssprech sogenannte kollusive Handeln der Parteien als Basis zu nehmen. Seit dem hab ich da nichts mehr von gehört. Heute hab ich deshalb halt mal wieder hier nach Neuigkeiten gesucht und bin dann auf den Link gestoßen.

Ich wollte den Urheber des Artikels eigentlich anschreiben, dass es nicht sein kann, dass nur eine Anzeige vorliegt, denn ich habe auch eine gestellt. Erst als ich das AZ gesehen habe, dass mit meiner Erstanzeige im September erstellt wurde, war mir klar, dass ich "der eine" bin.

Mit RA Schupp war ich während der ganzen Zeit immmer wieder in Kontakt, wie gesagt, hat er mich (unwissentlich) erst darauf gebracht, die Argumentation zu ändern. Die Schreiben an die Mandanten etc. liegen mir von ihm auch vor
Auch Herr Schupp wurde von der StA Regensburg im März kontaktiert, ihn hatte ich in meiner Anzeige auch ausdrücklich genannt, da er die maßgebliche Liste zum Beleg der Massen(!)abmahnung geführt hat. Da dort (in dem Schreiben der StA - datiert 3 Wochen nach meiner Beschwerde -  an RA Schupp) mein AZ angegeben ist und der selbe StA damit befasst ist, der von EINER Strafanzeige schreibt, darf ich wohl annehmen, dass sich mein Starrsinn ausgezahlt hat.Zumindest in der Hinsicht, dass dort nun ERNSTHAFT ermittelt wird, wie es den Anschein hat den Eindruck haben auch andere maßgebliche Personen gewonnen!).
Und ganz ehrlich: Das freut mich!  Ich denke, das kannst Du nachvollziehen....

Nebenbei: Mit geht´s nur um die Sache, mein finanzieller Schaden beläuft sich auf die Kosten der Einwurfeinschreiben, das überlebe ich  und interessiert mich nicht. Anwälte habe ich nicht beschäftigt, mich nur mit RA Schupp immer wieder im gegenseitigen Interesse ausgetauscht. Ihm habe ich heute auch meine Beschwerde geschickt, die offenbar zum Tätigwerden der StA im 4ten Anlauf geführt zu haben scheint. Ich sag´s mal so: Er fand das wohl nicht wirklich schlecht 

Mich wundert dennoch, dass dort nur eine Strafanzeige eingangen ist, angesichts der Wellen, die das geschlagen hat  Ehrlich gesagt fand ich die Ansicht der Zuständigkeit in Regensburg auch absolut plausibel (auch wenn das hier der ein oder andere als falschen Weg angesehen hat, den ich mir ja auch nicht ausgesucht habe!), denn letztlich ist es ja nach der auch hier vorherrschenden Meinung so, dass die Parteien in der fraglichen kollusiven Form tätig geworden sind. Warum dann also nacheinander, wenn es doch im Grunde ein zusammengehöriger Fall ist, bei dem beide Parteien gemeinschalftlich gehandelt haben und somit verantwortlich sind? Bin ja auch nur juristischer Laie mit minimaler akademischer Bildung auf diesem Gebiet (als Pflichtfach zum Vordiplom eines anderen Studiengangs und fern des Strafrechts), aber als solcher leuchtete mir das nie so richtig ein. Wenn hier denn Betrug in Frage kommt, was festzustellen sein wird, dann doch nur gemeinsam? Sicher wäre eine Zusammenführung seitens der StA Landshut und Regensburg sinnig!? Aber das ist nicht in meinem Wirkungsbereich, das werden die halt machen, wie sie es für richtig halten.

Nun denn, es wird jetzt ernsthaft ermittelt, damit ist für mich erreicht, was ich erreichen wollte und mit meinen Mitteln konnte und was die meisten hier freuen dürfte. Wenn rauskommt, dass alle Beteiligten korrekt gehandelt haben, muss und kann ich das akzeptieren. Wenn nicht, deckt sich das mit meinem Rechtsempfinden. Wichtig ist mir nur gewesen, DASS es überhaupt juristisch geklärt wird! Letztlich bleibt auch festzuhalten, dass ich durch die Versämnisurteile, die ANDERE erwirkt haben,  sicher eine weit bessere Chance hatte, mir Gehör zu verschaffen! Gut ist jedenfalls, dass manche dranbleiben, gönnt mir bitte einfach die Freude darüber, dass es sich ein Stück weit ja gelohnt hat - nachdem ich das tatsächlich fast schon aufgegeben hätte...und damit dann viel Zeit verschwendet hätte.


----------



## nönönö (25 April 2013)

Wünschenswert wäre natürlich, dass jetzt dann auch weitere Strafanzeigen in Regensburg aufschlagen. Wer eine Abmahnung erhalten hat aber bisher noch nicht tätig geworden ist, darf sich dann auch später nicht beklagen, wenn solche Leute damit durchkommen und immer wieder Nachahmer auf den Plan rufen. Ist ja kein Riesending so eine Anzeige, jetzt erst recht nicht, wo der Sachverhalt schon einmal nachvollzogen wurde und man auf offene Ohren stößt! Wer die Arbeit scheut kann sich ja auch an die in dieser Sache bekannt engagierten RA wenden, die das zum Teil für eine wirklich zu vernachlässigende Summe übernehmen! 50 Euro sollte einem das schon wert sein, wenn nicht, dann bitte auch nie wieder über diese Seuche beschweren! Ich denke, letztere Variante ist vielleicht der beste Weg für die meisten, denn 2-3 Stunden gehen da schon drauf, um das vernünftig zu Papier zu bringen. Ich denke, dass ich aus rechtlichen Gründen meine Vorlage nicht zur Verfügung stellen darf, sonst würde ich das tun!


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (25 April 2013)

Ah, zunächst mal Dank für Deine Ausführungen. Was mich ein wenig wundert, das ist, dass ein RA Schupp, der ja sicher > 50 Mandate hat, nicht allen Mandanten geraten hat, die Collegen ebenfalls wegen des gemeinschaftlich begangenen Betrugsversuchs anzuzeigen. Vielleicht braucht er ja nur einen kleinen Schubs in diese Richtung? Und der gleiche Schubser vielleicht auch an die weiteren > 20 RAe, die allesamt Mandanten gegen die Collegen betreuen?

In Abwandlung von Neil Armstrongs Spruch beim Betreten der Mondoberfläche: "ein kleiner Schubs für den RA, ein großer Schritt für den Schutz vor Abzockern"


----------



## nönönö (25 April 2013)

Er ist ja in der Sache von Regensburg kontaktiert worden (ich hatte ihn ja ihn der ursprünglichen Anzeige auch als wesentliche Quelle genannt) und hat jene, mit denen er in Kontakt steht entsprechende Aufrufe verteilt. Wenn es da nicht zu entsprechenden Aktionen gekommen ist, fürchte ich, dass es in erster an der phlegmatischen Haltung der Abgemahnten liegt, die sich zu sagen scheinen "reicht ja, wenn sich andere die Arbeit machen".

Ansonsten denke ich, dass die Vorgehensweise auch eine andere war, nämlich zunächst den Shopbetreiber anzugehen und mit einem Urteil in der Hand erst in der Folge die Collegen. Das ist ja auch nachvollziehbar, bei mir ist es halt anders gelaufen, was nicht bewusste Strategie sondern Zufall war, da die StA Osnabrück es eben dorthin gegeben hat.

Also: Kommt aus der Hufe, Ausreden gelten nicht!


----------



## aurum24 (25 April 2013)

@nönönö

..die Mehrzahl an Anzeigen ist an die "zuständige" Sta. Landshut gegangen. So auch unsere. Dies gegen den Patienten als auch gegen die "netten" Collegen.
Siehe vormalige Postings, haben wir ein abweichendes Aktz. in LA.....
Also abwarten bis zum 29.04.13. Bin ganz entspannt. Mir geht´s im Übrigen auch nur um die Sache und um die verbrauchte Zeit (denn Zeit ist Geld), da wir nie nur einen Cent an diese Deppen bezahlt haben.


----------



## Dickerhals (25 April 2013)

Meines Wissen kann man sowieso nur Beschwerde und Anzeige gegen die U+C Kollegen machen, wenn man eine gewisse Vorgehensweise einhält und nicht hinterher einfach mal so das tun. Die Begründung muss da sein und vor allen Dingen auch der Ablauf der Beschwerde muss stimmen. Ich habe schon immer gesagt, dass der Schwanz ohne den dazugehörigen Körper nicht wedeln kann und die meisten haben sich auf die " KVR" gestürzt..... Ist viel zu kurzsichtig gedacht! Und die Krähen kommen sich eh immer sehr klug vor, können aber auch noch mit einem Auge " Mist" fabrizieren....

Lg Dickerhals


----------



## nönönö (25 April 2013)

@ Aurum

ja, das wird so sein. Und ich denke auch keineswegs, dass es falsch ist! Das meine in Regensburg liegt, ist ja auch, wie beschrieben, eher Zufall. Das da ein anders AZ vorliegt, ist klar. Gut ist aber, dass so "zwei Eisen im Feuer"liegen! Und angesichts mancher hier zu lesender eher demotivierender Töne ist einiger Protagonisten ist das schon ein angenehmer Zwischenerfolg. Letztlich haben wir alle das gleiche Ziel, da zählt! Nur sollte halt jeder, der sich das bisher eher nur interessiert angesehen hat aber noch nicht aktiv geworden ist zum Anlass nehmen, letzteres nachzuholen. Mit der Vorlage ist es jedenfalls deutlich leichter geworden, vorzudringen!

@ Dickerhals

Mir ist nicht ganz klar, was Du damit sagen willst? Erst kommt die Anzeige, wird das Verfahren eingestellt / nicht aufgenommen hat man DANN die Möglichkeit Beschwerde einzureichen - nur um die Begrifflichkeiten zu klären. Das die Begründung da sein muss, versteht sich ja wohl vollkommen von selbst, oder? Keiner wird auf die Idee kommen, dass der Satz "Ich stelle Strafanzeige gegen XYZ" ausreichen wird, meinst Du nicht??

Das Urteil, dass es zu kurzsichtig gedacht war, sich auf KVR zu stürzen, will ich mir nicht anmaßen, das halte ich so pauschal eher für falsch, weil diese Vorgehen ja durchaus nachvollziehbar (!) begründet war. Und es ist ja keineswegs so, dass auf diesem Wege nicht parallel auch etwas passiert!


----------



## nönönö (25 April 2013)

aurum24 schrieb:


> @nönönö
> 
> 
> Also abwarten bis zum 29.04.13. .


 
@ Aurum

Noch vergessen: Was ist dann, steh grad auf dem Schlauch!?


----------



## Reducal (25 April 2013)

nönönö schrieb:


> .... steh grad auf dem Schlauch!?


Siehe eine Seite zuvor: 





Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> ...müssen sich am 29.04.2013 einer hochnotpeinlichen Befragung unterziehen, inwieweit über den KVR-onlineshop vor, während und nach der Abmahnwelle kommerzielle Geschäfte abgewickelt worden sind.


----------



## nönönö (25 April 2013)

Danke, hatte ich überlesen!


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (25 April 2013)

Wenns Dein AZ ist, ist doch alles klar. Gratuliere zum gesunden Biss! Durchhalten kann sich auszahlen...
Jetzt müssen wir noch das Verfahren abwarten.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (26 April 2013)

> „Porno-Pranger“-Anwalt vor Gericht
> *Abmahnerei als illegales Geschäftsmodell?*
> 
> Haben ein zwielichtiger Geschäftsmann und ein bekannter Regensburger Rechtsanwalt sich zusammengetan, um mit sittenwidrigen Massenabmahnungen Geld zu verdienen? Am Freitag fand deswegen ein erstes Zivilverfahren gegen einen Anwalt der „Porno-Pranger“-Kanzlei Urmann und Collegen statt.


http://www.regensburg-digital.de/abmahnerei-als-illegales-geschaftsmodell/26042013/


----------



## nönönö (26 April 2013)

Danke, da bekommt das ganze doch noch einen hohen Spaßfaktor


----------



## jupp11 (26 April 2013)

Noch etwas ausführlicher:
http://www.wochenblatt.de/nachricht...Gericht-verhandelt-Abmahnungen;art1172,175081


> Vor dem Amtsgericht Regensburg muss sich die Anwaltskanzlei Urmann und Collegen zusammen mit einem zweiten Beklagten, einem *vermeintlichen* Internethändler, wegen einer sittenwidrigen Massenabmahnung verantworten.


Das Attribut "vermeintlich" paßt exakt. Von einem Internethändler habe ich andere Vorstellungen...


----------



## Antiscammer (27 April 2013)

Von einem Internethändler sollte man erwarten, dass der auch Einkäufe tätigt, weil er ja schließlich Waren verkaufen will. Diese Einkäufe soll der Gammelsdorfer "Händler" doch jetzt erst einmal nachweisen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (27 April 2013)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Von einem Internethändler sollte man erwarten, dass der auch Einkäufe tätigt, weil er ja schließlich Waren verkaufen will.


Von einem Internethändler - ja! Von einem Getreideverwamser - eher nein! Was hat der denn für eine Buchhaltung, wenn er nicht in der Lage ist, sich zum Umfang seiner "Geschäfte" zu äußern? Als Steuerfahnder würde ich diesem inzwischen insolventen Unternehmen mal einen Besuch abstatten. Aber auch beim Finanzamt wird man wohl erkannt haben, dass da nichts zu holen ist.


----------



## nönönö (27 April 2013)

Jedenfalls cool, dass die Sache an mehreren Stellen läuft! Danke an alle, die sich da engagiert und nicht nur zugesehen haben, dass andere sich bemühen!


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (27 April 2013)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Von einem Internethändler sollte man erwarten, dass der auch Einkäufe tätigt, weil er ja schließlich Waren verkaufen will. Diese Einkäufe soll der Gammelsdorfer "Händler" doch jetzt erst einmal nachweisen.



Es ist bekannt, dass der Otto-Versand diesen "Drop-Shipping-Händler" nicht beliefert hat, weil der Otto-Versand sich gleich von den Abmahnungen distanziert hat. Außerdem stehen da noch die Urheberrechtsverletzungen im Raum, schließlich wurde der Shop zwar mit den Bildern vom Otto-Versand zusammengeschustert, leider ist aber im Eifer des sabbernden Abmahnfiebers ein wenig vergessen worden, sich um die "Beschaffungsseite" zu kümmern, so dass entsprechende Vereinbarungen u.a. zum Benutzen der Bilder vom Otto-Versand nicht getroffen worden sind.

Meine Bestellung wurde wortlos gecancelt, das Geld einfach kommentarlos zurück überwiesen. Dirk Katzenschwanz sehr traurig gewesen war, aber alles dokumentiert hatte.


----------



## dvill (27 April 2013)

> „Wie viele Abmahnungen gab es?“
> Schweigepflicht.





> Hier werde ein Musterverfahren geführt, dem noch hunderte Klagen folgen könnten, sofern man einfach nachgebe, um seine Ruhe zu haben.


Si tacuisses, philosophus mansisses.


----------



## Dickerhals (27 April 2013)

nönönö schrieb:


> @ Aurum
> 
> ja, das wird so sein. Und ich denke auch keineswegs, dass es falsch ist! Das meine in Regensburg liegt, ist ja auch, wie beschrieben, eher Zufall. Das da ein anders AZ vorliegt, ist klar. Gut ist aber, dass so "zwei Eisen im Feuer"liegen! Und angesichts mancher hier zu lesender eher demotivierender Töne ist einiger Protagonisten ist das schon ein angenehmer Zwischenerfolg. Letztlich haben wir alle das gleiche Ziel, da zählt! Nur sollte halt jeder, der sich das bisher eher nur interessiert angesehen hat aber noch nicht aktiv geworden ist zum Anlass nehmen, letzteres nachzuholen. Mit der Vorlage ist es jedenfalls deutlich leichter geworden, vorzudringen!
> 
> ...


 

Ich wollte damit sagen, das, bevor Du bei der Anwaltskammer Anzeige erstatten kannst, persönlich sogar schriftlich mit den jeweiligen Anwälten in Kontakt treten müsstest, um sie darauf hinzuweisen Ihre ( ich sage mal: Fehler!) zurückzuziehen.
Wenn dieser Kontakt nicht erfolgt, wird sozusagen der Weg nicht eingehalten....! Es wurde hier schon eindeutig beschrieben, ich glaub von Aurum 24! 

Und die Kurzsichtigkeit besteht darin ,dass 80 % der Abgemahnten zum Anwalt gegangen sind und gegen die KVR vorgegangen sind und dafür bezahlt haben und bewirkt haben, dass mal näher hingeschaut wird und gerade mal 3 Geschäftsleute in diesem Forum trotz ausführlicher Recherchen, es geschafft haben, die " Kollegen" anzugehen.  Wir wurden hier im Forum schon stark belächelt, wegen des Vorgehens und ich muss sagen.....wir hatten Recht! Genauso kann es funktionieren, wenn man sich ein wenig mehr mit der "Brao" auseinandersetzt!

@nönönö: Ich hoffe Du weißt jetzt , was ich meine!

Lg Dickerhals


----------



## aurum24 (27 April 2013)

..Ich freue mich diese Nachrichten aus Regensburg zu lesen. Hier wird sich wirklich zeigen, was unser Rechtssystem wert ist.

Früher hätte man solche Penner wie D. und Co. standrechtlich erschossen. Das war billiger und abschreckend zu gleich.


----------



## aurum24 (22 Juni 2013)

So, nun mal wieder was Neues:

Diese Info siehe Link RA Feeling http://www.ra-felling.de/2013/06/regressklage-gegen-die-rechtsanwalte-u-c-nachtrag/ 

3. Nachtrag:
Nach nunmehr 2 Verhandlungsterminen und etwaigen Verzögerungstaktiken der Gegenseite, hat gestern die Beweisaufnahme stattgefunden. Dabei bestätigten zwei unabhängige Zeugen, dass ihre Firmen trotz gegenteiliger Darstellung durch die KVR keinerlei Handelsbeziehungen zu der KVR hatten. Eine tatsächliche Geschäftstätigkeit der KVR konnte durch die Gegenseite nicht nachgewiesen werden.
Die Rechtsanwaltskanzlei U + C Uhmann und Collegen ist der obigen Aufforderung des Gerichts nicht nachgekommen.
Das Gericht hat daraufhin einen Termin zur Verkündung der Entscheidung auf den 05.07.2013 anberaumt.

Wir werden über den Ausgang dieses Verfahrens berichten.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (22 Juni 2013)

Lach, da wird meinen Lieblingsabzocker endlich sein Schicksal ereilen. Schlimmer jedenfalls wird dann noch die strafrechtliche Betrachtung der Kiste sein.


----------



## nönönö (4 Juli 2013)

Lt. RA Schupp liegen bisher ganze 5 Strafanzeigen vor. Traurig! Wer hier nicht tätig wird, darf sich nicht beschweren, wenn solche Strategen mit ihren Machenschaften ungeschoren davonkommen!

Wer sich die Arbeit nicht selbst machen will, kann das für schmales Geld (und ohne jedes weitere persönliche Risiko) via RA Schupp tun. Ausreden zwecklos!


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (4 Juli 2013)

Langsam nönönö, RA Schupp hat allein ca. 50 Mandate und es wird seinen Grund haben, warum nicht jeder dieser Mandanten auf Weisung vom RA Schupp eine Strafanzeige gestellt hat.

Dann weißt Du auch nicht, wie viele weitere Strafanzeigen überhaupt existieren. Soweit mir bekannt, sind im Gefolge ungefähr 200 bis 300 Mandate bei anderen RAen entstanden. Dabei verfolgen die mandatierten Anwälte (leider) sehr unterschiedliche Strategien. Da die Strafanzeige die kostengünstigste und einfachste Variante der Gegenwehr ist, gehe ich davon aus, dass weit mehr, als nur die Dir bekanten 5 Strafanzeigen gestellt worden sind.

Im Übrigen, wie wir ja seit dem inzwischen wegen Betrugs rechtskräftig verurteilten Rodgauers wissen, ist es völlig unerheblich, ob 1 5 oder 1000 Strafanzeigen gestellt werden, wenn der Staatsanwalt das Strafrecht verletzt sieht, dann nimmt er die Ermittlungen auf. Und genau hier sehe ich den feinen Unterschied zu den Abofallen, den im Gegensatz zu denen, kennt das Strafgesetzbuch den Tatbestand einer rechtsmißbräuchlichen wettbewerbsrechtlichen Abmahnung.


----------



## nönönö (5 Juli 2013)

Nun ja, die Angabe von 5 Strafanzeigen bezieht sich auf die Staatsanwaltschaft Regensburg. Die wiederum wird nicht ohne Grund um weitere Anzeigen "bitten", sondern weil damit vor dem potentiellen Richter die Position der Anklage gestärkt wird. Die Anzahl der Anzeigen ist in der Tat für Aufnahme der Ermittlungen unerheblich, die laufen ja auch, aber keineswegs in einem nachfolgendem Prozeß, denn da wird es sehr wohl einen Unterscheid machen, ob klar wird, dass sich 150 und nicht nur 5 betrogen fühlen.

_"RA Schupp hat allein ca. 50 Mandate und es wird seinen Grund haben, warum nicht jeder dieser Mandanten auf Weisung vom RA Schupp eine Strafanzeige gestellt hat."_

Eine solche "Weisung" gibt es nicht, auf welcher Basis auch, es gibt ein - wie ich finde - sehr faires Angebot! Herr Schupp hat lediglich seine Verwunderung darüber zum Ausdruck gebracht, dass sich bisher so wenige aktiv zu einer Strafanzeige durchringen konnten bzw. sich seinem Aufruf angeschlossen haben (die dann noch folgen, also zu den 5 dazu kommen werden)! Und diese Verwunderung teile ich, bzw. es drängt sich mir der Verrdacht auf, dass sich manche zwar gerne laut über solche halbseidenen Gestalten beklagen, dann aber nicht bereits sind, selber aktiv zu werden und das in ihrer Macht stehende zu tun, um denen das Handwerk zu legen.

Und das finde ich armselig! Hoffentlich irre ich mich, aber es sieht halt nicht danach aus...

Welcher sinnvolle "Grund" soll es Deiner Ansicht nach für einen bestehenden Mandanten von Herrn Schupp denn sein, sich der Strafanzeige nicht anzuschließen - ausser sich die 50 Euro zu sparen und andere machen zu lassen?

Das 200-300 andere Mandate bei anderen RA bestehen, ist sicher denkbar, ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass diese ihre Strategie hier offenbar nicht der sich aufdrängenden Gelegenheit angepasst haben. Ob aus persönlicher Eitelkeit oder warum auch immer, kann ich dann auch nur raten.... Der Sache dient es so aber vermutlich eher nicht.

Ich persönlich teile jedenfalls die Auffassung, die Herrn Schupps Anzeigenentwurf zugrunde liegt, dass es sich hier um eine gemeinschalftlich begangene Straftat der beteiligten Parteien handelt und sehe den Fall daher auch in Regensburg durchaus bei der richtigen Adresse. Eine getrennte Sichtweise erschien mir von Anfang an abwegig, weil es nur gemeinschaftlich einen Sinn ergibt.


----------



## dvill (5 Juli 2013)

http://www.regensburg-digital.de/ur...kanzlei-unterliegt-in-musterprozess/05072013/


> Am Freitag unterlagen die Kanzlei U+C und der mit ihr verklagte Internetabzocker F. D. in einem Zivilverfahren vor dem Regensburger Amtsgericht, das als Musterprozess gelten darf. Die Abmahnpraxis sei „nicht nur unmoralisch und unseriös, sondern auch vorsätzlich sittenwidrig“. Das Urteil dürfte auch strafrechtlich von Bedeutung sein.





> 700.000 Euro Abmahngebühren
> 
> Tatsächlich verschickte die Kanzlei Urmann + Collegen (U+C) im Auftrag der KVR innerhalb von nicht einmal zwei Wochen weit über 1.000 Abmahnungen an Online-Händler verschickt – die dafür anfallenden Anwaltsgebühren würden sich auf rund 700.000 Euro belaufen.
> 
> Ein solches Verhalten sei „nicht nur unmoralisch und unseriös, sondern auch rechtlich sittenwidrig“.


----------



## nönönö (6 Juli 2013)

Gier frisst Hirn!


----------



## BenTigger (6 Juli 2013)

Auch Akademiker sind nicht verschont, was vielleicht so manchen E-Bay Kleinanzeigenmarkt hereingefallenen beruhigen kann


----------



## Reducal (7 Juli 2013)

nönönö schrieb:


> Gier frisst Hirn!
> 
> 
> > Wessen Hirn?


Beste Grüße und herrlichen Glückwunsch zur Niederlage, vom Verschwörungstheoretiger!



Reducal schrieb:


> ....vom Verschwörungstheoretiger!


Wer hier so alles mit liest, kann sich bunt ausmalen, wer die beteiligten Gemein(t)en sind.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (8 Juli 2013)

nönönö schrieb:


> Gier frisst Hirn!


 
Das kann man laut sagen! Zweimal fühlte sich der Herr bereits als Millionär, wobei es ihm wohl völlig egal war, wie oder womit die Millionen gemacht werden sollten, Hauptsache er konnte dreiste Forderungen für Null Gegenleistung stellen.

Beim ersten Mal konnte er noch fröhlich gesichtsflippernd dem Reporter aufgeben, doch mal selbst auszurechnen, wieviel er da zu machen gedenke. Bei einer Zahlungsquote von nur 30 % wären da locker ca. 25 Mio. Euro drin gewesen, was allein ihm nur für das Inkasso mal eben ca. 7 Mio. in seine ewig hungigen Kassen gespült hätte. (Netto versteht sich)

Warum diese Forderungen dann doch nicht und schon gar nicht über seinen Inkassodienst eingemahnt wurden, ist unbekannt, dürfte aber etwas mit den anstehenden Prozessen und vorprozessualer Taktik zu tun gehabt haben.

Na gut, war also nix mit dem Millionär über Nacht. Egal, dann ging es gleich weiter zum nächsten Geschäftsmodell der wettbewerbsrechtlichen Abmahnung. Was man sich da ausgerechnet hatte, kann man wie folgt nachvollziehen:

Sein Waldorfschul-Freund hat damals etwa 20-30 studentische Mitarbeiter gesucht. Unterstellt man eine auf ein halbes Jahr befristete Anstellung auf 10 Wochenstunden-Basis und dass pro Mitarbeiter und Woche nur 20 "Verstöße" gefunden und dokumentiert worden wären, dann reden auch schon von über 6 Mio. Euro und das in nur einem halben Jahr.

Leider sind keine Kameraufnahmen aus der nach ca. 4 Wochen einsetzenden Ernüchterungszeit überliefert, es dürfte aber davon ausgegangen werden, dass sein Gesichtsausdruck nicht ganz die einstige erwartungsfrohe Zufriedenheit wiedergespiegelt hat.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (8 Juli 2013)

Noch interessanter fände ich den Gesichtsflipper der beteiligten Axxxwälte zu sehen, wenn ihnen die Kumpels mit den schwarzen Kitteln die Leviten lesen


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (9 Juli 2013)

Na ja, geh mal davon aus, dass die beteiligten Anwälte durchaus wissen, was ihnen da blüht und von daher das Überraschungsmoment fehlen wird.

Es gilt zivilrechtlich ja in erster Linie Schadensbegrenzung zu betreiben und da werden halt Rechtsmittel bis zum Erbrechen eingelegt werden, um Folgekläger abzuschrecken. Von daher sollte sich das finanzielle Risiko eher in Grenzen halten.

Ganz anders sieht in dem Zusammenhang die strafrechtliche Bewertung aus. Ich denke, dass genau da die Sorgenfalten zu wachsen anfangen. Wenn jetzt auch noch der Mitangeklagte aussagen würde, es hätte eine Abmachung bestanden, die unter anderem vorgesehen hätte, a) keine Vorleistung erbringen zu müssen und b) die Einnahmen aus den Abmahnungen zu teilen, dann wäre die Anwaltslizenz in höchster Not.


----------



## aurum24 (9 Juli 2013)

Ein Servus in die Runde.
Auf Grund des Ergebnisses, so denke ich, dürfte nun auch Landshut aktiv werden. Abgesehen davon, geht diese Woche ein entsprechendes Schreiben an die Anwaltskammer raus. Diese wollte ja offiziell über das Ergebnis informiert werden.....


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (9 Juli 2013)

aurum24 schrieb:


> .... diese wollte ja offiziell über das Ergebnis informiert werden.....


 
... ob es Konsequenzen haben wird, weiß ich nicht. Bekannt ist ja, dass es ungemein schwierig ist, die Anwaltszulassung zu klatschen und solange der Halmfruchtverwamser sich an die Abmachungen hält und zu den Vorwürfen, es hätte eine Abmachung, die u.a. die Nichtvorfinanzierung der Abmahnungen vorsah, schweigt, solange sehe ich kaum Spielraum.

Allerdings wäre mir als Anwalt nicht wohl dabei im EKG (Eier-Kontroll-Griff) eines Kleinkriminellen zu sein. Na ja, mitgegangen, mitgefangen, mitgehangen.


----------



## BenTigger (9 Juli 2013)

Eierkontrollgriff...Jau, das könnte teuer werden....
Wieee du gibst mir kein Geld? dann schnack ich mal eben mit dem Staatsanwalt bezüglich der Beteiliggung 
Manchen ist es ja egal, woher das Geld für die Tankfüllung kommt


----------



## Reducal (9 Juli 2013)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> ....eines Kleinkriminellen zu sein....


"Klein" isser, das stimmt!


----------



## Nicko1998 (24 Juli 2013)

So eine Verwamserei aber auch:



> Daraufhin verlangte die Klägerin den entstandenen Schaden iHv. ca. 1.800,- EUR von dem Geschäftsführer persönlich und der beauftragten Anwaltskanzlei, den U+C Rechtsanwälten.
> Das Gericht bejahte eine Haftung und verurteilte sowohl den Geschäftsführer als auch die damals beauftragten Advokaten.





> Es handle sich bei dem Verhalten des Geschäftsführers um eine vorsätzliche, sittenwidrige Schädigung und einen klaren Fall von Rechtsmissbrauch.





> Auch habe die Firma nie eine wirklich nennenswerte wirtschaftliche Tätigkeit entfaltet, sondern vielmehr sei ein unternehmerisches Handeln nur fingiert worden, um ein Wettbewerbsverhältnis zu begründen.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (24 Juli 2013)

Nein, ist es denn die Möglichkeit, dass der Halmfruchtverwamser nun selber Dresche bezieht. Wenn man so will, ist genau das die beste Methode, dass ein Abzocker in das selbst gegrabene Loch fällt und den gesellschaftliche Applaus am eigenen Leib zu spüren bekommt. Netter Nebeneffekt: die ihn begleitenden Winkeladvokaten dürfen ebenfalls den Schierlingsbecher ausschleckern.


----------



## Antiscammer (24 Juli 2013)

Der sehr positive Nebeneffekt dieses Verfahrens ist, dass den potenziellen Nachahmern jetzt mit Sicherheit ein für alle mal der Appetit auf solche Experimente vergangen sein dürfte. Ich glaube kaum, dass man jetzt nach diesem Verfahren in Deutschland noch einen Winkeladvokaten finden wird, der noch solche rechtswidrigen Massenabmahnungen vertreten will. Das finanzielle Risiko angesichts der Durchgriffshaftung ist erheblich.

Für mich zeigt das ganze eindeutig, dass diese Regensburger Kanzlei keine Ahnung vom Wettbewerbsrecht hat, dass man sich dort über den Begriff der "rechtsmißbräuchlichen Abmahnung" sowie über die Möglichkeit der Durchgriffshaftung bei Insolvenz des Mandanten überhaupt nicht im klaren war. Wären die Regensburger sich nämlich darüber im klaren gewesen, dann hätten die mit Sicherheit die Finger von dieser Stinkbombe weg gelassen.

So ist das halt, wenn man aus lauter Geldgeilheit den Hals nicht vollkriegen kann und dann auch noch nicht weiß, auf was man sich da einlässt. Die jetzt anstehende Klagewelle ist durchaus geeignet, der Kanzlei noch erhebliche Probleme zu bereiten.


----------



## Hippo (24 Juli 2013)

Sowas würde ich mir für die Massenabmahner im Filesharingbereich auch wünschen.


----------



## Antiscammer (24 Juli 2013)

Das will aber der Gesetzgeber nicht.


----------



## Vermeer76 (25 Juli 2013)

Eine einfache Regelung in Sachen Filesharing wäre wenn derjedige der "erwischt wird", als Strafe den z.B. 5-fachen Preis bezahlen muss was der Film oder das Lied im Geschäft kostet. Nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger. Und schon würde sich die Abmahanwälte gut überlegen ob es sich lohnt, wenn man einen Flim der 20 Euro kostet, für 100 Euro abmahnt oder nicht! Ausserdem müsste der Nachweis eindeutig geregelt werden, wie der Abmahner an "die Daten kommt". Nur IP-Scanner ist scheinbar ja nicht sicher genug...


----------



## Reducal (25 Juli 2013)

Vermeer76 schrieb:


> Eine einfache Regelung in Sachen Filesharing wäre wenn derjedige der "erwischt wird", als Strafe den z.B. 5-fachen Preis bezahlen muss was der Film oder das Lied im Geschäft kostet. 100 Euro


Das gibt es schon, dass ist die s. g. 100-€-Deckelung. Nur wird die nicht angewendet, da alle Abmahner sich auf den Standpunkt stellen, dass des ausgeführte Filesharing gewerbsmäßig sei und deshalb der § 97a Abs. 2 UrhG überreizt sei.



Vermeer76 schrieb:


> Ausserdem müsste der Nachweis eindeutig geregelt werden, wie der Abmahner an "die Daten kommt". Nur IP-Scanner ist scheinbar ja nicht sicher genug...


Glaube mir, die Feststellung der IP ist bei den meisten bekannten Abmahnspezialisten ziemlich zutreffend. Zur Sicherheit werden sogar von mindestens einer mir bekannten Kanzlei gleich zwei Gestattungsverfahren beantragt.


----------



## Vermeer76 (25 Juli 2013)

Richtig, und da genau die 100-€-Decklung nicht greift, da die Abmahner von "Gewerbsmäßig" ausgehen und dieses "Schlupfloch ausnutzen, muss genau dieser "Vorschlag" von mir umgesetzt werden. Oder es dürfte als "Gewärbsmäßig" nur das zählen, wenn der User diese Datein gegen Endgelt weiter veräussert. Denn wie war das noch mit den "erlaubten" Privatkopien bzw. Kopien für Freunde?


----------



## BenTigger (25 Juli 2013)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Für mich zeigt das ganze eindeutig, dass diese Regensburger Kanzlei keine Ahnung vom Wettbewerbsrecht hat


 
Oder das sie nicht damit rechneten, dass die User langsam die Schnautze voll haben und sich nicht mehr bei jedem Anwaltsbrief angstschlotternd im Keller verkriechen, sondern die Sense rausholen und die sicher geglaubten fetten Ähren absäbeln


----------



## toll (1 August 2013)

RA Schupp hat gestern wieder eine Rundmail gestartet. Unter anderem heißt es dort:



> Im Hinblick darauf, dass es wohl über 1.000 Abgemahnte gab und viele aus den
> Abmahnungen einen finanziellen Schaden erlitten, ist es mir nahezu
> unbegreiflich, dass derzeit offenbar nur EINE Strafanzeige bei der
> Staatsanwaltschaft Regensburg zu diesem Fall vorliegt.



Erhält man von der Staatsanwaltschaft eine Information über den Eingang einer Strafanzeige? Ich warte seit fast einem Jahr.

Toll


----------



## Reducal (1 August 2013)

toll schrieb:


> RA Schupp hat gestern wieder eine Rundmail gestartet. Unter anderem heißt es dort:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich verstehe nicht, warum der Herr Rechtsanwalt nur nach Regensburg schaut. In Regensburg sind doch nur die Erfüllungsgehilfen als verdächtige Mittäter. Der Handlungsfüher agierte aus dem Zuständigkeitsbereich der StA Landshut und deshalb dürften dort weitere Anzeigen vorliegen.



toll schrieb:


> Erhält man von der Staatsanwaltschaft eine Information über den Eingang einer Strafanzeige? Ich warte seit fast einem Jahr.


Einen Anspruch hat man nicht unbedingt. Du solltest einfach mal dort schriftlich nachfragen, wo du die Anzeige erstattet hattest. Wenn schriftliche Anzeige erfolgt war, dann hilfsweise mit einer Kopie des ursprünglichen Schreibens.


----------



## Nicko1998 (1 August 2013)

Sie mahnen wieder:


> Bei der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen-Anhalt e.V. beschweren sich derzeit Verbraucher, die eine Zahlungsaufforderung der Rechtsanwälte Urmann+Collegen aus Regensburg, auch bekannt unter U+C Rechtsanwälte, erhalten haben. Man schulde einer Firma aus der Türkei 147 Euro für ein Gewinnspielabonnement.


Das kann doch nur ein Fake sein - so dumm sind die doch nicht, etwas derart dubioses anzumahnen???
http://www.vzsa.de/mahnschreiben--u-c-rechtsanwaelte


----------



## Reducal (1 August 2013)

Wieso nicht? "Dummheit" würde ich dabei nicht annehmen, da das Forderungsmanagement deren Kerngeschäft ist. Dass die Forderung nun türkisch ist, tut bei der Betrachtung des Sachverhalts nur wenig zur Sache.



			
				VZSA schrieb:
			
		

> ...Der ursprüngliche Gläubiger soll die Firma PVZ Service gewesen sein, bei der man telefonisch bereits 2010 ein Abonnement für die Teilnahme an einem Gewinnspiel bestellt habe. Da keine Zahlung erfolgte und auch eine Abbuchung des Betrages vom Konto fehlgeschlagen sei, habe die PVZ Service die Forderung an die Callback Telecommunication Ordu Türkei abgetreten.


http://www.pvz.de/


----------



## dvill (1 August 2013)

Der PVZ-Link sieht falsch aus.


----------



## nönönö (1 August 2013)

Jaja, U+C hat nur so seriöse Mandanten ...

Nun ja, angesichts der Trägheit und des  "aktiven Unwillens" der Staatsanwaltschaften, hier vorzugehen, dann aber auch kein Wunder, dass die weiter machen (PVZ ist auch gut beaknnt!)!

Ich habe gerade wieder ein Schreiben aus Regensburg. Es ist echt unfassbar, was da so vor sich geht! Die können (wollen??) defintiv die vorliegenden Daten nicht richtig interpretieren, die Scheinangebote bei Amazon werden mit tatsächlich erfolgten Verkäufen/ Umsätzen gleichgesetzt (was sie schon allein aus dem vorgehend genannten Urteil besser wissen müssten! Sie scheinen dies aber nicht einmal zur Kenntnis genommen zu haben, anders ist der Schrieb nicht zu erklären), zeitliche Abläufe werden in absurder Weise ignoriert etc. In  etwa so: Wenn einer ein Küchenmesser gekauft hat und das 2 Jahre nicht für einen Mord genutzt hat, kann er damit auch im Anschluss keinen Mord begangen haben. Exakt so ist die Argumentationslogik - wenn man den Begriff "Logik" da überhaupt benutzen will... Das ist grotesk, was da vor sich geht. Ich habe den Eindruck, ich unterhalte mich da mit dem Verteidiger von den Protagonisten, nicht mit dem Staatsanwalt der die Fakten sachlich zu werten hat.

Sorry, angesichts dieser Haltung die sich da zeigt, wundert es mich gar nicht mehr, dass die derart dreist agieren. Ich frag mich mitlerweile eher, wer hier in dem Spiel auf welcher Seite steht, dass ist doch arg unklar.

Bin wieder weg (im Urlaub)...


----------



## nönönö (2 August 2013)

Nicht neu, aber noch mal knackig zusammengefasst:
http://www.anwalt.de/rechtstipps/re...r-abmahnungen-im-wettbewerbsrecht_047518.html

Letzten Endes ist das hier der eigentliche "Skandal": _"Außerdem ist es eine längst überfällige Korrektur des ausufernden Abmahnwesens, welches sich mittlerweile zur Haupteinnahmequelle einer eigenen Branche auf dem Rechtsberatungsmarkt fehlentwickelt hat. Das Firmen gegründet und Umsatz vorgegaukelt wird, um abmahnen und Rechtsanwaltsgebühren verlangen zu können, sind kranke Auswüchse dieser Entwicklung, der der Gesetzgeber bislang hinterherhinkt. Es bleibt abzuwarten, was aktuelle Gesetzesänderungen zum Zurückstutzen des Wildwuchses beitragen werden._"

Das da, wo ein Euro zu holen ist, jemand ist, der ihn haben will, ist ja nich soo überraschend... Und das es Charaktere ohne jeden Skrupel gibt, ist auch nicht neu...


----------



## dvill (12 August 2013)

http://www.shopbetreiber-blog.de/2013/08/12/massenabmahner-und-ihre-anwalte-haften-personlich/


> Das Gericht hat aber auf Grund der detaillierten Ausführungen der Klägerin festgestellt, dass nur ein minimaler geschäftlicher Betrieb lediglich deshalb eingerichtet wurde, um ein Wettbewerbsverhältnis vorzutäuschen.
> 
> Es sei eine Reihe von markanten Indizien für eine rechtsmissbräuchliche Massenabmahnungen dargelegt worden: neben dem Umfang seien dies die kurze Reaktionsfrist von nur 4 Tagen auf die Abmahnungen, die lediglich minimal nachgewiesenen Umsätze des eigenen Webshops, die fehlenden vertraglichen Regelungen zu Kooperationen und letztlich die Tatsache, dass nicht die KVR sondern ein befreundetes Unternehmen systematisch die Wettbewerbsverstöße im Internet gesucht habe.


----------



## nönönö (12 August 2013)

Ja, alles sehr schön! Aber das hier_ "Die Zeit der gefahrlosen Massenabmahnerei ist endgültig beendet."_ ist noch etwas verfrüht, aber es macht Hoffnung!

Interessant dabei ist, das der Regensburger StA sich offenbar außerstande sieht, den Sachverhalt sachgerecht nachzuvollziehen und in meinen Augen geradezu absurde Schlussfolgerungen aus den identischen Fakten zieht?! Angesichts der hier nachzulesenden Eindeutigkeit mehr als nur erstaunlich!


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (13 August 2013)

Ähhh nönönö: wie kommst Du auf Staatsanwaltschaft? Das war ein Zivilverfahren. 

Ich persönlich finde eigentlich nichts zu Meckern an dem Ergebnis und hoffe, dass auch die mit Sicherheit angerufene nächsthöhere Instanz zu keinem anderen Ergebnis kommen wird.


----------



## nönönö (13 August 2013)

Ich komme auf Staatsanwaltschaft, weil die Regensburger Staatsanwaltschaft den Sachverhalt offenbar nicht versteht und immer wieder zu dem Schluss gekommen ist, das Verfahren sei einzustellen. Deren Rückschlüsse stehen im 180 GRad Gegensatz zu denen der Richter in diesem Zivilprozeß! Ganz ehrlich: Man muss es eigentlich schon "nicht verstehen wollen", um zu deren Ergebnissen gelangen zu können!

Richtig, an DEM Ergebnis gibt´s nix zu meckern, es wäre nur schön, wenn es auch der Staatsanwalt dann mal zur Kenntnis nimmt und das Strafverfahren durchzieht, das sich hier geradezu aufdrängt. Bisher habe ich eher das Gefühl ich kommuniziere mit dem Verteidiger der Protagonisten!


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (13 August 2013)

Verstehe. Dann stehst Du also in Kontakt zu der St.-Anwaltschaft in Regensburg und/oder Datschiburg?


----------



## nönönö (13 August 2013)

Ja, Regensburg, raff mich grad mal wieder zu einem Schreiben auf - es nervt!


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (13 August 2013)

Lach, wenn Du unbedingt dem "Abzocker meines Herzens" ans Leder willst, dann musst Du halt leiden. Aber das ist ja schon ein von den Abofallen bekanntes Phänomen, dass Zivilrichter kein Problem damit haben, das Kind beim Namen "Betrug" zu nennen und leider die Strafrichter über den Grat stolpern, dass an den Beweis des Betrugs in Deutschland extrem hohe Anforderungen gestellt werden. Man merkt halt immer wieder die Hand des Rechtsanwalts, diesen Grat sehr exakt auszunutzen, ohne ihn zu überschreiten.

Lediglich der gute Rodgauer buchhaltende und geschäftsführende Prokurist des Frankfurter Kreisel-Abzock-Trusts ist vom Strafrichter kalt und unerwartet erwischt worden, als jener meinte, die Strafbarkeit daher ableiten zu können, dass die vielen vielen ergangenen zivilrechtlichen Veruteilungen nicht nachhaltig beachtet worden waren. Da halfen dann auch nicht mehr die vorher erstellten strafrechtlichen Gutachten. 

Nun gut, hier gilt es halt Überzeugungsarbeit zu leisten, wenn denn schon alle erforderlichen Merkmale vorliegen.


----------



## nönönö (13 August 2013)

Tja, so isses... Hab nur eigentlich schönere Hobbys, aber solange das Eisen noch heiß ist, bleib ich auch dran!


----------



## DRMasterChief (24 August 2013)

Hallo nönönö und alle anderen (Betroffenen),
bin neu hier und habe mich nun angemeldet um in Kontakt zu bleiben.

Ich bin auch mit RA Forsthoff in Kontakt etc., die Strafanzeige gegen die Herren wird gerade vorbereitet (über Staatsanwaltschaft Regensburg). Ich gebe dazu das bekannte Geschäftszeichen an usw.  Dem Staatsanwalt Lang habe ich damals schon weitere Informationen zukommen lassen.

Wir haben von U+C in Auftrag der KVR eine (natürlich unberechtigte) Abmahnung wegen AGB-Zeugs erhalten.
Werde demnächst auch meine Forderung gegenüber U+C vorbereiten und durchsetzen, einige hundert EUR sinds ja doch die wir zum Schutz vorstrecken mussten zuzügl. unserer Arbeit, die wir in Stundensätzen und allen Auslagen abrechnen werden.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn wir uns hier im Forum dazu weiter austauschen können!

vG


----------



## nönönö (24 August 2013)

@ Dr..
Ich habe meine erneute Beschwerde eingereicht, bei Neuigkeiten melde ich mich!


----------



## DRMasterChief (24 August 2013)

Klingt erstmal nicht schön daß die dauernd einstellen wollen.... wäre Landshut "sinnvoller"  ??


----------



## nönönö (24 August 2013)

Naja, da wird sicher parallel was laufen... Das Problem in Regensburg scheint zu sein, dass die Materie nicht verstanden wird. Mit dem zivilrechtlichen Urteil im Rücken hab ich´s dann ein weiteres Mal versucht, denn was als Einstellungsbegründung jeweils vorgebracht wurde war bisher in allen Fällen grotesk und absurd und zeugt stets nur davon, dass man dort die Zusammenhänge nicht erkennt. Im Grunde lässt es sich darauf reduzieren, dass die BEteiligten ja gesagt haben, sie machen nichts Unrechtes, also wird das wohl so stimmen, schließlich ist der eingetragene Geschäftszweck ja legal. Wirklich wahr!


----------



## Reducal (24 August 2013)

Ich kann mich immer wieder nur wiederholen - straftatbestandsmäßig ist Regensburg aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach nicht zuständig sondern die StA am Sitz des Handlungsführers. Das wäre dann Landshut, denn in Regensburg sind allenfalls die s. g. Erfüllungsgehilfen.

Aber einen Wermutstropfen möchte ich euch dennoch nicht vorenthalten, falls nicht schon gesehen. In einem ähnlich gelagerten Fall hat sich das OLG Köln mit der Strafbarkeit befasst. Zurück bleiben die zivilen Ansprüche, sonst nichts.

http://www.kanzlei-loos.de/News,154.html?news_id=45


			
				Kanzlei Loos schrieb:
			
		

> Rechtsmissbräuchliche Abmahnung strafbar?
> 
> 29.07.2013, OLG Köln, Beschluss vom 14.05.2013 - Az.: III-1 RVs 67/13 –
> 
> ...



Andere Gerichte mögen das aber durchaus auch anders entscheiden.


----------



## nönönö (24 August 2013)

Das dass so oder so ausgehen kann, wird klar sein, denke ich. Es ist aber letzlich eine Frage, worauf man abzielt. Und letztlich gibt § 263 BGB StGB* da schon eiuniges her, was anwendbar ist.!

_(1) Wer in der Absicht, sich oder einem Dritten einen rechtswidrigen Vermögensvorteil zu verschaffen, das Vermögen eines anderen dadurch beschädigt, daß er d*urch Vorspiegelung falscher oder durch Entstellung oder Unterdrückung wahrer Tatsachen einen Irrtum erregt* oder unterhält, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.

(2) Der Versuch ist strafbar._

Und genau das unterscheidet diesen Fall von dem, der im Urteil behandelt wurde. Täuschung liegt meines Erachtens eindeutig vor, denn hier wollte sich jemand einen Vermögensvorteil dadurch verschaffen, dass er den Irrtum über eine bestehende Wettbewerbssituation erregt! In dem URteil steht ja klar drin, dass der Angeklagte einen Shop betrieben hat! Das ist hier ja nun bereits überaus eindeutig festgestellt worden, dass das bei unserem Freund NICHT der Fall war. So gesehen versteh ich gar nicht so recht, warum Du das Urteil als Motivationskiller hier anführst, denn der Unterscheid ist der absolut entscheidende Punkt!?Es gab keinen funktionierenden Geschäftsbetrieb, der npotwendig gewesen wäre, um abmahnberechtigt zu sein. Folglich: Täuschung! Genau der fehlende Punkt zur strafrechtlichen Relevanz in dem Urteil! Der war schlauer als unser Freund!

Was alles in der Tat nicht bedeutet, dass die Gerichte das ebenso sehen, aber das ist ja auch eher eine Binsenweisheit.  Ich sag´s mal so: Wenn ein StA da etwas sehen WILL, dann kann er auch etwas sehen. Umkehrschluss gilt.

Die Zuständigkeit kann man auch so oder so sehen. Ich hab´s ja selbst nicht nach Regensburg geschickt, es ist da nur gelandet. Und wenn man den Zusammenhang so sieht, wie ich den sehe, ist es da auch keineswegs falsch aufgehoben.

Festzuhalten bleibt: Alle mir vorliegenden Begründungen zur Einstellung sind wirklich haarsträubend und vollkommen realitätsfern. Gegen eine plausible Einstellung habe ich nichts einzuwenden! Aber wenn die StA in der Begründung z.B. (Schein-)Angebote bei Amazon mit erfolgten Verkäufen/ Umsätzen gleichsetzt, oder aus der Tatsache, dass ja ein legaler Geschäftszweck eingetragen ist schließt, dass das alles so richtig ist, oder aus dem Kontosaldo ableitet, dass das eine seriös arbeitende Firma ist, braucht man da jedem der die Materie ein ganz klein wenig durchschaut wohl nicht erklären, dass da etwas aus dem Ruder läuft.

Solange die Begründungen zur Einstellung derart irrwitzig sind, bleibe ich am Ball! Gerade weil es hier so eindeutig ist, was ja nun inzwischen sogar gerichtlich festgesetllt wurde, ist das Verhalten der StA für mich nicht ansatzweise nachvollziehbar. Ich kann daraus nur schließen: Die WOLLEN nicht! Warum, kann man nur mutmaßen...

_Mod DF: *= sachliche Korrektur_


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (25 August 2013)

nönönö schrieb:


> Ich kann daraus nur schließen: Die WOLLEN nicht! Warum, kann man nur mutmaßen...



Das ist in der Tat das Problem, dass der Staatsanwalt in dem Rechtsanwalt seinen (C)Kollegen sieht. Man wird immer wieder über den Welpenschutz stolpern, wenn man sich mit der juristischen Bewertung von kriminellen Gesellen aus diesem Berufskreis befasst. Auch der Freiherr hatte ja eine ganze Latte an Freischüssen, bevor ihm (endlich) mal die Leviten gelesen worden sind.


----------



## Reducal (25 August 2013)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> Freischüsse


Das ist aber jetzt gemein!


----------



## dvill (25 August 2013)

Geschmacklos trifft es besser. Ekelhaft.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (26 August 2013)

Meinetwegen "Freistösse vor Gericht", bevor er das erste mal strafrechtlich belangt worden ist. Die hiesigen Oberlehrer haben schon genug meiner Beiträge gelöscht!

Eigentlich wollte ich ja das hier reingesetzt haben: Klick


----------



## Heiko (26 August 2013)

@Dirk Katzenschwanz: die "hiesigen Oberlehrer" sind dafür verantwortlich, dass das Forum langfristig erhalten bleibt und die Anzahl von Rechtsanwaltspost und Gerichtsverfahren in einem Rahmen bleibt, den man auf *ehrenamtlicher *und *kostenloser *Basis noch stemmen kann.
Wenn Du damit unzufrieden bist, wie das hier gehandhabt wird, dann kannst Du gerne ein eigenes Forum aufmachen. Dann wirst Du sehen, was auf Dich zukommt. Ist nicht immer lustig.


----------



## DRMasterChief (12 Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
gibt es hier denn etwas neues?

Mir hat die Staatsanwaltschaft Regensburg mitgeteilt, daß sie dem Strafantrag nicht entsprechen möchte, da an anderen Gerichten schon festgestellt wurde daß sich U+C nicht strafbar gemacht hätten usw...  bla bla

Den genauen Text kann ich hier zitieren wenn gewünscht bzw. wenn notwendig.

Also das gleiche Spiel?  Widerspruch gegen dieses Schreiben usw. ?

danke


----------



## Hippo (12 Dezember 2013)

DRMasterChief schrieb:


> ... wenn gewünscht bzw. wenn notwendig.


Nö ...


DRMasterChief schrieb:


> Also das gleiche Spiel?  Widerspruch gegen dieses Schreiben usw. ?


Im Prinzip ja, aber ich befürchte daß das wenig effektiv wäre, nur ein Blatt mehr auf dem großen Stapel...


----------



## dvill (20 Dezember 2013)

Die Mühlen mahlen langsam:

http://www.ra-felling.de/2013/12/regressklage-gegen-u-c-in-der-berufung/


> Ungeachtet der neuerlichen Abmahnwelle aus der Rechtsanwaltskanzlei U + C hat das Landgericht Regensburg nun den Termin für die Berufungsverhandlung auf den 18.03.2014, 14.00 Uhr festgelegt.


----------



## dvill (2 Februar 2014)

https://wyobiz.wy.gov/Business/FilingSearch.aspx für "Order Online USA"


> History
> 
> 2014-001571230 Delinquency Notice - Tax 01/02/2014
> 
> See Filing ID Initial Filing 01/29/2013


----------



## dvill (15 März 2014)

http://www.regensburg-digital.de/fuer-porno-urmann-gehts-jetzt-um-die-wurst/15032014/


> Am Dienstag steht nun die Berufungsverhandlung an. Das Verfahren gilt als Musterprozess, dem weitere Klagen von Abgemahnten folgen könnten.


----------



## sascha (15 März 2014)

Wenn er denn nicht plötzlich krank geworden ist, der Herr Anwalt. Am Freitag wurde anfragende Kollegen von seiner Kanzlei vertröstet, er sei beim Arzt und auch sonst nicht erreichbar...


----------



## jupp11 (16 März 2014)

http://www.mittelbayerische.de/nach...32503/urmann-steht-ab-montag-vor-gericht.html


> Urmann selbst war am Freitag zunächst nicht für eine Stellungnahme zu erreichen. Laut Fink wiesen Urmanns Verteidiger die Vorwürfe zurück. Alle Vertragspartner seien über die Situation der Firma informiert gewesen. Der Prozess in Augsburg soll fünf Tage dauern, das Urteil wird für den 26. März erwartet. Wird der Regensburger Anwalt schuldig gesprochen, drohen ihm bis zu vier Jahre Haft.


----------



## Antiscammer (16 März 2014)

Sollte das Strafmaß über der magischen 12-Monats-Grenze liegen, so wäre dem Anwalt gemäß BRAO zwingend die Zulassung zu entziehen, weil damit seine persönliche Eignung als Organ der Rechtspflege nicht mehr gegeben wäre. 

Wäre im Bereich des möglichen, falls sich die Vorwürfe der StA vor Gericht durchsetzen.

Es sei denn, das Gericht hat (wie damals das LG Mühlhausen im Fall des RA S....) Bedenken, dem armen wertgeschätzten Herrn Kollegen das anzutun.


----------



## bernhard (17 März 2014)

http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...heint-nicht-zu-Betrugsprozess-id29228392.html


> Nur - er kam nicht.


----------



## Antiscammer (17 März 2014)

Hat er sich wohl eine Streaming-Diarrhoe geholt. So etwas kann sehr langwierig sein.


----------



## bernhard (17 März 2014)

http://www.mittelbayerische.de/nach.../urmann-krankheit-stoppt-vorerst-prozess.html


> Regensburg ermittelt noch


----------



## dvill (6 September 2014)

http://www.regensburg-digital.de/urmann-bleibt-abzock-prozess-fern/05092014/


> Zwei Befangenheitsanträge, Mauern gegen Fragen der Richter: So verlief am Dienstag der Auftakt der Berufungsverhandlung in der KVR-Streitsache vor dem Landgericht Regensburg.


----------



## dvill (15 Oktober 2014)

http://www.shopbetreiber-blog.de/2014/10/14/abmahnung-betrug-torsten-riebe/


> Im März 2013 verschickte die Kanzlei Bode und Partner im Namen der Order Online USA, Inc. Abmahnungen wegen angeblicher Verstöße gegen die Button-Lösung. Die Abmahnungen waren so offensichtlich rechtsmissbräuchlich, dass das Treiben schnell aufflog. Nun muss sich T. R., der die Abmahnungen verschickte, wegen Betruges und Untreue vor dem Amtsgericht Hamburg verantworten.


----------



## dvill (20 Oktober 2014)

http://www.ra-felling.de/2014/10/befangenheitsantraege-abgelehnt/


> Befangenheitsanträge abgelehnt





> Damit mussten die Rechtsanwälte nach dem erstinstanzlich verlorenen Rechtsstreit eine weitere Schlappe einstecken.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (20 Oktober 2014)

> Das Strafverfahren hat neben einem Serienbetrug im Zusammenhang mit Abmahnbriefen für ca. 1.800 Empfänger noch Untreue in 47 Fällen im Zusammenhang mit Nachlasspflegschaften zum Gegenstand.



Die Fälle "Bode und Partner" und "Urmann" zeigen, daß die Anwälte nicht nur aus Geldgier handeln, sondern schon vorher mächtig Druck im Kessel war.

Nebelwolf


----------



## dvill (27 Oktober 2014)

http://www.regensburg-digital.de/urmann-morgen-entscheidung-im-abzock-prozess/27102014/


> Im Berufungsverfahren der KVR-Massenabmahnungen fällt morgen das Urteil.





> U+C Website offline


----------



## Vermeer76 (31 Oktober 2014)

Und sie ist wieder on....

urmann.com


----------



## jupp11 (31 Oktober 2014)

Galgenfrist: http://www.regensburg-digital.de/wi...ei-urmann-prozess-urteil-verschoben/27102014/


> UPDATE: Im Berufungsverfahren der KVR-Massenabmahnungen sollte am Dienstag das Urteil fallen. Doch nun wurde der Verkündungstermin kurzfristig verschoben. Offenbar hat Urmann einen Ablehnungsantrag gestellt, über den das Gericht erst entscheiden muss. Zuvor hatte Urmann bereits erfolglos Befangenheitsanträge gegen die Richter gestellt.


----------



## dvill (25 November 2014)

https://www.ratgeberrecht.eu/wettbe...hn-anwalt-zu-zwei-jahren-haft-verurteilt.html


> (Auch) in Folge der Abmahnwelle der Order Online USA Inc. wurde RA T. R. nun zu zwei Jahren Haft, ausgesetzt zur Bewährung, verurteilt.


http://www.shopbetreiber-blog.de/20...ed:+shopbetreiberblog+(shopbetreiber-blog.de)


> Das Urteil des AG Hamburg ist mittlerweile rechtskräftig: Das Gericht verurteilte T. R. zu 2 Jahren Freiheitsstrafe auf Bewährung.
> 
> Fazit
> 
> Das Urteil macht deutlich, dass rechtsmissbräuchliche Abmahnungen sich nicht lohnen. Einem Anwalt, der deswegen auffliegt und sogar strafrechtlich verurteilt wird, drohen noch berufsrechtliche Konsequenzen bis hin zum Ausschluss aus der Anwaltschaft.


----------



## dvill (2 Dezember 2014)

http://www.mittelbayerische.de/nach...n/1158367/erneute-niederlage-fuer-urmann.html


> 02.12.2014, 15:23 Uhr
> 
> Erneute Niederlage für Urmann
> 
> Der umstrittene Jurist kassiert die nächste Schlappe: Eine Kammer am Landgericht Regensburg wies Urmanns Berufung zurück.


----------



## dvill (10 Dezember 2014)

https://www.ratgeberrecht.eu/wettbe...nsersatzurteil-gegen-urmann-und-drescher.html


> Das geschätzte Volumen an Rechtsanwaltsgebühren, über das sich die Beklagten ausschweigen, steht in keinem angemessenen Verhältnis zu den tatsächlich erzielten Umsätzen der KVR. Allein die bekannt gewordenen Abmahnfälle (Anlage K 2) haben im August 2012 Rechtsanwaltsgebühren von etwa 88.644,80 € ausgelöst (136 x 651,80 €). Das Ausgangsgericht hat nachvollziehbar einen monatlichen Gewinn der KVR im August 2012 von unter 3.000 € angenommen, ohne dass dies von der Berufung weiter angegriffen wurde.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (13 Dezember 2014)

So kann es passieren, wenn ein Abofallensteller und ein Abmahnanwalt sich zusammentun, um die Welt zu erfreuen Klick


----------



## Antiscammer (14 Dezember 2014)

Was bei dem nervös blinzelnden Sonnenbrillenträger in Gammelsdorf wohl zu pfänden ist? - Der Gockel auf dem Misthaufen vielleicht...

...bei dem anderen: ein paar vergammelte Würstl...?


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (17 Dezember 2014)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Was bei dem nervös blinzelnden Sonnenbrillenträger in Gammelsdorf wohl zu pfänden ist? - Der Gockel auf dem Misthaufen vielleicht...
> 
> ...bei dem anderen: ein paar vergammelte Würstl...?



... lach, der "Herr" mit dem Gesichtsflipper vor laufender Kamera? Streiche Gammelsdorf, setze Putzbrunn, streiche den Misthaufen, der Gockel hockt auf dem Sofa seiner Freundin, das aber nicht gepfändet werden kann. Sein Jugendfreund, na ja, so wie er das geschildert hat, war die "Freundschaft" eher einseitig und hat darin bestanden, sich von ihm aushalten zu lassen "gelernt ist halt gelernt" meinte auf dem Höhepunkt der Abofallenwelle, dass der Ex-Gammelsdorfer, egal, wieviel Geld er machen würde, er wieder vor dem Sozialamt landen wird. Auch hier gilt: "gelernt ist halt gelernt. 

Was beim *Collegen - U* zu holen ist, weiß ich nicht, denke aber, dass da eher was zu holen wäre.... Abmahnen ist für Anwälte halt ein extrem lukratives "Geschäftsmodell" für mandantenarme Anwälte....


----------



## dvill (23 Dezember 2014)

Neues vom Ex-Collegen:

http://www.infodocc.info/rechtsanwalt-thomas-urmann-und-uc-sind-geschichte/


> Das berufsrechtliche Verfahren ist damit erledigt…


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (23 Dezember 2014)

... sag zum Abschied leise Servus....


----------



## hauseltr (31 Dezember 2014)

Irgendwie ist er doch niedlich 

Urmann selbst sagte im Gespräch mit der Zeitung "Die Welt", ihm sei die Zulassung nicht entzogen worden, sondern er habe sie selbst zurückgegeben. "Ich habe meine Zulassung und die der Rechtsanwaltsgesellschaft am 3. November aus freien Stücken zurückgegeben", zitiert ihn die Zeitung. "Ich denke, nach einem Strafverfahren, an dem man als Angeklagter beteiligt ist, kann man meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr als Organ der Rechtspflege auftreten", sagte Urmann. "Ich hatte meine Entscheidung bereits Ende Februar getroffen."


----------



## dvill (1 Januar 2015)

Es ist bemerkenswert, welchen Schwachsinn manche Zeitungen einfach so abtippen, um sich an den Klickzahlen zu erfreuen.

Tanja liebte es, dem Wort "freiwillig" ein "fast" voranzustellen. Ein "fast freiwillig" würde hier wenigstens zutreffen.

Das hier könnte wahrheitsgemäßer sein:

https://www.google.com/search?q="4+IN+417/14"&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## sascha (2 Januar 2015)

oder das hier: http://www.computerbetrug.de/2014/12/redtube-abmahnungen-anwalt-hat-keine-zulassung-mehr-9331


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Januar 2015)

Ach, seit Februar bereits hat der werte Anwalt seine Entscheidung reifen lassen? Da hat das dann wohl bis zum November in der verfaulten Wurstbrühe vor sich hin gegärt.

Quark. Der hat selbst vollzogen, was ihm wohl sowieso unmittelbar bevor stand.

Und Mandanten gab es vielleicht ohnehin keine mehr.


----------

